# Trump int'l / Carnoustie, April/May 2016



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2015)

Well, after last years â€œcampaignâ€ beyond the wall (Hadrianâ€™s), were looking to do the same for 2016, but this time with a twist.

Last time the lands of Castle Stuart, Royal Dornoch and Nairn were the battlefields of choice and great courses they were. Next yearâ€™s campaigning season is hoping to be the first week or so in May, but still to be decided. 

We hope that this meet is going to be supported by all 4 corners of the GB and ireland, and if so we are looking for it to be a team game, as well as an individual event running alongside each other. 

Based on this the semi-finals will be on day 1, with the two winning teams meeting in the final on the Sunday, and the other two fighting out for 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] place. This will be on the one course.

The individual comp will be over 3 days and 2 courses. Due to predicted uneven numbers in the teams we may only have 8/10 in each team, so with this in mind not all may play in the team comp, but the individual comp will be the one with the prizemoney, and the forum trophy attached to it. The team game will just be for the banter.

So hopefully, the four teams will be:-

Scotland, Northern Ireland and Ireland
North west England and Wales
North east England and Yorkshire
Southern England and Midlands

We understand that due to logistics it may be harder for the southerners/midlands to field a team, but we are hopeful that where theres a will, theres a way. We are going to rely on some good old-fashioned reasons for them to come â€“ a challenge. (Dons Jeremy Clarkson voice when introducing the Stig):- Some say that they cant hit a ball into a north-easterly wind and carry over 160 yards, and some say that they cant venture north of the border without getting beat into fourth place because they are used to playing namby-pamby chalky downs coursesâ€¦â€¦.. 

So, where will all roads lead to next summer, and which courses deserve to hold this magical event?

Saturday and Sunday â€“ Trump international, Aberdeen.

Future venue for Scottish opens and probably â€œTHE Openâ€.

http://www.trumpgolfscotland.com/

Monday â€“ Carnoustie championship 

7 times venue of THE Open

http://www.carnoustiegolflinks.co.uk/

Now this initial post is to find out the interest from people.  Due to extensive negotiations we honestly canâ€™t post up the prices on this thread, as we have been asked by the courses concerned not to. This is not a gimmick, itâ€™s genuine.

So, if you can post up your interest, your e-mail address and which flag you will play under weâ€™ll get an e-mail sent out to you in the coming week with the prices and hopefully the confirmed date.

Remember, this will be Scotland in the summer, a magical place and with a fast running links underfoot, clear blue skies overhead, it still is the home of golf (and fine malts).

This is a chance to meet other forummers from all over our fair isles, have a drink, a curry, a fine malt, whilst commending or commiserating over the days golf on courses that are right out of the top draw. A chance to survey the sea of faces as you lift your own trophy, triumphant over fellow forummers from foreign lands, possibly with your celebrating team alongside you.

It may be a long way, but to meet future friends, make forum history it will all be worth it.

Can you carry it over the infamous â€œBarry burnâ€, from 220 yards, roll out to 10 foot and sink that final winning putt in front of  your mates. I did it once, believe me, there is no better feeling.

Now, itâ€™s just time to guess who the captains are, the clues will be on tomorrowâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 10, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Sounds fab, I'm in date and cost permitting! Mainly the date, May is generally mentally busy for golf!!

I'll be in team UK  OK then, Scotland!!

You should have my email, Pete, but I'll send it again if you need?


----------



## Farneyman (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

As Fairway Dodger says date and cost permitting I'm in. 

Republic of Ireland. 

Email  to follow by PM.

The Monday would need to a school holiday.2nd or 30th :whoo:


----------



## stevek1969 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Date depending could be up for part of this, not sure of my own plans for next year, can i throw into the hat if people are looking for another game after Carnoustie that my place is only 15 mins away and is the 13th oldest in the world and a past Open Qualifier.


----------



## chellie (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Dates and costs we're in as well Pete. Email address on it's way to you.


----------



## peterlav (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Sent email address, been looking at Trump International for a while, very near the top of my bucket list


----------



## davemc1 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I'm in :thup:


----------



## IanG (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Sounds great so dates permitting I'm in for Bonnie Scotland. I'll pm you my email.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Me and duffers are in for this, send all correspondence to me and I'll let him know.

May is best for me as I'm going to Vegas in June and it'd be a bit of a struggle, other than that well done on securing the deal of the year!!


----------



## thepodgster (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Definitely interested - dates and cost dependant.

PM sent Pete


----------



## patricks148 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Interested  depending  on cost... Scotland of Course


----------



## bluewolf (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Tentative interest depending on dates and employment status


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Defo interested mate, dates, etc....


----------



## Qwerty (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Most definately in!! :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Liverbirchy tours at it again :thup:

Very interested.


----------



## smange (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I'm definitely interested and have put it to the others from over here just waiting to hear back from them.

Obviously dates and cost dependant.

PM sent mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Thanks all.

Where possible can you put your e-mail on here, so my inbox doesn't get full up on correspondence (15 received already), however if you do want to keep it private, send via PM.

Good to see some from across the Irish sea being interested, would be good to meet some of them lads.

Captains introduction to follow in the next few hours.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Have sent a pm on this.
Have always wanted to visit Scotland and their amazing courses.
Dates and cost depending I would maybe be looking at doing a road trip
from down South.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Interested depending on cost and dates

phillip.coumbe@sky.com


----------



## patricks148 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks all.

Where possible can you put your e-mail on here, so my inbox doesn't get full up on correspondence (15 received already), however if you do want to keep it private, send via PM.

Good to see some from across the Irish sea being interested, would be good to meet some of them lads.

Captains introduction to follow in the next few hours.

Click to expand...

Have you still got my email from when you were inquiring and planning your trip here last year?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



patricks148 said:



			Have you still got my email from when you were inquiring and planning your trip here last year?
		
Click to expand...

Think so, I'll have it somewhere.:thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Yep, I'm quite likely up for this.


----------



## Region3 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

A tentative yes from this Midlander, dependant on dates more than anything.

To avoid more spam than a Monty Python sketch....... g433a(at)me(dot)com

If that doesn't make sense let me know.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Like everyone else it's cost dependant but I'm interested.  PM sent


----------



## ger147 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Interested depending on exact dates and cost.

gerard.armstrong@sky.com

Team Scotland


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



patricks148 said:



			Have you still got my email from when you were inquiring and planning your trip here last year?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, just found it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



FairwayDodger said:



			Sounds fab, I'm in date and cost permitting! Mainly the date, May is generally mentally busy for golf!!

I'll be in team UK  OK then, Scotland!!

You should have my email, Pete, but I'll send it again if you need?
		
Click to expand...

yep, already got it, Kaz.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks all.

Where possible can you put your e-mail on here, so my inbox doesn't get full up on correspondence (15 received already), however if you do want to keep it private, send via PM.

Good to see some from across the Irish sea being interested, would be good to meet some of them lads.

Captains introduction to follow in the next few hours.

Click to expand...

pmurray4201@hotmail.com


----------



## Captainron (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Yes please Pete

hlanza@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## stevek1969 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



stevek1969 said:



			Date depending could be up for part of this, not sure of my own plans for next year, can i throw into the hat if people are looking for another game after Carnoustie that my place is only 15 mins away and is the 13th oldest in the world and a past Open Qualifier.
		
Click to expand...

Mine is steven.kemlo@lineone.net,cheers


----------



## bladeplayer (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Ears & eyes pricked on this one .. will chat to ya about it when you over mate .. loadsa time to save for it



WARNING we Irish have a habit of   "We came we saw we CONQUERED " .....



let the games begin !


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



bladeplayer said:



			Ears & eyes pricked on this one .. will chat to ya about it when you over mate .. loadsa time to save for it



WARNING we Irish have a habit of   "We came we saw we CONQUERED " .....



let the games begin !
		
Click to expand...

You don't want to miss out, Bill, send me your e-mail addy anyway.


----------



## Paperboy (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Pete my email address is billybolster@msn.com.

Let me know details etc same as others dependant on time and cost.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



pbrown7582 said:



			Liverbirchy tours at it again :thup:

Very interested.
		
Click to expand...

No sceptics allowed, sorry.


----------



## chellie (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Not wanting to get the thread sidetracked but if costs and dates are OK we'd also plan on doing other courses and stop overs on the way back.


----------



## Swingalot (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Could be up for this.

Soft as sh**e southerner.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Definitely interested, dates and cost (and understanding wife) dependant
huffton7@gmail.com

Cheers


----------



## davidg2010uk (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

sounds AMAZING !  Email address PM'd to avoid spam.


----------



## Junior (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Yo liverbirchy tours.....I'm in ....you have my address bud!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*

Everyone up to here should have received their e-mails in the last 20 minutes, and those sent via PM. 39 people, so far.

Except - Pete lav, please resend again to me, as bounced back, and having to clear inbox all the time.

Copied here, minus the prices:-

Hello fellow forummers,

Hope you are all well.

Firstly, this has been put together by myself, Birchy and Glyn, and believe me very, VERY tough negotiations and mithering has had to be done to get these deals.

The premise:-

Comp 1 (Team)

4 teams of players, if we can get the numbers. Ideal teams are Scotland and Ireland /  North west /  NE and Yorkshire / Midlands and south. I know we wont get equal numbers so this may just be a "picked" 8/10/12 out of the people that go. Unfair on others not picked? This will be up to the captains whether they pick some on one day, and others on the other, or stay with the same team.

Comp 2 (Individual)

In case some arent picked for the teams, the main comp will be an individual one (probably 3 stableford scores over 3 rounds), and there will be a trophy for this and money prizes. So, I hope that this will be seen as a bigger comp, and so that people arent too disappointed if they arent in the teams. 

When:-

Saturday April 30 / Sunday 1st May / Monday 2nd May 2016

or

Saturday 7th May / Sunday 8th May / Monday 9th May 2016   

These are due to one of the courses not being able to offer us dates in June, as originally sought after, because of preparation for the pro seniors British open.   

Where:-

Trump international (2 rounds) and Carnoustie championship (1 round for the comp, 2 rounds for the deal)

Saturday and Sunday at Trump, Monday at Carnoustie  (Trump is just north of Aberdeen, Carnoustie is 70 miles south of Aberdeen)

We also have an offer for Cruden bay at a great saving, and we also have a free round at one of Carnoustie's other 2 courses. Cruden will be an optional course option, and Carnoustie's second round can also be played on the Monday afternoon, or the Tuesday morning, depending on people's individual preferences. Cruden and carnoustie 2 wont be a part of any of the main 2 comps.

The trip will only need 1/2/3 days holiday depending on what people want to do (and 2nd May is also a bank holiday, so maybe even one less). 2 or 3 days would only be if people took the Friday, Monday and Tuesday off.

##### prices editted out ########

*Please note that Trumps and Carnoustie have asked us to keep the prices off the forum, or only put on as a total, to keep their prices to us discreet, so we will have to do e-mails/PM's to interested people off the forum with regards to price.*

*Payments:- We will collect an initial Â£125 from each person over the next month or two, probably an interim payment around November, then the final payment for the courses in February/March next year. This gives people a full year to pay this off, so they only have spends to get in the May. We would also look into booking out a hotel at a special rate, or the NW lads may even get a large cottage again. *

Numbers:- We only initially have places for 40 people, but we may be able to get up to 60, but the initial numbers will have to be given in the coming months.

Me, Glyn and Birchy will still be the main organisers, but on some things we will also be looking for captains input, with regards to the comp, but we would also need you to liaise with your teams also.

So check with the missus, and hopefully this will be a very memorable trip where current and growing friendships are enhanced.

Best regards,

Peter (Liverbirdie), Scott (Birchy) and Glyn (Lincs quaker).


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Away with work for a few days now so will have limited access, so I'll leave it with you although Lincs quaker and Birchy can answer some of the questions.

Date is still to be decided!!!

I hope you enjoyed the attachments, for those that have met the captains before, if you havent - well here is your chance.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Well done lads a lot of good work and effort has went into this,hats off. It would only be Trump for me if this is ok


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Still tryin to download on my phone! :rofl:

Top work glyiverbirdie tours. :clap:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



stevek1969 said:



			Well done lads a lot of good work and effort has went into this,hats off. It would only be Trump for me if this is ok
		
Click to expand...

No problem if we dont reach the maximum numbers, but if we do, spaces will be given first to people playing the full 3 day comp.

I can understand if you can play Carnoustie at your leisure though, going on your location.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Fantastic effort men to get a superb deal.

I'm definitely in and once duffers knows I think he'll be in too.

Birchy, is  it the same account to start sending money to?


----------



## NWJocko (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Both dates good for me, count me in :thup:


----------



## stevek1969 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			No problem if we dont reach the maximum numbers, but if we do, spaces will be given first to people playing the full 3 day comp.

I can understand if you can play Carnoustie at your leisure though, going on your location.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No probe mate, i understand that,yeah Carnoustie is 15 mins away,my old man was a member there played it so many times and loved it,your in for a real treat there,if your needing pointers for accommodation in the Carnoustie area just ask lads


----------



## Odvan (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Bank hol is my preference but always happy with the majority vote 

Excellent, excellent work.


----------



## Region3 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

The attachment was very entertaining, but I'm none the wiser other than Chris Moyles is coming.


----------



## Farneyman (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Not sure when/how the date will be decided but it's only the bank holiday weekend for me or I wont be able to attend.

Good job on the negotiating. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Stuart_C said:



			Fantastic effort men to get a superb deal.

I'm definitely in and once duffers knows I think he'll be in too.

Birchy, is  it the same account to start sending money to?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is young man 

Anybody needs details for payment when it gets to that stage just let me know. It is the usual account though for any regular payers lol


----------



## IanG (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Most excellent, either date works for me and the Cruden Bay option is a Brucie bonus - been on my must do list (or lust) for ages. :whoo:

Good work !


----------



## Stuart_C (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Birchy said:



			Yes it is young man 

Anybody needs details for payment when it gets to that stage just let me know. It is the usual account though for any regular payers lol
		
Click to expand...

Sound mate, once santander get their act together with my internet banking I'll ping some across!!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 11, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Seems I'm a bit slower off the mark than many on here but definitely interested in this, all I have to do is persuade Mrs Comma that both this and the RSG thing in February are cheap bargains. Or of course not tell her the cost, I suppose.

If LB is now away, LQ or Birchy could you forward on the email to me please? bwoodham at gmail dot com. Cheers!


----------



## malek988 (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

sounds amazing count me in

malek.kerbache@googlemail.com


----------



## bozza (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I'm interested in this also depending on cost. 

Boz90@hotmail.com


----------



## bluetoon (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Ohhh this sounds good! im in

Pm sent :thup:


----------



## fourdoors (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I am interested can u pm me the prices and I will check my shifts when I return to work. Cheers Davie.


----------



## chellie (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Fantastic work again guys We are in.

Can't open the attachment on my computer though as haven't got office.


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



chellie said:



			Fantastic work again guys We are in.

Can't open the attachment on my computer though as haven't got office.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about the attachment Anne, it's a bit weird


----------



## pokerjoke (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Well done lads great work so far.

Im ok for both dates so will go with the organisers decision.

Hoping to get someone else in my car and get a road trip going.

Im up for Southern captain if you have no offers.

Saw the attachment but was none the wiser


----------



## Marshy77 (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



pbrown7582 said:



			Still tryin to download on my phone! :rofl:

Top work glyiverbirdie tours. :clap:
		
Click to expand...

pb - respect for the profile picture :thup:

I doubt I'd be able to make this but will send you my email address anyway Pete and see if I could work it in.


----------



## chellie (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Birchy said:



			Don't worry about the attachment Anne, it's a bit weird 

Click to expand...

LOL's will try tomorrow at work.

Forgot to say that the bank holiday dates would be our first choice but could do either.


----------



## NWJocko (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Birchy said:



			Don't worry about the attachment Anne, it's a bit weird 

Click to expand...

A lot weird!!

Pedro put that together after too much candy floss and dancing at New Brighton?? 

I'm none the wiser either, I'll happily lose my games for any NW captain.....


----------



## Jimaroid (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Looks a really great deal, well done guys. Looking forward to it already. 

Edit: forgot to add. Both dates work for me, I don't have far to travel and happy to go with the flow.


----------



## IanG (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

RE: the team comp and the uncertainty over numbers. 

If everyone joins a regional team and you just take the best 6 (say) scores from each of the teams on the day that keeps everyone involved and the issue of unequal numbers goes away albeit the bigger teams have a bit of advantage. As a variation you could add the best 3 and the worst three from each team if you wanted to keep everyone engaged until the 18th green !

Are folks thinking of Friday or Tuesday for Cruden Bay ? Could be a great warm up for the Trumps if we played it on the Friday.


----------



## Qwerty (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Well I worked the captains out although I don't think they've appeared on the thread yet 

Great work again Glyverbirchy tours, the package is superb. Both dates are fine.

I'm sure other stuff will be added on closer the time as it was last time. Whaddya think... The Rosemount and a Table for 40 at the cartwheel 
:cheers:


----------



## gregbwfc (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I'm working on both those weekends - which is to say they're perfect :whoo:

Birchy, I've got ONE of your bank account details but I don't think it's the one you're using for golf trip donations these days.
Could you pm me the details and I'll sort some initial payment.

Thanks for all your hard work on this lads, it'll be a belter :clap:


----------



## bluewolf (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Qwerty said:



			Well I worked the captains out although I don't think they've appeared on the thread yet 

Great work again Glyverbirchy tours, the package is superb. Both dates are fine.

I'm sure other stuff will be added on closer the time as it was last time. Whaddya think... The Rosemount and a Table for 40 at the cartwheel 
:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

naturally, I think the Dire Wolf reference is a bit harsh, but I suspect my team from Aberdovey would fully agree.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



bluewolf said:



			naturally, I think the Dire Wolf reference is a bit harsh, but I suspect my team from Aberdovey would fully agree.
		
Click to expand...

Did you play at Aberdovey Danny? I remember seeing you in the pub but not on the course :whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



bluewolf said:



			naturally, I think the Dire Wolf reference is a bit harsh, but I suspect my team from Aberdovey would fully agree.
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Did you play at Aberdovey Danny? I remember seeing you in the pub but not on the course :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I think Captain Wolfie set a poor example at Aberdovey,With his OTT alcohol consumption then Getting lost in a caravan park in the early hours while his team mates were tucked up in bed


----------



## bluewolf (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Qwerty said:



			I think Captain Wolfie set a poor example at Aberdovey,With his OTT alcohol consumption then Getting lost in a caravan park in the early hours while his team mates were tucked up in bed 

Click to expand...

I wasn't lost, I was taking a scenic route. Beautiful scenery at Aberdovey. I blame Stuey anyway.


----------



## Val (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Qwerty said:



			Well I worked the captains out although I don't think they've appeared on the thread yet 

Great work again Glyverbirchy tours, the package is superb. Both dates are fine.

I'm sure other stuff will be added on closer the time as it was last time. Whaddya think... The Rosemount and a Table for 40 at the cartwheel 
:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Check you out going all Inspector Clouseau on us :rofl:


----------



## stevek1969 (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

If you play the 2nd course at Carnoustie which is the Burnside you won't be disappointed as its a cracking course in its own right


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



stevek1969 said:



			If you play the 2nd course at Carnoustie which is the Burnside you won't be disappointed as its a cracking course in its own right
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that, I did read some of the reviews and they are very complimentary.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers for that, I did read some of the reviews and they are very complimentary.
		
Click to expand...

Again played it loads of times and always enjoyed it,some cracking holes


----------



## smange (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Definitely fancying this, sounds like a great few days golf and craic. 

Bank holiday weekend is preference for me


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

http://www.trumpgolfscotland.com/Course-Tour

Looks very impressive


----------



## IanG (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



http://www.trumpgolfscotland.com/Course-Tour

Looks very impressive
		
Click to expand...

Phoar - wot a stunner! Hope no-one is going to suggest we play off the back tees - at 7424 yds I'd need a lie down after the front 9.


----------



## Kellfire (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Definitely interested and what an incentive to learn how to golf again...

kellfire @ gmail.com


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

For people who have pied me their e-mail addresses I'll hopefully send it tomorrow night when back, as rubbish on an iPad. If needed quicker pm birchy or lines Quaker.

shaping up well,:thup: 

btw the captains are Valentino, Ricky, Dave 2blue and now one to be decided but the candidates are birchy,stu c , scouse, qwerty and blue wolf.


----------



## bluewolf (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			For people who have pied me their e-mail addresses I'll hopefully send it tomorrow night when back, as rubbish on an iPad. If needed quicker pm birchy or lines Quaker.

shaping up well,:thup: 

btw the captains are Valentino, Ricky, Dave 2blue and now one to be decided but the candidates are birchy,stu c , scouse, qwerty and blue wolf.
		
Click to expand...

I vote Steady Dave.


----------



## chellie (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I just know none will want me on their team:rofl:


----------



## gregbwfc (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



bluewolf said:



			I vote Steady Dave.
		
Click to expand...

Let's have a look at this Wolfie.
Can't be Scouser (sorry mate!), lovely lad but just doesn't drink enough 
Sounds like you might drink too much :lol:
Steady Dave - do you really want him weighed down with the burden of captaincy ?
Might detract from his game (look at England cricket )

So it comes down to (for me, cheering the NW lads on)  Stu and Birchy.
Imagine Birchy helicoptering his sand wedge across the 18th at Trump - terrible example for a captain to be setting :rofl::rofl::rofl:
All points toward the Big Dog 

What we all think ?


----------



## bluewolf (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



gregbwfc said:



			Let's have a look at this Wolfie.
Can't be Scouser (sorry mate!), lovely lad but just doesn't drink enough 
Sounds like you might drink too much :lol:
Steady Dave - do you really want him weighed down with the burden of captaincy ?
Might detract from his game (look at England cricket )

So it comes down to (for me, cheering the NW lads on)  Stu and Birchy.
Imagine Birchy helicoptering his sand wedge across the 18th at Trump - terrible example for a captain to be setting :rofl::rofl::rofl:
All points toward the Big Dog 

What we all think ?
		
Click to expand...

hang on, if you're gonna discount me because of my alcohol intake, then how the hell can you include Stuey. He's the one that is a bad influence on me!!!


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			For people who have pied me their e-mail addresses I'll hopefully send it tomorrow night when back, as rubbish on an iPad. If needed quicker pm birchy or lines Quaker.

shaping up well,:thup: 

btw the captains are Valentino, Ricky, Dave 2blue and now one to be decided but the candidates are birchy,stu c , scouse, qwerty and blue wolf.
		
Click to expand...

I will take care of the emails mate, just working out where we are up to on the thread. Just messaged Quacker to see if he has forwarded the email to anyone. :thup:

All people who have requested should now have an email by now. If not just let me know :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



bluewolf said:



			hang on, if you're gonna discount me because of my alcohol intake, then how the hell can you include Stuey. He's the one that is a bad influence on me!!!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely no idea on your alcohol intake mate, just hearsay - which is legendary. 
Will happily play for any of you stout fellows.
It's whether any of you are daft enough to pick me.


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Qwerty said:



			Well I worked the captains out although I don't think they've appeared on the thread yet 

Great work again Glyverbirchy tours, the package is superb. Both dates are fine.

I'm sure other stuff will be added on closer the time as it was last time. Whaddya think... The Rosemount and a Table for 40 at the cartwheel 
:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Deffo looking at extra stuff for this one mate.

I think going back to play the Rosemount and roasting that sexy bird doing the karaoke in the cartwheel in is a minimum


----------



## gregbwfc (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Jeez mate,Rosemount is one thing but this talk of roasting?  Scary.
Oh and Dan,you're right mate,Stu is a bad influence.


----------



## Qwerty (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



bluewolf said:



			I vote Steady Dave.
		
Click to expand...

You got my vote Wolfie when I played with LB on Saturday :thup:



Birchy said:



			Deffo looking at extra stuff for this one mate.

I think going back to play the Rosemount and roasting that sexy bird doing the karaoke in the cartwheel in is a minimum 

Click to expand...

I think she'll be the one doing the Roasting.. And maybe some baking too.  
I'll be keeping quiet in the corner with half a lager


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Birchy said:



			I think going back to play the Rosemount and roasting that sexy bird doing the karaoke in the cartwheel in is a minimum 

Click to expand...

Wasn't it stu that was doing the karaoke that evening.


----------



## Odvan (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Stuey started it. Steady Elvis finished it.

The locals didn't seem to take to Dave for some reason. He weren't that bad!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



bluewolf said:



			hang on, if you're gonna discount me because of my alcohol intake, then how the hell can you include Stuey. He's the one that is a bad influence on me!!!
		
Click to expand...

Because I actually play better golf after a skinfull of ale!! 

I vote for qwerty as our leader:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Birchy said:



			Deffo looking at extra stuff for this one mate.

I think going back to play the Rosemount and roasting that sexy bird doing the karaoke in the cartwheel in is a minimum 

Click to expand...

This must happen. 

I got a text off a certain someone today saying and these were the exact words....

"getting a twinge here looking at that Trump site unbelievable"

:rofl:


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Stuart_C said:



			This must happen. 

I got a text off a certain someone today saying and these were the exact words....

"getting a twinge here looking at that Trump site unbelievable"

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Got to be Duffers


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*

We have our first deposit paid!

*Huds1475 DEPOSIT PAID Â£125*


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Birchy said:



			Got to be Duffers 

Click to expand...

:rofl: Did he send you the  same??


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: Did he send you the  same??
		
Click to expand...

No mate but it just sounds like something he would say


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Where do I send the deposit? I'm definitely in for this one. Cracking weekend in store.


----------



## peterlav (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Received email thanks, I'm a defo for this, really looking forward to it.
Would be great if we had a NW base camp for our Leader to plot our way to Victory, but I fear plans for a Roasting would cloud his judgement somewhat!!! (I'm up for golf and roasting BTW, just in case we have a different squad for each campaign)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Kellfire said:



			Where do I send the deposit? I'm definitely in for this one. Cracking weekend in store.
		
Click to expand...

You need to send it to Birchy mate, I will e mail you his details.


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Deposit paid - genuine excitement for something a year away. Brilliant work guys.


----------



## drewster (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Please excuse my tardiness but I'm interested depending on dates and times and if you'll have me !!!!

andysbarrett@googlemail.com


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



drewster said:



			Please excuse my tardiness but I'm interested depending on dates and times and if you'll have me !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Done, would be good to have you onboard.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

If someone can send me details I'll pay deposit too.


----------



## IanG (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Jimaroid said:



			If someone can send me details I'll pay deposit too. 

Click to expand...

likewise


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Jimaroid said:



			If someone can send me details I'll pay deposit too. 

Click to expand...




IanG said:



			likewise
		
Click to expand...

Give me a few mins gents and I will have e mails to both off you.

Edit can you pm me your e mail address's thanks.


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Will be very interested in this guys. Hopefully the cup will remain in the family this year So will be looking to defend again.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Give me a few mins gents and I will have e mails to both off you.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, now paid.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Jimaroid said:



			Cheers, now paid.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, good to have you onboard.


----------



## chellie (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Birchy said:



			Don't worry about the attachment Anne, it's a bit weird 

Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			A lot weird!!

Pedro put that together after too much candy floss and dancing at New Brighton?? 

I'm none the wiser either, I'll happily lose my games for any NW captain.....
		
Click to expand...

See what you mean about the attachment :rofl:


----------



## IanG (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Give me a few mins gents and I will have e mails to both off you.

Edit can you pm me your e mail address's thanks.
		
Click to expand...


Payment made from me too - and 'yes if the dates work'  to your other query Glyn. :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



IanG said:



			Payment made from me too - and 'yes if the dates work'  to your other query Glyn. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news, This trip will be a cracker.


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

As a misplaced Northern Irishman living in York I can play for anyone who needs me.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Sorry I'm away and muddling through on phone, have I missed the decision on dates? Can't pay deposit until dates are known....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

My birthday is on one of the days 

Good excuse to go 

Is the bank details the same as what I used for Alwoodley ?


----------



## ger147 (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



FairwayDodger said:



			Sorry I'm away and muddling through on phone, have I missed the decision on dates? Can't pay deposit until dates are known....
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen the date being confirmed either.


----------



## Val (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

No date has been confined yet


----------



## chellie (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Val said:



			No date has been confined yet
		
Click to expand...

Or confirmed


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I'm still waiting for initial email, realise Petes away can anyone else forward if I PM? don't want to put email address on here


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



HDID Kenny said:



			I'm still waiting for initial email, realise Petes away can anyone else forward if I PM? don't want to put email address on here
		
Click to expand...

Kenny, PM me your e mail address and I will e mail you.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



FairwayDodger said:



			Sorry I'm away and muddling through on phone, have I missed the decision on dates? Can't pay deposit until dates are known....
		
Click to expand...




ger147 said:



			I haven't seen the date being confirmed either.
		
Click to expand...




Val said:



			No date has been confined yet
		
Click to expand...

We have a preferred date, Peter is just confirming with the courses etc that we are good to go then the date will be announced. I don't want to confirm it right now until we get confirmation.


----------



## Val (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have a preferred date, Peter is just confirming with the courses etc that we are good to go then the date will be announced. I don't want to confirm it right now until we get confirmation.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming


----------



## bozza (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Got the email yesterday and I'm deffo up for this.

Just need to sort the funds out for the deposit as I've got an expensive month coming up but I'll have it sent as soon as I can.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



bozza said:



			Got the email yesterday and I'm deffo up for this.

Just need to sort the funds out for the deposit as I've got an expensive month coming up but I'll have it sent as soon as I can.
		
Click to expand...

Good man, we have got a few weeks to sort but sooner the better :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Val said:



			Thanks for confirming
		
Click to expand...

I haven't confirmed anything


----------



## Birchy (May 13, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*

Running list

Huds1475 Â£125 DEPOSIT PAID
Kellfire Â£125 DEPOSIT PAID
Jimaroid Â£125 DEPOSIT PAID
IainG Â£125 DEPOSIT PAID


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have a preferred date, Peter is just confirming with the courses etc that we are good to go then the date will be announced. I don't want to confirm it right now until we get confirmation.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, just had a momentary panic!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*



Birchy said:



			Running list

Huds1475 Â£125 DEPOSIT PAID
Kellfire Â£125 DEPOSIT PAID
Jimaroid Â£125 DEPOSIT PAID
IainG Â£125 DEPOSIT PAID
		
Click to expand...

Birchy do I use the same details that j sent the Alwoodly money too ? 

Cheers


----------



## Birchy (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Birchy do I use the same details that j sent the Alwoodly money too ? 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Kenny, PM me your e mail address and I will e mail you.
		
Click to expand...

pm sent, thanks


----------



## Region3 (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			I haven't confirmed anything 

Click to expand...

You've confirmed that it's as yet unconfirmed.


----------



## Birchy (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



HDID Kenny said:



			pm sent, thanks 

Click to expand...

Kenny if you PM me i will send it you straight away.

Glyn is currently riding his bike home, could be a while :rofl:


----------



## NWJocko (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I'll get deposit sorted tomorrow Birchy 

This should be tremendous


----------



## bluewolf (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



NWJocko said:



			I'll get deposit sorted tomorrow Birchy 

This should be tremendous 

Click to expand...

I'll get mine sent over next week...

By the way, which team is Jocko playing for?
And the big question.. Is he gonna manipulate his handicap even higher than it currently is to ensure he wins on the day?


----------



## NWJocko (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



bluewolf said:



			I'll get mine sent over next week...

By the way, which team is Jocko playing for?
And the big question.. Is he gonna manipulate his handicap even higher than it currently is to ensure he wins on the day? 

Click to expand...

I'll be playing for the winning team Wolfie 

Shouldn't be hard getting my handicap up, just keep playing the same tripe in qualifiers I did on Saturday!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Right y'all.

I'm back from sunny Glasgee (yes the Scottish one). I think I've now sent all the e-mails to everyone who has requested up to 8.00 tonight, if you havent got it, check your junk, and if not PM  or put on here again.

Thanks for all the PM's but sorry I cant reply individually to them all, and I'm not being ignorant, but I've had loads, as well as e-mails, whatsapps........and I have to delete them straight away, so my inbox doesnt get full up.

I'll be contacting Trumps and Carnoustie tomorrow, hopefully, and if were good to go I'll post the dates up.

Kaz, Stevie K - if we do have unlimited spaces at Trumps, playing them only wont be a problem, but will have to see how the next week or two goes at first with our numbers. Its because we need enough spaces for hopefully 4 teams, but if given unlimited spaces - no problem.

Cruden bay - I'm going to see if they'll give us the rate for our group, but over a few days. Just so if some want to play it on the Thursday, mainly Friday, Saturday late, Sunday late they can at our special rate - this will be subject to their agreement though.

Can people advise if they are 70% interested in Cruden bay as an option, so we have an idea of our numbers and can then see if they'll agree to our multi-day booking option.

Depending on which august publications you read it is either the 29th, 54th or 70th best in the WORLD.........

http://www.crudenbaygolfclub.co.uk/pages.php/course.html

I'm guessing that the majority that do would fancy it maybe late afternoon on the Friday, but that's just an early idea.

I think Birchy will be posting up a spreadsheet soon with the lists of the interested parties, which team(s) they can play for etc, so we start getting an idea. NE/Yorks will have to start getting some good numbers, otherwise they may lose their team status to Ireland, if the're not careful....... 

If people have dual territoriality (is that a word), please also let us know. People like Kellfire (as he mentioned), NW Jocko, Chellie (who is a penguin-worrier) as we may have to adjust the teams to make a more even spread.

Before LiverpoolPhil asks - sorry Phil, your a wool! 

Right Glyn, can you file that confirmation with the TBC confirmations department.


----------



## Junior (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			Right y'all.

I'm back from sunny Glasgee (yes the Scottish one). I think I've now sent all the e-mails to everyone who has requested up to 8.00 tonight, if you havent got it, check your junk, and if not PM  or put on here again.

Thanks for all the PM's but sorry I cant reply individually to them all, and I'm not being ignorant, but I've had loads, as well as e-mails, whatsapps........and I have to delete them straight away, so my inbox doesnt get full up.

I'll be contacting Trumps and Carnoustie tomorrow, hopefully, and if were good to go I'll post the dates up.

Kaz, Stevie K - if we do have unlimited spaces at Trumps, playing them only wont be a problem, but will have to see how the next week or two goes at first with our numbers. Its because we need enough spaces for hopefully 4 teams, but if given unlimited spaces - no problem.

Cruden bay - I'm going to see if they'll give us the rate for our group, but over a few days. Just so if some want to play it on the Thursday, mainly Friday, Saturday late, Sunday late they can at our special rate - this will be subject to their agreement though.

Can people advise if they are 70% interested in Cruden bay as an option, so we have an idea of our numbers and can then see if they'll agree to our multi-day booking option.

Depending on which august publications you read it is either the 29th, 54th or 70th best in the WORLD.........

http://www.crudenbaygolfclub.co.uk/pages.php/course.html

I'm guessing that the majority that do would fancy it maybe late afternoon on the Friday, but that's just an early idea.

I think Birchy will be posting up a spreadsheet soon with the lists of the interested parties, which team(s) they can play for etc, so we start getting an idea. NE/Yorks will have to start getting some good numbers, otherwise they may lose their team status to Ireland, if the're not careful....... 

If people have dual territoriality (is that a word), please also let us know. People like Kellfire (as he mentioned), NW Jocko, Chellie (who is a penguin-worrier) as we may have to adjust the teams to make a more even spread.

Before LiverpoolPhil asks - sorry Phil, your a wool! 

Right Glyn, can you file that confirmation with the TBC confirmations department.
		
Click to expand...

Pedro.....Why do you always forget about the good looking one  ?

Will sort the deposit tomorrow Scott.


----------



## Val (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



bluewolf said:



			I'll get mine sent over next week...

By the way, which team is Jocko playing for?
And the big question.. Is he gonna manipulate his handicap even higher than it currently is to ensure he wins on the day? 

Click to expand...

He's one of our Danny boy


----------



## bluewolf (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Val said:



			He's one of our Danny boy 

Click to expand...

You're welcome to him.. Bandit of the highest order.. His knees will be shot after the first round anyway...


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Junior said:



			Pedro.....Why do you always forget about the good looking one  ?

Will sort the deposit tomorrow Scott.
		
Click to expand...

I havent missed you out on anything, have I mate?

Anyway, I thought your kid was the looker - even your mam said.


----------



## chellie (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



bluewolf said:



			You're welcome to him.. Bandit of the highest order.. His knees will be shot after the first round anyway... 

Click to expand...

And he'll tell everyone how badly he plays........

I will now be going into hiding from him.


----------



## bluewolf (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



chellie said:



			And he'll tell everyone how badly he plays........

I will now be going into hiding from him.

Click to expand...

Yeah, all that false modesty is bloody annoying isn't it?


----------



## NWJocko (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



bluewolf said:



			Yeah, all that false modesty is bloody annoying isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

False modesty!?

Exhibit A my medal score on Saturday!!


----------



## chellie (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



bluewolf said:



			Yeah, all that false modesty is bloody annoying isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## NWJocko (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



chellie said:



			Yep.
		
Click to expand...

I refer to my answer above 

I might actually be getting a bit better this year rather than worse though


----------



## chellie (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



NWJocko said:



			I refer to my answer above 

I might actually be getting a bit better this year rather than worse though
		
Click to expand...

What about your matchplay win


----------



## davemc1 (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

One thing I may have missed, is it first come first served? Ie whoever gets the deposits over earliest is deffo in. Seems to be a lot of initial interest, and with only having the guarantee of a certain amount of places it could fill up quite quickly. 

Cheers fellas


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



davemc1 said:



			One thing I may have missed, is it first come first served? Ie whoever gets the deposits over earliest is deffo in. Seems to be a lot of initial interest, and with only having the guarantee of a certain amount of places it could fill up quite quickly. 

Cheers fellas
		
Click to expand...

40 places are "guaranteed", will know more after speaking to them tomorrow.


----------



## Junior (May 13, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			I havent missed you out on anything, have I mate?

Anyway, I thought your kid was the looker - even your mam said. 

Click to expand...

Lol - i know, being the youngest  i always get called the runt of the litter...:lol:

Soz if ive missed the mail bud.. Anyhow, Â£125 just been transferred to Glyverbirdie tours.

Scott - ive just used the account i always have - hope thats ok!!!


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Got email, great work guys, I'm up for this just need to get some funds sorted for deposit, end of month probs. team Scotland.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*



Junior said:



			Lol - i know, being the youngest  i always get called the runt of the litter...:lol:

Soz if ive missed the mail bud.. Anyhow, Â£125 just been transferred to Glyverbirdie tours.

Scott - ive just used the account i always have - hope thats ok!!!
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a speech impediment with your rrrr's mate?


----------



## Val (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



HDID Kenny said:



			Got email, great work guys, I'm up for this just need to get some funds sorted for deposit, end of month probs. team Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Kenny :thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



davemc1 said:



			One thing I may have missed, is it first come first served? Ie whoever gets the deposits over earliest is deffo in. Seems to be a lot of initial interest, and with only having the guarantee of a certain amount of places it could fill up quite quickly. 

Cheers fellas
		
Click to expand...

If places become limited then yes, first in will obviously have priority.

I dont think it will be an issue though.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Definitely in on this one if the date is good. Will wait til date announcement tomorrow then send monies over if all good. 
Looks like it will be a cracking few days - well done Birchy on this one!
p.s Sandgrounder living in London so I have the dual citizenship


----------



## peterlav (May 13, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Would defo like to play Cruden Bay, will go with the flow with regards to date/time, looks another excellent course.
Scott, it's pay day for me on Friday, will send deposit then mate


----------



## IanG (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Definitely interested in Cruden Bay, Friday pm or even early evening would suit well.


----------



## Kellfire (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Yep also up for Cruden Bay.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Kellfire said:



			Yep also up for Cruden Bay.
		
Click to expand...




IanG said:



			Definitely interested in Cruden Bay, Friday pm or even early evening would suit well.
		
Click to expand...




peterlav said:



			Would defo like to play Cruden Bay, will go with the flow with regards to date/time, looks another excellent course.
Scott, it's pay day for me on Friday, will send deposit then mate
		
Click to expand...

I am hoping we can get on Cruden on the Friday afternoon, Peter is contacting them to see what options are available.


----------



## Captainron (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Cruden bay for me too!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

If people can advise if they don't want to do cruden bay also, so we can enter it on a list.

Friday is looking most likely, possibly late afternoon, at least for the majority.


----------



## Scouser (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Wonder if my handicap will travel well.....


----------



## NWJocko (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Scouser said:



			Wonder if my handicap will travel well.....
		
Click to expand...

Better than it does from your house to Lee Park you mean? 

I'm interested in Cruden Bay Pedro, depending on cost and time as a hell of a trek up there to play straight out the car!


----------



## Scouser (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



NWJocko said:



			Better than it does from your house to Lee Park you mean? 

Click to expand...

That is why I stay away from the forum... It's full of nasty people like u and bluewolf... No wait I take mine off Danny he's sound...


----------



## Jimaroid (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Put me down for Cruden bay too. In for a penny and all that.


----------



## Qwerty (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I fancy Cruden Bay but as NWJ said, its a long way to travel for the first round 
With that in mind does Anyone fancy heading up Thursday for a knock on the way..

Also, what's the thoughts on hiring a NW minibus?  Just an idea..


----------



## gregbwfc (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Not going all that way and not playing Cruden - looks great.
Count me in. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Qwerty said:



			I fancy Cruden Bay but as NWJ said, its a long way to travel for the first round 
With that in mind does Anyone fancy heading up Thursday for a knock on the way..

Also, what's the thoughts on hiring a NW minibus?  Just an idea..






Click to expand...

Me, birchy and glyn are formulating a basic itinerary. Up to people if they fancy the same, but Cruden may be for tee times between 3.30-5.00 on the Friday afternoon. It gives people time to get up to Aberdeen, check in, have a kip then get to Cruden for a late afternoon tee time. Once we have an idea of numbers for cruden we can formulate ideas.

We may also stay over on the Monday evening and come back Tuesday, with a game on the way back. Still only 2 days holiday used, as well.

All in the melting pot for now, and nothing ruled in or out yet.


----------



## bluewolf (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I'll be up for Cruden on the Friday..
@Qwerty - Jolly boys outing sounds like a good idea :thup:


----------



## IanG (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I know it's naughty but I can't resist .....Fraserburgh is a hidden gem in that corner of the world too.... only 25 miles from Cruden Bay

https://www.flickr.com/photos/55796261@N06/sets/72157625360227256/show/?rb=1 

Friday am ??


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Qwerty said:



			Also, what's the thoughts on hiring a NW minibus?  Just an idea..






Click to expand...

I reckon we'll be able to fit our entire team into Richarts sports car......


----------



## drewster (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Guys, have you now confirmed which weekend this will happen or is this still to be announced. Want to be able to go on bended knee to the HID with all the facts !!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



rickg said:



			I reckon we'll be able to fit our entire team into Richarts sports car......

Click to expand...

Can it fit 4 ?


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



IanG said:



			I know it's naughty but I can't resist .....Fraserburgh is a hidden gem in that corner of the world too.... only 25 miles from Cruden Bay

https://www.flickr.com/photos/55796261@N06/sets/72157625360227256/show/?rb=1 

Friday am ?? 

Click to expand...

Not forgetting  Murcar


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Can it fit 4 ? 

Click to expand...

It'd fit more if he got his hair cut!


----------



## gregbwfc (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



IanG said:



			I know it's naughty but I can't resist .....Fraserburgh is a hidden gem in that corner of the world too.... only 25 miles from Cruden Bay

https://www.flickr.com/photos/55796261@N06/sets/72157625360227256/show/?rb=1 

Friday am ?? 

Click to expand...

Travelling up on Thursday afternoon is looking a better bet all the time.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I'm working on growing the southern team. Myself, Merv79 and Smiffy's nemesis Lady Louise are all possibly interested (assuming we can bring in a female ringer?)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



IanG said:



			I know it's naughty but I can't resist .....Fraserburgh is a hidden gem in that corner of the world too.... only 25 miles from Cruden Bay

https://www.flickr.com/photos/55796261@N06/sets/72157625360227256/show/?rb=1 

Friday am ?? 

Click to expand...

Ian, Why did you have to go and put that one, your costing me a fortune, that looks lovely.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Having already played Cruden Bay, I'm seriously tempted to give it a miss and head up to Fraserburgh instead.

Great spot Ian, not a course I'm familiar with  :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



drive4show said:



			Having already played Cruden Bay, I'm seriously tempted to give it a miss and head up to Fraserburgh instead.

Great spot Ian, not a course I'm familiar with  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are you coming on this trip Gordon?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



rickg said:



			It'd fit more if he got his hair cut! 

Click to expand...

Well looks like I have a driver for the trip - think we may share the duties


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Are you coming on this trip Gordon?
		
Click to expand...

Hoping to Glyn, put it in the 2016 budget for the Finance Director to approve


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 14, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*



rickg said:



			I reckon we'll be able to fit our entire team into Richarts sports car......

Click to expand...

Doesn't matter how many it will fit as the satnav will have you off to Franceâ€¦â€¦


----------



## huds1475 (May 14, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*

Flights Friday am from Manchester > Aberdeeen, returns Monday tea time or Tuesday am circa Â£130  + clubs.

Am likely to fly / hire car. Can't be doing with 6 hours on the road. Not man enough!


----------



## richart (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



drive4show said:



			I'm working on growing the southern team. Myself, Merv79 and Smiffy's nemesis Lady Louise are all possibly interested (assuming we can bring in a female ringer?)



Click to expand...

 Looks like a strong Southern team crossing the border.:thup: Anyone got a coach ?


----------



## richart (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Can it fit 4 ? 

Click to expand...

 Looking into a roof rack, so I can tie a couple on top.


----------



## richart (May 14, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*



Blue in Munich said:



			Doesn't matter how many it will fit as the satnav will have you off to Franceâ€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

 No problems, I will set SatNav to 'upp north':thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



richart said:



			No problems, I will set SatNav to 'upp north':thup:
		
Click to expand...

Its oop North i think you will find


----------



## richart (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Birchy said:



			Its oop North i think you will find 

Click to expand...

 On this iPad after a few San Miguels you are lucky I am hitting any of the correct letters.:ears:


----------



## Val (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

No golf for me Friday, I don't want to be golfed out for Carnastie


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



drive4show said:



			I'm working on growing the southern team. Myself, Merv79 and Smiffy's nemesis Lady Louise are all possibly interested (assuming we can bring in a female ringer?)



Click to expand...

Of course, we already have 3 of the fairer sex interested - could this be an opportunity for the women's first mega meet........


----------



## Birchy (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



richart said:



			On this iPad after a few San Miguels you are lucky I am hitting any of the correct letters.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Dont bring the ipad past Birmingham either, people will think your an alien


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

So from the south its looking like 

Myself
Pokerjoke
Rich
Rick
D4S
Smiffy
Merv

Makings of a winning team :whoo:


----------



## wookie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverpoolphil said:



			So from the south its looking like 

Myself
Pokerjoke
Rich
Rick
D4S
Smiffy
Merv

Makings of a winning team :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Reckon you can add me to that as well Phil.  Just need to get dates confirmed.  

Might have to think about flying early Friday and late Monday rather than driving though to keep nights away down.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



wookie said:



			Reckon you can add me to that as well Phil.  Just need to get dates confirmed.  

Might have to think about flying early Friday and late Monday rather than driving though to keep nights away down.
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Birchy (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverpoolphil said:



			So from the south its looking like 

Myself
Pokerjoke
Rich
Rick
D4S
Smiffy
Merv

Makings of a winning team :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad team if you can stop the nosebleeds when you get past Milton Keynes


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Birchy said:



			Not a bad team if you can stop the nosebleeds when you get past Milton Keynes 

Click to expand...

They're alright on their chalky downs mate, but a stiff one off the north sea will soon sort them out........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			They're alright on their chalky downs mate, but a stiff one off the north sea will soon sort them out........

Click to expand...

Its ok - i only lived there for 5 years


----------



## Paperboy (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I'm also looking to go, just waiting for the dates to be confirmed. Another southerner here &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Qwerty (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			Me, birchy and glyn are formulating a basic itinerary. Up to people if they fancy the same, but Cruden may be for tee times between 3.30-5.00 on the Friday afternoon. It gives people time to get up to Aberdeen, check in, have a kip then get to Cruden for a late afternoon tee time. Once we have an idea of numbers for cruden we can formulate ideas.

We may also stay over on the Monday evening and come back Tuesday, with a game on the way back. Still only 2 days holiday used, as well.

All in the melting pot for now, and nothing ruled in or out yet.
		
Click to expand...

No worries.  I'm up for Cruden and if there's any interest nearer the time I'll be happy to sort transport.


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I'm way behind on this but very interested on getting under the Midlands banner.
can i get the email? 
merv.jim@gmail.com 
cheers!


----------



## pokerjoke (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Just looked at Cruden from my house and its 9hrs 38 minutes lol.

I suppose the best place to stay is somewhere near Aberdeen on the Saturday and travel down to 
Carnoustie on the sunday morning and maybe change accommodation for the Sunday
night.


----------



## chellie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



IanG said:



			I know it's naughty but I can't resist .....Fraserburgh is a hidden gem in that corner of the world too.... only 25 miles from Cruden Bay

https://www.flickr.com/photos/55796261@N06/sets/72157625360227256/show/?rb=1 

Friday am ?? 

Click to expand...

OMG Ian, that looks superb as well. Think we're on for another mega Scottish roadtrip and sod the expense.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverpoolphil said:



			So from the south its looking like 

Myself
Pokerjoke
Rich
Rick
D4S
Smiffy
Merv
*Lady Louise*

Makings of a winning team :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

NOW you have a winning team!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



pokerjoke said:



			Just looked at Cruden from my house and its 9hrs 38 minutes lol.

I suppose the best place to stay is somewhere near Aberdeen on the Saturday and travel down to 
Carnoustie on the sunday morning and maybe change accommodation for the Sunday
night.
		
Click to expand...

Travel down Sunday night to Carnoustie mate and stay there that night and then we can either drive back on the monday or stay monday night and play somewhere halfway home ?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 14, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*

I'm still working on Mrs Comma down here in sunny Oxford, so far she's showing resistance so not able to confirm just yet. One thing that I did think - it's an 8 hour/500 mile drive from here to Aberdeen. Are there any other southerners who might be up for flying up from Heathrow and then sharing the cost of a rental car? It's so far in advance that BA aren't actually showing prices for the May dates, but the month before shows as just Â£110 return plus Â£40 for your clubs. It's a little bit more than the cost of driving but a lot less than 8 hours. (Virgin fly the same route and will carry clubs for free ... but their flights are Â£150 ) 
Would allow a flight up Friday morning, there in time for Cruden on Friday, play the main event, then the second Carnoustie round on Tuesday morning and an afternoon flight home.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*



Oxfordcomma said:



			I'm still working on Mrs Comma down here in sunny Oxford, so far she's showing resistance so not able to confirm just yet. One thing that I did think - it's an 8 hour/500 mile drive from here to Aberdeen. Are there any other southerners who might be up for flying up from Heathrow and then sharing the cost of a rental car? It's so far in advance that BA aren't actually showing prices for the May dates, but the month before shows as just Â£110 return plus Â£40 for your clubs. It's a little bit more than the cost of driving but a lot less than 8 hours. (Virgin fly the same route and will carry clubs for free ... but their flights are Â£150 ) 
Would allow a flight up Friday morning, there in time for Cruden on Friday, play the main event, then the second Carnoustie round on Tuesday morning and an afternoon flight home.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt be involved in sorting it, but Scotland and particularly Inverness and Aberdeen have a few specialist companies that have 16-17 seater, and small mini coaches who do shuttle services around the golf clubs. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



pokerjoke said:



			Just looked at Cruden from my house and its 9hrs 38 minutes lol.

I suppose the best place to stay is somewhere near Aberdeen on the Saturday and travel down to 
Carnoustie on the sunday morning and maybe change accommodation for the Sunday
night.
		
Click to expand...

Trump round 2 is Sunday, Tony, Carnoustie is Monday.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 14, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*

How about this option for anyone who can get to London easily? Overnight bus with bunk bed, approx Â£30 each way. I guess clubs go free but not sure. I know Rick has used it before and he said it's pretty decent.

http://www.megabusgold.com/


----------



## bozza (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I'm up for playing Cruden Bay also and the Friday afternoon/Evening would be good but happy with what the majority want to do.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*

Update (of sorts).

Right, we are going with the bank holiday weekend (Saturday 30th April/Sunday 1st may/ Monday 2nd May).

BUT

Carnoustie is provisionally booked but can't fully confirm until 1st August, although he has said that no big comps normally happen on this weekend, so we should be ok. THE Seniors open is at Carnoustie next year, but thats not until the July. 

Trumps are getting back to me on Monday, and I'm reasonably hopeful that they will be able to give it as a firm date, all being well. I'll push for Trumps to firm this up ahead of their normal date for opening the diary, as we will mainly be building the whole trip around the booking with them.

Loose and unconfirmed target tee times:-

Friday (optional round)

Cruden Bay - late afternoon 3.30 onwards

Saturday

Trump international - mid morning, ideally 10.00 onwards

** Saturday night out in Aberdeen **

Sunday

Trump international (round 2) - late morning, ideally 11.30

Monday

Carnoustie championship, early morning, ideally 9.00 onwards

Presentation approx 2.45/3.15

(extra, free Carnoustie round on the Burnside or Buddon links)  - If people want to play this in the same day, they need to be out again before 3.52 or earlier, as this is the last visitor tee time. I'll ask if some of us can go out at 5.30, for those staying over, but this may not be possible. For people staying over, the alternative is to play it the next day (Tuesday), probably early morning.

I know that there are quite a few mights and maybees but most courses are not opening their diaries until October, November, but that's all I can honestly give at the moment. I've been totally up front and honest about where we are up to and some things may be subject to change, but if Trumps can give me definites, it will look better come next week.

Payments - as mentioned elsewhere, first come will be first served, no matter where you are from, so please keep the payments coming in, as it helps with firm numbers to see how many tee times we may need. There are two people who only want to play Trump so we will collect for the full shebang for now, but two weeks from now, they will be allowed to book trump only (Kaz, SteveK). 

July onwards - if spaces left, we may then open it up to non-forummers, so get the spaces whilst you can. We are guaranteed 40 spaces, but they want to know initial numbers in the next month or two, and if successful, may ring-fence a few more tee times for us to potentially fill over the coming months.

Schedule - Â£125 initially.

October/November - Â£125-150 (if required)

February/March final balances.

The Carnoustie booking is non-transferable (date wise) once they have confirmed and has to be paid in advance, with Trumps we may be able to cancel certain individuals, but as from 1 month before there will be no refunds on any of the golf, and your only recourse would be to sell it onto another forummer.

Teams - we gave 4 potential teams out, but obviously it all depends upon regional uptakes, so NE/Yorks better get a shift on. If it is too unbalanced we may shift it to 3 teams, or Ireland/NI may get their own team. We may even have a Gaels v Anglo saxons - that would be feisty...... 

Accommodation - As mentioned for the Castle Stuart trip, and ignored by some (no names mentioned Stuart C) this may end up just being left to people to sort out themselves. However, in the next few weeks we may ask a few hotels to see if they'll give us a deal, and give us a code, then people can book or not, as they see fit. Again, once we have an idea of numbers, we'll know our bargaining power better.

Advice -  if some southerners/midlanders are looking at good courses for a stop-over on a road trip, I can recommend Silloth (about 30 minutes off the M6 at Carlisle) or Lanark (about 20 mins off the M74 in central Scotland).

Competition - formats to be finalised in due course.....

Sorry if all that sounds a bit serious, but to finish on a brighter note, this could just be epic.........:thup:

Keep advising for Cruden bay/ or not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

:whoo:

On my birthday


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverpoolphil said:



			:whoo:

On my birthday
		
Click to expand...

And Richart's as well - was it the same year?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			And Richart's as well - was it the same year?

Click to expand...

:rant::temper:


----------



## Farneyman (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Proposed dates suits me. 

Can I have a PM/email with the payment details to pay the deposit. Cheers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Farneyman said:



			Proposed dates suits me. 

Can I have a PM/email with the payment details to pay the deposit. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the bank of Birchy will be along soon.

He's like the bishop of Bartham wells in Blackadder when people have money for him.


----------



## Region3 (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Deposit sent, just to lower the standard of the suvverners.


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Region3 said:



			Deposit sent, just to lower the standard of the suvverners.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome on board!!


----------



## Region3 (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Region3 said:



			Deposit sent, just to lower the standard of the suvverners.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, and in for Cruden please if plenty of others are. I am a sheep.


----------



## Region3 (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



rickg said:



			Welcome on board!!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers capitano.

Hope your captaining skills have come on since Forest Pines


----------



## Smiffy (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverpoolphil said:



			So from the south its looking like 

Myself
Pokerjoke
Rich
Rick
D4S
Smiffy
Merv

Makings of a winning team :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Errrr..... I haven't said I'm going?????


----------



## wookie (May 15, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*



Oxfordcomma said:



			I'm still working on Mrs Comma down here in sunny Oxford, so far she's showing resistance so not able to confirm just yet. One thing that I did think - it's an 8 hour/500 mile drive from here to Aberdeen. Are there any other southerners who might be up for flying up from Heathrow and then sharing the cost of a rental car? It's so far in advance that BA aren't actually showing prices for the May dates, but the month before shows as just Â£110 return plus Â£40 for your clubs. It's a little bit more than the cost of driving but a lot less than 8 hours. (Virgin fly the same route and will carry clubs for free ... but their flights are Â£150 ) 
Would allow a flight up Friday morning, there in time for Cruden on Friday, play the main event, then the second Carnoustie round on Tuesday morning and an afternoon flight home.
		
Click to expand...

I would almost certainly be looking to do this but probably trying to squeeze the extra round in on Monday and fly home late that night.

I'm reading the BA website as saying that the clubs can be included as your checked allowance for no extra charge so as long as you can get everything in there and one piece of hand luggage would be down to Â£110 for those dates they're showing


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Just another option for those who are thinking off coming fom down the deep south there is the Caledonian sleeper service from Euston to Aberdeen. Well worth a look at. 

Lig got it to Inverness last year so he is the man to talk to. 

You could leave Thursday night and then go back in the Monday or Tuesday evening. A few beers on board and a bed for the night and you wouldn't even notice the journey.


----------



## wookie (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Birchy - can I have the bank details as well please.

On the flights for any one else looking there aren't any late enough back on the Monday to play the second Carnoustie round so Tuesday it is. (Fortunately Mrs Wookie seems to be in a cheery mood this morning and negotiating the extra night wasn't as  bad as I thought it could be )


----------



## richart (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

The 



wookie said:



			Birchy - can I have the bank details as well please.

On the flights for any one else looking there aren't any late enough back on the Monday to play the second Carnoustie round so Tuesday it is. (Fortunately Mrs Wookie seems to be in a cheery mood this morning and negotiating the extra night wasn't as  bad as I thought it could be )
		
Click to expand...

 Simon, I will be flying so perhaps we can get same flights, and also share a hire car ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



wookie said:



			Birchy - can I have the bank details as well please.

On the flights for any one else looking there aren't any late enough back on the Monday to play the second Carnoustie round so Tuesday it is. (Fortunately Mrs Wookie seems to be in a cheery mood this morning and negotiating the extra night wasn't as  bad as I thought it could be )
		
Click to expand...

I can understand people wanting to get in as much golf as possible, but just to advise that the second Carnoustie round doesn't form part of the big comps, and is just an optional freebie thrown in by Carnoustie as part of our deal. Just in case people are trying to force it into their plans, although I believe that both courses are good.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just another option for those who are thinking off coming fom down the deep south there is the Caledonian sleeper service from Euston to Aberdeen. Well worth a look at. 

Lig got it to Inverness last year so he is the man to talk to. 

You could leave Thursday night and then go back in the Monday or Tuesday evening. A few beers on board and a bed for the night and you wouldn't even notice the journey.
		
Click to expand...

10 GM golfers, with southern posh accents, all in pringle jumpers, on a train.

Hope Poirot isn't on it, we may end up a man light........


----------



## wookie (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



richart said:



			The  Simon, I will be flying so perhaps we can get same flights, and also share a hire car ?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan - speak to you at Army and will have laptop in van so can book flights then as well.


----------



## drewster (May 15, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*

Now i know the dates I can approach HID this weekend , after i've plied her with the finest Pinot Grigio Â£5 can buy !!!  Living in Lincolnshire i know our local Humberside Airport does 4 daily flights to Aberdeen and back so that could be an option if the prices work for those in our fair county and on the North bank too. Just a thought.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			10 GM golfers, with southern posh accents, all in pringle jumpers, on a train.

Hope Poirot isn't on it, we may end up a man light........

Click to expand...

Pringle? there so 80s


----------



## Odvan (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



pokerjoke said:



			Pringle? there so 80s
		
Click to expand...

Fila, on the other hand


----------



## IanG (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



chellie said:



			OMG Ian, that looks superb as well. Think we're on for another mega Scottish roadtrip and sod the expense.
		
Click to expand...


That's the spirit..


----------



## Paperboy (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Birchy if you could PM/Email me bank details, I'll sort the deposit out at the end of the month when I get my Redundancy money


----------



## chellie (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



IanG said:



			That's the spirit..

Click to expand...

Possibly shouldn't be doing as I've just found out I'm being put onto one day a week working from August so am now jobhunting and there is beggar all around here


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



chellie said:



			Possibly shouldn't be doing as I've just found out I'm being put onto one day a week working from August so am now jobhunting and there is beggar all around here

Click to expand...

There is always "the nights watch", Anne - doubt Simon would be happy though...........


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			10 GM golfers, with southern posh accents, all in pringle jumpers, on a train.

Hope Poirot isn't on it, we may end up a man light........

Click to expand...

Oright Peter could you shoot me across the email please with total cost etc I am assuming.  I am interested but I know that there will be a wedding/ stag do around that time of year so need to check first.  Will talk more about it in Ireland,  not long now :whoo:


----------



## chellie (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			There is always "the nights watch", Anne - doubt Simon would be happy though...........

Click to expand...

Tea over keyboard moment :rofl:


----------



## rickg (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			10 GM golfers, with southern posh accents, all in pringle jumpers, on a train.

Hope Poirot isn't on it, we may end up a man light........

Click to expand...

That's first time ever my Yorkshire accent has been described as posh.....:rofl:


----------



## rickg (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Region3 said:



			Cheers capitano.

Hope your captaining skills have come on since Forest Pines 

Click to expand...

Ah, but there I was faced with a formidable opponent at a tough woodland course.......this time it's just some unruly Northerners and some Celts on easy links courses.........
Should be a walk in the park....


----------



## Junior (May 15, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*



drewster said:



			Now i know the dates I can approach HID this weekend , after i've plied her with the finest Pinot Grigio Â£5 can buy !!!  Living in Lincolnshire i know our local Humberside Airport does 4 daily flights to Aberdeen and back so that could be an option if the prices work for those in our fair county and on the North bank too. Just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff mate!


----------



## Junior (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



rickg said:



			Ah, but there I was faced with a formidable opponent at a tough woodland course.......this time it's just some unruly Northerners and some Celts on easy links courses.........
Should be a walk in the park....
		
Click to expand...

Haha, unruly......i'll have you know we are as quiet as church mice....just ask StuC


----------



## Birchy (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Good evening all 

Im just getting onto sending payment details now :thup:


----------



## chellie (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Scott, should be able to pay Bank of Birchy next week. Let me know if you need it any earlier.


----------



## Birchy (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



chellie said:



			Scott, should be able to pay Bank of Birchy next week. Let me know if you need it any earlier.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Anne :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Deposit sent.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

The lovely, beautiful, wonderful Mrs Comma is in agreement so I'm in. (Well, actually she said "you're seriously asking? I thought you'd already booked it." )

Birchy, if you can PM payment details I'll send the deposit over. Does Bank of Birchy do Paypal as well as bank transfer? Got a big chunk of cash sitting there at the moment from selling something last week.

Definitely up for Cruden on the Friday as well, and that Southern team looked like it needed a high handicap bandit too :whoo:.


----------



## rickg (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Can I have bank details please?


----------



## Birchy (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Apologies for the robotic messages with payment details etc.

Got lots to send so its just a cut and paste


----------



## Farneyman (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Birchy said:



			Apologies for the robotic messages with payment details etc.

Got lots to send so its just a cut and paste 

Click to expand...

Don't worry about it. My Nigerian uncle is delighted with your details and I'm sure he will be in touch with you so you can claim your share of his lottery win.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Deposit paid


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 15, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Farneyman said:



			Don't worry about it. My Nigerian uncle is delighted with your details and I'm sure he will be in touch with you so you can claim your share of his lottery win. 

Click to expand...

He told me he was the oil minister.....


----------



## wookie (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Deposit should be with you Scott - cheers


----------



## pokerjoke (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Pm sent for bank details Birchy


----------



## 2blue (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Okay..okay... so I'm here... so Shurrup!!!
NE, Yorks, Lincs etc Squad that I've seen show interest are:-
Bozza
Kellfire
Drewster
Cam-ron

Please let me know if I've missed you :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



2blue said:



			Okay..okay... so I'm here... so Shurrup!!!
NE, Yorks, Lincs etc Squad that I've seen show interest are:-
Bozza
Kellfire
Drewster
Cam-ron

Please let me know if I've missed you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cough cough Dave.


----------



## bluewolf (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cough cough Dave.
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky Dave. Your team had little chance of winning as it was. Now you've picked up Glyn!!!!! The worst single figure golfer since........ Well, me I suppose


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



bluewolf said:



			Unlucky Dave. Your team had little chance of winning as it was. Now you've picked up Glyn!!!!! The worst single figure golfer since........ Well, me I suppose
		
Click to expand...

oi aberdovey. Have you forgot who got 2 points?? When it counts Danny. Last week I took one for the team and was odvans carer for the day.


----------



## bluewolf (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			oi aberdovey. Have you forgot who got 2 points?? When it counts Danny. Last week I took one for the team and was odvans carer for the day.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, you are correct of course. You were a Captains dream. Now remind me again, how many points did you and Matt have at the turn at Silloth?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



bluewolf said:



			Lol, you are correct of course. You were a Captains dream. Now remind me again, how many points did you and Matt have at the turn at Silloth? 

Click to expand...

ha ha great comeback. No need to talk about Silloth. We was there for the craic not the golf.


----------



## Odvan (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



2blue said:



			Okay..okay... so I'm here... so Shurrup!!!
NE, Yorks, Lincs etc Squad that I've seen show interest are:-
Bozza
Kellfire
Drewster
Cam-ron

Please let me know if I've missed you :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cough cough Dave.
		
Click to expand...

Easily forgotten.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cough cough Dave.
		
Click to expand...

The southerners now look to be doing ok for numbers, so you can have the weakest lincs, Dave......

NE/Yorks have now been installed as 4th favourites.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Odvan said:



			Easily forgotten.
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			The southerners now look to be doing ok for numbers, so you can have the weakest lincs, Dave......

NE/Yorks have now been installed as 4th favourites.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

nice to see the chuckle brothers online this morning.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			nice to see the chuckle brothers online this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Hows it feel to be in the middle of a tug-of-war, with no-one bothering to pick up the rope.

We love you, though.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Pm sent birchy, let me know when you get a chance to reply &#128077;


----------



## Birchy (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

All payment details have been sent out to those requested. :thup:

If anybody needs confirmation of payment please PM me, its not always easy to see all the posts in the thread with some of the dodgy banter flying around :rofl:


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Paid!!!
NW or London - Lemme know which region needs filling...
Richart pm sent regarding travel and sharing


----------



## 2blue (May 16, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

NE, Yorks, Lincs etc Squad that I've seen show interest are:-
2Blue
Bozza
Kellfire
Drewster
Cam-ron
Lincoln Q

Where's my 'Youth Club Boys?'.... cumon Josh...  or are you still Club hopping??


----------



## Stuart_C (May 18, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Birchy, I'll get mine and duffers sent over by the end of this month mate.


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Not sure why but I've only just come across this!

I'm definitely up for this as I didn't make the last Scottish trip and wouldn't want to miss this and with missing so much currently this season I've got some catching up to do, plus I've never played in Scotland. 

I'm off on holiday 1st week of June so will send deposit when I'm back if that's OK?  

I'm happy to drive but more importantly I'm happy to cost out and drive a minibus from here so people can drive to me and we all split the costs! Those interested in that let me know so I can crunch some numbers.  I reckon about 8 people in a 16 seater to allow for luggage, golf bags & trolleys could be a good place to start?

Anyway, I'm in :thup:


----------



## peterlav (May 18, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Fish said:



			I'm happy to drive but more importantly I'm happy to cost out and drive a minibus from here so people can drive to me and we all split the costs! Those interested in that let me know so I can crunch some numbers.  I reckon about 8 people in a 16 seater to allow for luggage, golf bags & trolleys could be a good place to start?

Anyway, I'm in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Any chance you can drive a 32 seater coach and pick up in Liverpool?


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



peterlav said:



			Any chance you can drive a 32 seater coach and pick up in Liverpool? 

Click to expand...

How many could I get in this, we wouldn't get any traffic problems, I'd just go over them :smirk:




That said, if I don't get the numbers from the south upwards and Midlands, I can pick up en route :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Fish said:



			Not sure why but I've only just come across this!

I'm definitely up for this as I didn't make the last Scottish trip and wouldn't want to miss this and with missing so much currently this season I've got some catching up to do, plus I've never played in Scotland. 

I'm off on holiday 1st week of June so will send deposit when I'm back if that's OK?  

I'm happy to drive but more importantly I'm happy to cost out and drive a minibus from here so people can drive to me and we all split the costs! Those interested in that let me know so I can crunch some numbers.  I reckon about 8 people in a 16 seater to allow for luggage, golf bags & trolleys could be a good place to start?

Anyway, I'm in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Looking more likely that most of us from down here are looking at the possibility of flying.


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Looking more likely that most of us from down here are looking at the possibility of flying.
		
Click to expand...

I looked at flying once before to Scotland but the cost of taking clubs on some of airlines was more than double the cost of my own seat! If nobody is looking to join my fun bus that's fine, It's just an option I'm offering, otherwise I'll look at driving myself or tapping my mate up who has his own little plane based at Cov airport


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 18, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Just to keep people informed, Cruden bay is not an option for the Friday.

They have an annual corporate booking on the B/H friday each year so no dice. We should be ok for the Thursday, if required.

I'll look into other options for the Friday, but for now Trumps will hopefully confirm this week for the Saturday and Sunday, Carnoustie to confirm on 1st August for the Monday (and Tuesday, if required).

40 places guaranteed, hopefully more, if required.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 18, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			Just to keep people informed, Cruden bay is not an option for the Friday.

They have an annual corporate booking on the B/H friday each year so no dice. We should be ok for the Thursday, if required.

I'll look into other options for the Friday, but for now Trumps will hopefully confirm this week for the Saturday and Sunday, Carnoustie to confirm on 1st August for the Monday (and Tuesday, if required).

40 places guaranteed, hopefully more, if required.
		
Click to expand...

Could we play cruden on Tuesday instead?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Stuart_C said:



			Could we play cruden on Tuesday instead?
		
Click to expand...

We could, but it means heading north again. I'll see if they can do the Thursday, then see how many we can get.


----------



## gregbwfc (May 19, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			We could, but it means heading north again. I'll see if they can do the Thursday, then see how many we can get.
		
Click to expand...

Shame about that but there are few other options for Friday up there.
Fraserburgh which IanG mentioned, Murcar is meant to be good.
Sure we'll get something sorted.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Stuart_C said:



			Could we play cruden on Tuesday instead?
		
Click to expand...




gregbwfc said:



			Shame about that but there are few other options for Friday up there.
Fraserburgh which IanG mentioned, Murcar is meant to be good.
Sure we'll get something sorted.
		
Click to expand...

All being looked into........


----------



## gregbwfc (May 19, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Doubtless mate, doubtless


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Personally, I'm not too fussed about Cruden Bay as I've played it before but I seriously like the look of Fraserburgh so I'm tempted to head up there.

Not seen any mention of accommodation yet. Are Liverbirchy tours looking to book us all into the same hotel(s) or is it a free for all?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 19, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



drive4show said:



			Personally, I'm not too fussed about Cruden Bay as I've played it before but I seriously like the look of Fraserburgh so I'm tempted to head up there.

Not seen any mention of accommodation yet. Are Liverbirchy tours looking to book us all into the same hotel(s) or is it a free for all?
		
Click to expand...

We are trying to sort out a group deal at a hotel but we are just getting prices sorted for this.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



drive4show said:



			Personally, I'm not too fussed about Cruden Bay as I've played it before but I seriously like the look of Fraserburgh so I'm tempted to head up there.

Not seen any mention of accommodation yet. Are Liverbirchy tours looking to book us all into the same hotel(s) or is it a free for all?
		
Click to expand...

Trump and Carnoustie will be the main meet, deals will be sought for other options and it is up to each individual if they go for the others or not, no problem. Just advise one way or the other when we publish them so we can account for numbers.

Accomodation - This may be looked into to see if we can get a good deal for a load of us, but not necessarily so. If people want to book stuff now, no problem. We'll only do the accommodation if not much hassle.

We do need quick answers on some things now, but some other things can wait, after all we do still have 11 months to go.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			We'll only do the accommodation if not much hassle.
		
Click to expand...

This really isn't good enough Pete!

I might have to book through someone else and tell them Darren sent me  :ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*



drive4show said:



			This really isn't good enough Pete!

I might have to book through someone else and tell them Darren sent me  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I know, I did try these.......  www.houseofturin.com    but they didn't fancy our offer of "Â£20 pppn and we'll bring our own sarnies, towels and bog rolls". 

Can't for the life of me wonder why.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			I know, I did try these.......  www.houseofturin.com    but they didn't fancy our offer of "Â£20 pppn and we'll bring our own sarnies, towels and bog rolls". 

Can't for the life of me wonder why.

Click to expand...

Wow...that place looks lovely.....and they do weddings!

Will you marry me Pete?  <3


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



drive4show said:



			Wow...that place looks lovely.....and they do weddings!

Will you marry me Pete?  <3
		
Click to expand...

Get in the queue, like everyone else! :whoo:


----------



## CliveW (May 19, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Although I'm not attending this, I have been following the thread and would would like to point out that the courses at Carnoustie are owned by Angus Council and do not have any clubhouse facilites such as food and drink. As a regular guest, we use the facilities of The Carnoustie Golf Club. Perhaps it would be worth contacting them to arrange using their facilities.

http://www.carnoustiegolfclub.co.uk/golf-information/

Sorry if I'm interfering but I felt it was worth mentioning.


----------



## peterlav (May 19, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Deposit sent to Bank of Birchy


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



CliveW said:



			Although I'm not attending this, I have been following the thread and would would like to point out that the courses at Carnoustie are owned by Angus Council and do not have any clubhouse facilites such as food and drink. As a regular guest, we use the facilities of The Carnoustie Golf Club. Perhaps it would be worth contacting them to arrange using their facilities.

http://www.carnoustiegolfclub.co.uk/golf-information/

Sorry if I'm interfering but I felt it was worth mentioning.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip, Clive.

When I played it we got changed in the changing rooms in the hotel which were fine, but for food etc it's worth knowing and we may be in touch with them.:thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (May 21, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Birchy, I've just sent you the deposit.
Think the details I have may be for your offshore account , so let us know you've got it will you ?
Ta :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



gregbwfc said:



			Birchy, I've just sent you the deposit.
Think the details I have may be for your offshore account , so let us know you've got it will you ?
Ta :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good lad, Andy.

Hopefully start getting a few more in by the end of the month, when wages are in.

Then we can really go into top gear with regards to other courses, once we have a better idea of numbers.


----------



## richart (May 21, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Guys, I will pay when I get back from Spain next week. Fantastic effort to get this all arranged.:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (May 22, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Deposit sent over to Birchy. Cheers fellas


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 23, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Deposit sent Birchy - has Alwoodly as ref


----------



## 2blue (May 23, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Save me searching....  how much is the deposit??


----------



## peterlav (May 23, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*

Â£125 Dave


----------



## pokerjoke (May 23, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Deposit sent today Birchy

Tony reed
Pokerjok couldn't fit the E on the end.
Can you confirm payment thx


----------



## Birchy (May 23, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



pokerjoke said:



			Deposit sent today Birchy

Tony reed
Pokerjok couldn't fit the E on the end.
Can you confirm payment thx
		
Click to expand...

Got it mate :thup: :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 23, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Birchy said:



			Got it mate :thup: :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Did you get mine with the Alwoodly ref


----------



## Birchy (May 23, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you get mine with the Alwoodly ref 

Click to expand...

Yes mate 

I get some from people with references from meets that were about 2 years ago :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Birchy said:



			Yes mate 

I get some from people with references from meets that were about 2 years ago :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

A very good start for people sending money in, should also have a few more in the next week or so, as peoples wages come in.

More news to follow in the next week or two for optional courses on top of the Trump and Carnoustie deals, for people who want to make a few more days out of it.

It's a long way up there so worth making the most of it.

Personally, i'd hold off booking any accom or flights/travel until you see whats on offer, but each to their own.

Could it top last years trip.........?


----------



## Paperboy (May 24, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Birchy, just sent my deposit over. Sent more then what you asked as got a little spare at the moment


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*

Just sent my Â£125 over Birchy, Aberdeen l/birdie is the ref.:thup:


----------



## Farneyman (May 26, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Just checking my deposit arrived OK. Sent 15th May. Ref BIRCHY TRUMPING TRIP


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

If I'm excited about it now - what the hell will I be like next year 

Will be a good birthday weekend


----------



## PNWokingham (May 26, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Pete - I may try and gate crash as a late entry later in the year if i am back golfing and there are spaces left


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Farneyman said:



			Just checking my deposit arrived OK. Sent 15th May. Ref BIRCHY TRUMPING TRIP 

Click to expand...

Got it mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



PNWokingham said:



			Pete - I may try and gate crash as a late entry later in the year if i am back golfing and there are spaces left 

Click to expand...

Hope you can make it, Paul.:thup:

Seeing your swing on a links course could be fun.......


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*

P.S.

I'm sure Scott will confirm, but if anyone wants to set up a "payment plan" 10 month standing order of say Â£35, Â£40 or more a month for 10 months, we can also accept that as a "paid in" deposit. Just in case someone is short now, and would prefer to pay a small amount each month rather than big payments in one go.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 26, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			Hope you can make it, Paul.:thup:

Seeing your swing on a links course could be fun.......

Click to expand...

We've seen his drinking skills couldn't stand the test, no chance his golf will:whoo:


----------



## 2blue (May 26, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*

Â£125 winging its way ower the hill :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Stuart_C said:



			We've seen his drinking skills couldn't stand the test, no chance his golf will:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Imagine him on scotch? 

Does Betty Ford have an Aberdeen branch?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 26, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			Imagine him on scotch? 

Does Betty Ford have an Aberdeen branch?
		
Click to expand...

I reckon he's still hungover from H4H last year


----------



## stevek1969 (May 27, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Going to have to pass on this now lads, silver wedding trip and golf trip to Majorca now booked all around that time so cant do everything i'm afarid.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 27, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			Hope you can make it, Paul.:thup:

Seeing your swing on a links course could be fun.......

Click to expand...

It is all about controlled aggression!! And, of course, a lot of balls


----------



## PNWokingham (May 27, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Stuart_C said:



			I reckon he's still hungover from H4H last year

Click to expand...

I blame the kebab Stu - or failing that the food at the club - or too much excitement from either the glowing victory over the North or their superb company


----------



## 2blue (May 27, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

From your Avatar, looks like you're enjoying the new job, Paul....  but you'll have to swop that turban for a red one...  blue is not a popular colour with these lads.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 27, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



PNWokingham said:



			Pete - I may try and gate crash as a late entry later in the year if i am back golfing and there are spaces left 

Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Just in case someone is short now,
		
Click to expand...

Slasher has always been short.

Oops sorry, you mean financially?   :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 27, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Off down the smoke for a few days, so will only be able to look in periodically. Anything needed PM Birchy or Lincs quaker.

We have more than 20 paid with deposits already, which is fantastic with still a year to go. We'll have more options in the coming weeks with regards to potential extra days/rounds at Murcar and Cruden bay, but still got to tie up loose ends.

For now Trump is in for the Saturday/Sunday and Carnoustie will officially confirm in August.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



*Off down the smoke for a few days, so will only be able to look in periodically.* Anything needed PM Birchy or Lincs quaker.

We have more than 20 paid with deposits already, which is fantastic with still a year to go. We'll have more options in the coming weeks with regards to potential extra days/rounds at Murcar and Cruden bay, but still got to tie up loose ends.

For now Trump is in for the Saturday/Sunday and Carnoustie will officially confirm in August.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget your filo-fax :rofl:


----------



## bozza (May 28, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*



Liverbirdie said:



			P.S.

I'm sure Scott will confirm, but if anyone wants to set up a "payment plan" 10 month standing order of say Â£35, Â£40 or more a month for 10 months, we can also accept that as a "paid in" deposit. Just in case someone is short now, and would prefer to pay a small amount each month rather than big payments in one go.
		
Click to expand...

This would be perfect for me, if someone could send me the details i will set up a standing order.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2015)

A review by one of our esteemed forummers is over on the review section.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?77132-Trump-International&p=1308534#post1308534

Can't wait, already.:cheers:


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			A review by one of our esteemed forummers is over on the review section.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?77132-Trump-International&p=1308534#post1308534

Can't wait, already.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

 Sounds ok doesn't it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi chaps, are you ready to take a trump only booking yet?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hi chaps, are you ready to take a trump only booking yet?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Karen.

The Â£125 deposit will mainly be used to pay Carnoustie in August when they will definitely confirm we are ok for the day(s) we want.

We will probably pay Trumps deposit around October/November. 

You can send the deposit now, or wait till then, its up to you, but now makes it a little bit "cleaner" for Birchy, if that's no problem for you.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2015)

richart said:



			Sounds ok doesn't it.

Click to expand...

Rather, and pictures to follow.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 2, 2015)

Well I'm not sure if I can afford this, not sure if I can spare 2 potential days holiday and also I usually go with my mates at that time of year on a golf break, so I may well have to bin that if I go on this.

But having said that Trump is one of my bucket list courses, and you only live once, so I am severely tempted by this.  As long as I can bring along The Guardian and some yoghurt to knit.


----------



## Robobum (Jun 2, 2015)

Can I get details for this pls gents?

Drobes@hotmail.co.uk

Looks v interesting


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well I'm not sure if I can afford this, not sure if I can spare 2 potential days holiday and also I usually go with my mates at that time of year on a golf break, so I may well have to bin that if I go on this.

But having said that Trump is one of my bucket list courses, and you only live once, so I am severely tempted by this.  As long as I can bring along The Guardian and some yoghurt to knit.

Click to expand...

You'll have to pay a lot more money to play them any other time........ You can just play trumps if you like (twice), Carnoustie and the others are optional.

Socialists are more than welcome, although the southerners may throw you out of their team........



Robobum said:



			Can I get details for this pls gents?

Drobes@hotmail.co.uk

Looks v interesting
		
Click to expand...

Will be on its way.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 2, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Liverbirchy tours at it again :thup:

Very interested.
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			No sceptics allowed, sorry.
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Socialists are more than welcome, although the southerners may throw you out of their team........


.
		
Click to expand...


Is there some Mancism going on here


----------



## chellie (Jun 2, 2015)

Just waiting to hear back that I've got the correct bank details before I send over the Â£250


----------



## Robobum (Jun 2, 2015)

Bloody hell yes!!

I am still living in the dark ages so can I send a cheque? Or PayPal?


----------



## chellie (Jun 2, 2015)

Â£250 sent over Scott.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 2, 2015)

chellie said:



			Â£250 sent over Scott.
		
Click to expand...

Got it :thup:


----------



## chellie (Jun 2, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Got it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good Didn't want it diverted to Nigeria


----------



## Odvan (Jun 2, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Bloody hell yes!!

I am still living in the dark ages so can I send a cheque? Or PayPal?
		
Click to expand...

A Cheque!!! I don't even know where my cheque book is now, although come to think of it, I'm sure I left it in the 1990's.


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2015)

I still have cheques but fortunately my wife can do bank transfers.


Â£125 just sent over Scott.:thup: Oh and for some reason your inbox is full.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2015)

Odvan said:



			A Cheque!!! I don't even know where my cheque book is now, although come to think of it, *I'm sure I left it in the 1990's*.
		
Click to expand...

With your dress sense by the looks of it....


----------



## Birchy (Jun 2, 2015)

richart said:



			I still have cheques but fortunately my wife can do bank transfers.


Â£125 just sent over Scott.:thup: Oh and for some reason your inbox is full.

Click to expand...

Cheers mate!

Inbox cleared now :thup:


----------



## chellie (Jun 2, 2015)

How many are paid up now Scott? Going to be a long wait until next year lol


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 2, 2015)

How much is it?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 2, 2015)

Odvan said:



			A Cheque!!! I don't even know where my cheque book is now, although come to think of it, I'm sure I left it in the 1990's.
		
Click to expand...

Is that also where you left your hair?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 2, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			How much is it?
		
Click to expand...

cant publish prices. Send us a pm with your email address and we will email you.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 2, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			With your dress sense by the looks of it....

Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Is that also where you left your hair?
		
Click to expand...

Ribbed by two of the biggest throwbacks on here. I'm ashamed.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2015)

chellie said:



			How many are paid up now Scott? Going to be a long wait until next year lol
		
Click to expand...

Don't be so bloody nosy.........

20 plus and counting, if all that have promised payment come through we should have 30+ and still with 10 months to go.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Ribbed by two of the biggest throwbacks on here. I'm ashamed.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not having that, I don't wear jarg gear and call it "Terrace Fashion"


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm not having that, I don't wear large gear, I wear XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXlarge gear
		
Click to expand...

Fixed.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2015)

Southern team looking ok on numbers for a start.

NW, doing well as ever, although some right rubbish in it.

NE/Yorks - need to pull their finger out.

Scotland/Ireland - could do better, but Val may need to paint his face blue and issue a war cry.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fixed.

Click to expand...

Haha.......knob!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha.......knob!
		
Click to expand...

Scouser behaviour (i.e. Rimmer).

Actually, he's like...........


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scouser behaviour (i.e. Rimmer).

Actually, he's like...........






Click to expand...



That is a bad insult, i didnt think you'd stoop that low


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			That is a bad insult, i didnt think you'd stoop that low 

Click to expand...

You sound like a scouser, you type words like scouser.........


----------



## Crow (Jun 3, 2015)

I've been trying to avoid this thread as (a) it's so tempting and (b) my play has been so crepe of late, but my steely resolve has failed. pm sent requesting details.

Located in the Midlands but happy to swing for anybody to balance the numbers.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 3, 2015)

Crow said:



			I've been trying to avoid this thread as (a) it's so tempting and (b) my play has been so crepe of late, but my steely resolve has failed. pm sent requesting details.

Located in the Midlands but happy to swing for anybody to balance the numbers.
		
Click to expand...

Nick,

Send your e mail address to Trump2016@hotmail.com and I will reply with all the details.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 3, 2015)

Aaagh major dilemma!

My mate has an annual birthday trip in March, next year he is going to Royal County Down and Portrush plus 1 other.

So do I go to Scotland or Ireland?!?!

Played RCD, not played Portrush. Played Carnoustie & Cruden Bay, not played Trump.

Decisions decisions......


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Aaagh major dilemma!

My mate has an annual birthday trip in March, next year he is going to Royal County Down and Portrush plus 1 other.

So do I go to Scotland or Ireland?!?!

Played RCD, not played Portrush. Played Carnoustie & Cruden Bay, not played Trump.

Decisions decisions......
		
Click to expand...

 Have you played Royal Aberdeen Gordon ? Wondered if we could sneak that into the Southern boys trip.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Have you played Royal Aberdeen Gordon ? Wondered if we could sneak that into the Southern boys trip.
		
Click to expand...

No I haven't, it's been on my hit list for quite a while. Little John (that played with us at the Berkshire) rates it as the best front 9 he has played  :thup:


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2015)

drive4show said:



			No I haven't, it's been on my hit list for quite a while. Little John (that played with us at the Berkshire) rates it as the best front 9 he has played  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

oo: Tempting.


----------



## TheAlbatross (Jun 3, 2015)

Very interested in this trip next year, could i have some details please - sdando1980@gmail.com 

Not sure if Wales are in the teams but if so i will represent the principality. 

Thanks.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Aaagh major dilemma!

My mate has an annual birthday trip in March, next year he is going to Royal County Down and Portrush plus 1 other.

So do I go to Scotland or Ireland?!?!

Played RCD, not played Portrush. Played Carnoustie & Cruden Bay, not played Trump.

Decisions decisions......
		
Click to expand...

I doubt you'll get a great deal off the Irish courses, as Birchy tried for us for this year.

You wont play Trump (twice) for these prices.......and you get to play with/against 40+ forummers in a team event.........



richart said:



			Have you played Royal Aberdeen Gordon ? Wondered if we could sneak that into the Southern boys trip.
		
Click to expand...

We tried royal Aberdeen but they didnt want a massive group of our size, and wouldnt offer any discount.

However, if you want to play it as a small group and pay full whack, no probs. Its now Â£156, based on this years fees.



drive4show said:



			No I haven't, it's been on my hit list for quite a while. Little John (that played with us at the Berkshire) rates it as the best front 9 he has played  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It is a great front 9, very Similar to Hillside's back 9.



TheAlbatross said:



			Very interested in this trip next year, could i have some details please - sdando1980@gmail.com 

Not sure if Wales are in the teams but if so i will represent the principality. 

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

E-mail sent, Steve.

Gaelic team might be for you.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			You'll have to pay a lot more money to play them any other time........ You can just play trumps if you like (twice), Carnoustie and the others are optional.

Socialists are more than welcome, *although the southerners may throw you out of their team..*......

Will be on its way.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, by all means call me a yoghurt knitting communist.  But don't you dare call me a southerner.  

I was brought up near Mansfield and now live in Nottingham, definitely not in the south (unless I suppose you live in Scotland, but we'll ignore those for the time being).  Southerner, I ask you, do I sound like a soft lad that drinks shandy?


----------



## Robobum (Jun 3, 2015)

I am up for this but can't bank transfer due to lack of intelligence. Can I send cheque or do PayPal?


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2015)

Robobum said:



			I am up for this but can't bank transfer due to lack of intelligence. Can I send cheque or do PayPal?
		
Click to expand...

Has Glyn not sent you the details yet? Slacking that lad 

PM on its way mate :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hey, by all means call me a yoghurt knitting communist.  But don't you dare call me a southerner.  

I was brought up near Mansfield and now live in Nottingham, definitely not in the south (unless I suppose you live in Scotland, but we'll ignore those for the time being).  Southerner, I ask you, do I sound like a soft lad that drinks shandy?
		
Click to expand...

I most humbly apologise, calling someone a southerner without knowing is downright bad form.

Mansfield,eh - if we get enough from Liverpool and Beirut, you can join our team.

For those prevaricating, a forummer has posted a review of Murcar links and some cracking photos, here:-

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...r-Golf-Links-(Aberdeen)&p=1309288#post1309288

This place may be for the Friday round........:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Has Glyn not sent you the details yet? Slacking that lad 

PM on its way mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've received no contact or details either since stating my interest, if I'm not wanted you only have to say


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks like I will be flying up early Friday, and flying back late Tuesday. Want to play as much as possible with the forum lads and lasses. Am I right in thinking we are still looking for somewhere to play on the Friday afternoon, but that most will be leaving after golf at Carnoustie on Monday ? If so I will look into perhaps playing Aberdeen on the Tuesday.

If there is still a decent crowd around for Tuesday golf, will look to play with them as long as it is local to Aberdeen so we can catch our flight.

We can get some really cheap BA flights at the moment, though they are likely to go up significantly nearer the time. Will look to book up with Wookie/Topoftheflop and any one in the area that wants to do the same flights.

Don't want to tread on any of the organizers toes, so please tell me if I have got anything wrong.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Jun 3, 2015)

Has this not already happened? If not when are the dates? How much etc?


----------



## Robobum (Jun 3, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Has Glyn not sent you the details yet? Slacking that lad 

PM on its way mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Deposit sent Birchy. Cheers mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've received no contact or details either since stating my interest, if I'm not wanted you only have to say 

Click to expand...

Gis your email addy.and we'll gladly send to you, or PM it, or send to the below e-mail addy.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2015)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Has this not already happened? If not when are the dates? How much etc?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, its next year 



Liverbirdie said:



			Gis your email addy.and we'll gladly send to you, or PM it, or send to the below e-mail addy.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Looks like I will be flying up early Friday, and flying back late Tuesday. Want to play as much as possible with the forum lads and lasses. Am I right in thinking we are still looking for somewhere to play on the Friday afternoon, but that most will be leaving after golf at Carnoustie on Monday ? If so I will look into perhaps playing Aberdeen on the Tuesday.

If there is still a decent crowd around for Tuesday golf, will look to play with them as long as it is local to Aberdeen so we can catch our flight.

We can get some really cheap BA flights at the moment, though they are likely to go up significantly nearer the time. Will look to book up with Wookie/Topoftheflop and any one in the area that wants to do the same flights.

Don't want to tread on any of the organizers toes, so please tell me if I have got anything wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rich,

Confirmed/loose ideas, as follows:-

Thursday afternoon - Cruden bay (big saving) and for the main course and the 9 hole course included - Cant confirm for a few months.

Friday - still negotiating with Murcar.

Saturday - Trump int'l - confirmed

Sunday - Trump int'l - confirmed

Bank hol Monday - Carnoustie championship (9 ish onwards), *****Carnoustie free 2nd round on buudon or burnside course ******

****** This can be played on the Monday afternoon around 3.30 (no later than 3.52), or on the Tuesday morning. ********

Carnoustie to confirm in August.

Most courses dont open their diaries until around october/November, but Trump have confirmed, Carnoustie will hopefully in August, others as they open their diaries, but they are obviously aware of our major interest.


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Rich,

Confirmed/loose ideas, as follows:-

Thursday afternoon - Cruden bay (big saving) and for the main course and the 9 hole course included - Cant confirm for a few months.

Friday - still negotiating with Murcar.

Saturday - Trump int'l - confirmed

Sunday - Trump int'l - confirmed

Bank hol Monday - Carnoustie championship (9 ish onwards), *****Carnoustie free 2nd round on buudon or burnside course ******

****** This can be played on the Monday afternoon around 3.30 (no later than 3.52), or on the Tuesday morning. ********

Carnoustie to confirm in August.

Most courses dont open their diaries until around october/November, but Trump have confirmed, Carnoustie will hopefully in August, others as they open their diaries, but they are obviously aware of our major interest.
		
Click to expand...

 Peter thanks for that, very helpful. Looks like I will need to come up Thursday morning.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Peter thanks for that, very helpful. Looks like I will need to come up Thursday morning.

Click to expand...

Good lad, Cruden looks great, and after seeing Murcar's pictures, that looks awesome.

I think its a holiday were if your up that way, you may as well get as many of the top tracks in as poss. Shame we couldn't talk Royal Aberdeen round, but I've played there anyway.


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good lad, Cruden looks great, and after seeing Murcar's pictures, that looks awesome.

I think its a holiday were if your up that way, you may as well get as many of the top tracks in as poss. Shame we couldn't talk Royal Aberdeen round, but I've played there anyway.

Click to expand...

  Totally agree, and more than happy to go with the organisers choices. I will have to start planning my training regime to get through six rounds of golf, once I have finished my Peroni.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Totally agree, and more than happy to go with the organisers choices. I will have to start planning my training regime to get through six rounds of golf, once I have finished my Peroni.

Click to expand...

Ask Nashy, he can give you a few tips


----------



## IanG (Jun 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Rich,

Confirmed/loose ideas, as follows:-

Thursday afternoon - Cruden bay (big saving) and for the main course and the 9 hole course included - Cant confirm for a few months.

Friday - still negotiating with Murcar.

Saturday - Trump int'l - confirmed

Sunday - Trump int'l - confirmed

Bank hol Monday - Carnoustie championship (9 ish onwards), *****Carnoustie free 2nd round on buudon or burnside course ******

****** This can be played on the Monday afternoon around 3.30 (no later than 3.52), or on the Tuesday morning. ********

Carnoustie to confirm in August.

Most courses dont open their diaries until around october/November, but Trump have confirmed, Carnoustie will hopefully in August, others as they open their diaries, but they are obviously aware of our major interest.
		
Click to expand...

Shaping up great :whoo:. Only problem is it is 11 months away - on second thoughts that will give time for the wind to die down.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Totally agree, and more than happy to go with the organisers choices. I will have to start planning my training regime to get through six rounds of golf, once I have finished my Peroni.

Click to expand...

Each to their own, if people fancy going somewhere else/its a bit rich/if they want a day off/ not do the whole trip, no problem.

The more the merrier though, and if we get 20-30 on the Thursday and Friday venues, we should also get great deals.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2015)

IanG said:



			Shaping up great :whoo:. Only problem is it is 11 months away - on second thoughts that will give time for the wind to die down.
		
Click to expand...

Shush, I've told the southerners that its 30 degrees every day, and no wind in April/May.

Whereas, we all know its 30mph winds and no sun.....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 4, 2015)

Carnoustie is renowned as one of the Open rota's more difficult courses and has reduced Garcia to tears.  And I'm a happy hacker who will no doubt play off the wrong tees too far back just to save face.  So what can possibly go wrong?

I'm in, deposit winging it's way through the information super highway to Birchy's bank account as we speak.  And I'm off to find out the course record, just in case.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 4, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Carnoustie is renowned as one of the Open rota's more difficult courses and has reduced Garcia to tears.  And I'm a happy hacker who will no doubt play off the wrong tees too far back just to save face.  So what can possibly go wrong?

I'm in, deposit winging it's way through the information super highway to Birchy's bank account as we speak.  And I'm off to find out the course record, just in case.
		
Click to expand...

Nice to have you onboard :thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 4, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice to have you onboard :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'd wait till you've seen me play golf if I were you before you make such a rash statement .


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 4, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Carnoustie is renowned as one of the Open rota's more difficult courses and has reduced Garcia to tears.  And I'm a happy hacker who will no doubt play off the wrong tees too far back just to save face.  So what can possibly go wrong?

I'm in, deposit winging it's way through the information super highway to Birchy's bank account as we speak.  And I'm off to find out the course record, just in case.
		
Click to expand...

Its quite flat, Carnoustie (thank god), but when the barry burn kicks in, and the wind gets up - its not called carnasty for nothing.

The last 4 holes are one of the hardest finishes in golf - its great fun though.

Don't forget to pack your wool....


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its quite flat, Carnoustie (thank god), but when the barry burn kicks in, and the wind gets up - its not called carnasty for nothing.

The last 4 holes are one of the hardest finishes in golf - its great fun though.

Don't forget to pack your wool....

Click to expand...

 I guarantee it will be a better day to play, than when I played there. The locals were laughing at us for going out, and we were the only golfers on the course. Wasn't going to waste my green fee even if it killed me.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 4, 2015)

richart said:



			I guarantee it will be a better day to play, than when I played there. The locals were laughing at us for going out, and we were the only golfers on the course. Wasn't going to waste my green fee even if it killed me.

Click to expand...

Your defo from the north Rich, Damn right you want full value for money


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Your defo from the north Rich, Damn right you want full value for money 

Click to expand...

 Brought up in Yorkshire.


----------



## TheAlbatross (Jun 4, 2015)

Just paid my Â£125 deposit to the account details included on the PM i received from Peter. Very excited about this trip - April 2016 can't come quick enough!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 4, 2015)

Carnasty is brilliant fun, I've played it in every weather type. Remember hitting driver, 3 wood, 5 iron into the 17th then 3 wood, lob wedge into 18th on one occasion


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 4, 2015)

TheAlbatross said:



			Just paid my Â£125 deposit to the account details included on the PM i received from Peter. Very excited about this trip - April 2016 can't come quick enough!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome on board, Steve.

We have our first Welshman - he'll have to see if he's picked for the gaels or the NW, anyone want to fight over him.....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 4, 2015)

TheAlbatross said:



			Just paid my Â£125 deposit to the account details included on the PM i received from Peter. Very excited about this trip - April 2016 can't come quick enough!
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff, Where are you travelling from?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 4, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Carnasty is brilliant fun, I've played it in every weather type. Remember hitting driver, 3 wood, 5 iron into the 17th then 3 wood, lob wedge into 18th on one occasion  

Click to expand...

yes, last time i was there, i hit driver and wedge on 16, drive and a chip on 17, then Driver, 2 iron, 5 iron. off the back tee's though.


----------



## rickg (Jun 4, 2015)

richart said:



*Dragged* up in Yorkshire.

Click to expand...

Fixed...:whoo:


----------



## Robobum (Jun 4, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Has Glyn not sent you the details yet? Slacking that lad 

PM on its way mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can you confirm that you got my deposit Birchy mate? Cheers


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2015)

rickg said:



			Fixed...:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 Nope, never fancied dresses Rachel.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 4, 2015)

Murcar - negotiations complete. 

Further emails to follow for those that have paid, so far.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm still up for this, just gotta get a couple of things sorted before I pay deposit.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 4, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Can you confirm that you got my deposit Birchy mate? Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Same here for me, it went out of my account the very second I clicked confirm this morning.  So assuming banks are still the shysters they have always been, it will probably hit Birchy's account a week on Wednesday.  Whilst in the mean time the banks accumulate interest on it.  Rob dogs.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 4, 2015)

Just had a thought which may be silly, but I'll mention it anyway.  

As we know Rick Shiels and Pete Finch have just started collaborating with GM on their you tube channels.  And Rick and Pete do lots of course vlogs. And they are very good. And Rick stated that he loved Trump and Carnoustie in the latest Monday night golf show.  So is it worth GM possibly approaching them to see if they will do a course log whilst we are all there?  Kind of cross brand fertilisation or what ever Perfect Curve would call it.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just had a thought which may be silly, but I'll mention it anyway.  

As we know Rick Shiels and Pete Finch have just started collaborating with GM on their you tube channels.  And Rick and Pete do lots of course vlogs. And they are very good. And Rick stated that he loved Trump and Carnoustie in the latest Monday night golf show.  So is it worth GM possibly approaching them to see if they will do a course log whilst we are all there?  Kind of cross brand fertilisation or what ever Perfect Curve would call it.
		
Click to expand...

As long as they go out at the back of the field! I've heard them and guests say it takes ages with the filming.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 4, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just had a thought which may be silly, but I'll mention it anyway.  

As we know Rick Shiels and Pete Finch have just started collaborating with GM on their you tube channels.  And Rick and Pete do lots of course vlogs. And they are very good. And Rick stated that he loved Trump and Carnoustie in the latest Monday night golf show.  So is it worth GM possibly approaching them to see if they will do a course log whilst we are all there?  Kind of cross brand fertilisation or what ever Perfect Curve would call it.
		
Click to expand...

They have already done Carnoustie and Trump would not let them film,but they were allowed photos.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 4, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Murcar - negotiations complete. 

Further emails to follow for those that have paid, so far.
		
Click to expand...

Like the sound of this mate :whoo: :thup:
Cruden still a possibility ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 4, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Like the sound of this mate :whoo: :thup:
Cruden still a possibility ?
		
Click to expand...

its soon going to be a week long road trip. 

Peter is planning on ticking off the entire north east golf courses in one week.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 4, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Can you confirm that you got my deposit Birchy mate? Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Got it pal :thup:


----------



## Swinger (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi guys

Been reading up and a little late to the party but I am interested and would like the details if possible. My email is spctilley@Hotmail.com.

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 4, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just had a thought which may be silly, but I'll mention it anyway.  

As we know Rick Shiels and Pete Finch have just started collaborating with GM on their you tube channels.  And Rick and Pete do lots of course vlogs. And they are very good. And Rick stated that he loved Trump and Carnoustie in the latest Monday night golf show.  So is it worth GM possibly approaching them to see if they will do a course log whilst we are all there?  Kind of cross brand fertilisation or what ever Perfect Curve would call it.
		
Click to expand...

Go for it, if you want.

There in the last group with Scouser though, if they do. That'll put them off golf for life.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 4, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Like the sound of this mate :whoo: :thup:
Cruden still a possibility ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, and we get the 9 hole course thrown in for free. We'll get an e-mail together to people in the next week or so, for the ones who have paid.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 4, 2015)

Swinger said:



			Hi guys

Been reading up and a little late to the party but I am interested and would like the details if possible. My email is spctilley@Hotmail.com.

Many thanks

Steve
		
Click to expand...

Hi Steve,

I see Lincoln quaker, our e-mail guy, still hasnt got anything to you.

I'll have to crack the whip.  

Email sent.:thup:

For people who have paid/pay deposits can you advise which team(s) you are eligible for. Birth, upbringing, current residence could see people lining up for you in the transfer window.....


----------



## CliveW (Jun 4, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			They have already done Carnoustie and Trump would not let them film,but they were allowed photos.
		
Click to expand...

Trump won't allow SkyCaddy to map the course either. There is only a Member Mapped Course available.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 4, 2015)

CliveW said:



			Trump won't allow SkyCaddy to map the course either. There is only a Member Mapped Course available.
		
Click to expand...

Sky caddie have mapped it but you need to pay a daily rate to load it.


----------



## bozza (Jun 5, 2015)

CliveW said:



			Trump won't allow SkyCaddy to map the course either. There is only a Member Mapped Course available.
		
Click to expand...

Hope they mapped every inch of it and the beach as no doubt I'll visit it over some point over the 2 rounds!


----------



## Robobum (Jun 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			For people who have paid/pay deposits can you advise which team(s) you are eligible for. Birth, upbringing, current residence could see people lining up for you in the transfer window.....
		
Click to expand...

Born Deep South west

Ventured as far as Wiltshire to live

Passport and all inoculations will be sorted by next year


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 5, 2015)

CliveW said:



			Trump won't allow SkyCaddy to map the course either. There is only a Member Mapped Course available.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't Fish going?  If so then surely he can sneak his skycaddy measuring gear in with him and do it on the quite on the 1st day.  May be have it as an 'under the counter' course. Then the next day those of us with skycaddies will be sorted.


----------



## wookie (Jun 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			For people who have paid/pay deposits can you advise which team(s) you are eligible for. Birth, upbringing, current residence could see people lining up for you in the transfer window.....
		
Click to expand...

Born Shrewsbury; moved to southwards to Fleet at 2. Paternal grandmother from a long line of fishing families not a million miles from our destination at Banff.


----------



## bernix (Jun 5, 2015)

if places are still available, count me in


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2015)

Born Germany (British part)
Brought up Driffield (British part )
Moved Sarf to the town of the 1988 Simod Cup winners in late 60's.

Lived in Jersey for three years so could represent an island team.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2015)

bernix said:



			if places are still available, count me in
		
Click to expand...

Yes sir, Bernard.

Get your Â£125 to birchy to secure a place.

We have our first Austrian, people.:thup:

A Bournemouth ex-girlfriend,eh? I believe the're very naughty......

Tick him as a southerner, Birchy.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm sure others may have more experience than me, but really struggled once to get accommodation in Aberdeen when I was working there for a couple of days a few years ago.  Ended up paying a kings ransom as it was a bit last minute. So as I am very excited about playing Trump and I am a bit sad in that I like to get things sorted ASAP, I've booked somewhere for me already near the city centre where the prices are not too bad.  Sad but true.

Also may have missed it but was there a suggested place to stay before the Carnoustie round?  As in in Carnoustie itself, or possibly Dundee for some nice cake or Arbroath for a nice smokie?


----------



## IanG (Jun 5, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Arbroath for a nice smokie?
		
Click to expand...


Fresh Arbroath Smokies.... Mmm, food of the Gods - don't miss out if you've never had one ( or two or three ) .


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm sure others may have more experience than me, but really struggled once to get accommodation in Aberdeen when I was working there for a couple of days a few years ago.  Ended up paying a kings ransom as it was a bit last minute. So as I am very excited about playing Trump and I am a bit sad in that I like to get things sorted ASAP, I've booked somewhere for me already near the city centre where the prices are not too bad.  Sad but true.

Also may have missed it but was there a suggested place to stay before the Carnoustie round?  As in in Carnoustie itself, or possibly Dundee for some nice cake or Arbroath for a nice smokie?
		
Click to expand...

 We will be driving from and back to Aberdeen, as flying home late Monday night. think it is about one hour 20 drive.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm sure others may have more experience than me, but really struggled once to get accommodation in Aberdeen when I was working there for a couple of days a few years ago.  Ended up paying a kings ransom as it was a bit last minute. So as I am very excited about playing Trump and I am a bit sad in that I like to get things sorted ASAP, I've booked somewhere for me already near the city centre where the prices are not too bad.  Sad but true.

Also may have missed it but was there a suggested place to stay before the Carnoustie round?  As in in Carnoustie itself, or possibly Dundee for some nice cake or Arbroath for a nice smokie?
		
Click to expand...

Travel and hotels are down to the individual overall, so don't blame you.

Now we have all the courses prices sorted (but still subject to date confirmation), we will have a look into accom to see if we can get a deal in the coming month or so, but anyone who wants to sort their own, no problem.

For Carnoustie, there are a few hotels, but I may look into a place called Broughty ferry, which is a small seaside place that is in between Dundee and Carnoustie. Its not a bad little place.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			For Carnoustie, there are a few hotels, but I may look into a place called Broughty ferry, which is a small seaside place that is in between Dundee and Carnoustie. Its not a bad little place.
		
Click to expand...

Ha! Try as it might to separate itself from the sprawl of the city and appear above its station, the Ferry will always be a suburb of Dundee.  It's only a 5-10 minute taxi ride from the city centre.

Seriously, it's a good place to stay, good number of decent pubs and various nice food options. You can't really go wrong there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Ha! Try as it might to separate itself from the sprawl of the city and appear above its station, the Ferry will always be a suburb of Dundee.  It's only a 5-10 minute taxi ride from the city centre.

Seriously, it's a good place to stay, good number of decent pubs and various nice food options. You can't really go wrong there.
		
Click to expand...

I read that it was snaffled by Dundee, many years ago.

Yes its nice, I stayed there 1 night the other year and is ok.

I bet it votes tory though.......


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I bet it votes tory though.......
		
Click to expand...

It's all relative, even though it's the posh bit it's thoroughly SNP. Aaaand let's move swiftly on as we could do without yet another politics thread.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			It's all relative, even though it's the posh bit it's thoroughly SNP. Aaaand let's move swiftly on as we could do without yet another politics thread. 

Click to expand...

Wise move, doon from toon may have lived there....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 5, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Ha! Try as it might to separate itself from the sprawl of the city and appear above its station, the Ferry will always be a suburb of Dundee.  It's only a 5-10 minute taxi ride from the city centre.

Seriously, it's a good place to stay, good number of decent pubs and various nice food options. You can't really go wrong there.
		
Click to expand...

Sweet, you've sold it to me.  Just booked a hotel room there for a decent rate, can always cancel if the majority are staying in another location.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Ha! Try as it might to separate itself from the sprawl of the city and appear above its station, the Ferry will always be a suburb of Dundee.  It's only a 5-10 minute taxi ride from the city centre.

Seriously, it's a good place to stay, good number of decent pubs and various nice food options. You can't really go wrong there.
		
Click to expand...

Plus + to that Ive a mate that lives there, when ever we stay, you can be sure of not getting home till 4am after "popping out for a couple"


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 5, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm sure others may have more experience than me, but really struggled once to get accommodation in Aberdeen when I was working there for a couple of days a few years ago.  Ended up paying a kings ransom as it was a bit last minute. So as I am very excited about playing Trump and I am a bit sad in that I like to get things sorted ASAP, I've booked somewhere for me already near the city centre where the prices are not too bad.  Sad but true.

Also may have missed it but was there a suggested place to stay before the Carnoustie round?  As in in Carnoustie itself, or possibly Dundee for some nice cake or Arbroath for a nice smokie?
		
Click to expand...

I spent about 18 months working in aberdeen and was in hotels for the first couple of months  so I can echo this. Hotel accommodation can be a nightmare to sort in Aberdeen and pricey. Still plenty off time, though, and it sounds like our tour operators are on the case but nobody should leave this to the last minute.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 5, 2015)

Accommodation is ok at the weekends its during the week its Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£, my Daughter stays there and has a lovely sofa bed so that will do for me


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 5, 2015)

Link below showing new clubhouse at Trump

https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/fp/news/600831/undefined-headline-1094/


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nothing wrong with Dundee:thup: At that time of year you will get deals at the Carnoustie Hotel , if your staying in the Ferry there is The Fort and Hotel Broughty Ferry plus 2 Travelodges on the main road to Carnoustie which are 5 mins from the Ferry, which loads of eating places for all tastes any more info just ask.


----------



## Fish (Jun 5, 2015)

If people are flying, how are you getting from the Aberdeen area after Cruden/Murcar/Trump to Carnoustie/Dundee area? 

Are you flying into Aberdeen and them flying out of Edinburgh or returning back to Aberdeen?

Are people travelling down to Carnoustie/Dundee area after the round at Trump on Sunday?

Just looking at hotels etc and don't want to be isolated away from our main group!

So far looking at flights is a little confusing, especially when it comes to taking clubs and also a suitcase/holdall for what will be 5 nights if I go for the full innings, how are people finding the prices, cheap, expensive?


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2015)

Flying to and staying in Aberdeen. Hire car and will drive to and from Carnoustie. Hopefully get a later tee time at Carnoustie, back in time for evening flight.:thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			If people are flying, how are you getting from the Aberdeen area after Cruden/Murcar/Trump to Carnoustie/Dundee area? 

Are you flying into Aberdeen and them flying out of Edinburgh or returning back to Aberdeen?

Are people travelling down to Carnoustie/Dundee area after the round at Trump on Sunday?

Just looking at hotels etc and don't want to be isolated away from our main group!

So far looking at flights is a little confusing, especially when it comes to taking clubs and also a suitcase/holdall for what will be 5 nights if I go for the full innings, how are people finding the prices, cheap, expensive?
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember you are a midlander, in which case Flybe fly from Brum to Aberdeen. The flights for next year are not out yet, but I get the newlesttters and as soon as they are announced I'll see what the cost is as you get the cheapest fairs on low cost as soon as they are announced.  They seem to charge 30 notes each way to take golf clubs plus there's the hire car if you do that, 5 days you are probably looking at 90 to 100 notes.  You can also take Eastern Airlines from East Mids to Aberdeen but they are a bit more expensive.  

To be honest I'm probably thinking of driving from Nottingham as I can't see it coming in under 200 notes for the flight, golf clubs plus hire car. And I have a company car so I won't get the hit on the wear and tear. Other alternative is to fly into Edinburgh and possibly hire some clubs from the airport. But the courses will be hard enough for me without me using some unfamiliar clubs. 

I'm only there for the main rounds so staying in Aberdeen on the Friday and Saturday then at Broughty Ferry on the Sunday night, but I can change them if the consensus is to stay somewhere else.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2015)

richart said:



			Flying to and staying in Aberdeen. Hire car and will drive to and from Carnoustie. Hopefully get a later tee time at Carnoustie, back in time for evening flight.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just so you know, the loose plan at Carnoustie is for the Championship round to be at 9.00-10.30 (based on approx 48 spaces). People wanting to play their other round in the same day will be going out around 2.00-3.52. The others will be doing it the next day,or people can leave it if they want, if unsuitable. The second round is just a free optional extra, doesnt have to be taken up, as it doesnt affect anything price wise - although before anyone asks, you wont get the champ course cheaper if you dont play the 2nd round.


----------



## Fish (Jun 5, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I seem to remember you are a midlander, in which case Flybe fly from Brum to Aberdeen. The flights for next year are not out yet, but I get the newlesttters and as soon as they are announced I'll see what the cost is as you get the cheapest fairs on low cost as soon as they are announced.  They seem to charge 30 notes each way to take golf clubs plus there's the hire car if you do that, 5 days you are probably looking at 90 to 100 notes.  You can also take Eastern Airlines from East Mids to Aberdeen but they are a bit more expensive.  

To be honest I'm probably thinking of driving from Nottingham as I can't see it coming in under 200 notes for the flight, golf clubs plus hire car. And I have a company car so I won't get the hit on the wear and tear. Other alternative is to fly into Edinburgh and possibly hire some clubs from the airport. But the courses will be hard enough for me without me using some unfamiliar clubs. 

I'm only there for the main rounds so staying in Aberdeen on the Friday and Saturday then at Broughty Ferry on the Sunday night, but I can change them if the consensus is to stay somewhere else.
		
Click to expand...

I've looked at my fuel and with driving to Cruden Bay then working down to Murcar but staying in Aberdeen (Ibis 3 nights Â£160) and then driving down to Broughty Ferry (Fort Hotel 2 nights Â£100) its a total round trip of around 950 miles which I can do in my fuel sucking beast for around Â£170, so like you I think I'll drive, I know it will be a long haul on the way but once there its total freedom and I can take what I want in the car to cover the 5-days comfortably.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've looked at my fuel and with driving to Cruden Bay then working down to Murcar but staying in Aberdeen (Ibis 3 nights Â£160) and then driving down to Broughty Ferry (Fort Hotel 2 nights Â£100) its a total round trip of around 950 miles which I can do in my fuel sucking beast for around Â£170, so like you I think I'll drive, I know it will be a long haul on the way but once there its total freedom and I can take what I want in the car to cover the 5-days comfortably.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a sensible decision. I'm booked into The Fort as well. In Aberdeen I've booked the Whitehall one at http://www.skene-house.co.uk/ for about the same price you have got at the Ibis.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've looked at my fuel and with driving to Cruden Bay then working down to Murcar but staying in Aberdeen (Ibis 3 nights Â£160) and then driving down to Broughty Ferry (Fort Hotel 2 nights Â£100) its a total round trip of around 950 miles which I can do in my fuel sucking beast for around Â£170, so like you I think I'll drive, I know it will be a long haul on the way but once there its total freedom and I can take what I want in the car to cover the 5-days comfortably.
		
Click to expand...

If you need advice on courses on the way up and back, gis a shout. Lanark is a beauty, and about halfway for you.

Nowadays, it is 2-3 lane motorway/dual carriageway all the way to Aberdeen, although on the outskirts of Dundee there is lots of roundabouts/cameras and maybe only 40MPH in sections, from memory.

Just be careful on some of the Aberdeen hotels as they dont have loads of parking, or some even charge for it.

As I say, we might hopefully get deals sorted, but dont bank on it. Maybe book something now, but if its cancellable, even better, in case you  decide to change and go with what we find.:thup:

If people want to post on here for car-share buddies, no probs. Its going to be a mega-trip for those that do all of it, and car-sharing can help a lot, as we found out last year.


----------



## Fish (Jun 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Southern team looking ok on numbers for a start.

NW, doing well as ever, although some right rubbish in it.

NE/Yorks - need to pull their finger out.

Scotland/Ireland - could do better, but Val may need to paint his face blue and issue a war cry.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where I fall, born in London but now reside in Coventry!

What is the estimated tee time for Cruden Bay on the Thursday so I can start to plan an initial journey time.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			If you need advice on courses on the way up and back, gis a shout. Lanark is a beauty, and about halfway for you.

Nowadays, it is 2-3 lane motorway/dual carriageway all the way to Aberdeen, although on the outskirts of Dundee there is lots of roundabouts/cameras and maybe only 40MPH in sections, from memory.

Just be careful on some of the Aberdeen hotels as they dont have loads of parking, or some even charge for it.

*As I say, we might hopefully get deals sorted, but dont bank on it. *Maybe book something now, but if its cancellable, even better, in case you  decide to change and go with what we find.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I think you've all done more than enough to get the deal you did on the courses, so don't add extra stress by trying to get accommodation deals unless you have the spare time. 5 minutes in t'internet and tripadvisor will be more than enough for anyone to get a decent place at a decent price to stay at.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 5, 2015)

The Fort is a good base, and a good pub plenty for all in the Ferry


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			Not sure where I fall, born in London but now reside in Coventry!

What is the estimated tee time for Cruden Bay on the Thursday so I can start to plan an initial journey time.
		
Click to expand...

To help them, we may have sporadic ones (in case some want earlier tee times), but I think most will be 3.00pm onwards, as most will travel up/fly in that day, so late on in the day will suit most.

################################################################################

BTW, I'll put this out there in case there is some interest in it, but it has been offered to me on the quiet from a forummer who shall remain nameless for now.

He can possibly get a very,very cheap (or free) option of a TA centre in/around Dundee. People would just need to bring a sleeping bag, roll up with them, but its an option. I know there are lots of ex-military on the forum, doubt the fly-boys would sink that low, though.

If people are interested in this, and enough of you (say 10 or more)do, list it out, and I'll see if he wants to go ahead with it. I prefer my creature comforts, but in case it's popular, I'll start a list.

1.......Anyone?
2.


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just so you know, the loose plan at Carnoustie is for the Championship round to be at 9.00-10.30 (based on approx 48 spaces). People wanting to play their other round in the same day will be going out around 2.00-3.52. The others will be doing it the next day,or people can leave it if they want, if unsuitable. The second round is just a free optional extra, doesnt have to be taken up, as it doesnt affect anything price wise - although before anyone asks, you wont get the champ course cheaper if you dont play the 2nd round.

Click to expand...

 Perfect. 18 holes in the morning, bit of lunch and then a leisurely drive back up to Aberdeen airport.

Will look to get a early morning flight on the Thursday, so an afternoon round at Cruden will fit just right.

Can not wait and I get to play Trumps course on my birthday.:cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2015)

richart said:



			Perfect. 18 holes in the morning, bit of lunch and then a leisurely drive back up to Aberdeen airport.

Will look to get a early morning flight on the Thursday, so an afternoon round at Cruden will fit just right.

Can not wait and I get to play Trumps course on my birthday.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

If we give you the bumps, it may be a flat course after that.......


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			To help them, we may have sporadic ones (in case some want earlier tee times), but I think most will be 3.00pm onwards, as most will travel up/fly in that day, so late on in the day will suit most.

################################################################################

BTW, I'll put this out there in case there is some interest in it, but it has been offered to me on the quiet from a forummer who shall remain nameless for now.

He can possibly get a very,very cheap (or free) option of a TA centre in/around Dundee. People would just need to bring a sleeping bag, roll up with them, but its an option. I know there are lots of ex-military on the forum, doubt the fly-boys would sink that low, though.

If people are interested in this, and enough of you (say 10 or more)do, list it out, and I'll see if he wants to go ahead with it. I prefer my creature comforts, but in case it's popular, I'll start a list.

1.......Anyone?
2.
		
Click to expand...

Great offer and really generous gesture so fair play to whoever offered it, but I'm also a bit of a wuss that likes my creature comforts. So not for me.


----------



## bernix (Jun 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Travel and hotels are down to the individual overall, so don't blame you.

Now we have all the courses prices sorted (but still subject to date confirmation), we will have a look into accom to see if we can get a deal in the coming month or so, but anyone who wants to sort their own, no problem.

For Carnoustie, there are a few hotels, but I may look into a place called Broughty ferry, which is a small seaside place that is in between Dundee and Carnoustie. Its not a bad little place.
		
Click to expand...

have stayed in broughty ferry too. very nice place, particularly enjoyed the post office pub - yes it's in a discontinued post office


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 5, 2015)

bernix said:



			have stayed in broughty ferry too. very nice place, particularly enjoyed the post office pub - yes it's in a discontinued post office
		
Click to expand...

good pub for starting of a night out


----------



## peterlav (Jun 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			BTW, I'll put this out there in case there is some interest in it, but it has been offered to me on the quiet from a forummer who shall remain nameless for now.

He can possibly get a very,very cheap (or free) option of a TA centre in/around Dundee. People would just need to bring a sleeping bag, roll up with them, but its an option. I know there are lots of ex-military on the forum, doubt the fly-boys would sink that low, though.

If people are interested in this, and enough of you (say 10 or more)do, list it out, and I'll see if he wants to go ahead with it. I prefer my creature comforts, but in case it's popular, I'll start a list.

1.......Anyone?
2.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for this, it's only somewhere to sleep after all!!!!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 6, 2015)

richart said:



			Perfect. 18 holes in the morning, bit of lunch and then a leisurely drive back up to Aberdeen airport.

Will look to get a early morning flight on the Thursday, so an afternoon round at Cruden will fit just right.

Can not wait and I get to play Trumps course on my birthday.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Looking at flights at the moment and probably for the same days so that I can be part of Cruden, only thing that I might change is to stay over until Tuesday morning so I could play the second Carnoustie round. 

Have you actually booked yours yet Rich? And have you booked a car? The deals of flight plus car from BA seem like pretty good value.


----------



## richart (Jun 6, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Looking at flights at the moment and probably for the same days so that I can be part of Cruden, only thing that I might change is to stay over until Tuesday morning so I could play the second Carnoustie round. 

Have you actually booked yours yet Rich? And have you booked a car? The deals of flight plus car from BA seem like pretty good value.
		
Click to expand...

 We are just sorting at the moment but nothing booked yet. We let you know our definite plans as and when.:thup: Good idea to book flights early though, as they are really cheap at the moment, but likely to go up nearer the time. Â£110 return including golf clubs is a good deal with BA from Heathrow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Rich,

Confirmed/loose ideas, as follows:-

Thursday afternoon - Cruden bay (big saving) and for the main course and the 9 hole course included - Cant confirm for a few months.

Friday - Murcar,subject to confirmation.

Saturday - Trump int'l - confirmed

Sunday - Trump int'l - confirmed

Bank hol Monday - Carnoustie championship (9 ish onwards), *****Carnoustie free 2nd round on buudon or burnside course ******

****** This can be played on the Monday afternoon around 3.30 (no later than 3.52), or on the Tuesday morning. ********

Carnoustie to confirm in August.

Most courses dont open their diaries until around october/November, but Trump have confirmed, Carnoustie will hopefully in August, others as they open their diaries, but they are obviously aware of our major interest.
		
Click to expand...

For Bernix.:thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 6, 2015)

richart said:



			We are just sorting at the moment but nothing booked yet. We let you know our definite plans as and when.:thup: Good idea to book flights early though, as they are really cheap at the moment, but likely to go up nearer the time. Â£110 return including golf clubs is a good deal with BA from Heathrow.
		
Click to expand...

That is a good deal seeing as with most low cost carriers you are looking at the best part of 60 notes upwards just to take your clubs there and back.  And as for RyanAir then I suspect it's cheaper to buy a new set of clubs when you land and throw them away at the end of the holiday.  Shame BA don't fly from the airports near me.


----------



## chellie (Jun 6, 2015)

Didn't realise Cruden Bay was a 7 hour drive away Can see us having to stop somewhere part way up. Anyone else driving up thinking of doing the same?


----------



## Birchy (Jun 6, 2015)

chellie said:



			Didn't realise Cruden Bay was a 7 hour drive away Can see us having to stop somewhere part way up. Anyone else driving up thinking of doing the same?
		
Click to expand...

I suspect most will Anne.

Im not booking anything solid up yet until the courses have confirmed though.


----------



## chellie (Jun 6, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I suspect most will Anne.

Im not booking anything solid up yet until the courses have confirmed though.
		
Click to expand...

Going to end up nearly a week long trip lol


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 6, 2015)

chellie said:



			Didn't realise Cruden Bay was a 7 hour drive away Can see us having to stop somewhere part way up. Anyone else driving up thinking of doing the same?
		
Click to expand...

Probably will do the drive in one go as it's 7 hours for me as well. As long as I have some good podcasts to listen to I think I'll be OK.


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Probably will do the drive in one go as it's 7 hours for me as well. As long as I have some good podcasts to listen to I think I'll be OK.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, think I'll drive during the very early hours then grab a nap when I get there then fill up on Monster energy cans


----------



## Region3 (Jun 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			Ditto, think I'll drive during the very early hours then grab a nap when I get there then *fill up on Monster energy cans*

Click to expand...

That works out to Â£2/ltr, cheaper to just stick with diesel Robin.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm pretty certain I'll be driving, but I'm going to wait until the courses/games are set in stone before I decide when and how.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2015)

chellie said:



			Didn't realise Cruden Bay was a 7 hour drive away Can see us having to stop somewhere part way up. Anyone else driving up thinking of doing the same?
		
Click to expand...

6 hours according to google maps, and you can probably knock 30 mins off that, and have no stops.

I'll try and book in at the hotel/cottage first, have a kip, then trundle up there fresh.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll try and book in at the hotel/cottage first, have a kip, then trundle up there fresh.
		
Click to expand...

I will see what AW is doing hahah


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2015)

Scouser said:



			I will see what AW is doing hahah
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You know I luv ya


----------



## chellie (Jun 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			6 hours according to google maps, and you can probably knock 30 mins off that, and have no stops.

I'll try and book in at the hotel/cottage first, have a kip, then trundle up there fresh.
		
Click to expand...

Well the AA says 7 hours lol


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2015)

chellie said:



			Well the AA says 7 hours lol
		
Click to expand...

Dont listen to alcoholics, they always stop for a pint.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 6, 2015)

Right get ready for the running list :whoo:

Huds1475DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
gregbwfc	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
davemc1	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Peterlav	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Duffers	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Birchy	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Simon	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Scouser	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
AndyW	DEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
Qwerty	DEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
Bluewolf	DEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
GaryinderryDEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
Chellie	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
LiverbirdieDEPOSIT PAID	NW & W

jimaroid	DEPOSIT PAID	SCO & IRE
iang	DEPOSIT PAID	SCO & IRE
nwjocko (via val)DEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
FarneymanDEPOSIT PAID	SCO & IRE
The albatrossDEPOSIT PAID	WALES

region3	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
OxfordcommaDEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
WOOKIE	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
TopoftheflopDEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
LiverpoolphilDEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Paperboy	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Richart	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Robobum	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Hacker khanDEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
PokerjokeDEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU

kellfire	DEPOSIT PAID	NE & YORKS
Lincoln quakerDEPOSIT PAID	NE & YORKS
2blue	DEPOSIT PAID	NE & YORKS

32 places already taken :cheers:

Only 8 places left for certain at this early stage! 

P.S I dont think (hope) ive missed anyone :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 6, 2015)

I've just stumbled across this from Rick Shiels, I'm surprised Ive missed it before as I usually watch most of his and Mr Finchs videos. 

It's only photos of them playing the course as they weren't allowed to film but Theres snippets of commentary etc.

The course really does look unbelievable. Looking at some of the photos towards the end you'd think they were in the Caribbean.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4WkXW7BAQBQ

Apologies if you've already seen it.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 6, 2015)

Right get ready for the running list :whoo:


Huds1475DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
gregbwfc DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
davemc1 DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Peterlav DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Duffers DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Birchy DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Simon DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
 Scouser DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
AndyW DEPOSIT DUE NW & W
 Qwerty DEPOSIT DUE NW & W
Bluewolf DEPOSIT DUE NW & W
 GaryinderryDEPOSIT DUE NW & W
Chellie DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
 LiverbirdieDEPOSIT PAID NW & W
StuC DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Duffers DEPOSIT PAID NW & W

jimaroid DEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
iang DEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
nwjocko (via val)DEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
FarneymanDEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
The albatrossDEPOSIT PAID WALES

region3 DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
OxfordcommaDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
WOOKIE DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
TopoftheflopDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
LiverpoolphilDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
 Paperboy DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
Richart DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
 Robobum DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
Hacker khanDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
 PokerjokeDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU

kellfire DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Lincoln quakerDEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
2blue DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS

34 places already taken :whoo:


Only 6 places left for certain at this early stage! :cheers:


P.S I dont think (hope) ive missed anyone


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 6, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hi chaps, are you ready to take a trump only booking yet?
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, Karen.

The Â£125 deposit will mainly be used to pay Carnoustie in August when they will definitely confirm we are ok for the day(s) we want.

We will probably pay Trumps deposit around October/November. 

You can send the deposit now, or wait till then, its up to you, but now makes it a little bit "cleaner" for Birchy, if that's no problem for you.:thup:
		
Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			32 places already taken :cheers:

Only 8 places left for certain at this early stage! 

P.S I dont think (hope) ive missed anyone :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I think you missed the awkward squad. (i.e. me, who's only playing Trump)

Haven't sent a deposit yet and am about to go away for a week. Are your bank details the same as I've sent money to in the past, Birchy?


----------



## Birchy (Jun 6, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I think you missed the awkward squad. (i.e. me, who's only playing Trump)

Haven't sent a deposit yet and am about to go away for a week. Are your bank details the same as I've sent money to in the past, Birchy?
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are the same details Karen.

Knew i would forget some :rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 6, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Yes they are the same details Karen.

Knew i would forget some :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers - that's my deposit transferred.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I've just stumbled across this from Rick Shiels, I'm surprised Ive missed it before as I usually watch most of his and Mr Finchs videos. 

It's only photos of them playing the course as they weren't allowed to film but Theres snippets of commentary etc.

The course really does look unbelievable. Looking at some of the photos towards the end you'd think they were in the Caribbean.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4WkXW7BAQBQ

Apologies if you've already seen it.
		
Click to expand...

That looks far too hard.

Right sack Trump int'l, anyone for Gleneagles?

For the comp, I'm thinking black tees, medal off 3/4's.


----------



## richart (Jun 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			That looks far too hard.

Right sack Trump int'l, anyone for Gleneagles?

For the comp, I'm thinking black tees, medal off 3/4's. 

Click to expand...

 I am happy to keep the ladies company from the reds.


----------



## peterlav (Jun 6, 2015)

Tee shot on 14th looks jaw droppingly beautiful


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Right get ready for the running list :whoo:


Huds1475DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
gregbwfc DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
davemc1 DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Peterlav DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Duffers DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Birchy DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Simon DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
 Scouser DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
AndyW DEPOSIT DUE NW & W
 Qwerty DEPOSIT DUE NW & W
Bluewolf DEPOSIT DUE NW & W
 GaryinderryDEPOSIT DUE NW & W
Chellie DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
 LiverbirdieDEPOSIT PAID NW & W
StuC DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Duffers DEPOSIT PAID NW & W

jimaroid DEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
iang DEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
nwjocko (via val)DEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
FarneymanDEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
The albatrossDEPOSIT PAID WALES

region3 DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
OxfordcommaDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
WOOKIE DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
TopoftheflopDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
LiverpoolphilDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
 Paperboy DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
Richart DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
 Robobum DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
Hacker khanDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
 PokerjokeDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU

kellfire DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Lincoln quakerDEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
2blue DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS

34 places already taken :whoo:


Only 6 places left for certain at this early stage! :cheers:


P.S I dont think (hope) ive missed anyone 

Click to expand...

Wow, considering this was only put on less than a month ago, this is looking fantastic.

I'll contact Carnoustie and Trump early this week to advise that we may need more spaces, over the 40.

So everyone is forewarned, at the moment Carnoustie are saying that we will have to advise and pay for all players by the end of August, with no additions. I will see if they can give us an extra 8 spaces on top of how many deposits we pay in the August, but will be down to them.

There are others paying deposits in the next week or so, or by the end of the month by people who I know will follow through. We will also be opening up to non-forummers also (if space allows) at the end of this month also, so the only way to gurantee a spec is to get your deposit in.

Double-check the dates, check your hols, check with the missus as once we send the money to Carnoustie there will be no refunds, you'll only get your money back if you sell it on to someone else.

Just so everyone knows where we stand, and thanks for your support, I'm sure we are going to have a ball.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2015)

richart said:



			I am happy to keep the ladies company from the reds.

Click to expand...

Don't worry rich, You'll  be playing your 3rd shot from the reds anyway.......


----------



## richart (Jun 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Don't worry rich, You'll  be playing your 3rd shot from the reds anyway.......
		
Click to expand...

 What after having looked for your fourth shot.:ears:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2015)

richart said:



			What after having looked for your fourth shot.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

TouchÃ© :clap:


----------



## richart (Jun 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Wow, considering this was only put on less than a month ago, this is looking fantastic.

I'll contact Carnoustie and Trump early this week to advise that we may need more spaces, over the 40.

So everyone is forewarned, at the moment Carnoustie are saying that we will have to advise and pay for all players by the end of August, with no additions. I will see if they can give us an extra 8 spaces on top of how many deposits we pay in the August, but will be down to them.

There are others paying deposits in the next week or so, or by the end of the month by people who I know will follow through. We will also be opening up to non-forummers also (if space allows) at the end of this month also, so the only way to gurantee a spec is to get your deposit in.

Double-check the dates, check your hols, check with the missus as once we send the money to Carnoustie there will be no refunds, you'll only get your money back if you sell it on to someone else.

Just so everyone knows where we stand, and thanks for your support, I'm sure we are going to have a ball.
		
Click to expand...

 Brilliant effort Peter, Scott and Glyn. Really appreciate all your hard work.:thup:

Personally I can not wait, but at my age it is not a good idea to wish your life away.:mmm:


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 7, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Tee shot on 14th looks jaw droppingly beautiful
		
Click to expand...

18s not too shabby either. Stunning looking course


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Right get ready for the running list :whoo:


Huds1475DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
gregbwfc DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
davemc1 DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Peterlav DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Duffers DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Birchy DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Simon DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
 Scouser DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
AndyW DEPOSIT DUE NW & W
 Qwerty DEPOSIT DUE NW & W
Bluewolf DEPOSIT DUE NW & W
 GaryinderryDEPOSIT DUE NW & W
Chellie DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
 LiverbirdieDEPOSIT PAID NW & W
StuC DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Duffers DEPOSIT PAID NW & W

jimaroid DEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
iang DEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
nwjocko (via val)DEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
FarneymanDEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
The albatrossDEPOSIT PAID WALES

region3 DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
OxfordcommaDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
WOOKIE DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
TopoftheflopDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
LiverpoolphilDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
 Paperboy DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
Richart DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
 Robobum DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
Hacker khanDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
 PokerjokeDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU

kellfire DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Lincoln quakerDEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
2blue DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS

34 places already taken :whoo:


Only 6 places left for certain at this early stage! :cheers:


P.S I dont think (hope) ive missed anyone 

Click to expand...

you have duffers twice there mate :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 7, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			you have duffers twice there mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Think we have about 30 odd in there mate.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 7, 2015)

Deposit sent Birchy (under Dornoch)


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 7, 2015)

Is it defo the Bank Holiday weekend?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 7, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Is it defo the Bank Holiday weekend?
		
Click to expand...

yes. End of April


----------



## Junior (Jun 7, 2015)

Alright Scott, Just wanted to check that the AndyW in the list is me and not Andy Whillougby ?   ......just having a forum identity crisis


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 7, 2015)

Junior said:



			Alright Scott, Just wanted to check that the AndyW in the list is me and not Andy Whillougby ?   ......just having a forum identity crisis  

Click to expand...

I dont know, as Scott sorts all that side out,but I think Andy Willby will be coming also, so he will be down as willers if/when he does.


You just can't get the staff.......


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 7, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Right get ready for the running list :whoo:


Huds1475DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
gregbwfc DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
davemc1 DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Peterlav DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Duffers DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Birchy DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Simon DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
 Scouser DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
AndyW DEPOSIT DUE NW & W
 Qwerty DEPOSIT DUE NW & W
Bluewolf DEPOSIT DUE NW & W
 GaryinderryDEPOSIT DUE NW & W
Chellie DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
 LiverbirdieDEPOSIT PAID NW & W
StuC DEPOSIT PAID NW & W
Duffers DEPOSIT PAID NW & W

jimaroid DEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
iang DEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
nwjocko (via val)DEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
FarneymanDEPOSIT PAID SCO & IRE
The albatrossDEPOSIT PAID WALES

region3 DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
OxfordcommaDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
WOOKIE DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
TopoftheflopDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
LiverpoolphilDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
 Paperboy DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
Richart DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
 Robobum DEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
Hacker khanDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU
 PokerjokeDEPOSIT PAID MID & SOU

kellfire DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Lincoln quakerDEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
2blue DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS

34 places already taken :whoo:


Only 6 places left for certain at this early stage! :cheers:


P.S I dont think (hope) ive missed anyone 

Click to expand...

If yorks are struggling then I was actually born in East Riding of Yorkshire so I can be one of them? 

But having said that, if you are relying on me to help your team you're doomed. Properly doomed.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 7, 2015)

C'mon Scotland crew. We're fielding slim pickings so far.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 7, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			C'mon Scotland crew. We're fielding slim pickings so far. 

Click to expand...

Yep, we need a few Irish in the mix (is that spelling of mix ok).

Most on these fair isles havent met many of them, so a chance for them to come on over here and say halloo and form an indestructable team with the Scottish.


----------



## Val (Jun 7, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			C'mon Scotland crew. We're fielding slim pickings so far. 

Click to expand...

Im in I just need to find some funds


----------



## Junior (Jun 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, we need a few Irish in the mix (is that spelling of mix ok).

Most on these fair isles havent met many of them, so a chance for them to come on over here and say halloo and form an indestructable team with the Scottish.
		
Click to expand...

My wife's Irish......she can't play golf though , but I go there and drink a lot with her family ..... if that qualifies me ????


----------



## Birchy (Jun 7, 2015)

Junior said:



			Alright Scott, Just wanted to check that the AndyW in the list is me and not Andy Whillougby ?   ......just having a forum identity crisis  

Click to expand...

You both should be on mate. I cant remember which i was thinking of when i wrote that down so god knows :rofl:

I will update this list to include both Andyw's haha


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 7, 2015)

Junior said:



			My wife's Irish......she can't play golf though , but I go there and drink a lot with her family ..... if that qualifies me ????
		
Click to expand...

Traitor


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 7, 2015)

No Fish on the list? Thought from his posts he was in, Robin, are you joining us on this jaunt?


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			No Fish on the list? Thought from his posts he was in, Robin, are you joining us on this jaunt?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was on holiday (away) last week so moving some money about this week so I can send my deposit in, the only names listed so far are those that have sent deposits even though I'm 100% committed :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 7, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			C'mon Scotland crew. We're fielding slim pickings so far. 

Click to expand...

I've paid Jim just not listed yet


----------



## Junior (Jun 7, 2015)

Birchy said:



			You both should be on mate. I cant remember which i was thinking of when i wrote that down so god knows :rofl:

I will update this list to include both Andyw's haha
		
Click to expand...

Thanks bud :thup:


----------



## bernix (Jun 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, we need a few Irish in the mix (is that spelling of mix ok).

Most on these fair isles havent met many of them, so a chance for them to come on over here and say halloo and form an indestructable team with the Scottish.
		
Click to expand...

you may put me in that international team, too


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2015)

bernix said:



			you may put me in that international team, too
		
Click to expand...

Oo, we'll have to see, that is the Gelic team including the Welsh.

Your on the open market until needed.:thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm Northern Irish by design if that helps teams allocation, been living in NE England for seven years.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			I'm Northern Irish by design if that helps teams allocation, been living in NE England for seven years.
		
Click to expand...

You stay where you are, we're trying to fill up the NE/Yorks one - not lessen it.

If the teams change though, you may become a gael.:thup:


----------



## wookie (Jun 8, 2015)

Theres a nice little write up on Trump and the surrounding courses in this months magazine for anyone wanting to whet their appetite a bit more (although Mrs wookie thinks its a bit silly getting excited with near on a year to go)


----------



## richart (Jun 8, 2015)

wookie said:



			Theres a nice little write up on Trump and the surrounding courses in this months magazine for anyone wanting to whet their appetite a bit more (although Mrs wookie thinks its a bit silly getting excited with near on a year to go)

Click to expand...

At my age I don't normally plan a year ahead, but I have made an exception for this.:thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Murcar - negotiations complete. 

Further emails to follow for those that have paid, so far.
		
Click to expand...

Pete, can you please forward Murcar details.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Pete, can you please forward Murcar details.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ken,

TBH, were not sworn to secrecy as much as the other two, so here's the details on the other two:-

Thursday option - Cruden bay 9 hole course and the championship course (normally Â£25 + Â£100)   - our price Â£60.

Friday option - Murcar (normally Â£100) - our price is Â£60.

I think as long as we get at least 20 for each one.

The  normal prices are the 2015 price, but they will keep our price even if next years goes up, but with one of them we have to pay before December 2015.

Again it will be about October/November before they fully confirm, but we are in the mix. The deposits will be paid out of the November payment.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Ken,

TBH, were not sworn to secrecy as much as the other two, so here's the details on the other two:-

Thursday option - Cruden bay 9 hole course and the championship course (normally Â£25 + Â£100)   - our price Â£60.

Friday option - Murcar (normally Â£100) - our price is Â£60.

I think as long as we get at least 20 for each one.

The  normal prices are the 2015 price, but they will keep our price even if next years goes up, but with one of them we have to pay before December 2015.

Again it will be about October/November before they fully confirm, but we are in the mix. The deposits will be paid out of the November payment.
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers Pete, I might give Cruden a miss and start at Murcur, although that might change when I've spent 4 days playing it in July.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Cheers Pete, I might give Cruden a miss and start at Murcur, although that might change when I've spent 4 days playing it in July.
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate, we expect a report though.:thup:


----------



## richart (Jun 8, 2015)

Peter, will the 18 holes at Cruden  be in the afternoon ? We are flying up in the morning, so not too worried about missing out on the 9 hole course.

we are about to book our flights as they are so cheap at the moment.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2015)

richart said:



			Peter, will the 18 holes at Cruden  be in the afternoon ? We are flying up in the morning, so not too worried about missing out on the 9 hole course.

we are about to book our flights as they are so cheap at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Generally, yes, we will try to get it that we start teeing off from 3.00 ish on the Thursday.

The Friday may be around 11.00, but can also do later times for some if they are only travelling up on the Friday, maybe after 3.00 for them.

They both dont necessarily have to be all together, so if say 20 go off after 3 and another 8 want to go out in the morning as an example, we should be able to split it. Basically we may have two sittings. 

Again all subject to confirmation, though.

The 9 hole at Cruden is a freebie included, so again is just an optional warm up.


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Generally, yes, we will try to get it that we start teeing off from 3.00 ish on the Thursday.

The Friday may be around 11.00, but can also do later times if for some if they are only travelling up on the Friday, maybe after 3.00 for them.

They both dont necessarily have to be all together, so if say 20 go off after 3 and anouther 8 want to go out in the morning as an example, we should be able to split it.
		
Click to expand...

I've just mentioned its gone from 5 days to a full week, I got a raise of the eyebrows and no reply, I need a woman's view, is that an OK or your havin' a laff?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've just mentioned its gone from 5 days to a full week, I got a raise of the eyebrows and no reply, I need a woman's view, is that an OK or your havin' a laff?
		
Click to expand...

Couldnt you take the pooch and the missus and make a week out of it?


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 8, 2015)

Rich, could you let me know where and when your flying from etc please.

Haven't decided whether to drive or fly yet.


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Couldnt you take the pooch and the missus and make a week out of it?
		
Click to expand...

I have contemplated that, it just means I can't then come out on the lash and have the craic with the lads, which is what these meets are all about.

I think I'll be OK in the end, just means its going to cost me something, but god knows what :mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			I have contemplated that, it just means I can't then come out on the lash and have the craic with the lads, which is what these meets are all about.

I think I'll be OK in the end, just means its going to cost me something, but god knows what :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Bring the missus out with you, I did the other year.

We'd just lost our pooch last year so I took her to Silloth and southerness with me to get her out the house.She fitted in fine.


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bring the missus out with you, I did the other year.

We'd just lost our pooch last year so I took her to Silloth and southerness with me to get her out the house.She fitted in fine.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I'll give it some thought, I know it makes sense, it will just change the logistics somewhat of where to stay, will have to find 2 locations to rent a cottage that are dog friendly.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 8, 2015)

Link below is the company we are using for our Cruden Bay trip in July, the 3 bed apartment that sleeps 6 is available for Â£750.00 for 3 nights Thursday/Friday/Saturday anyone interested?


http://www.amandpmapartments.co.uk/gallery/004/


----------



## Birchy (Jun 8, 2015)

Huds1475	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
gregbwfc	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
davemc1	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Peterlav	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Duffers	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Junior	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Birchy	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Simon	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Scouser	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
AndyW	DEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
Qwerty	DEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
Bluewolf	DEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
StuC	DEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
Duffers	DEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
Garyinderry	DEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
Chellie	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Liverbirdie	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
jimaroid	DEPOSIT PAID	SCO & IRE
HDID Kenny	DEPOSIT PAID	SCO & IRE
iang	DEPOSIT PAID	SCO & IRE
Val	DEPOSIT DUE	SCO & IRE
nwjocko (via val)	DEPOSIT PAID	SCO & IRE
Farneyman	DEPOSIT PAID	SCO & IRE
region3	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Oxfordcomma	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
WOOKIE	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Topoftheflop	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Liverpoolphil	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Paperboy	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Richart	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Robobum	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Hacker khan	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Fish	DEOSIT DUE	MID & SOU
PaulDJ	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Pokerjoke	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
kellfire	DEPOSIT PAID	NE & YORKS
Lincoln quaker	DEPOSIT PAID	NE & YORKS
The albatross	DEPOSIT PAID	NE & YORKS
2blue	DEPOSIT PAID	NE & YORKS
Fairway dodger	DEPOSIT PAID	

Looks like we have got 40 pretty committed or deposit paid already at this early stage! :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			Hmm, I'll give it some thought, I know it makes sense, it will just change the logistics somewhat of where to stay, will have to find 2 locations to rent a cottage that are dog friendly.
		
Click to expand...

You could do carnoustie on the one day. It means just getting one cottage then.

Stonehaven (on the coast) and Banchory are two nice little towns just south of Aberdeen, and you'd be in Carnoustie in about an hour from them, I reckon.

I'd have taken the missus, but she's not off so knackers that one up.

Edit,edit: Stonehaven, not Strathaven - always get them mixed up.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			You could do carnoustie on the one day. It means just getting one cottage then.

Strathaven (on the coast) and Banchory are two nice little towns just south of Aberdeen, and you'd be in Carnoustie in about an hour from them, I reckon.

I'd have taken the missus, but she's not off so knackers that one up.
		
Click to expand...

Stonehaven you mean ,Banchory is nice bit of pain to get to right enough


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Stonehaven you mean ,Banchory is nice bit of pain to get to right enough
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I noticed it when I google mapped it.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2015)

BTW Birchy/Glyn - can you put some sort of filter on the hotmail account,sick of cousins of interior ministers from tinpot African states, Russian singles and other people (Fish)ing for stuff.

Oh aye, him as well.:whoo:


----------



## Region3 (Jun 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			BTW Birchy/Glyn - can you put some sort of filter on the hotmail account,sick of cousins of interior ministers from tinpot African states, Russian singles and other people (Fish)ing for stuff.

Oh aye, him as well.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Invite the Russian singles. Bin the rest :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 9, 2015)

Birchy said:



			PaulDJ	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

NE & Yorks or NW for me cheers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			NE & Yorks or NW for me cheers
		
Click to expand...

Banished to wooldom - NE and Yorks for you.


----------



## bozza (Jun 9, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Huds1475	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
gregbwfc	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
davemc1	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Peterlav	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Duffers	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Junior	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Birchy	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Simon	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Scouser	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
AndyW	DEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
Qwerty	DEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
Bluewolf	DEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
StuC	DEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
Duffers	DEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
Garyinderry	DEPOSIT DUE	NW & W
Chellie	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
Liverbirdie	DEPOSIT PAID	NW & W
jimaroid	DEPOSIT PAID	SCO & IRE
HDID Kenny	DEPOSIT PAID	SCO & IRE
iang	DEPOSIT PAID	SCO & IRE
Val	DEPOSIT DUE	SCO & IRE
nwjocko (via val)	DEPOSIT PAID	SCO & IRE
Farneyman	DEPOSIT PAID	SCO & IRE
region3	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Oxfordcomma	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
WOOKIE	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Topoftheflop	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Liverpoolphil	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Paperboy	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Richart	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Robobum	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Hacker khan	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Fish	DEOSIT DUE	MID & SOU
PaulDJ	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
Pokerjoke	DEPOSIT PAID	MID & SOU
kellfire	DEPOSIT PAID	NE & YORKS
Lincoln quaker	DEPOSIT PAID	NE & YORKS
The albatross	DEPOSIT PAID	NE & YORKS
2blue	DEPOSIT PAID	NE & YORKS
Fairway dodger	DEPOSIT PAID	

Looks like we have got 40 pretty committed or deposit paid already at this early stage! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean it's now full?

Just so I know if I need to set up the standing order for my payments in 2 weeks when I get paid.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 9, 2015)

bozza said:



			Does that mean it's now full?

Just so I know if I need to set up the standing order for my payments in 2 weeks when I get paid.
		
Click to expand...

No its not full yet, Peter is on with speaking to all venues to keep them up to date so get your payment in :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jun 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			NE & Yorks or NW for me cheers
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the Sunny-side of the Hill



bozza said:



			Does that mean it's now full?

Just so I know if I need to set up the standing order for my payments in 2 weeks when I get paid.
		
Click to expand...

Your needed Mark....  so far I think we have....

2blue 		DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
kellfire 		DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Lincoln quaker 	DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Pauldj42	DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Bozzo
Possibles...  Drewster, Cam-ron


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 9, 2015)

2blue said:



			Welcome to the Sunny-side of the Hill



Your needed Mark....  so far I think we have....

2blue 		DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
kellfire 		DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Lincoln quaker 	DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Pauldj42	DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Bozzo
Possibles...  Drewster, Cam-ron
		
Click to expand...


i'm watching with interest awaiting June 17th before broaching the subject with SWMBO.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 9, 2015)

2blue said:



			Welcome to the Sunny-side of the Hill



Your needed Mark....  so far I think we have....

2blue         DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
kellfire         DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Lincoln quaker     DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Pauldj42    DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Bozzo
Possibles...  Drewster, Cam-ron
		
Click to expand...

I was born in the Peoples Republic of Yorkshire, so if you are desperate....  But as you played a round with me at Oakmere Park this year I will completely understand if you don't want me anywhere near your team .  To be honest I would not pick myself.  I model myself on the fat lad that always got picked last for football teams and got put in the net.


----------



## TheAlbatross (Jun 9, 2015)

Just want to check that the dates of 30th April and 1st May are confirmed for Trump Int as I am just about to book a room at the Bridge of Don for nights of 29th and 30th April.

Thanks.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2015)

TheAlbatross said:



			Just want to check that the dates of 30th April and 1st May are confirmed for Trump Int as I am just about to book a room at the Bridge of Don for nights of 29th and 30th April.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Trump dates are confirmed as the Saturday and Sunday.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2015)

bozza said:



			Does that mean it's now full?

Just so I know if I need to set up the standing order for my payments in 2 weeks when I get paid.
		
Click to expand...

Carnoustie and Trump have now been requested to take up to 50 spaces, Carnoustie looks ok, Trump should be, but will hopefully hear today.


----------



## TheAlbatross (Jun 9, 2015)

Cheers,

just booked in at the Premier Inn Aberdeen North (Bridge of Don) for two nights for Â£109 - it's 6 miles from the Trump Links.Don't think I've ever looked into booking accommodation so far in advance - guess i must be excited!!

I have been checking out the Trump Links website and having read about the world-class practice facilities i'm determined to get there early and get full use of the free range balls, six green chipping area and 3500 sq meter putting green!! The facilities are open to the public too - at a cost of Â£30!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Banished to wooldom - NE and Yorks for you.

Click to expand...

I'm doing missionary work, we hope to have running water by 2017&#128513;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 9, 2015)

2blue said:



			Welcome to the Sunny-side of the Hill



Your needed Mark....  so far I think we have....

2blue 		DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
kellfire 		DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Lincoln quaker 	DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Pauldj42	DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Bozzo
Possibles...  Drewster, Cam-ron
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Mate&#128515;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm doing missionary work, we hope to have running water by 2017ï˜
		
Click to expand...

I sent my Â£3 off this week for them to build a well in Doncaster, every bit helps.:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 9, 2015)

Just had international clearance and Just sent the deposit Scott, sorry for the delay. 
No rush mate but could you confirm when it's landed, Cheers :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I sent my Â£3 off this week for them to build a well in Doncaster, every bit helps.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Lenny Henry has agreed to do a Charity gig, Paul Daniels and The Krankies have confirmed they'll appearðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Lenny Henry has agreed to do a Charity gig, *Paul Daniels* and The Krankies have confirmed they'll appear&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

He's a magician not a miracle worker


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Lenny Henry has agreed to do a Charity gig, Paul Daniels and The Krankies have confirmed they'll appear&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Could have had Liverpool's back four, their funnier.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Just had international clearance and Just sent the deposit Scott, sorry for the delay. 
No rush mate but could you confirm when it's landed, Cheers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 10, 2015)

Two more merry men joining the expedition, Drive4show and merv79

PM sent to Scott.

Passports......check
innoculations...check
foreign currency....check
visas.........check
holiday booked......check
HID clearance......not required, we're real men  

Good to go  :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 10, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Two more merry men joining the expedition, Drive4show and merv79

PM sent to Scott.

Passports......check
innoculations...check
foreign currency....check
visas.........check
holiday booked......check
HID clearance......not required, we're real men  

Good to go  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the madhouse fellas, whose banners do you fight for?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 10, 2015)

Only 324 days to go!


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Welcome to the madhouse fellas, whose banners do you fight for?
		
Click to expand...

They be Southerners, although D4S is Scottish I suppose


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 10, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Two more merry men joining the expedition, Drive4show and merv79

PM sent to Scott.

Passports......check
innoculations...check
foreign currency....check
visas.........check
holiday booked......check
*HID clearance......not required, we're real men* 

Good to go  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

yea right, and the delay in confirming has not been due to you buttering up your other halves for days on end so you could get a pass out has it.


----------



## Val (Jun 10, 2015)

Deposit sent Scott :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 10, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			They be Southerners, although D4S is Scottish I suppose 

Click to expand...

Merv has dual nationality due to a Scottish dad so we're open to offers  



Hacker Khan said:



			yea right, and the delay in confirming has not been due to you buttering up your other halves for days on end so you could get a pass out has it.

Click to expand...

Oi!!!  Do you want a beer off me or wot??


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 10, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Merv has dual nationality due to a Scottish dad so we're open to offers  


*Oi!!!  Do you want a beer off me or wot??*

Click to expand...

Depends if my wife will let me...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 10, 2015)

Only 10 months to go and we already have 45 booked. Great stuff everyone. 

Can we get to 60?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 10, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Only 10 months to go and we already have 45 booked. Great stuff everyone. 

Can we get to 60?
		
Click to expand...

I know of 4 non-forummers waiting in the wings.

Carnoustie and Trump were contacted the other day, and I advised our current numbers, and said 50 is a possibility, and possibly a few more.

They haven't said any problem with that, so should be ok.

60 will be the max we do though, as too big after that. If we do get 60, we'll then have a reserve list, as there will be no refunds from Carnoustie, so worth having reserves in case some have to drop out, due to unforeseen circumstances.

Yorkshire is getting better in numbers but still a bit shy, Scotland/Ireland/Wales still need a few.....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know of 4 non-forummers waiting in the wings.

.....
		
Click to expand...

Why don't they just sign up to the forum and fill there boots?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 10, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Why don't they just sign up to the forum and fill there boots?
		
Click to expand...

They reckon youse lot are all boring and obsessed......


----------



## badger57 (Jun 11, 2015)

P M sent  Scott.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 11, 2015)

badger57 said:



			P M sent  Scott.
		
Click to expand...

He is at Turnberry today so send it to me or the e mail address on my sig.

Cheers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 11, 2015)

Getting towards 50 now, by the looks of things.


----------



## Robobum (Jun 12, 2015)

Apologies if this has already been stated on the thread......but what time are we doing Trump on the Saturday please?

I'm trying to get work to pay for travel & accom with a customer visit on Sat morning


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 12, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Apologies if this has already been stated on the thread......but what time are we doing Trump on the Saturday please?

I'm trying to get work to pay for travel & accom with a customer visit on Sat morning 

Click to expand...

Sweet.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 12, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Apologies if this has already been stated on the thread......but what time are we doing Trump on the Saturday please?

I'm trying to get work to pay for travel & accom with a customer visit on Sat morning 

Click to expand...

Probably around 10.00-11.30 tee off times, we can probably put you out in a later group if you tell us nearer the time.

I admire your "creativity".

We spoke to 3 fellas yesterday, all who had played Castle Stuart, Kingsbarns and Trump international, and they all said Trump surpasses the others.

Castle stuart was awesome, as people who went last year will vouch for, so if better than that - wow.


----------



## Robobum (Jun 12, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Probably around 10.00-11.30 tee off times, we can probably put you out in a later group if you tell us nearer the time.

I admire your "creativity".

We spoke to 3 fellas yesterday, all who had played Castle Stuart, Kingsbarns and Trump international, and they all said Trump surpasses the others.

Castle stuart was awesome, as people who went last year will vouch for, so if better than that - wow.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, cheers mate


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 12, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Castle stuart was awesome, as people who went last year will vouch for, so if better than that - wow.
		
Click to expand...

Kingsbarns ain't too shabby either!!  :thup:


----------



## Val (Jun 12, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Kingsbarns ain't too shabby either!!  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Very true, CS just shaded it for me but not much in it between them, both amazing golf experiences.

Played with a guy on Sat who played Trump recently and reckoned neither Muirfield or Royal Birkdale were close to it for quality, if thats true then it's a helluva endorsement.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 12, 2015)

Val said:



			Very true, CS just shaded it for me but not much in it between them, both amazing golf experiences.

Played with a guy on Sat who played Trump recently and reckoned neither Muirfield or Royal Birkdale were close to it for quality, if thats true then it's a helluva endorsement.
		
Click to expand...

We spoke to Carnoustie members, another guy who does course flyovers and Turnberry's sales manager and they all said that Trump Aberdeen are a good bit better than CS and KB.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 12, 2015)

Val said:



			Played with a guy on Sat who played Trump recently and reckoned neither Muirfield or Royal Birkdale were close to it for quality, if thats true then it's a helluva endorsement.
		
Click to expand...

My views on Muirfield have been well aired on this forum  

It's the 2nd best course in East Lothian


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 17, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			i'm watching with interest awaiting June 17th before broaching the subject with SWMBO.
		
Click to expand...




2blue said:



			Welcome to the Sunny-side of the Hill



Your needed Mark....  so far I think we have....

2blue 		DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
kellfire 		DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Lincoln quaker 	DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Pauldj42	DEPOSIT PAID NE & YORKS
Bozzo
Possibles...  Drewster, Cam-ron
		
Click to expand...

 dates not good so cant plan for that weekend at present


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			dates not good so cant plan for that weekend at present 

Click to expand...

Home game?

We're away at Swansea.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Home game?

We're away at Swansea.

Click to expand...

Yeah and a thriller! Leics......

Fell nicely for you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Yeah and a thriller! Leics......

Fell nicely for you.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, although haven't been the new ground yet.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, although haven't been the new ground yet.
		
Click to expand...

Youll probably never go either, far too expensive....

I'm in, confirmed. Will send the hybrid hacker some pennies.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Youll probably never go either, far too expensive....

I'm in, confirmed. Will send the hybrid hacker some pennies.
		
Click to expand...

Nice avatar - We're you a barman in a former life......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2015)

Birchy will update in the next few days, but we should be at around 52-53 people I think.......:cheers:


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Err...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi all,

We said that we would allow non-forummers after the end of June, but just to give a little bit of an extension until the middle of July.

Richart may be asking a few mates along as they cancelled a NI trip for next year, so if you want to come, get the places while there still here, as we're capping it at 60 and after that it will be reserves.

We are currently on about 52 (I think).


----------



## Lump (Jul 6, 2015)

Go on then, stick my name down for this. About time I played some proper golf courses.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 6, 2015)

+1 for me too. Can we add D Bennett to the list please?


----------



## TheAlbatross (Jul 6, 2015)

+1 for me please - can you add G Mason's name to the list if there's still space?

Thanks.


----------



## needmoreclub (Jul 6, 2015)

You're in for a real treat when you go to Trump. Played it last week, and wasn't sure what to expect. Excellent course, set up and facilities, staff very helpful and friendly. Almost every hole feels as if you are on the course alone due to the design. I'm trying to upload pics i took of the stunning views from 14th and 18th, but old age and stupidity is holding me back.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 6, 2015)

Lump said:



			Go on then, stick my name down for this. About time I played some proper golf courses.
		
Click to expand...




TopOfTheFlop said:



			+1 for me too. Can we add D Bennett to the list please?
		
Click to expand...




TheAlbatross said:



			+1 for me please - can you add G Mason's name to the list if there's still space?

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Have you had the e-mail previously, if not e-mail us as per the link in my signature and we'll get the details across to you.

You'll need to send Â£125 in the next week or so to guarantee the spec.:thup:

If you can also advise the one (or various) teams that you could play for.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 6, 2015)

Done, cheers ðŸ‘ðŸ‘



Liverbirdie said:



			Have you had the e-mail previously, if not e-mail us as per the link in my signature and we'll get the details across to you.

You'll need to send Â£125 in the next week or so to guarantee the spec.:thup:

If you can also advise the one (or various) teams that you could play for.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2015)

Lump said:



			Go on then, stick my name down for this. About time I played some proper golf courses.
		
Click to expand...

Lump - this for yourself, I take it - if so, no problem.



TopOfTheFlop said:



			+1 for me too. Can we add D Bennett to the list please?
		
Click to expand...

Is this for a non-forum mate, if so we'll have to wait for two weeks, and even then we'll have to see what the numbers are/spaces available, as we are keeping it open for another 2 weeks for forummers only.



TheAlbatross said:



			+1 for me please - can you add G Mason's name to the list if there's still space?

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Same as above, is this for yourself, or an extra mate?

LB


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 7, 2015)

What's the full cost of this?


----------



## chellie (Jul 7, 2015)

swanny32 said:



			What's the full cost of this?
		
Click to expand...

You need to email LB  Trump2016@hotmail.com


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 7, 2015)

Emailed & well up for this trip after speaking with rickg at a recent event. Fingers crossed there's a spot available in the South England team :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 7, 2015)

Currently up at Cruden playing in the golf week, course is awesome & in great condition, you defo need to plot your way around here, not a grip & rip course.

Ps popped into Trumps to see the new Clubhouse, brought back great memories;0)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2015)

E-mails replied to chaps.:thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 8, 2015)

Sent email requesting the details as I might be able to make this.


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 8, 2015)

chellie said:



			You need to email LB  Trump2016@hotmail.com

Click to expand...

Email sent.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Sent email requesting the details as I might be able to make this.
		
Click to expand...




swanny32 said:



			Email sent.
		
Click to expand...

Just sent, kidders.:thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 8, 2015)

When will the next installment be due paid for this?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			When will the next installment be due paid for this?
		
Click to expand...

Probably around the end of October, which will be deposits for Trump, possibly around Â£125 again.


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 8, 2015)

This might Be a stupid question, but I'm assuming accommodation isn't included?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 8, 2015)

swanny32 said:



			This might Be a stupid question, but I'm assuming accommodation isn't included?
		
Click to expand...

Correct the only thing that's included is green fees for trump and carnoustie.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Jul 8, 2015)

Did you get my email guys?


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Probably around the end of October, which will be deposits for Trump, possibly around Â£125 again.
		
Click to expand...

Ta.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2015)

swanny32 said:



			This might Be a stupid question, but I'm assuming accommodation isn't included?
		
Click to expand...

Er, yes.

You want jam on it you, dont you!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2015)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Did you get my email guys?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I've answered all the ones received. Send it again, and I'll get it sent to you.


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Er, yes.

You want jam on it you, dont you!

Click to expand...

Lol, maybe not jam, a bit of marmite?


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Jul 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi, I've answered all the ones received. Send it again, and I'll get it sent to you.
		
Click to expand...

Sent again.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 9, 2015)

You alright if I give you the cash on Friday morning Pete? Then we'll play for it back if you want


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 9, 2015)

Just to whet the appetite of those going  http://www.carnoustiegolflinks.co.uk/visitors/webcam/


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 9, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just to whet the appetite of those going  http://www.carnoustiegolflinks.co.uk/visitors/webcam/

Click to expand...

lol - I clicked on that just in time to see some bloke fishing his ball out of the Barry Burn. A few of youse will be in there!!


----------



## Region3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just to whet the appetite of those going  http://www.carnoustiegolflinks.co.uk/visitors/webcam/

Click to expand...

That's amazing.

You change the view and see the camera move, zoom and refocus!

Must be trickery, otherwise my view would change when someone else selected a different view, surely?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 9, 2015)

Region3 said:



			That's amazing.

You change the view and see the camera move, zoom and refocus!

Must be trickery, otherwise my view would change when someone else selected a different view, surely?
		
Click to expand...

You have seen Speed haven't you?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 9, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			You alright if I give you the cash on Friday morning Pete? Then we'll play for it back if you want 

Click to expand...

Dan, send it straight to Birchy, please.

He's the money man, and with me being a doleite, I may just spend it all on weed, kestrel super strength and greggs pasties.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dan, send it straight to Birchy, please.

He's the money man, and with me being a doleite, I may just spend it all on greggs pasties, greggs sausage rolls and greggs doughnuts.

Click to expand...

Corrected that for you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Corrected that for you.
		
Click to expand...

I have  a big monthly payout on shampoo and "product", so I can't afford the Greggs meal deal.

You dont have that problem.


----------



## richart (Jul 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I have  a big monthly payout on shampoo and "product", so I can't afford the Greggs meal deal.

You dont have that problem.

Click to expand...

 You might want to get a refund on the Grecian 2000 my silver friend.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 10, 2015)

richart said:



			You might want to get a refund on the Grecian 2000 my silver friend.

Click to expand...

Ah, Baldies Unite. Was the Liverpool sunshine showing off your finest grey then Pete, or were they Stueys gingers following a traditional Liverpool breeding session


----------



## richart (Jul 10, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Ah, Baldies Unite. Was the Liverpool sunshine showing off your finest grey then, or were they Stueys gingers following a traditional Liverpool breeding session 

Click to expand...

 Just a bit of sweet revenge for all Pete's digs at my flowing locks.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2015)

richart said:



			You might want to get a refund on the Grecian 2000 my silver friend.

Click to expand...

Just for men "madagascan blonde" is my shade, mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Ah, Baldies Unite. Was the Liverpool sunshine showing off your finest grey then Pete, or were they Stueys gingers following a traditional Liverpool breeding session 

Click to expand...

Richart isn't baldy, mate. 

He's, how should I say, the stick side of the velcro family.


----------



## richart (Jul 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Richart isn't baldy, mate. 

He's, how should I say, the stick side of the velcro family.
		
Click to expand...

:angry: Are you still on a retainer from Syrups R US ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2015)

richart said:



			:angry: Are you still on a retainer from Syrups R US ?

Click to expand...

All my own, and some.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2015)

Approx 1 more week for forummers to sign up (and pay) for this trip.

After that it will be opened to non-forummers, of which we've had 3-4 firm interests.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 12, 2015)

Pete, did Cruden offer a round on their 9 hole course as part of the deal? It's a wee cracker.
Having just returned from Cruden I consider it one of the toughest courses I have played and in my top 5 courses played.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Pete, did Cruden offer a round on their 9 hole course as part of the deal? It's a wee cracker.
Having just returned from Cruden I consider it one of the toughest courses I have played and in my top 5 courses played.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ken, Yes we have the 9 hole course included in the price.

Good stuff, its always had a great reputation.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi all, We currently have over 50 signed up and 60 is the cut off point.

We have a few non forummers waiting in the wings, and from Wednesday next week they will be offered places, so a final chance by next Tuesday night to sign up.

If we fill it with non-forummers, after that we'll have a reserve list.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 22, 2015)

Now open to non-forummers.

Please now liaise with Birchy and Lincoln quaker.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 22, 2015)

OK, I've emailed the trump hotmail address expressing an interest as I have a mate that wants to come.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 22, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			OK, I've emailed the trump hotmail address expressing an interest as I have a mate that wants to come.
		
Click to expand...

Replied to by Glyn, Nick.:thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 23, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Replied to by Glyn, Nick.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers all, thanks for sorting.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey Liver
Dale my friend has emailed you but as of yet hasn't had a reply. Can you assist??

Cheers
pmd you also 



Liverbirdie said:



			Replied to by Glyn, Nick.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 26, 2015)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Hey Liver
Dale my friend has emailed you but as of yet hasn't had a reply. Can you assist??

Cheers
pmd you also
		
Click to expand...

If you have emailed the trump email I will do it in the morning for you,

LB is on holiday this week so you might not get a quick reply.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 26, 2015)

&#128077;&#128077;&#128515;thanks 



Lincoln Quaker said:



			If you have emailed the trump email I will do it in the morning for you,

LB is on holiday this week so you might not get a quick reply.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TheAlbatross (Jul 29, 2015)

H there, 

could you confirm receipt of a deposit paid by Gary Mason please. 

Thanks.


----------



## TheAlbatross (Jul 31, 2015)

Any update on the deposit which was paid by G.Mason on 24th July? Just seeking confirmation of receipt and that he is included on the trip.

Thanks.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 31, 2015)

TheAlbatross said:



			Any update on the deposit which was paid by G.Mason on 24th July? Just seeking confirmation of receipt and that he is included on the trip.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I will txt Birchy and get a reply for you.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 31, 2015)

TheAlbatross said:



			Any update on the deposit which was paid by G.Mason on 24th July? Just seeking confirmation of receipt and that he is included on the trip.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Got it fella :thup:


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Got it fella :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Birchy, are you remembering to sort me out?

PM me if you need details


----------



## Birchy (Aug 2, 2015)

Val said:



			Birchy, are you remembering to sort me out?

PM me if you need details
		
Click to expand...

Its been on my mind pal but just not done it 

Will do it right now.

Is it same details as usual?


----------



## Val (Aug 3, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Its been on my mind pal but just not done it 

Will do it right now.

Is it same details as usual?
		
Click to expand...

Same as previous bud, thanks Scott


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 10, 2015)

I played Carnoustie on Saturday and can safely say you lot are in for a challenge and a treat! My third attempt round there and I'm still waiting for a decent score. Was 9 over par through the first six holes - if you make mistakes or hit loose shots this course will punish you! I was 3 over for the last 12 holes but that included an eagle and two birdies so still loads of dropped shots. 

Lots of trouble off the tee but it's very fair - you can see most of the hazards before you play. The wind can be the real issue - if it's very windy this course can tear you apart. We had moderate winds that played a part but could have been much worse.

I was playing a comp so didn't manage to take many pictures - just a couple while we were waiting to play....




The Spectacles - just stay out of there. I found another bunker off the tee and had to lay up short of these but a nice approach and putt gave me a rare birdie 4.




View from the 16th Tee. Possibly the world's shortest par 4 for us but one of the hardest par 3s in golf for the men. 200+ yards, bunkered and gnarly shaped green. I hit a 7 wood through the green and left an almost impossible up and down considering where they'd put the pin. My chip was nearly good but ended up running off the green after not threatening the hole. Walked off with a four.


Must admit, even though I'm only down for Trump on this trip I'm sorely tempted to pay the money for another crack at Carnoustie!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 10, 2015)

The offensive and idiotic utterances of Trump in the televised debate between the GOP candidates, and his subsequent follow-up attempts at apologies - or not - make it difficult for me to contemplate putting any money (via green fees) his way.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent your money back Val mate.

Got a couple of PM's from other guys, will sort them out too.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I played Carnoustie on Saturday and can safely say you lot are in for a challenge and a treat! My third attempt round there and I'm still waiting for a decent score. Was 9 over par through the first six holes - if you make mistakes or hit loose shots this course will punish you! I was 3 over for the last 12 holes but that included an eagle and two birdies so still loads of dropped shots. 

Lots of trouble off the tee but it's very fair - you can see most of the hazards before you play. The wind can be the real issue - if it's very windy this course can tear you apart. We had moderate winds that played a part but could have been much worse.

I was playing a comp so didn't manage to take many pictures - just a couple while we were waiting to play....

View attachment 16411


The Spectacles - just stay out of there. I found another bunker off the tee and had to lay up short of these but a nice approach and putt gave me a rare birdie 4.

View attachment 16412


View from the 16th Tee. Possibly the world's shortest par 4 for us but one of the hardest par 3s in golf for the men. 200+ yards, bunkered and gnarly shaped green. I hit a 7 wood through the green and left an almost impossible up and down considering where they'd put the pin. My chip was nearly good but ended up running off the green after not threatening the hole. Walked off with a four.


Must admit, even though I'm only down for Trump on this trip I'm sorely tempted to pay the money for another crack at Carnoustie!!
		
Click to expand...

"Spectacles" is a looooong hard hole, isnt it Kaz.

Come on, sign up for the fullk it and kaboodle, this will be a very special meet.

Murcar and Cruden are nice entrees, if you fancy them as well.



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The offensive and idiotic utterances of Trump in the televised debate between the GOP candidates, and his subsequent follow-up attempts at apologies - or not - make it difficult for me to contemplate putting any money (via green fees) his way.
		
Click to expand...

Be that as it may, poor form for to bring it to this thread.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 11, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			"Spectacles" is a looooong hard hole, isnt it Kaz.

Come on, sign up for the fullk it and kaboodle, this will be a very special meet.

Murcar and Cruden are nice entrees, if you fancy them as well.

.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if it's a par 4 or 5 for you guys but a 5 for us and it's not long for a par 5 - both my PPs were in a greenside bunker in 2 shots (cunning one that catches loads of balls played over the spectacles) and I would have easily reached in 2 as well except that I drove it into a fairway bunker so had to wedge it out to just short of the spectacles and then another wedge to the green. 

Different story last year - cacked the drive left (further left than the bunker!) and ended up with a 7 or 8. It's the thing with this course - very fair and playable if you tackle it sensibly but get out of position and you are battling to only drop one shot.

Truth is I'd love to come along for the whole thing next year but holidays are at a premium. I'm actually having to plan a golf "schedule" for next year as I'd like to play in some more of the SLGA order of merit events but they need more time off work so its a struggle. Don't think I'll be able to take any holidays for "social" golf. I need to go part time!


----------



## Robobum (Aug 11, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The offensive and idiotic utterances of Trump in the televised debate between the GOP candidates, and his subsequent follow-up attempts at apologies - or not - make it difficult for me to contemplate putting any money (via green fees) his way.
		
Click to expand...

A noble protest. That'll learn him!


----------



## Val (Aug 11, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Sent your money back Val mate.

Got a couple of PM's from other guys, will sort them out too.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers bud


----------



## chellie (Aug 11, 2015)

Are there a few pulling out of this.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 11, 2015)

chellie said:



			Are there a few pulling out of this.
		
Click to expand...

We've had 2-3 who have had to pull out due to date clashes, but we are still up around 50, I think.

We will be paying Carnoustie in the next week, so if everyone can double check, as once we've sent them the payment, it is non-refundable.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 13, 2015)

This thread jumps around a bit so as it stands what are the exact dates needed? My Outlook calender needs an update before I forget completely!


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			We've had 2-3 who have had to pull out due to date clashes, but we are still up around 50, I think.

We will be paying Carnoustie in the next week, so if everyone can double check, as once we've sent them the payment, it is non-refundable.
		
Click to expand...

Is Birchy doing the refunds as I have pm him twice with no reply,ta


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 13, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Is Birchy doing the refunds as I have pm him twice with no reply,ta
		
Click to expand...

He will be Tony, he doesn't get on the forum as much as he used to as he now has to work for a living.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 13, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			This thread jumps around a bit so as it stands what are the exact dates needed? My Outlook calender needs an update before I forget completely!
		
Click to expand...

Its on the last weekend in April (the bank holiday weekend).

Saturday 30th April - Monday 2nd May for Trump's two rounds and Carnoustie.

For those also playing Cruden bay and Murcar they will be on Thursday 28th and Friday 29th April.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 13, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			This thread jumps around a bit so as it stands what are the exact dates needed? My Outlook calender needs an update before I forget completely!
		
Click to expand...

It's Saturday the 30th April to monday 2nd May for the Trump/Carnoustie games.

There are other games pencilled in for the thursday/Friday at Murcar and Cruden but they are optional Extras.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 13, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Is Birchy doing the refunds as I have pm him twice with no reply,ta
		
Click to expand...

He's driving a nice new Porsche  now so probably not


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 13, 2015)

Is there still space on this one?

I have emailed across to the hotmail account to see what the score is.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 13, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Is there still space on this one?

I have emailed across to the hotmail account to see what the score is.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, e-mail replied.


----------



## Odvan (Aug 14, 2015)

So, gets home last night from a round at Birchwood (nice little course) and the missus announces that her best mate is getting married and that she is the maid of honour and our little un will be ring bearer or sommat.

"Fantastic" I declare, "that's great news, will be a good do that will, when and where is it?"

"May 1st, 2016", came the response.

It took me around 3 seconds to decide what I knew was the right thing to do.











Can't wait to play Trump :whoo: :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 14, 2015)

:rofl::rofl: Good man Matt!


----------



## Birchy (Aug 14, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Is Birchy doing the refunds as I have pm him twice with no reply,ta
		
Click to expand...

Yours was returned on 10th August Tony.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 14, 2015)

Odvan said:



			So, gets home last night from a round at Birchwood (nice little course) and the missus announces that her best mate is getting married and that she is the maid of honour and our little un will be ring bearer or sommat.

"Fantastic" I declare, "that's great news, will be a good do that will, when and where is it?"

"May 1st, 2016", came the response.

It took me around 3 seconds to decide what I knew was the right thing to do.











Can't wait to play Trump :whoo: :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good lad - a proper man, in control of his life.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good lad - a proper man, in control of his life.

Click to expand...

Cheap  

But very much correct - yes I don't wear the trousers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheap  

But very much correct - yes I don't wear the trousers 

Click to expand...

Just a general comment our kid, only the guilty will reply...


----------



## chellie (Aug 16, 2015)

When are you confirming dates with Carnoustie? 

We've booked our accommodation but can change the dates. We'll be having breakfast with Ian and Sheila again


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 16, 2015)

chellie said:



			When are you confirming dates with Carnoustie? 

We've booked our accommodation but can change the dates. We'll be having breakfast with Ian and Sheila again

Click to expand...

Hi Anne,

The dates are confirmed, just going to make the payment this week.

I believe that Birchy is chasing a few people up for payment. Can they make the payments this week, please, so we can send them it in one go.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 16, 2015)

Ive got some people on the list with a promised payment etc.

If i dont get the money through by the back end of next week i will be scrubbing any names with no deposit etc.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 16, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Ive got some people on the list with a promised payment etc.

If i dont get the money through by the back end of next week i will be scrubbing any names with no deposit etc.
		
Click to expand...

I'll sort it tomorrow mate. Been a bit busy recently.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 16, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Ive got some people on the list with a promised payment etc.

If i dont get the money through by the back end of next week i will be scrubbing any names with no deposit etc.
		
Click to expand...

Willers will be sending his over, possibly tonight mate.

He'll send Â£145 - Â£20 for the money he owes you for the Lancaster open, plus the Â£125 for Scotland.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 16, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Willers will be sending his over, possibly tonight mate.

He'll send Â£145 - Â£20 for the money he owes you for the Lancaster open, plus the Â£125 for Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal :thup:


----------



## chellie (Aug 17, 2015)

OK, just booked the earlier nights hotel. Booked the 28th April to 30th April.


----------



## chellie (Aug 17, 2015)

Hope I've booked the right dates


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 19, 2015)

Ok fellas.. Payment made today.. Let me know if it doesn't reach you...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 20, 2015)

Another appetite wetter for Carnoustie. Or if you play like me and are a masochist, further confirmation that it will beat you up badly  . The Carnoustie bit starts around 8 mins 40.

[video=youtube_share;HNBkOwibzPw]https://youtu.be/HNBkOwibzPw[/video]


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 25, 2015)

Main thread bump, please only keep comments in this thread, please.

For anyone who has sent Birchy a deposit already, but it is less than the Â£125, can you please send the balance ASAP, please.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 27, 2015)

Apologies if I'm jumping the gun here but do you need names for Cruden?

What tee times are we talking on that Friday?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 27, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Apologies if I'm jumping the gun here but do you need names for Cruden?

What tee times are we talking on that Friday?
		
Click to expand...

Its ok, we'll be e-mailing people in the following weeks for the people interested in playing Cruden and Murcar also.

They dont open their diaries until October, so we'll advise approx numbers nearer the time.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its ok, we'll be e-mailing people in the following weeks for the people interested in playing Cruden and Murcar also.

They dont open their diaries until October, so we'll advise approx numbers nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers guv'nor


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 3, 2015)

Payment being sent to Carnoustie tomorrow, no chance of a refund after it's gone.

If you have to pull out now, you would have to sell it on, as mentioned on the e-mails.

We had about 52 about 3-4 weeks ago, but down to about 42 now, due to cancellations. Birchy will be getting the unused deposits back to you in the coming week or so.

Any others to pay, please send it over so we can get it to Carnoustie in the next batch, as no guarantees that they will keep us extra spaces beyond the next few months.

We'll have confirmations from Murcar and Cruden in the next 1-2 months about the availability of the Thursday and Friday (optional extra rounds), but we are towards the top of their list.


----------



## chellie (Sep 3, 2015)

Scott, I know we are paid in full for our deposit but I've just sent over some more money towards the trip. Can you confirm receipt please when you've time. Ta


----------



## bernix (Sep 3, 2015)

Scott, can you post an updated list of participants?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm all paid up. Squeezing  this in between Cromer/Sheringham & Drayton Park Mid-Am dates so hope they don't change drastically. Can't wait... :cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 14, 2015)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm all paid up. Squeezing  this in between Cromer/Sheringham & Drayton Park Mid-Am dates so hope they don't change drastically. Can't wait... :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Got your Â£125 mate.

Anne ive also got your 50 quid.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 14, 2015)

Scott. Texted you Friday about refund but not heard back,  PM'S full so using here.

Can you let me know?

Cheers


----------



## chellie (Sep 14, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Anne ive also got your 50 quid.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know Scott. Will post on here when I've sent some more over. 

When and how much is the next lot that's due. Due to me having my work cut by 2/3rd we're having to budget properly.


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Scott, I sent you a email on the Trump address. No rush for the reply, just to let you know its there.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 14, 2015)

Any Trump only Options?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2015)

chellie said:



			Thanks for letting me know Scott. Will post on here when I've sent some more over. 

When and how much is the next lot that's due. Due to me having my work cut by 2/3rd we're having to budget properly.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Anne, We'll be looking for Â£150 around November.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Any Trump only Options?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, you can just play Trump (twice).


----------



## chellie (Sep 14, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Anne, We'll be looking for Â£150 around November.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Pete. When in November - beginning, middle or end.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2015)

chellie said:



			Cheers Pete. When in November - beginning, middle or end.
		
Click to expand...

Mid to late November.

You can pay some in October and some in November, if it suits though.:thup:


----------



## chellie (Sep 14, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Mid to late November.
		
Click to expand...

Ta


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2015)

Â£4,000.00 send to Carnoustie this week.

We had some timewasters pull out over the last month or so, but we have a solid 40 to start with, with possible additions to follow over the coming 7-8 months. Considering we started with only 10 for the castle stuart/royal dornoch trip by this time, and ended up with over 30, I think we've made a great start.

The competition may have to be changed, but no matter how we do it, we'll have a lot of fun and a ryder cup style comp is still looking the most likely.

We still have more spaces to fill, if any more lurkers are out there, and I hope to have the Murcar and Cruden Bay optional rounds firmed up in the next 4-6 weeks also, for those interested in them.

Believe me, the Aberdeenshire coast is a golfing mecca, like the Lancashire and Ayrshire coasts, and lots of people are talking up Trump international to be one of the top 5 courses in the UK.

As mentioned, the Carnoustie payment is non-refundable, but we'll be collecting for some money towards the Trump deposit in late October/ early November (Â£150), so if you want to send an interim payment out of September's wages at the end of this month, no problem, although I'm sure that Scott would prefer it in one go, if thats no bother to you.

At least you'll have paid Â£375 by Xmas, so paying more than half, which makes it a bit easier into next year then. This will be an awesome (one-off) trip, and those left behind will be kicking themselves.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 26, 2015)

Not 100% sure I get the maths, but agree that this will be awsome 

Yet again, good work fellas


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm all paid up and my Scottish agent has secured accommodation so I'm all ready to go. I know it's a long time away but just a little excited


----------



## chellie (Oct 7, 2015)

Scott, sent another Â£50 over to you today. Can you confirm you've got it when you get chance please.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 7, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			I'm all paid up and my Scottish agent has secured accommodation so I'm all ready to go. I know it's a long time away but just a little excited 

Click to expand...

Paperboy & I have booked 4 nights at the Holiday Inn Express at Aberdeen Exhibition Centre. Anyone else staying here?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 7, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Paperboy & I have booked 4 nights at the Holiday Inn Express at Aberdeen Exhibition Centre. Anyone else staying here?
		
Click to expand...

We're still looking at castles......


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			We're still looking at castles......

Click to expand...

You should have said! I'll rent you one of mine


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 8, 2015)

Just come back from a week watching the Dunhill Links at Carnoustie, Kingbarns & St. Andrews (slotted in between playing a Mid-Am event at The Dukes). Carnoustie looked an absolute gem & brutal in places but very playable. Can't wait to get on it next springtime.

For anyone interested (& with a bit more holiday & stamina) I spoke with the starters on the Old Course about securing tee times if we wanted to play after Carnoustie in early May. He told me we could apply via Ballot 48 hours before our intended date of play. Click on the link for details http://www.standrews.com/Ballot 

I'm resolved to staying up there until I get a chance to play the Old Course through the Ballot system. Anyone else fancy staying over for a day or two after our trip?



drive4show said:



			You should have said! I'll rent you one of mine  

Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 8, 2015)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Just come back from a week watching the Dunhill Links at Carnoustie, Kingbarns & St. Andrews (slotted in between playing a Mid-Am event at The Dukes). Carnoustie looked an absolute gem & brutal in places but very playable. Can't wait to get on it next springtime.

For anyone interested (& with a bit more holiday & stamina) I spoke with the starters on the Old Course about securing tee times if we wanted to play after Carnoustie in early May. He told me we could apply via Ballot 48 hours before our intended date of play. Click on the link for details http://www.standrews.com/Ballot 

I'm resolved to staying up there until I get a chance to play the Old Course through the Ballot system. Anyone else fancy staying over for a day or two after our trip?
		
Click to expand...

You must be loaded!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 8, 2015)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Just come back from a week watching the Dunhill Links at Carnoustie, Kingbarns & St. Andrews (slotted in between playing a Mid-Am event at The Dukes). Carnoustie looked an absolute gem & brutal in places but very playable. Can't wait to get on it next springtime.

For anyone interested (& with a bit more holiday & stamina) I spoke with the starters on the Old Course about securing tee times if we wanted to play after Carnoustie in early May. He told me we could apply via Ballot 48 hours before our intended date of play. Click on the link for details http://www.standrews.com/Ballot 

I'm resolved to staying up there until I get a chance to play the Old Course through the Ballot system. Anyone else fancy staying over for a day or two after our trip?
		
Click to expand...


Worth keeping an eye out in January when any times initially allocated in September and not paid for are released.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 9, 2015)

Knackered more like! Clubs go into hibernation from Nov to March so make the most of April to October, plus I'm getting on a bit so not too many tomorrows left to play St. Andrews...ne:


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 9, 2015)

If I'm still able to walk after Carnoustie I'll more than likely be around for a game in St Andrews too.

I need to sort out some accommodation around Aberdeen but plenty of time yet.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 9, 2015)

Likewise. Must be plenty of availability at that time of the year.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 9, 2015)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Likewise. Must be plenty of availability at that time of the year.
		
Click to expand...

From my admittedly very little experience (i.e. twice) of trying too find accommodation in Aberdeen for work trips, it can get pricey and availability was very limited.  Not sure if the slump in oil prices has changed this, but being a bit sad and overly excited I've booked somewhere already in Aberdeen.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 9, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			From my admittedly very little experience (i.e. twice) of trying too find accommodation in Aberdeen for work trips, it can get pricey and availability was very limited.  Not sure if the slump in oil prices has changed this, but being a bit sad and overly excited I've booked somewhere already in Aberdeen.
		
Click to expand...

Accommodation in Aberdeen can fluctuate quite a bit, weekends are cheaper than mid weeks, if there is an oil meeting on of any sort prices can easily double and sell out very quickly, Aberdeen has a 3 hour 'Rush hour' am & pm so given the courses to be played it is better to be north of the city centre, we have booked the holiday inn express at the exhibition centre for 4 nights Â£126.50 each (2 sharing), location wise we are a 10min taxi to union street, 5 mins from Murcur, 10 mins from Trump & 35 mins from Cruden Bay, just over an hours drive on leaving to Carnoustie. A no brainer really.
In summary book early :thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 9, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Accommodation in Aberdeen can fluctuate quite a bit, weekends are cheaper than mid weeks, if there is an oil meeting on of any sort prices can easily double and sell out very quickly, Aberdeen has a 3 hour 'Rush hour' am & pm so given the courses to be played it is better to be north of the city centre, we have booked the holiday inn express at the exhibition centre for 4 nights Â£126.50 each (2 sharing), location wise we are a 10min taxi to union street, 5 mins from Murcur, 10 mins from Trump & 35 mins from Cruden Bay, just over an hours drive on leaving to Carnoustie. A no brainer really.
In summary book early :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sweet. I've booked quite close to the city centre for the Friday and Saturday, then somewhere in Broughty Ferry for the Sunday before we play Carnastie.


----------



## IanG (Oct 9, 2015)

Premier Inn at Bridge of Don booked for us, then B&B in Carnastie - can't wait, great to have this to look forward to all winter.


----------



## chellie (Oct 9, 2015)

IanG said:



			Premier Inn at Bridge of Don booked for us, then B&B in Carnastie - can't wait, great to have this to look forward to all winter.
		
Click to expand...

We are the same


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 9, 2015)

Just up the road from us, good location.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 9, 2015)

Aberdeen will be very quiet ,the oil slump has kicked in and jobs are going all over the place. You've booked good accommodation for getting to the courses as its a nightmare traffic wise. Broughty Ferry has a few small hotels but 5 mins in a taxi there are 2 premier lodge types on the dual carriageway which are very good.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 9, 2015)

This is a slow burner.

A bit like 2 years ago, it took ages to get to Xmas, then after xmas it seemed to rush up upon us and Castle Stuart, Royal Dornoch and the others made it a cracking trip to remember for years to come.

I think this will "trump" it, as we are deffo going to sort a good night on the ale in Aberdeen as well (possibly the Friday night).


*Update:-


*Cruden bay are now asking for numbers from us, so it looks like we are good to go for the Thursday there (Â£60 and includes the wee demon course) - normally Â£100.

Murcar will also confirm if we are good to go in the next few weeks, but dont anticipate any problems for our booking for the Friday.

So, with that in mind, can people confirm in the thread if they are interested in Cruden and Murcar, Murcar only, or neither so we know that everyone has advised. I think that between 60-80% have indicated that they are interested in doing the full trip, so we should have a good 25-35 at least, who are also going to do these two, also.

I'll start with the ones who I know who are definites, but please add on to the list and copy and paste from there, please.

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.


..............

Please advise in the next week,if possible, please. 

We'll send a small (refundable) deposit to Mucar and Cruden in the coming weeks, although we will be able to cancel the odd individual up to 6-8 weeks before, if required.

We will also need another Â£150 for deposits by the end of November, for these two and a hefty one for Trump, if people can get them to Birchy. 

This'll come round in no time, believe me, but paying 2/3rds of the green fees by xmas greatly helps going into next year.:thup:

For those wondering if it's worth it:-

Cruden

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinmarkham/sets/72157653647296355

Murcar

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinmarkham/sets/72157651431815693

Aberdeen is a long way - take advantage.......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			[/B][/U]

Liverbirdie (both)
Birchy (both)
Lincoln quaker (both)
Scouser (both)
Andy Willers (both)
Pauldj42 (neither)


[/SIZE]:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2015)

No idea how you copy and paste, but I am in for both Peter. A group of us are flying up Thursday morning, so hoping we will be playing Cruden Bay in the afternoon ?


----------



## IanG (Oct 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie (both)
Birchy (both)
Lincoln quaker (both)
Scouser (both)
Andy Willers (both)
Pauldj42 (neither)
Richart (both)
IanG (both)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2015)

richart said:



			No idea how you copy and paste, but I am in for both Peter. A group of us are flying up Thursday morning, so hoping we will be playing Cruden Bay in the afternoon ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, late afternoon, maybe around 3.00 ish, but we can be flexible, or some can play at 3, some at 5, if they cant make earlier.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.

Hey, who robbed my numbers.....


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 10, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)

Rich, what flights have you booked? I'm on the BA flight 08:50 from Heathrow on the Thursday morning.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 10, 2015)

HDID Kenny & Paperboy both.


----------



## wookie (Oct 10, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)

Ben - nothing booked yet but think thats the same flight we were looking at


----------



## Robobum (Oct 10, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)
13. Robobum (both)


----------



## chellie (Oct 10, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)
13. Robobum (both)
14. Chellie (both)
15. Chellie + 1 (both)


----------



## Junior (Oct 10, 2015)

Alright Glyverbirchy tours .....top work as always.

Whats the tee times for Murcar on Friday ? Pending this,  I'll probably do Friday, Sat, Sun and Monday but will confirm.  Am currently travelling with work in some not so exotic places but will check on here when i can to confirm.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 10, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)
13. Robobum (both)
14. Chellie (both)
15. Chellie + 1 (both)
16. FairwayDodger (neither)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 10, 2015)

Guys, what are the tee times at trump on Saturday? Have to decide whether I need to come up Friday night or not.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 10, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)
13. Robobum (both)
14. Chellie (both)
15. Chellie + 1 (both)
16. FairwayDodger (neither)
17. Odvan (both)


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Oct 10, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)
13. Robobum (both)
14. Chellie (both)
15. Chellie + 1 (both)
16. FairwayDodger (neither)
17. Odvan (both)[/QUOTE]
18. Topoftheflop (Murcar only)
19. Topoftheflop +1 (Murcar only)


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 10, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)
13. Robobum (both)
14. Chellie (both)
15. Chellie + 1 (both)
16. FairwayDodger (neither)
17. Odvan (both)[/QUOTE]
18. Topoftheflop (Murcar only)
19. Topoftheflop +1 (Murcar only)
20  Hacker Khan plus his plus one (neither)


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 10, 2015)

LB,definite for Murcar,not sure on Cruden.
When do you need next lot of money mate?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2015)

Junior said:



			Alright Glyverbirchy tours .....top work as always.

Whats the tee times for Murcar on Friday ? Pending this,  I'll probably do Friday, Sat, Sun and Monday but will confirm.  Am currently travelling with work in some not so exotic places but will check on here when i can to confirm.
		
Click to expand...

Alright Andy,

Due to people coming in from all over the place, we may have two "sittings". Same for Cruden as well as Murcar.

The main group may tee off say around 3.00, and then maybe a second set of tee times around 4.30/5.oo as we dont want people to miss out.

We can still all go in a daily comp, just with two sets of tee times. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Guys, what are the tee times at trump on Saturday? Have to decide whether I need to come up Friday night or not.
		
Click to expand...

I'll conform soon Kaz, but I think starting around 10 but through to about 12, if we get up towards 60.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2015)

Odvan said:




17. Odvan (both)

Click to expand...

Like.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			LB,definite for Murcar,not sure on Cruden.
When do you need next lot of money mate?
		
Click to expand...

Â£150 in November, please mate.

Fotr people only playing Trump and carnoustie, I'll let you know what the difference is. That way they can pay the lot up in the next instalment, or they may only have to pay another Â£100 in November.


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2015)

Peter, do you know roughly what time we are playing Carnoustie on the Monday ? Trying to sort out flights, and want to leave plenty of time to get back to Aberdeen. Will be driving from Aberdeen to Carnoustie Monday morning, so hoping we are not playing too early.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 10, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)
13. Robobum (both)
14. Chellie (both)
15. Chellie + 1 (both)
16. FairwayDodger (neither)
17. Odvan (both)
18. Topoftheflop (Murcar only)
19. Topoftheflop +1 (Murcar only)
20 Hacker Khan plus his plus one (neither)
21. Jimaroid (both)


----------



## bernix (Oct 11, 2015)

i'm flying into aberdeen on thursday morning scheduled to land at 11 so i am hopeful to make cruden bay in time.
book me in for both - murcar on friday i suppose


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Peter, do you know roughly what time we are playing Carnoustie on the Monday ? Trying to sort out flights, and want to leave plenty of time to get back to Aberdeen. Will be driving from Aberdeen to Carnoustie Monday morning, so hoping we are not playing too early.

Click to expand...

The first tee time is 9.00, and at the moment we are booked through till 11.00 (if we get up to 60), but up to about 10.30 at the moment. If people have flights to catch etc, we can try to accommodate certain tee times for them, as long as we know in advance.:thup:

After we get the feedback from everyone with regards to Cruden and Murcar, we'll also ask who is taking advantage of the extra free round at Carnoustie, which course they want, or if they can't fit it in.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 11, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)
13. Robobum (both)
14. Chellie (both)
15. Chellie + 1 (both)
16. FairwayDodger (neither)
17. Odvan (both)
18. Topoftheflop (Murcar only)
19. Topoftheflop +1 (Murcar only)
20 Hacker Khan plus his plus one (neither)
21. Jimaroid (both)
22. Bernix (both)
23.
24.
25.
26.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 12, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)
13. Robobum (both)
14. Chellie (both)
15. Chellie + 1 (both)
16. FairwayDodger (neither)
17. Odvan (both)
18. Topoftheflop (Murcar only)
19. Topoftheflop +1 (Murcar only)
20 Hacker Khan plus his plus one (neither)
21. Jimaroid (both)
22. Bernix (both)
23. Region3 (both)
24.
25.
26.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 12, 2015)

I've just sent Â£425 to the bank of Birchy. Another Â£150 for me and Â£275 for a +1 :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Oct 12, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)
13. Robobum (both)
14. Chellie (both)
15. Chellie + 1 (both)
16. FairwayDodger (neither)
17. Odvan (both)
18. Topoftheflop (Murcar only)
19. Topoftheflop +1 (Murcar only)
20 Hacker Khan plus his plus one (neither)
21. Jimaroid (both)
22. Bernix (both)
23. Region3 (both)
24. Region3 + 1 (both)
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 12, 2015)

Good stuff, keep them coming.

Looking good for people doing the whole trip. :thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Â£150 in November, please mate.

Fotr people only playing Trump and carnoustie, I'll let you know what the difference is. That way they can pay the lot up in the next instalment, or they may only have to pay another Â£100 in November.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know then how much you want from those that are only playing Carnastie and Trump and when you need it by (is there a specific date in November?), and I'll get mine and my plus ones sent through by finest carrier pidgeon.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 15, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Let me know then how much you want from those that are only playing Carnastie and Trump and when you need it by (is there a specific date in November?), and I'll get mine and my plus ones sent through by finest carrier pidgeon.
		
Click to expand...

Same amount please to keep Birchys job easier.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Oct 15, 2015)

EDITED - We can play both




Region3 said:



			1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)
13. Robobum (both)
14. Chellie (both)
15. Chellie + 1 (both)
16. FairwayDodger (neither)
17. Odvan (both)
18. Topoftheflop (both)
19. Topoftheflop +1 (both)
20 Hacker Khan plus his plus one (neither)
21. Jimaroid (both)
22. Bernix (both)
23. Region3 (both)
24. Region3 + 1 (both)
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 15, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Let me know then how much you want from those that are only playing Carnastie and Trump and when you need it by (is there a specific date in November?), and I'll get mine and my plus ones sent through by finest carrier pidgeon.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, as Glyn says, to make it easier for Scott can people just send another Â£150 by the end of November.

Unless........... they are only playing Trump and Carnoustie and want to finish paying in full. If this is the case they can send Â£215. This would then be them fully paid up then (Â£125 already plus Â£215 is the full green fees for the ones playing these two courses only).


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, as Glyn says, to make it easier for Scott can people just send another Â£150 by the end of November.

Unless........... they are only playing Trump and Carnoustie and want to finish paying in full. If this is the case they can send Â£215. This would then be them fully paid up then (Â£125 already plus Â£215 is the full green fees for the ones playing these two courses only).
		
Click to expand...

How much for those only playing Trump?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 15, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)
13. Robobum (both)
14. Chellie (both)
15. Chellie + 1 (both)
16. FairwayDodger (neither)
17. Odvan (both)
18. Topoftheflop (both)
19. Topoftheflop +1 (both)
20 Hacker Khan plus his plus one (neither)
21. Jimaroid (both)
22. Bernix (both)
23. Region3 (both)
24. Region3 + 1 (both)
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

Can the others also advise us soon of their intentions, soon please.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 15, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			How much for those only playing Trump?
		
Click to expand...

Shhhhh - cant say.

I'll PM you.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 15, 2015)

Over 20 people already committing to all 5 rounds? You wouldn't think it was possible at our collective ages to be so excited about something that's STILL over 6 months away, would you? :whoo:


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 15, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Over 20 people already committing to all 5 rounds? You wouldn't think it was possible at our collective ages to be so excited about something that's STILL over 6 months away, would you? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself about your age, I'll be a youngster 

P.S  Also very excited, thinking off having the whole week off and round tripping up the country


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2015)

I will have to go into training to play five rounds in five days.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 15, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Over 20 people already committing to all 5 rounds? You wouldn't think it was possible at our collective ages to be so excited about something that's STILL over 6 months away, would you? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

For the Inverness trip two years ago, we had 17 commit to all 5, out of about 32.

This is surpassing it already, and still room for more people. We had an extra few commit in the January and some more a few weeks before, so a great effort considering we are 6 months away.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 21, 2015)

Just for info, any cockernees are other southern pansies planning on going from Heathrow....the BA flights are starting to increase in price.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 21, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)
13. Robobum (both)
14. Chellie (both)
15. Chellie + 1 (both)
16. FairwayDodger (neither)
17. Odvan (both)
18. Topoftheflop (both)
19. Topoftheflop +1 (both)
20 Hacker Khan plus his plus one (neither)
21. Jimaroid (both)
22. Bernix (both)
23. Region3 (both)
24. Region3 + 1 (both)
25. Drive4show
26. Merv79
27.
28.
29.
30.

Can the others also advise us soon of their intentions, soon please.

I've put my name down for both but I've played Cruden before so considering skipping that and going up to Fraserburgh for the day if anyone else is interested?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 21, 2015)

drive4show said:



			1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)
13. Robobum (both)
14. Chellie (both)
15. Chellie + 1 (both)
16. FairwayDodger (neither)
17. Odvan (both)
18. Topoftheflop (both)
19. Topoftheflop +1 (both)
20 Hacker Khan plus his plus one (neither)
21. Jimaroid (both)
22. Bernix (both)
23. Region3 (both)
24. Region3 + 1 (both)
25. Drive4show (Murcar, possibly Cruden)
26. Merv79 - To be advised
27.
28.
29.
30.

Can the others also advise us soon of their intentions, soon please.
		
Click to expand...

Merv - whats your plans?

Same with the other 10 or so who havent answered, even if its "don't know" at the moment.

Our Cruden booking is now confirmed and an interim deposit has been put down.

Murcar will confirm in November.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 21, 2015)

Currently, I'm only interested in playing the originally planned Trump and Carnoustie rounds. My marshmallow-like elbow won't be functional for anything else.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 21, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Merv - whats your plans?

Same with the other 10 or so who havent answered, even if its "don't know" at the moment.

Our Cruden booking is now confirmed and an interim deposit has been put down.

Murcar will confirm in November.
		
Click to expand...

Pete....I put Merv on the list, I'll chat to him tomorrow and get him to update on here.......cheers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 21, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Pete....I put Merv on the list, I'll chat to him tomorrow and get him to update on here.......cheers
		
Click to expand...

I know, but it didnt advise his plans, which is what the list is for. Ta


----------



## 2blue (Oct 22, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Merv - whats your plans?

Same with the other 10 or so who havent answered, even if its "don't know" at the moment.

Our Cruden booking is now confirmed and an interim deposit has been put down.

Murcar will confirm in November.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Pete...  was late coming to this up-date so I blame my PA, Glyn.....

I've spoken briefly to Josh, Wes & Dave who are rather unsure of their Hols situation & are finding out... It maybe just the Fri to Mon.... I'll simply go with what they can manage. If us 4 wanted to play the 'Other Carnoustie' course on the Fri, would it be possible?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 22, 2015)

I am just getting a spreadsheet together of all forummers + guests going, this is so we can sort who is playing what course and later on it will be used for tee times etc.

Can everyone please email me on the trump2016@hotmail.com the following.

Name, forum name, email address and current handicap.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 22, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
2.Birchy (both)
3.Lincoln quaker (both)
4.Scouser (both)
5.Andy Willers (both)
6.Pauldj42 (neither)
7.Richart (both)
8.IanG (both)
9.Oxfordcomma (both)
10.Paperboy (both)
11.HDID Kenny (both)
12.wookie (both)
13. Robobum (both)
14. Chellie (both)
15. Chellie + 1 (both)
16. FairwayDodger (neither)
17. Odvan (both)
18. Topoftheflop (both)
19. Topoftheflop +1 (both)
20 Hacker Khan plus his plus one (neither)
21. Jimaroid (both)
22. Bernix (both)
23. Region3 (both)
24. Region3 + 1 (both)
25. Drive4show
26. Merv79
27.gregbwfc (Murcar)
28.
29.
30.
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...tie-April-May-2016/page38#wMe0HupYApeMlpv8.99

Friday to Monday is good enough for me Pete.
Would love to play Cruden but not sure I can get Thursday off.
Fingers crossed I might even be a day wallah by then, swinging the lead with the rest of you


----------



## Junior (Oct 23, 2015)

Murcar the only addition for me mate.  

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Crawfy (Oct 23, 2015)

Just 2 x Trump and Carnoustie for me - cheers guys.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 23, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
 2.Birchy (both)
 3.Lincoln quaker (both)
 4.Scouser (both)
 5.Andy Willers (both)
 6.Pauldj42 (neither)
 7.Richart (both)
 8.IanG (both)
 9.Oxfordcomma (both)
 10.Paperboy  (both)
 11.HDID Kenny (both)
 12.wookie (both)
 13. Robobum (both)
 14. Chellie (both)
 15. Chellie + 1 (both)
 16. FairwayDodger  (neither)
 17. Odvan (both)
 18. Topoftheflop (both)
 19. Topoftheflop  +1 (both)
 20 Hacker Khan plus his plus one (neither)
 21. Jimaroid  (both)
 22. Bernix (both)
 23. Region3 (both)
 24. Region3 + 1  (both)
 25. Drive4show
 26. Merv79
 27.gregbwfc (Murcar)
 28. Junior (Murcar)
 29. Crawfy (neither)
 30.


----------



## rickg (Oct 23, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
 2.Birchy (both)
 3.Lincoln quaker (both)
 4.Scouser (both)
 5.Andy Willers (both)
 6.Pauldj42 (neither)
 7.Richart (both)
 8.IanG (both)
 9.Oxfordcomma (both)
 10.Paperboy  (both)
 11.HDID Kenny (both)
 12.wookie (both)
 13. Robobum (both)
 14. Chellie (both)
 15. Chellie + 1 (both)
 16. FairwayDodger  (neither)
 17. Odvan (both)
 18. Topoftheflop (both)
 19. Topoftheflop  +1 (both)
 20 Hacker Khan plus his plus one (neither)
 21. Jimaroid  (both)
 22. Bernix (both)
 23. Region3 (both)
 24. Region3 + 1  (both)
 25. Drive4show
 26. Merv79
 27.gregbwfc (Murcar)
 28. Junior (Murcar)
 29. Crawfy (neither)
 30. Rickg (neither)


----------



## merv79 (Oct 23, 2015)

Both for me please


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 24, 2015)

For those who haven't seen the Golf Monthly write up.


http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/cours...newcomer-trump-international-golf-links-82529


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 25, 2015)

2blue said:



			Sorry Pete...  was late coming to this up-date so I blame my PA, Glyn.....

I've spoken briefly to Josh, Wes & Dave who are rather unsure of their Hols situation & are finding out... It maybe just the Fri to Mon.... I'll simply go with what they can manage. If us 4 wanted to play the 'Other Carnoustie' course on the Fri, would it be possible?
		
Click to expand...

I'll get in touch with Carnoustie and see, Dave. Originally it was the same day, or the Tuesday only, but I'll ask.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 26, 2015)

MurcÃ r only for myself, Duffers and Stu C.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll get in touch with Carnoustie and see, Dave. Originally it was the same day, or the Tuesday only, but I'll ask.
		
Click to expand...

Pete, any chance you could also check if me, Duffers and stuey could play the other Carnoustie on the thursday?

Cheers mate


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 27, 2015)

Put me, Wes, Dave and 2blue as definites for Murcar.  We are still deciding about the other days.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 27, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Pete, any chance you could also check if me, Duffers and stuey could play the other Carnoustie on the thursday?

Cheers mate
		
Click to expand...

The fella is away on hols, I'll try him again later in the week.


----------



## chellie (Oct 29, 2015)

Premier Inn Aberdeen North have saver rates available to book now so it's Â£35 a night for anyone who hasn't sorted out their hotel yet.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 29, 2015)

chellie said:



			Premier Inn Aberdeen North have saver rates available to book now so it's Â£35 a night for anyone who hasn't sorted out their hotel yet.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, great spotðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## IanG (Oct 29, 2015)

chellie said:



			Premier Inn Aberdeen North have saver rates available to book now so it's Â£35 a night for anyone who hasn't sorted out their hotel yet.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Anne, Â£64 quid in curry vouchers saved on our earlier cancellable reservation.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah, thanks for that. Had been meaning to sort out accommodation so that's that sorted.


----------



## chellie (Oct 29, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers, great spotï˜ƒ
		
Click to expand...




IanG said:



			Thanks Anne, Â£64 quid in curry vouchers saved on our earlier cancellable reservation. 

Click to expand...




Jimaroid said:



			Yeah, thanks for that. Had been meaning to sort out accommodation so that's that sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Glad I spotted it


----------



## Junior (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks Anne !!!! 

Booked in For Friday and Saturday night.  Just need to find a spot in Carnoustie for Sunday night now.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 30, 2015)

I guess the Premier Inn at Monifieth will be doing similar rates now then. It's just down the road from Carnoustie on the outskirts of Dundee. I think it's the closest Premier Inn you'll get to Carnoustie itself.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 30, 2015)

Junior said:



			Thanks Anne !!!! 

Booked in For Friday and Saturday night.  Just need to find a spot in Carnoustie for Sunday night now.
		
Click to expand...

We've booked into The Fort Hotel in Broughty Ferry. Hear it's a nice place and the rate was quite good.


----------



## rickg (Oct 30, 2015)

Massive apology but can't find the details to hand.

What dates and times are we playing just the Tump and Carnoustie courses.?

Just trying to book my flights and hotel.
Sorry for being a numpty


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 30, 2015)

Have you tried the stickied Trump thread at the top Rick? I think it's all in there.


----------



## rickg (Oct 30, 2015)

Right!! That's me all sorted for flights and accommodation....

Flying into Aberdeen from Luton on Easy Jet Friday 29th landing 20:20

Staying at Premier Inn North Aberdeen Fri 29th- Sat 30th

Playing Trump Sat and Sunday

Staying at Premier Inn Monifieth near Dundee Sun night 1st May

Playing Carnoustie Monday am and hopefully pm ( will need a early tee time to make evening flight)

Fly back from Aberdeen to Luton 20:45 Monday 2nd May.

Just need to sort out transport now....does anyone have a hire a car booked that has a similar itinerary to me and would like to share....if not I'll hire a car myself and happy to drive.


----------



## rickg (Oct 30, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Have you tried the stickied Trump thread at the top Rick? I think it's all in there.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers...found it! :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 30, 2015)

rickg said:



			Right!! That's me all sorted for flights and accommodation....

Flying into Aberdeen from Luton on Easy Jet Friday 29th landing 20:20

Staying at Premier Inn North Aberdeen Fri 29th- Sat 30th

Playing Trump Sat and Sunday

Staying at Premier Inn Monifieth near Dundee Sun night 1st May

Playing Carnoustie Monday am and hopefully pm ( will need a early tee time to make evening flight)

Fly back from Aberdeen to Luton 20:45 Monday 2nd May.

Just need to sort out transport now....does anyone have a hire a car booked that has a similar itinerary to me and would like to share....if not I'll hire a car myself and happy to drive.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, ha - you'll now be known as a 3 day w###er, by us 5 day kidders.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			We've booked into The Fort Hotel in Broughty Ferry. Hear it's a nice place and the rate was quite good.
		
Click to expand...

Nice place and a cracking pub, 2 minute walk to the sea front from there, if you need any more info about the Ferry just ask mate


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm playing Trump again tomorrow. I'll try and post a few pics :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 30, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I'm playing Trump again tomorrow. I'll try and post a few pics :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good lad, Paul.

Which holes will be from the beach?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 1, 2015)

Had another fantastic day at Trump yesterday, it's came on again from last year. Was a tough wind (gusts to 40mph) but we stayed dry and had a great day. Can't wait for my next trip :thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 1, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Nice place and a cracking pub, 2 minute walk to the sea front from there, if you need any more info about the Ferry just ask mate
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, sounds good, you've sold it well


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 1, 2015)

I think I've now made my mind up that so far Castle Stuart is the number one golf course that I've played.

How does Trump compare to castle stuart and Royal Dornoch?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 1, 2015)

All I'll say is I think you'll have a new number one Pete :cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 1, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			All I'll say is I think you'll have a new number one Pete :cheers:
		
Click to expand...



Bring it on!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 1, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think I've now made my mind up that so far Castle Stuart is the number one golf course that I've played.
h?
		
Click to expand...

You need to play the Castle Course in St Andrews then Pedro, very similar style to Castle Stuart and a blinding course, you'd love it . :thup:

Every time I see pics of Trump it looks better and better, gutted I can't make this!


----------



## IanG (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures - looks great. 

Note to self - best learn to hit the ball straight before Spring.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi all,

Just a reminder that we will need another Â£150 in deposits by the end of this month, please.

Then we have a break until about February/March for the final balances. At least by then the vast majority of it will have been paid and you can just look forward to getting your beer tokens for the trip.:thup:

These deposits will be for Trump, Cruden and Murcar. 

For those only playing Trump and Carnoustie, you can just send Â£100 or pay off all 3 if you like, which is Â£215 iirc.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 1, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			You need to play the Castle Course in St Andrews then Pedro, very similar style to Castle Stuart and a blinding course, you'd love it . :thup:

Every time I see pics of Trump it looks better and better, gutted I can't make this!
		
Click to expand...

I remember you pictures, Ian. Deffo one I fancy.


----------



## IanG (Nov 1, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi all,

Just a reminder that we will need another Â£150 in deposits by the end of this month, please.
		
Click to expand...

done.


----------



## Fish (Nov 2, 2015)

Looking at those pictures I'm amazed people carry their bags, they must be so heavy with the amount of balls you need to take out, but I suppose it gets much lighter as the round goes on


----------



## Junior (Nov 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi all,

Just a reminder that we will need another Â£150 in deposits by the end of this month, please.

Then we have a break until about February/March for the final balances. At least by then the vast majority of it will have been paid and you can just look forward to getting your beer tokens for the trip.:thup:

These deposits will be for Trump, Cruden and Murcar. 

For those only playing Trump and Carnoustie, you can just send Â£100 or pay off all 3 if you like, which is Â£215 iirc.
		
Click to expand...

Alright Pedro, Whats the balance owed for those doing Murcar, Trump and Carnoustie ? 

Ta , Jnr


----------



## chellie (Nov 2, 2015)

Sent some over Scott so I think we are fully paid up on one so far. Can you confirm please.


----------



## chellie (Nov 2, 2015)

Junior said:



			Alright Pedro, Whats the balance owed for those doing Murcar, Trump and Carnoustie ? 

Ta , Jnr
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting lost with what's for what. Just keep sending money to bank of Birchy lol


----------



## BrizoH71 (Nov 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looking at those pictures I'm amazed people carry their bags, they must be so heavy with the amount of balls you need to take out, but I suppose it gets much lighter as the round goes on 

Click to expand...

Guy I know lost 6 balls on the first hole... seemingly at the half-way hut he had to order 2 dozen from the pro shop and have them carted out to him so he could finish the round. :lol:


----------



## Fish (Nov 2, 2015)

BrizoH71 said:



			Guy I know lost 6 balls on the first hole... seemingly at the half-way hut he had to order 2 dozen from the pro shop and have them carted out to him so he could finish the round. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Personally if I lost 1 on my drive and then lost the 2nd with my provisional 2nd shot, I'd be just walking the rest of the hole and enjoying the view, whilst being the flag bitch for the day  , can't imagine why he'd keep reloading or getting to 6 lost balls, especially on the 1st  I'd be wanting to crack on ASAP, the group behind must have been spitting feathers


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 2, 2015)

I lost 2 balls on Sat and I played good, luckily one of them was a provisional at 14th and my original was slap bang in middle of fairway. You could easily lose a dozen balls if your having a bad day, although the fairways are more generous than they look.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi all,

Just a reminder that we will need another Â£150 in deposits by the end of this month, please.

Then we have a break until about February/March for the final balances. At least by then the vast majority of it will have been paid and you can just look forward to getting your beer tokens for the trip.:thup:

These deposits will be for Trump, Cruden and Murcar. 

For those only playing Trump and Carnoustie, you can just send Â£100 or pay off all 3 if you like, which is Â£215 iirc.
		
Click to expand...

Pete I know your not the money man but I have paid Scott Â£70 over the weekend, his inbox is full so I emailed the trump address I'm looking for confirmation of my balance, l believe it to be Â£100 can anyone confirm?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 2, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Pete I know your not the money man but I have paid Scott Â£70 over the weekend, his inbox is full so I emailed the trump address I'm looking for confirmation of my balance, l believe it to be Â£100 can anyone confirm?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ken,

I've asked Scott to clear his inbox.

Hopefully he'll get back to you.

LB


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Ken,

I've asked Scott to clear his inbox.

Hopefully he'll get back to you.

LB
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Pete :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi all,

Just a reminder that we will need another Â£150 in deposits by the end of this month, please.

Then we have a break until about February/March for the final balances. At least by then the vast majority of it will have been paid and you can just look forward to getting your beer tokens for the trip.:thup:

These deposits will be for Trump, Cruden and Murcar. 

For those only playing Trump and Carnoustie, you can just send Â£100 or pay off all 3 if you like, which is Â£215 iirc.
		
Click to expand...

Hya, me & my companions on "Uncle Dave's" Bus (previously aka 'Grandad's Wagon').....  are now booked into the Prem @ N Aberdeen for the Fri & Sat.....  still waiting to here if we can play the 'other' Carnoustie on the Thurs....(any word yet, Pete)... also which is it Fri we're playing, 'cos you can put us down for that? It's the 'lads' call as to what we do if the Thurs @ Carnoustie is not on. 
So do I just send Â£150, at present, to Scott?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 3, 2015)

2blue said:



			Hya, me & my companions on "Uncle Dave's" Bus (previously aka 'Grandad's Wagon').....  are now booked into the Prem @ N Aberdeen for the Fri & Sat.....  still waiting to here if we can play the 'other' Carnoustie on the Thurs....(any word yet, Pete)... also which is it Fri we're playing, 'cos you can put us down for that? It's the 'lads' call as to what we do if the Thurs @ Carnoustie is not on. 
So do I just send Â£150, at present, to Scott? 

Click to expand...

Davey,

Just send all your money to Scott and he will take care of it 

Its Cruden Thursday and Murcar Friday.

I honestly cant see Carnoustie letting people play on the other days as this is a society booking and its just going to be a nightmare for them to let us on in dribs and drabs, I spoke with Peter last night and he is speaking to the bloke at Carnoustie to see if its possible.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2015)

Birchy, your inbox is full!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi all,

Just a few updates:-

Birchy is expecting the Â£100 (those playing Trump and Carnoustie only) or Â£150 deposits Trump, Carnoustie and any or both of the other courses) from you coming in over the next 2-3 weeks (by end of November please), so he will try to update everyone by posting about once a week, rather than having to reply to every individual post about whether he's received it or not.

Carnoustie have advised that you can play your free round on the following:-

Thursday 28th April (The Thursday before)

Sunday evening 1st May (The night before the championship round) #### we are also playing Trump earlier on this day, but you can play 36 holes, if you want ####

Monday afternoon 2nd May (after the morning round on the championship course, but must be before 4.00 pm).

Tuesday 3rd May

N.B.

1. The above will need to be advised within the next month or two, and no changes can be made more than 6-8 weeks before we play. Once you have given your option thats it, unless you swap with someone else.

2. We need to know what course you want to play the Buddon or the burnside.

3. The tee times will be offered in blocks, so we can't have some wanting 10.00, some 11.00, some 12.00 etc. It will have to be an example of Thursday 2.30-3.00, for arguments sake.

As you can imagine, this could be a logistical nightmare, so bear in mind the above. Originally it was the same day, or the Tuesday only, so they have been more than accommodating, and the Friday isn't an option, as they have loads of 2/3 day deals for the weekend, and most people include Friday as one of their choice days.

I may play my free round on the Sunday night, after playing Trump earlier in the day.

Cruden is still down for the Thursday, and Murcar for the Friday, remember.:thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 3, 2015)

Any feedback re Buddon v's Burnside, what's better?


----------



## rickg (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice one Pete......I'd like to play my free Carnoustie round on the Sunday night or the Monday afternoon either one works for me as long as I can get back to Aberdeen airport for my 22:05 flight Monday evening. 
What time are we due to play on Monday morning?


----------



## 2blue (Nov 3, 2015)

rickg said:



			Nice one Pete......I'd like to play my free Carnoustie round on the Sunday night or the Monday afternoon either one works for me as long as I can get back to Aberdeen airport for my 22:05 flight Monday evening. 
What time are we due to play on Monday morning?
		
Click to expand...

I believe its from 9am Rick


----------



## rickg (Nov 3, 2015)

2blue said:



			I believe its from 9am Rick
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave....sounds like I could get in 2 rounds on Monday if required and still get up to Aberdeen.........however, I reckon I'd be better off playing Sunday evening after Trump....would prefer the Burnside if possible please Pete.:thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 4, 2015)

What time are we Trumping on the Sunday then, will there be time to drive down afterwards and still play 18? Had a quick look back through the thread but if it's there then I've missed it.

My original thought was to just let the free Carnoustie round slide, 5 rounds in 5 days might well be enough and I need to be back at Aberdeen around 6:30-7ish to get the car dropped off and checked in for my flight. If Sunday afternoon is an option though and others will be making the same dash down the coast then I'm tempted.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 4, 2015)

And while we're at it...  whats the Tee time for Murcar on the Fri, please?  :thup:.......... threads getting too long to find things, though we are much closer to finalising...I think


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 4, 2015)

2blue said:



			And while we're at it...  whats the Tee time for Murcar on the Fri, please?  :thup:.......... threads getting too long to find things, though we are much closer to finalising...I think 

Click to expand...

We haven't got the tee times confirmed by Murcar yet


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 4, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Any feedback re Buddon v's Burnside, what's better?
		
Click to expand...

Kenny ,Burnside is a cracking course in its own right, The Buddon has had a lot of money spent on it in recent years with the addition of 2 new holes which make it a tough wee test as it had about 6 par 3 s on it, id play the Burnside all day long if i had the chance


----------



## IanG (Nov 4, 2015)

I'd like to play the Burnside course on the Tuesday morning, hopefully some others will be hanging around to do the same.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 4, 2015)

IanG said:



			I'd like to play the Burnside course on the Tuesday morning, hopefully some others will be hanging around to do the same.
		
Click to expand...

Think I will be doing it Tuesday then heading back south.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 4, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We haven't got the tee times confirmed by Murcar yet
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Glynn...  thought so.
Think we'll be doing the Burnside on the way up Thursday, early evening.....  am meeting the Barnsley-Boys this Sun to discuss etc, then we can confirm & get cash off to Bank-Birchy :thup:


----------



## bernix (Nov 4, 2015)

book me in for Tuesday not before 1030am. given the choice i'd choose the budden but burnside ok for me as well


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 4, 2015)

Â£150 sent to Birchy

It's all getting rather complicated and I've no idea when/what I'm playing now but... bring it on whatever it is.


----------



## chellie (Nov 4, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Â£150 sent to Birchy

It's all getting rather complicated and I've no idea when/what I'm playing now but... bring it on whatever it is. 

Click to expand...

I thought it was just me so glad to know it isn't:rofl:

Put us down for Burnside on Tuesday morning as well please.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 4, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Kenny ,Burnside is a cracking course in its own right, The Buddon has had a lot of money spent on it in recent years with the addition of 2 new holes which make it a tough wee test as it had about 6 par 3 s on it, id play the Burnside all day long if i had the chance
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Steve :thup: I will discuss with Paperboy re when we play but it sounds like it will be Burnside on the Monday pm or Tuesday am


----------



## Birchy (Nov 4, 2015)

Inbox cleared to all those who have recently sent me a message.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 4, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Inbox cleared to all those who have recently sent me a message.
		
Click to expand...

He's alive, he's alive he has risen.
Hallejuiah, Birchy to you!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 4, 2015)

Need confirmation from a few on what they are doing course wise.

Badger
Drive4show
Radbourne2010
Kellfire
Thealbatross


----------



## Birchy (Nov 4, 2015)

Anybody wanting confirmation of balance just send me a PM with how much you think you have sent and i can cross reference to confirm etc. :thup:

Time to fire up phase 2 through to completion now :whoo:


----------



## Robobum (Nov 5, 2015)

Latest instalment sent to Birchy.

Cheers fellas


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 5, 2015)

1.Liverbirdie (both)
 2.Birchy (both)
 3.Lincoln quaker (both)
 4.Scouser (both)
 5.Andy Willers (both)
 6.Pauldj42 (neither)
 7.Richart (both)
 8.IanG (both)
 9.Oxfordcomma (both)
 10.Paperboy  (both)
 11.HDID Kenny (both)
 12.wookie (both)
 13. Robobum (both)
 14. Chellie (both)
 15. Chellie + 1 (both)
 16. FairwayDodger  (neither)
 17. Odvan (both)
 18. Topoftheflop (both)
 19. Topoftheflop  +1 (both)
 20 Hacker Khan plus his plus one (neither)
 21. Jimaroid  (both)
 22. Bernix (both)
 23. Region3 (both)
 24. Region3 + 1  (both)
 25. Drive4show (TBC)
 26. Merv79 (Both)
 27.gregbwfc (Murcar)
 28. Junior (Murcar)
 29. Crawfy (neither)
 30. Rickg (neither)
31. DaveMc1 (Murcar)
32. Duffers (Murcar)
33. StuC (Murcar)
34. 
35.
36.
37.
38.
40.

Just a gentle reminder as we need to know numbers for Cruden Bay and Murcar.

I know the option to play Carnoustie is there now as well and we will be sorting a list out for what days people would like to play, If you have made your mind up re the 2nd course at Carnoustie please can we have it and we will do our best to make sure everyone gets sorted.

Also please note times for the 2nd round will be together, Peter has asked for different days and they have been brilliant and accommodated us so far but we will be asked to put everyone together as one booking for each day.


----------



## Junior (Nov 5, 2015)

Any confirmation on the Murcar times mate?  Need to sort out some logistics with the missus as she's travelling up with me but staying at her mates in Dundee for the weekend !


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 5, 2015)

Junior said:



			Any confirmation on the Murcar times mate?  Need to sort out some logistics with the missus as she's travelling up with me but staying at her mates in Dundee for the weekend !
		
Click to expand...

"Smooth operator, smooooooooooooothe operatorrrr"


----------



## Junior (Nov 5, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			"Smooth operator, smooooooooooooothe operatorrrr"
		
Click to expand...

I believe in cheesy corporate speak they call it a "win-win" 

Although, tbh, she wasn't arsed about me going anyway lol


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 5, 2015)

Junior said:



			Any confirmation on the Murcar times mate?  Need to sort out some logistics with the missus as she's travelling up with me but staying at her mates in Dundee for the weekend !
		
Click to expand...

i think we will know times in about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 5, 2015)

HDID Kenny & Paperboy Burnside on the Monday please. Depending on Cruden Bay tee times we will be looking to play 9 holer prior to main 18


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello peeps,

We have a "master plan" for the whole 3/4/5 days, which will be posted in the next week or so, but if people can advise if they want what days for their Carnoustie free round, we can tie it all down then.  Please also advise which course (Burnside or Buddon). 
Options are:-

1.Thursday mid to late afternoon.

2. Sunday approx 16.00 - 17.00 (N.B. playing Trump in the morning, people playing the 36 will get priority early tee times at Trump). Travel time is approx 1hr 30 from trump to Carnoustie.

3. Monday approx 15.00 onwards (N.B. carnoustie championship tee off times are from 9.00  in the morning, again people playing 36 holes will get prioritised for early tee times).

4. Tuesday morning, approx 10.00.

Cruden may be approx 15.00 hrs onwards for the championship course, but still to sort.

Murcar, will know in the next few weeks, but we will be having a split tee times, if we can. 11.00 for people who want them times, approx 14-14.30 for those who are travelling up on the Friday.

All the above times are still subject to confirmation by the club, but as stated they will all be in "blocks", and no stragglers.

Glyverbirchy tours.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 5, 2015)

Badger - clear your inbox.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Nov 5, 2015)

Definitely Sunday for me please Pete for Carnoustie....Burnside preferable.


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 5, 2015)

Is there space on this trip?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 5, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Is there space on this trip?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, e-mail the address in my signature.

Didn't you ask a few months ago?


----------



## badger57 (Nov 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Badger - clear your inbox.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Done  :thup:


----------



## chellie (Nov 7, 2015)

Payments set up to clear amount due in 2016.

Now, where are we off in 2017


----------



## 2blue (Nov 7, 2015)

chellie said:



			Payments set up to clear amount due in 2016.

Now, where are we off in 2017

Click to expand...

Saw Grass?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 7, 2015)

2blue said:



			Saw Grass?
		
Click to expand...

Belek sounds nice:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 7, 2015)

rickg said:



			Definitely Sunday for me please Pete for Carnoustie....Burnside preferable.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me please Pete.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 7, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Belek sounds nice:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Do we do, soft-holiday type trips??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2015)

chellie said:



			Payments set up to clear amount due in 2016.

Now, where are we off in 2017

Click to expand...

There have been discussions for a mega trip in 2021............saying nowt, so dont ask me yet.:whoo:


----------



## Region3 (Nov 7, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Belek sounds nice:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm in


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Belek sounds nice:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ppfffttttt.

I do fancy Thracian cliffs though.:thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 7, 2015)

Stick me down for Burnside on the Sunday afternoon too please.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm also losing track a bit of where we are playing and when, any chance it could be updated on the sticky thread please??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I'm also losing track a bit of where we are playing and when, any chance it could be updated on the sticky thread please??
		
Click to expand...

There will be a post on the next week outlining the main times etc but you only have to look back a few pages to see most of it.:thup:


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, e-mail the address in my signature.

Didn't you ask a few months ago?
		
Click to expand...

Yep but no idea where we're playing on what days and the cost! Let me know nearer the time - I'll be first last minute reserve!


----------



## 2blue (Nov 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello peeps,

We have a "master plan" for the whole 3/4/5 days, which will be posted in the next week or so, but if people can advise if they want what days for their Carnoustie free round, we can tie it all down then.  Please also advise which course (Burnside or Buddon). 
Options are:-

1.Thursday mid to late afternoon.

2. Sunday approx 16.00 - 17.00 (N.B. playing Trump in the morning, people playing the 36 will get priority early tee times at Trump). Travel time is approx 1hr 30 from trump to Carnoustie.

3. Monday approx 15.00 onwards (N.B. carnoustie championship tee off times are from 9.00  in the morning, again people playing 36 holes will get prioritised for early tee times).

4. Tuesday morning, approx 10.00.

Cruden may be approx 15.00 hrs onwards for the championship course, but still to sort.

Murcar, will know in the next few weeks, but we will be having a split tee times, if we can. 11.00 for people who want them times, approx 14-14.30 for those who are travelling up on the Friday.

All the above times are still subject to confirmation by the club, but as stated they will all be in "blocks", and no stragglers.

Glyverbirchy tours.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

OK Pete...  when you, on Sun, were legging it out of Annfield early  ........... me & my 'Golfing-Nephews' were meeting to sort our Trump Trip.
So for us its.......  
THURS - Burnside (late afternoon'ish, please)
FRI     -  Murcar  ( am. Tee-time)

We're at N Aberdeen Premier Inn, Thurs 'till Sun.....  then Dundee Central Prem, just Sun night.

I've sent the main balance to Birchy...  how much is Murcar?  Do we play on the day?

Winter golf has arrived this last day or so... Dooh :angry:


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 9, 2015)

2blue said:



			OK Pete...  when you, on Sun, were legging it out of Annfield early  ........... me & my 'Golfing-Nephews' were meeting to sort our Trump Trip.
So for us its.......  
THURS - Burnside (late afternoon'ish, please)
FRI     -  Murcar  ( am. Tee-time)

We're at N Aberdeen Premier Inn, Thurs 'till Sun.....  then Dundee Central Prem, just Sun night.

I've sent the main balance to Birchy...  how much is Murcar?  Do we play on the day?

Winter golf has arrived this last day or so... Dooh :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Davey, me Duffers and Davemac are looking to get to Carnoustie for 2pm ish, I'm sure with your youth and a few others we could have a mini meet/sweep?

Liverbirdie - we'd like to play the burnside mid afternoon on the Thursday if at all possible la.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 9, 2015)

2blue said:



			OK Pete...  when you, on Sun, were legging it out of Annfield early  ........... me & my 'Golfing-Nephews' were meeting to sort our Trump Trip.
So for us its.......  
THURS - Burnside (late afternoon'ish, please)
FRI     -  Murcar  ( am. Tee-time)

We're at N Aberdeen Premier Inn, Thurs 'till Sun.....  then Dundee Central Prem, just Sun night.

I've sent the main balance to Birchy...  how much is Murcar?  Do we play on the day?

Winter golf has arrived this last day or so... Dooh :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Hello Davey baby,

Murcar will be Â£60 (normally Â£100) on the Friday, to be confirmed in the coming weeks.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 9, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Davey, me Duffers and Davemac are looking to get to Carnoustie for 2pm ish, I'm sure with your youth and a few others we could have a mini meet/sweep?

Liverbirdie - we'd like to play the burnside mid afternoon on the Thursday if at all possible la.
		
Click to expand...

OK mate, as soon as we have everyone's preferences in, we'll approach Carnoustie for the tee times.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Davey baby,

Murcar will be Â£60 (normally Â£100) on the Friday, to be confirmed in the coming weeks.
		
Click to expand...

OK, you lovely Liverpool Lad....  Pete....   nice deal.

Aye Stu...  wud say we can make 2ish......  6hr trip, or so for me an me Nephews, I'd say. Where you staying the weekend? We're at N Aberdeen Premier Inn...keeping the Cup safe


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 9, 2015)

2blue said:



			OK, you lovely Liverpool Lad....  Pete....   nice deal.

Aye Stu...  wud say we can make 2ish......  6hr trip, or so for me an me Nephews, I'd say. Where you staying the weekend? *We're at N Aberdeen Premier Inn...keeping the Cup safe*

Click to expand...

Ive heard mate, they've been in touch and asked me to install a trough for the Orse's :whoo:

We're staying in the Hilton Aberdeen, I've left it with Duffers to sort :thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 10, 2015)

OK, I'm a complete idiot. I booked the wrong days for my hotel stay. 

In order to sort out my own mess I wrote down what I think is happening with my choices in bold. Maybe it'll be helpful for others?


[TABLE="class: grid, width: 500, align: center"]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Thu 28*[/TD]
[TD]*Fri 29*[/TD]
[TD]*Sat 30*[/TD]
[TD]*Sun 1*[/TD]
[TD]*Mon 2*[/TD]
[TD]*Tue 2*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Main Course*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Trump*[/TD]
[TD]*Trump*[/TD]
[TD]*Carnoustie*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Carnoustie extras*[/TD]
[TD]Burside/Buddon pm[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Burnside*/Buddon* pm*[/TD]
[TD]Burnside/Buddon pm[/TD]
[TD]Burnside/Buddon am[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Aberdeen extras*[/TD]
[TD]*Murcar*[/TD]
[TD]*Cruden*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## IanG (Nov 10, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			OK, I'm a complete idiot. I booked the wrong days for my hotel stay. 

In order to sort out my own mess I wrote down what I think is happening with my choices in bold. Maybe it'll be helpful for others?


[TABLE="class: grid, width: 500, align: center"]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Thu 28*[/TD]
[TD]*Fri 29*[/TD]
[TD]*Sat 30*[/TD]
[TD]*Sun 1*[/TD]
[TD]*Mon 2*[/TD]
[TD]*Tue 2*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Main Course*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Trump*[/TD]
[TD]*Trump*[/TD]
[TD]*Carnoustie*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Carnoustie extras*[/TD]
[TD]Burside/Buddon pm[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Burnside*/Buddon* pm*[/TD]
[TD]Burnside/Buddon pm[/TD]
[TD]Burnside/Buddon am[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Aberdeen extras*[/TD]
[TD]*Murcar*[/TD]
[TD]*Cruden*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Jim I think you've got Cruden & Murcar the wrong way round.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh, I don't think I have according to the info in the sticky post. Has it changed?


----------



## 2blue (Nov 10, 2015)

IanG said:



			Jim I think you've got Cruden & Murcar the wrong way round.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah... Ian's right,  Murcar is defo Fri


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 10, 2015)

Thursday Cruden Bay
Friday Murcur


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 10, 2015)

Cheers. The sticky thread is out of date in that case. 


[TABLE="class: grid, width: 500, align: center"]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Thu 28*[/TD]
[TD]*Fri 29*[/TD]
[TD]*Sat 30*[/TD]
[TD]*Sun 1*[/TD]
[TD]*Mon 2*[/TD]
[TD]*Tue 2*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Main Course*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Trump*[/TD]
[TD]*Trump*[/TD]
[TD]*Carnoustie*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Carnoustie extras*[/TD]
[TD]Burside/Buddon pm[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Burnside*/Buddon* pm*[/TD]
[TD]Burnside/Buddon pm[/TD]
[TD]Burnside/Buddon am[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Aberdeen extras*[/TD]
[TD]*Cruden*[/TD]
[TD]*Murcar*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 10, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Cheers. The sticky thread is out of date in that case. 


[TABLE="class: grid, width: 500, align: center"]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Thu 28*[/TD]
[TD]*Fri 29*[/TD]
[TD]*Sat 30*[/TD]
[TD]*Sun 1*[/TD]
[TD]*Mon 2*[/TD]
[TD]*Tue 2*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Main Course*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Trump*[/TD]
[TD]*Trump*[/TD]
[TD]*Carnoustie*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Carnoustie extras*[/TD]
[TD]Burside/Buddon pm[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Burnside*/Buddon* pm*[/TD]
[TD]Burnside/Buddon pm[/TD]
[TD]Burnside/Buddon am[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Aberdeen extras*[/TD]
[TD]*Cruden*[/TD]
[TD]*Murcar*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Not out of date Jim, just wrong


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for the help. Now I can get it all signed off by the missus. :rofl:


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Me, stuey c and duffers for the burnside 2pm thursday, if possible please fellas :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 10, 2015)

I am assuming we are playing Cruden in the afternoon ? Booking flight is in the morning shortly, so hopefully will not miss tee time. I am sure it has been mentioned many times, but memory not good.


----------



## rickg (Nov 10, 2015)

Ok, here's my list.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 10, 2015)

richart said:



			I am assuming we are playing Cruden in the afternoon ? Booking flight is in the morning shortly, so hopefully will not miss tee time. I am sure it has been mentioned many times, but memory not good.

Click to expand...

Tee times for cruden are now booked. 1st tee time is 14.30 so we will try and accommodate everyone with suitable tee times if know what time people are arriving at cruden.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 10, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Me, stuey c and duffers for the burnside 2pm thursday, if possible please fellas :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No probs Dave, now respond to my pm :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 10, 2015)

rickg said:



			Ok, here's my list.

View attachment 17581

Click to expand...

Very good rick, do I detect a bit of excitement?


----------



## richart (Nov 10, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Tee times for cruden are now booked. 1st tee time is 14.30 so we will try and accommodate everyone with suitable tee times if know what time people are arriving at cruden.
		
Click to expand...

 Perfect.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 10, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Cheers. The sticky thread is out of date in that case. 


[TABLE="class: grid, width: 500, align: center"]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Thu 28*[/TD]
[TD]*Fri 29*[/TD]
[TD]*Sat 30*[/TD]
[TD]*Sun 1*[/TD]
[TD]*Mon 2*[/TD]
[TD]*Tue 2*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Main Course*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Trump*[/TD]
[TD]*Trump*[/TD]
[TD]*Carnoustie*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Carnoustie extras*[/TD]
[TD]Burside/Buddon pm[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Burnside*/Buddon* pm*[/TD]
[TD]Burnside/Buddon pm[/TD]
[TD]Burnside/Buddon am[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Aberdeen extras*[/TD]
[TD]*Cruden*[/TD]
[TD]*Murcar*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jim,

Yes, that post was at the early planning stage, and is now locked, so can't change it.

Cruden bay - Thursday 2.30 onwards

Murcar - Friday (subject to confirmation in the coming weeks)


----------



## rickg (Nov 10, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Very good rick, do I detect a bit of excitement?
		
Click to expand...

A soupÃ§on


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 10, 2015)

Are charts compulsory??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 10, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Are charts compulsory?? 

Click to expand...

Get your Spectrum 48K out Kenny!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 11, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello peeps,

We have a "master plan" for the whole 3/4/5 days, which will be posted in the next week or so, but if people can advise if they want what days for their Carnoustie free round, we can tie it all down then.  Please also advise which course (Burnside or Buddon). 
Options are:-

1.Thursday mid to late afternoon.

2. Sunday approx 16.00 - 17.00 (N.B. playing Trump in the morning, people playing the 36 will get priority early tee times at Trump). Travel time is approx 1hr 30 from trump to Carnoustie.

3. Monday approx 15.00 onwards (N.B. carnoustie championship tee off times are from 9.00  in the morning, again people playing 36 holes will get prioritised for early tee times).

4. Tuesday morning, approx 10.00.

Cruden may be approx 15.00 hrs onwards for the championship course, but still to sort.

Murcar, will know in the next few weeks, but we will be having a split tee times, if we can. 11.00 for people who want them times, approx 14-14.30 for those who are travelling up on the Friday.

All the above times are still subject to confirmation by the club, but as stated they will all be in "blocks", and no stragglers.

Glyverbirchy tours.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can me and my plus one play Burnside on Sunday afternoon /evening please after Trump. Cheers.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 11, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Get your Spectrum 48K out Kenny!
		
Click to expand...

Look at you with the fancy dan computer. ZX81 not good enough for you or something?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Look at you with the fancy dan computer. ZX81 not good enough for you or something?
		
Click to expand...

cOmmodore 64 man,me.:ears:


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 11, 2015)

Ummm.

[video=youtube;HtruRkuVoDA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtruRkuVoDA[/video]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 11, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Ummm.

[video=youtube;HtruRkuVoDA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtruRkuVoDA[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Thats quality :rofl:


----------



## IanG (Nov 11, 2015)

Anyone as bored at work as Jim and using a mac can try the command    

banner Trumpnoustie 2016  

in a terminal window for some of that old ascii nostalgia.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 11, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			cOmmodore 64 man,me.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Look at you with your fancy dan computer.  Dragon 32 not good enough for you or something?  Now that was a computer....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 11, 2015)

Quick heads up to anyone planning to play Carnoustie on Thursday.....it's 2 hours each way from Aberdeen.

Just saying so you know to allow plenty of travel time  :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 11, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Quick heads up to anyone planning to play Carnoustie on Thursday.....it's 2 hours each way from Aberdeen.

Just saying so you know to allow plenty of travel time  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Gordon, AA route says one hour 22 minutes, 60 miles.


----------



## richart (Nov 11, 2015)

Looking at flights back from Aberdeen on the Monday. Can someone confirm tee times at Carnoustie that day. I know they are in the morning, but not sure how early.

Thanks.:thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Gordon, AA route says one hour 22 minutes, 60 miles. 

Click to expand...

Google Maps puts Aberdeen Airport to Carnoustie at 1hr 24 and Trump to Carnoustie at 1 hr 30 without traffic.  With traffic than who knows, currently it's adding on about 15 mins to both.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Looking at flights back from Aberdeen on the Monday. Can someone confirm tee times at Carnoustie that day. I know they are in the morning, but not sure how early.

Thanks.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

tee times start from 09.00 for Carnoustie. If people need to go out in the 1st few groups please let us know and we will sort.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 11, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Quick heads up to anyone planning to play Carnoustie on Thursday.....it's 2 hours each way from Aberdeen.

Just saying so you know to allow plenty of travel time  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

are you cycling it?


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 11, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			are you cycling it?
		
Click to expand...

Coming from that side of Aberdeen it could well take you 2 hrs to get there, traffic in Aberdeen is brutal


----------



## rickg (Nov 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Looking at flights back from Aberdeen on the Monday. Can someone confirm tee times at Carnoustie that day. I know they are in the morning, but not sure how early.

Thanks.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm flying back to Luton at 20:45 on the Monday so if you get a similar flight time, might even get time to fit in a cheeky round somewhere nearer the airport if time permits?


----------



## richart (Nov 11, 2015)

rickg said:



			I'm flying back to Luton at 20:45 on the Monday so if you get a similar flight time, might even get time to fit in a cheeky round somewhere nearer the airport if time permits?
		
Click to expand...

 Bloody hell I will be exhausted after 5 rounds in five days. That is my ration for a month !!

Our flight is 20.30, so a few extra holes are possible.:thup:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 11, 2015)

I am up for playing Carnoustie only if possible. Would suit me best to play Burnside on the Monday afternoon after Champ course :thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Bloody hell I will be exhausted after 5 rounds in five days. That is my ration for a month !!

Our flight is 20.30, so a few extra holes are possible.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

If that's BA from Heathrow it's the same flight as me, which flight are you getting on the way up? I've rented a car so potentially space for one person. Not sure about a few extra holes though, that could expand it to 7 rounds in 5 days? I'm working on the assumption that I'll be golfed out by the end of the main Carnoustie round.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 11, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			If that's BA from Heathrow it's the same flight as me, which flight are you getting on the way up? I've rented a car so potentially space for one person. Not sure about a few extra holes though, that could expand it to 7 rounds in 5 days? I'm working on the assumption that I'll be golfed out by the end of the main Carnoustie round.
		
Click to expand...

I'm on that return flight too. No more golf for me 5 rounds is absolutely plenty!

I think I'm on the 8.50 on Thursday morning.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 11, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			If that's BA from Heathrow it's the same flight as me, which flight are you getting on the way up? I've rented a car so potentially space for one person. Not sure about a few extra holes though, that could expand it to 7 rounds in 5 days? I'm working on the assumption that I'll be golfed out by the end of the main Carnoustie round.
		
Click to expand...




Robobum said:



			I'm on that return flight too. No more golf for me 5 rounds is absolutely plenty!

I think I'm on the 8.50 on Thursday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly your both lightweights or is rick just a machine


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 11, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I am up for playing Carnoustie only if possible. Would suit me best to play Burnside on the Monday afternoon after Champ course :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice to have you along and no probs on fourdoors as well.

Will send you bank details over tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 11, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Clearly your both lightweights or is rick just a machine 

Click to expand...

We've both witnessed his exemplary flag tending skills! Energy conservation


----------



## richart (Nov 11, 2015)

Robobum said:



			I'm on that return flight too. No more golf for me 5 rounds is absolutely plenty!

I think I'm on the 8.50 on Thursday morning.
		
Click to expand...

 We are on that flight as well Darren. Think there will be four of us, maybe six.


----------



## richart (Nov 11, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			If that's BA from Heathrow it's the same flight as me, which flight are you getting on the way up? I've rented a car so potentially space for one person. Not sure about a few extra holes though, that could expand it to 7 rounds in 5 days? I'm working on the assumption that I'll be golfed out by the end of the main Carnoustie round.
		
Click to expand...

 8.50 BA Flight from Heathrow. 

There are six of us staying together Ben. Don't think we could all squeeze in your car !


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 11, 2015)

richart said:



			8.50 BA Flight from Heathrow. 

There are six of us staying together Ben. Don't think we could all squeeze in your car !
		
Click to expand...

Same flights both directions then! Have you booked the accommodation yet? Still looking at the various options, the Premier Inns are obviously cheapest but a bit out of the way for evening eating & drinking.


----------



## richart (Nov 11, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Same flights both directions then! Have you booked the accommodation yet? Still looking at the various options, the Premier Inns are obviously cheapest but a bit out of the way for evening eating & drinking.
		
Click to expand...

There are six of us sharing a farmhouse. we booked it months ago, to beat the rush !!!


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Nov 11, 2015)

And Richard's bringing his home brew!



richart said:



			There are six of us sharing a farmhouse. we booked it months ago, to beat the rush !!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 11, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice to have you along and no probs on fourdoors as well.

Will send you bank details over tomorrow afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Glyn, I've been wanting a crack at Carnastie for a while :cheers:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 11, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Ummm.

[video=youtube;HtruRkuVoDA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtruRkuVoDA[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Back to work Jim.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 11, 2015)

The driving times I quoted were taken from Google traffic which takes into account current conditions, just an indication in case people think it's only 5 mins down the road :thup:


----------



## rickg (Nov 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Clearly your both lightweights *or is rick just a machine * 

Click to expand...

^
This .........plus I'm only playing 4 rounds in 3 days.....plenty more energy to spare. :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2015)

Cruden have confirmed receipt of our deposit, so we're now officially booked in for that.

Just waiting on Murcar now, for a full house.

Once the last frosts of January are out of the way, then the cool autumnul days of February will be behind us and that first sunny March day leaks through the clouds, I gurantee you will have a smile on your face..........for less than 6-7 weeks after, the golfing world tour of Aberdeenshire's finest, will be in touching distance, my friend.

:cheers:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 12, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cruden have confirmed receipt of our deposit, so we're now officially booked in for that.

Just waiting on Murcar now, for a full house.

Once the last frosts of January are out of the way, then the cool autumnul days of February will be behind us and that first sunny March day leaks through the clouds, I gurantee you will have a smile on your face..........for less than 6-7 weeks after, the golfing world tour of Aberdeenshire's finest, will be in touching distance, my friend.

:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

How many we got for Cruden Pete?


----------



## 2blue (Nov 13, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			tee times start from 09.00 for Carnoustie. If people need to go out in the 1st few groups please let us know and we will sort.
		
Click to expand...

Glyn... I think me & my Barnsley 'nephews' would appreciate an earlyish time as we're driving back immediately after the Presentation stuff.... though obviously those with limited visas & flights to the 'Deep South' have priority...... God, how we mollycoddle those southern-softies :rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 13, 2015)

The jet we have chartered leaves Aberdeen at 20:50 so no desperate rush for us* to get back early


*
D4S
Merv79
Richart
Wookie
Topoftheflops
Oxfordcomma

Anyone else on the same flight to Heathrow?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			How many we got for Cruden Pete?
		
Click to expand...

I think we've got about 20-odd, Ken.


----------



## rickg (Nov 13, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Anyone else on the same flight to Heathrow?
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube_share;_pLNKpB0Fmw]http://youtu.be/_pLNKpB0Fmw[/video]


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think we've got about 20-odd, Ken.
		
Click to expand...


If that equates to 20 playing all rounds on the trip that a great turnout :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			If that equates to 20 playing all rounds on the trip that a great turnout :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yup, sure is.

We get some more joining us once we're into the new year year, as quite a few joined the Inverness trip in the 2-3 months before.

Glyn, will be along with his spreadsheet soon.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 13, 2015)

I know we can't talk about costs on the thread but how do we find out what we have left to pay?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 13, 2015)

Robobum said:



			I know we can't talk about costs on the thread but how do we find out what we have left to pay?
		
Click to expand...

how much have you paid Darren? 
We will send you an email.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yup, sure is.

We get some more joining us once we're into the new year year, as quite a few joined the Inverness trip in the 2-3 months before.

Glyn, will be along with his spreadsheet soon.

Click to expand...

spreadsheet next week. I have been busy this week.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 13, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			how much have you paid Darren? 
We will send you an email.
		
Click to expand...

I've done the initial deposit and the one requested this month. Cheers Glyn


----------



## Odvan (Nov 14, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			spreadsheet next week. I have been busy this week.
		
Click to expand...

Biggest lie ever. You have the cushiest job in the world.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Biggest lie ever. You have the cushiest job in the world.
		
Click to expand...

And the best name badges.:thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 15, 2015)

Just sent you Â£150 Birchy.
Let us know when you get it mate :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Just sent you Â£150 Birchy.
Let us know when you get it mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Got it mate :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 16, 2015)

Cheers Scott,  I'd better get a hotel booked now


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Cheers Scott,  I'd better get a hotel booked now 

Click to expand...

Hang on, thing getting checked out now. You travelling p Thursday or Friday?


----------



## chellie (Nov 16, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Cheers Scott,  I'd better get a hotel booked now 

Click to expand...

Premier Inn still had the Â£35 rooms yesterday.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 16, 2015)

I've just transferred Carnoustie money for me and fourdoors (Davie).
Think the reference was still CS/Dornoch/Southerness though 

Can you confirm receipt Scott :cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I've just transferred Carnoustie money for me and fourdoors (Davie).
Think the reference was still CS/Dornoch/Southerness though 

Can you confirm receipt Scott :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Good to have you on board, Paulo!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 16, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I've just transferred Carnoustie money for me and fourdoors (Davie).
Think the reference was still CS/Dornoch/Southerness though 

Can you confirm receipt Scott :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Got the dough gents :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Nov 16, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Got the dough gents :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can you confirm you've got mine please mate


----------



## Birchy (Nov 16, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Can you confirm you've got mine please mate
		
Click to expand...

Got you as paid Â£275 mate


----------



## Robobum (Nov 16, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Got you as paid Â£275 mate
		
Click to expand...

Perfect. Cheers Birchy


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 16, 2015)

Scott....sounds like I'm due to pay you more dosh?  Can you check myself and Merv please mate?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 16, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Scott....sounds like I'm due to pay you more dosh?  Can you check myself and Merv please mate?
		
Click to expand...

You have both paid Â£125 at the moment.

Another Â£150 each due anytime soon :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 16, 2015)

Birchy said:



			You have both paid Â£125 at the moment.

Another Â£150 each due anytime soon :thup:
		
Click to expand...

OMG my overdraft is taking a hammering right now!  Cheers, I'll get your bank details from Merv as he paid the last lot  :thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 19, 2015)

Just paid my outstanding balance of Â£215 into the Bank of Birchy.  My mates money will be along shortly.


----------



## Crawfy (Nov 19, 2015)

Burnside for me please - on Monday afternoon. Cheers!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks chaps.

Keep the next sets of payments coming, and we need them all by the end of this month, but understand if some are waiting for this month's wages to go in first.:thup:

Carnoustie - Full deposit is in and all booked.

Cruden - Interim deposit in and fully booked.

Murcar - should have final confirmation in the next week - interim deposit will be paid.

Trump - Big deposit will be going over at the beginning of December.

Believe me, as we know from the Castle Stuart/Dornoch trip, it's a great feeling to get through Xmas and the new year having known that 2/3rd's of the green fees are paid, giving you 4 months to just save for you spends.


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2015)

Massive change of plans for me and chances are i *might* manage Carnoustie only if an option.

Is this available?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 20, 2015)

Val said:



			Massive change of plans for me and chances are i *might* manage Carnoustie only if an option.

Is this available?
		
Click to expand...

For you ambassador, of course we can.


----------



## Crawfy (Nov 23, 2015)

Now that green fees are almost paid, time to get my accom sorted for the trip. 

Anyone looking for someone to buddy up with them for accommodation in Aberdeen on the Saturday night and in/around Carnoustie on the Sunday night?

As I'm driving down to Glasgow on Monday after 2 x rounds at Carnoustie I'd prefer to wake up on Monday as close to the 1st tee as poss, hence driving down from Trump on Sunday.

PM me if anyone's interested in splitting accommodation costs - Cheers


----------



## chellie (Nov 26, 2015)

Scott, can you confirm that me and HID are paid in full so far. Ta


----------



## Birchy (Nov 26, 2015)

chellie said:



			Scott, can you confirm that me and HID are paid in full so far. Ta
		
Click to expand...

Will check in next few days Anne. I know I've had a couple of payments from you recently so I think you are up to date of the top of my head. The spreadsheet will confirm though


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 26, 2015)

Can the following please let me know when they would like to play the other Carnoustie course as I have either missed your reply or you haven't given us an answer yet. I have got everyone else's reply.

Oxfordcomma
region 3 and his plus 1
gregbwfc
robobum
drive4show and we need to know about Cruden and Murcar
Merv 79 
pauldj42
The Albatross and his plus 1
Wookie
Richart
Junior
Badger and we need to know about Cruden and Murcar 
Top of the flop and his plus 1
Radbourne 2010


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 26, 2015)

Glyn

Myself, Merv, Richart, Wookie and TOTF +1 are all rooming together and likely car sharing too so I'll email them and sort out our plan then get back to you

cheers


----------



## Robobum (Nov 26, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Can the following please let me know when they would like to play the other Carnoustie course as I have either missed your reply or you haven't given us an answer yet. I have got everyone else's reply.

Oxfordcomma
region 3 and his plus 1
gregbwfc
robobum
drive4show and we need to know about Cruden and Murcar
Merv 79 
pauldj42
The Albatross and his plus 1
Wookie
Richart
Junior
Badger and we need to know about Cruden and Murcar 
Top of the flop and his plus 1
Radbourne 2010
		
Click to expand...

Not for me mate. Enough golf on the trip already


----------



## Junior (Nov 26, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Can the following please let me know when they would like to play the other Carnoustie course as I have either missed your reply or you haven't given us an answer yet. I have got everyone else's reply.

Oxfordcomma
region 3 and his plus 1
gregbwfc
robobum
drive4show and we need to know about Cruden and Murcar
Merv 79 
pauldj42
The Albatross and his plus 1
Wookie
Richart
Junior
Badger and we need to know about Cruden and Murcar 
Top of the flop and his plus 1
Radbourne 2010
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate,  no, just the main Carnoustie course for me.... 4 rounds in 4 days is enough for my pipe cleaner legs


----------



## richart (Nov 26, 2015)

Junior said:



			Hi mate,  no, just the main Carnoustie course for me.... 4 rounds in 4 days is enough for my pipe cleaner legs   

Click to expand...

 Same here, but 5 rounds in five days.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 26, 2015)

richart said:



			Same here, but 5 rounds in five days.

Click to expand...

^^

What he said, same for Merv I would imagine.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 26, 2015)

Junior said:



			Hi mate,  no, just the main Carnoustie course for me.... 4 rounds in 4 days is enough for my pipe cleaner legs   

Click to expand...

Man up, I'm hopefully playing 4 rounds in 3 days. Which by the looks of the courses should equate to at least 40 lost balls.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Man up, I'm hopefully playing 4 rounds in 3 days. Which by the looks of the courses should equate to at least 40 lost balls.

Click to expand...

I think some have lost 2 already.

6 in 5 days for me - easy.

We did 7 in 6 the year before, will be like a walk in the park.


----------



## Junior (Nov 26, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Man up, I'm hopefully playing 4 rounds in 3 days. Which by the looks of the courses should equate to at least 40 lost balls.

Click to expand...

  7 in 6 followed by a 400 mile drive finished me off last year.  Plus, I don't think I could afford anymore lost balls


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 26, 2015)

Anyone playing Cruden planning to play the 9 hole course pre main round? Me & Paperboy are.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Can the following please let me know when they would like to play the other Carnoustie course as I have either missed your reply or you haven't given us an answer yet. I have got everyone else's reply.

Oxfordcomma
region 3 and his plus 1
gregbwfc
robobum
drive4show and we need to know about Cruden and Murcar
Merv 79 
pauldj42
The Albatross and his plus 1
Wookie
Richart
Junior
Badger and we need to know about Cruden and Murcar 
Top of the flop and his plus 1
Radbourne 2010
		
Click to expand...

Burnside on the Sunday evening please.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Anyone playing Cruden planning to play the 9 hole course pre main round? Me & Paperboy are.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, either that or have a little kip.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 26, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, either that or have a little kip.

Click to expand...

And boy do you need some beauty sleep


----------



## richart (Nov 26, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Anyone playing Cruden planning to play the 9 hole course pre main round? Me & Paperboy are.
		
Click to expand...

 I hope Simon is packing a good supply of balls. 

I am bringing my usual supply of six balls, and should those be lost I will not play any more. Can't see it being a problem with my laser like accuracy, and the wide open courses we are playing.:thup:


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Nov 27, 2015)

And us! (and +1)



drive4show said:



			^^

What he said, same for Merv I would imagine.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wookie (Nov 27, 2015)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			And us! (and +1)
		
Click to expand...

And 1 other too!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 27, 2015)

richart said:



			I hope Simon is packing a good supply of balls. 

I am bringing my usual supply of six balls, and should those be lost I will not play any more. Can't see it being a problem with my laser like accuracy, and the wide open courses we are playing.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

We should run a sweep on the total number of balls donated to the Scottish wilderness :swing:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 27, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			We should run a sweep on the total number of balls donated to the Scottish wilderness :swing:
		
Click to expand...

I'm just sorting my supplies out now, one black box per round should do me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm just sorting my supplies out now, one black box per round should do me.

View attachment 17719

Click to expand...

Funny you should say that, Bluewolf needs a black box in his balls, he hits them so far out of bounds, he needs it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm just sorting my supplies out now, one black box per round should do me.

View attachment 17719

Click to expand...

Good job Delc isn't going on this trip, he would need a box just for the putting green


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 27, 2015)

150 sent over Scott, nice one fellas


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			150 sent over Scott, nice one fellas
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave, any more - keep em coming, we want to send over to Trump and Murcar for next week.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 27, 2015)

Finally got round to sending my November Â£150 as well.

Glyn, I'm another one going to pass on the extra Carnoustie round. Logistics mean it would have to be the Sunday really and I don't fancy an early start at Trump followed by a dash down the coast and then a late finish. 5 in 5 is fine for me, even if my legs don't look like pipecleaners!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 28, 2015)

Can someone pm the bank details please as Merv played the first payment for me.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 28, 2015)

I am away till Monday but will send through the rest of my mates money as soon as I get back.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 28, 2015)

I have sent further payment through for Chris McCafferty Snr and Davie Forde Snr for Carnoustie, can you confirm receipt Scott :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 28, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I have sent further payment through for Chris McCafferty Snr and Davie Forde Snr for Carnoustie, can you confirm receipt Scott :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul.

I know some are waiting for details/will send early next week.

70% of people have paid the Â£125 + Â£150, can the rest try and get it done by Wednesday latest please, as we want to send it on Thursday/Friday latest.

I know it's an awkward time of year, but everyone was advised that this would be when the 2nd payment was due. After this the back of it is broken.:thup:

Any problems, PM me please.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2015)

Checking payments now.

D4S will send you the details via PM shortly.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2015)

Got the payments sent by people on this page.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 28, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Can the following please let me know when they would like to play the other Carnoustie course as I have either missed your reply or you haven't given us an answer yet. I have got everyone else's reply.
		
Click to expand...

Not fussed about the extra round Glyn, 4 plenty for me.
Cheers :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 29, 2015)

Just sent through payment for our 3.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 29, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			Just sent through payment for our 3.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Josh.:thup:

Birchy what's the current conversion rate for Mexican pesos?:ears:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 29, 2015)

Â£150 paid in Dorset drachma  :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 29, 2015)

*Re: "Trumping" on the thrones...............*

Â£100 balance paid.....phew :thup:


----------



## Val (Nov 29, 2015)

I've something to sort over the coming days but it looks like I'll be joining you for Carnoustie :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 29, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Â£100 balance paid.....phew :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Val said:



			I've something to sort over the coming days but it looks like I'll be joining you for Carnoustie :thup:
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			Â£150 paid in Dorset drachma  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks boys, and lets see where you put Carnoustie in your top five/ten/twenty for next year, Val. #conundrum


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2015)

Just paid the rest of my mates balance now.  So to quote Eric B and Rakim, no doubt a favourite on the jukebox in many a clubhouse throughout the country, we're Paid in Full.  This is a journey, into the rough...

[video=youtube_share;E7t8eoA_1jQ]https://youtu.be/E7t8eoA_1jQ[/video]


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 30, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks boys, and lets see where you put Carnoustie in your top five/ten/twenty for next year, Val. #conundrum
		
Click to expand...

Pete, I've played it about 15 years ago and need to play it again to rate its position don't remember being blown away by it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Pete, I've played it about 15 years ago and need to play it again to rate its position don't remember being blown away by it.
		
Click to expand...

It was my no.1 for a bit, up to about 5 years ago.

It has been usurped by a few since but still definitely in my top ten, possibly even around 5. I think with it being pretty flat, it isn't higher, but it has one of the toughest finishes I've known.


----------



## TheAlbatross (Dec 1, 2015)

Just transferred Â£150 to Birchy's account details - could you confirm this has been received. Thanks.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 1, 2015)

TheAlbatross said:



			Just transferred Â£150 to Birchy's account details - could you confirm this has been received. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Can you confirm what courses you and your plus 1 will be playing please?

Need to update our list.


----------



## TheAlbatross (Dec 2, 2015)

We will be playing Trump twice and the two courses at Carnoustie. Thanks.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 2, 2015)

TheAlbatross said:



			We will be playing Trump twice and the two courses at Carnoustie. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

When did you want to play the 2nd course at Carnoustie?


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2015)

Â£150 transferred today Scott.:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi Glyn. Can you put me down for the same rounds as Stu, Duffers and Davey Mac please. I'll sort the money ASAP.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 2, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Hi Glyn. Can you put me down for the same rounds as Stu, Duffers and Davey Mac please. I'll sort the money ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

Top man Danny boy 

Are you going toe to toe with Stu on the beers again


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 2, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Top man Danny boy 

Are you going toe to toe with Stu on the beers again 

Click to expand...

I suspect not mate. I doubt my body could cope with the rigours of a Stuey session more than once a year. Will you be on the Lime and Sodas again??


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 2, 2015)

Carnoustie is a fantastic course it won't blow you way scenic wise theres no huge dunes like the Irish Links its just a bloody hard course. You'll know been in a battle when you come of after 18 holes there.


----------



## Odvan (Dec 2, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I doubt my body could cope with the rigours of a Stuey session more than once a year.
		
Click to expand...

What about the drinking?

Ba dum, tish


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 2, 2015)

Odvan said:



			What about the drinking?

Ba dum, tish
		
Click to expand...

Don't be divulging my pastimes on here please, you never who is reading........


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 2, 2015)

Odvan said:



			What about the drinking?

Ba dum, tish
		
Click to expand...

Hey. What happens in Aberdovey stays in Aberdovey.


----------



## Junior (Dec 2, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Hey. What happens in Aberdovey stays in Aberdovey.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhhhhh......that's why you were limping !!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2015)

Junior said:



			Ahhhhhhh......that's why you were limp.
		
Click to expand...

Accurate?


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 2, 2015)

Junior said:



			Ahhhhhhh......that's why you were limping !!!!
		
Click to expand...

He was fine in my room......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2015)

Just booked our accommodation for Aberdeen - cracking place and price.

http://www.skene-house.co.uk/holburn_suites/holburn_gallery

Most of the central hotels dont have good parking options, or are expensive. We've got a 2 bedroomed executive suite for Â£35 pppn, and it is within 5 minutes walk of the main drag in Aberdeen (union street).

If you can get 3/4/5 people to share the advanced rate is as little as Â£35/39/36 each. Loads of room, a proper living room, free parking and breakfast included.

Miles better than a premier inn, if you havent paid for it yet.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Dec 2, 2015)

Just sent over Â£150 Scott :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 2, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Carnoustie is a fantastic course it won't blow you way scenic wise theres no huge dunes like the Irish Links its just a bloody hard course. You'll know been in a battle when you come of after 18 holes there.
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong Steve, plus one of the hardest finishing 3 holes in golf. (2 holes for women - 16 is an easy par 4 for us!)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			You're not wrong Steve, plus one of the hardest finishing 3 holes in golf. (2 holes for women - 16 is an easy par 4 for us!)
		
Click to expand...

I think you have to include the 15th also Kaz, to say the last four are. Is 15 called "Spectacles", long,long and devilish bunkers that you have to slot it between.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think you have to include the 15th also Kaz, to say the last four are. Is 15 called "Spectacles", long,long and devilish bunkers that you have to slot it between.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure 14 is spectacles Pete, shares a double green with the 4th I think.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just booked our accommodation for Aberdeen - cracking place and price.

http://www.skene-house.co.uk/holburn_suites/holburn_gallery

Most of the central hotels dont have good parking options, or are expensive. We've got a 2 bedroomed executive suite for Â£35 pppn, and it is within 5 minutes walk of the main drag in Aberdeen (union street).

If you can get 3/4/5 people to share the advanced rate is as little as Â£35/39/36 each. Loads of room, a proper living room, free parking and breakfast included.

Miles better than a premier inn, if you havent paid for it yet.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh no...  we saw you 'Sitting room sofa softies' last year...too comfortable to leave :whoo:  :rofl:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just booked our accommodation for Aberdeen - cracking place and price.

http://www.skene-house.co.uk/holburn_suites/holburn_gallery

Most of the central hotels dont have good parking options, or are expensive. We've got a 2 bedroomed executive suite for Â£35 pppn, and it is within 5 minutes walk of the main drag in Aberdeen (union street).

If you can get 3/4/5 people to share the advanced rate is as little as Â£35/39/36 each. Loads of room, a proper living room, free parking and breakfast included.

Miles better than a premier inn, if you havent paid for it yet.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice on, I'm in the same chain but in a 2 bed executive suite at the Whitehall version. More than happy to pay a few extra quid to be in the city centre.   Although I may not say that when I see the traffic.

http://www.skene-house.co.uk/whitehall_suites


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 3, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			More than happy to pay a few extra quid to be in the city centre.   Although I may not say that when I see the traffic.
]
		
Click to expand...

Or when you see the city centre!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think you have to include the 15th also Kaz, to say the last four are. Is 15 called "Spectacles", long,long and devilish bunkers that you have to slot it between.
		
Click to expand...

Spectacles is 14, Pete. Par 5 for us ( I birdied it this year). Not sure the par for you guys, would be very challenging as a 4. 15 is also a difficult par 4.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 3, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Or when you see the city centre! 

Click to expand...

I hear it's a cross between the architectural splendour of Venice, the excitement of Shanghai, the ultra modern neon lit sky scrapers of Tokyo and the vibrancy of London. I can't wait.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Spectacles is 14, Pete. Par 5 for us ( I birdied it this year). Not sure the par for you guys, would be very challenging as a 4. 15 is also a difficult par 4.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I see - I thought it was the par 4 (5 for you) just before the par 3(4 for you), and you don't hit it like a girl!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Nice on, I'm in the same chain but in a 2 bed executive suite at the Whitehall version. More than happy to pay a few extra quid to be in the city centre. Although I may not say that when I see the traffic.

http://www.skene-house.co.uk/whitehall_suites

Click to expand...

We looked at that one first, but the decor wasn't to our taste. 

I think their both around the same distance from Union street, iirc. they all look decent opttions though, and better parking than right in the city centre.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 3, 2015)

Scott, can you confirm you got the Â£150 I sent on Sunday please?  

cheers  :thup:


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 4, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			You're not wrong Steve, plus one of the hardest finishing 3 holes in golf. (2 holes for women - 16 is an easy par 4 for us!)
		
Click to expand...

Karen i didn't know it was a Par 4 for the women ,an easy birdie or eagle for you then :thup:. Whats your thoughts on that tho should it be the same as the men ?


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey Scott.. Â£150 just sent over.. Description - NW KOK-BLUEWOLF.. Which is quite fitting I suppose..  Let me know if I owe anything else mate...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 4, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Karen i didn't know it was a Par 4 for the women ,an easy birdie or eagle for you then :thup:. Whats your thoughts on that tho should it be the same as the men ?
		
Click to expand...

I think it should be a par 3, it's never a 4. I hit a 5 wood through the back so it's not stupidly long, might be different into the wind, I suppose! Mind you, it was a tough up and down where the pin was tucked that day - I doubted I could keep it on the green if I played for the hole with my second and, sure enough, I didn't!

The only thing I'd say is that it maybe balances out a bit as 17 is an incredibly difficult par 4 for us. Very few can carry the burn but anything other than a stupidly aggressive lay up leaves the green out of range.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 6, 2015)

Right folks thanks for all the recent payments.

Unless i have missed something waiting on payment from :-

Merv79
Radbourne2010
The albatross+1

Can you please advise so we can payments sent off well before xmas. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 6, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Scott, can you confirm you got the Â£150 I sent on Sunday please?  

cheers  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Got it mate.

Is Merv paying his seperate?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 6, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Got it mate.

Is Merv paying his seperate?
		
Click to expand...

Hope so, he already owes me a fortune


----------



## merv79 (Dec 6, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Got it mate.

Is Merv paying his seperate?
		
Click to expand...

i have just transferred Â£150.

Please confirm receipt. Many thanks


----------



## Robobum (Dec 6, 2015)

2 rounds @ Trump......can we play one of the rounds off the back tees?


----------



## Birchy (Dec 6, 2015)

merv79 said:



			i have just transferred Â£150.

Please confirm receipt. Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

That was quick 

Money received :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 6, 2015)

Robobum said:



			2 rounds @ Trump......can we play one of the rounds off the back tees?
		
Click to expand...

Will see what they say on tees but i hope they allow us to play from which tees we want etc.

Will have to let people choose though if thats the case as some wont be able to get it in play from the back.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 6, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Will see what they say on tees but i hope they allow us to play from which tees we want etc.

Will have to let people choose though if thats the case as some wont be able to get it in play from the back.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, we'll ask them nearer the time.

Last time at Castle Stuart or Royal Dornoch, we gave people the choice to play off whatever tees they wanted, and their "shots" were adjusted to CSS or par, iirc.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 6, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Will see what they say on tees but i hope they allow us to play from which tees we want etc.

Will have to let people choose though if thats the case as some wont be able to get it in play from the back.
		
Click to expand...

If the winds blowing like my last visit, there will be loads of holes no-one will reach the fairway from the back tees


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 6, 2015)

We will have two sets of tee times at Murcar for the Friday - approx 10.45 onwards and 2.15 onwards (TBC).

Can people who are playing Murcar advise which tee times they want, so we know how many tee times to book for each session. Please add your name onto the list, as follows:-

Murcar (AM time)

1. Liverbirdie
2. Scouser
3. Willers
4. Lincoln quaker
5. Birchy
6. Odvan
7.
8.
9.
10.

Murcar (PM time)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Please note that we will be having a good sesh on the ale (for those that fancy it) on the Friday night around Aberdeen. If all are in favour of bringing the PM tee time forward, we can look at that, but I presume that most of the people who are travelling up from England on the Thursday will prefer the morning tee time, and maybe just the people travelling up on the day from England and Scotland may prefer the PM time.

Only people playing Murcar, need to advise, obviously.


----------



## Junior (Dec 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			We will have two sets of tee times at Murcar for the Friday - approx 10.45 onwards and 2.15 onwards (TBC).

Can people who are playing Murcar advise which tee times they want, so we know how many tee times to book for each session. Please add your name onto the list, as follows:-

Murcar (AM time)

1. Liverbirdie
2. Scouser
3. Willers
4. Lincoln quaker
5. Birchy
6. Odvan
7.
8.
9.
10.

Murcar (PM time)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Please note that we will be having a good sesh on the ale (for those that fancy it) on the Friday night around Aberdeen. If all are in favour of bringing the PM tee time forward, we can look at that, but I presume that most of the people who are travelling up from England on the Thursday will prefer the morning tee time, and maybe just the people travelling up on the day from England and Scotland may prefer the PM time.

Only people playing Murcar, need to advise, obviously.
		
Click to expand...

Myself and Andy Greg for the morning please mate


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 6, 2015)

I ain't got a clue where/when I'm playing but stick myself and Merv down for whatever Richart/Wookie/TOTF are doing as we will all be travelling togther  :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Dec 6, 2015)

I can feel a NW morning Murcar comp comin' on....

(ignore LQ, most do and he'll finish 10th so is irrelevant)


----------



## Robobum (Dec 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			We will have two sets of tee times at Murcar for the Friday - approx 10.45 onwards and 2.15 onwards (TBC).

Can people who are playing Murcar advise which tee times they want, so we know how many tee times to book for each session. Please add your name onto the list, as follows:-

Murcar (AM time)

1. Liverbirdie
2. Scouser
3. Willers
4. Lincoln quaker
5. Birchy
6. Odvan
7.
8.
9.
10.

Murcar (PM time)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Please note that we will be having a good sesh on the ale (for those that fancy it) on the Friday night around Aberdeen. If all are in favour of bringing the PM tee time forward, we can look at that, but I presume that most of the people who are travelling up from England on the Thursday will prefer the morning tee time, and maybe just the people travelling up on the day from England and Scotland may prefer the PM time.

Only people playing Murcar, need to advise, obviously.
		
Click to expand...

AM please


----------



## IanG (Dec 6, 2015)

Pm preferably for me please. Thanks


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2015)

Would be good to mix it up a bit, as I am happy to play with Northerners. Perhaps a little match North V South ?

AM preferably I would imagine for our five/six


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 6, 2015)

Come on lads, it's not that hard to copy and paste........

Murcar (AM time)

1. Liverbirdie
2. Scouser
3. Willers
4. Lincoln quaker
5. Birchy
6. Odvan
7.Robobum
8.
9.
10.

Murcar (PM time)

1.IanG
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Richart??????

Please add your names in, and copy and paste, ta.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 6, 2015)

richart said:



			Would be good to mix it up a bit, as I am happy to play with Northerners. Perhaps a little match North V South ?
		
Click to expand...

Once all people are confirmed we will look at some interesting little match ups


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on lads, it's not that hard to copy and paste........

Murcar (AM time)

1. Liverbirdie
2. Scouser
3. Willers
4. Lincoln quaker
5. Birchy
6. Odvan
7.Robobum
8.
9.
10.

Murcar (PM time)

1.IanG
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Richart??????

Please add your names in, and copy and paste, ta.

Click to expand...

Don't quite understand Peter. Are there only 10 places in the morning ? There are six of us but as we are travelling together would prefer to play at the same time.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 6, 2015)

richart said:



			Don't quite understand Peter. Are there only 10 places in the morning ? There are six of us but as we are travelling together would prefer to play at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

No mate, as many places in either space, I just put the first ten spaces in so people could put their names next to them, and copy and paste the list...........although, I'll give you credence for not knowing how to copy and paste. Your the only person who is worse on computers than me. Whose your 5 and I'll fill them in.:thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			No mate, as many places in either space, I just put the first ten spaces in so people could put their names next to them, and copy and paste the list...........although, I'll give you credence for not knowing how to copy and paste. Your the only person who is worse on computers than me. Whose your 5 and I'll fill them in.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Yep I am still a virgin copy and paster.

Our 5/6 are Me, Wookie, Drive4Show, Merv79, Topoftheflop and his mate. I have a feeling that Craig (totf) may be flying to Southport for a show on the Friday night, so not sure if he is still playing Murcar, but if he is I imagine he would need to play early rather than late. Hopefully he will be on to confirm.

Hopefully the rest of the 'gang' are happy with Am, as I seem to made a decision on their behalf.oo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 6, 2015)

Come on lads, it's not that hard to copy and paste........

Murcar (AM time)

1. Liverbirdie (NW)
2. Scouser (NW)
3. Willers (NW)
4. Lincoln quaker (SS)
5. Birchy (NW)
6. Odvan (NW)
7. Junior (NW)
8. Andy greg (NW)
9. Robobum (SS)
10. Richart (SS)
11. Wookie (SS)
12. Driveforshow (SS)
13. Merv79 (SS)
14. Topoftheflopmate (SS)
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Murcar (PM time)

1.IanG
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

7 for each side at the mo in the morning, if we do NW vs Southern softies, but lets get all the other names in, then we'll see what comp we come up with.

I'll leave topoftheflop out for now, as I've also heard that he's got another appointment, elsewhere, but if he can confirm.

Please add your names in, and copy and paste, ta.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 7, 2015)

Murcar (AM time)

1. Liverbirdie (NW)
2. Scouser (NW)
3. Willers (NW)
4. Lincoln quaker (SS)
5. Birchy (NW)
6. Odvan (NW)
7. Junior (NW)
8. Andy greg (NW)
9. Robobum (SS)
10. Richart (SS)
11. Wookie (SS)
12. Driveforshow (SS)
13. Merv79 (SS)
14. Topoftheflopmate (SS)
15. HDID Kenny
16. Paperboy
17.
18.
19.
20.

Murcar (PM time)

1.IanG
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 7, 2015)

AM for me as well.

Murcar (AM time)

1. Liverbirdie (NW)
2. Scouser (NW)
3. Willers (NW)
4. Lincoln quaker (SS)
5. Birchy (NW)
6. Odvan (NW)
7. Junior (NW)
8. Andy greg (NW)
9. Robobum (SS)
10. Richart (SS)
11. Wookie (SS)
12. Driveforshow (SS)
13. Merv79 (SS)
14. Topoftheflopmate (SS)
15. HDID Kenny
16. Paperboy
17. Oxfordcomma
18.
19.
20.

Murcar (PM time)

1.IanG
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Poor old ian g


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 7, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Poor old ian g 

Click to expand...

If there is an AM and PM competition at least he has a chance of winning something  :mmm:


----------



## IanG (Dec 7, 2015)

drive4show said:



			If there is an AM and PM competition at least he has a chance of winning something  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

A win's a win &#128077;&#127995; &#128516;


----------



## chellie (Dec 7, 2015)

Murcar (AM time)

 1. Liverbirdie (NW)
 2. Scouser (NW)
 3. Willers (NW)
 4. Lincoln quaker (SS)
 5. Birchy (NW)
 6. Odvan (NW)
 7. Junior (NW)
 8. Andy greg (NW)
 9. Robobum (SS)
 10. Richart (SS)
 11. Wookie (SS)
 12. Driveforshow (SS)
 13. Merv79 (SS)
 14. Topoftheflopmate (SS)
 15. HDID Kenny
 16. Paperboy
 17. Chellie
 18. Chellie + 1
 19.
 20.

 Murcar (PM time)

 1.IanG
 2.
 3.
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 7, 2015)

chellie said:



			Murcar (AM time)

 1. Liverbirdie (NW)
 2. Scouser (NW)
 3. Willers (NW)
 4. Lincoln quaker (SS)
 5. Birchy (NW)
 6. Odvan (NW)
 7. Junior (NW)
 8. Andy greg (NW)
 9. Robobum (SS)
 10. Richart (SS)
 11. Wookie (SS)
 12. Driveforshow (SS)
 13. Merv79 (SS)
 14. Topoftheflopmate (SS)
 15. HDID Kenny
 16. Paperboy
 17. Chellie
 18. Chellie + 1
 19. Stuey
 20. Duffers
 21. Dave Mc

 Murcar (PM time)

 1.IanG
 2.
 3.
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 7, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Cheers
		
Click to expand...

With all these names, AM now carries in to the PM!!! So Ian, your just looking to be last out?? :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks like a decent turnout, and the SS (Southern Softies ?) with a couple of exceptions have a strong squad. Do we have to have LQ ?


----------



## bernix (Dec 7, 2015)

i'd be happy to join ian in the afternoon
 :cheers:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 7, 2015)

richart said:



			Looks like a decent turnout, and the SS (Southern Softies ?) with a couple of exceptions have a strong squad. Do we have to have LQ ?

Click to expand...

Oi :angry:


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 7, 2015)

Murcar (AM time)

 1. Liverbirdie (NW)
 2. Scouser (NW)
 3. Willers (NW)
 4. Lincoln quaker (SS)
 5. Birchy (NW)
 6. Odvan (NW)
 7. Junior (NW)
 8. Andy greg (NW)
 9. Robobum (SS)
 10. Richart (SS)
 11. Wookie (SS)
 12. Driveforshow (SS)
 13. Merv79 (SS)
 14. Topoftheflopmate (SS)
 15. HDID Kenny
 16. Paperboy
 17. Chellie
 18. Chellie + 1
 19.
 20.

 Murcar (PM time)

 1.IanG
 2. Jimaroid
 3. Bernix
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8


I don't actually mind what time I go out, but Ian was looking lonely down there.


----------



## IanG (Dec 7, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Murcar (PM time)

 1.IanG
 2. Jimaroid
 3. Bernix
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8


I don't actually mind what time I go out, but Ian was looking lonely down there. 

Click to expand...

You're a couple of gents, wanting to head out after a leisurely lunch. But if it is only a few of us for the pm I'm happy to join the morning rabble - best have some locals in the mix in case they encounter a  Doric-speaking greenkeeper!


----------



## Trojan615 (Dec 7, 2015)

Anyone from the north east heading to this ????? I`m looking at dropping HID of at her mums in newcastle then heading up.... wondering on the travel / acomodation options....


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 7, 2015)

I seem to have missed all this over past couple of weeks. Still haven't decided if I'm driving up on Wed/Thurs or flying up Friday. When is the latest I can confirm to get a place at Murcar?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 7, 2015)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I seem to have missed all this over past couple of weeks. Still haven't decided if I'm driving up on Wed/Thurs or flying up Friday. When is the latest I can confirm to get a place at Murcar? 

Click to expand...

2 months before, although for organising the tee times, the sooner the better.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 7, 2015)

Murcar (AM time)

1. Liverbirdie (NW)
2. Scouser (NW)
3. Willers (NW)
4. Lincoln quaker (SS)
5. Birchy (NW)
6. Odvan (NW)
7. Junior (NW)
8. Andy greg (NW)
9. Robobum (SS)
10. Richart (SS)
11. Wookie (SS)
12. Driveforshow (SS)
13. Merv79 (SS)
14. Topoftheflopmate (SS)
15. HDID Kenny
16. Paperboy
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Cheifi0
20. Cheifi0 +1
21. Cheifi0 +2
22. 2Blue
23.

Murcar (PM time)

1.IanG
2. Jimaroid
3. Bernix
4.
5.
6.
7.
8


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I'll be looking to enter the ballot for Old Course after the Carnoustie date so would love to play your course if I can't get on.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 7, 2015)

Trojan615 said:



			Anyone from the north east heading to this ????? I`m looking at dropping HID of at her mums in newcastle then heading up.... wondering on the travel / acomodation options....
		
Click to expand...

Am not sure about now, but in the early stages our Yorks, NE & Scummy Lincs Team  had the following showing an interest.....
2Blue
Cheffi0
Barnsley-Dave
Wes
Bozza
Kellfire
Drewster
Cam-ron
Lincoln Q
Paul-Seaham?
I guess there'll be a full list as we get nearer the time. Sorry, but 'Uncle 2Blues' Bus is full of yun'ans


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 7, 2015)

Murcar (AM time)

1. Liverbirdie (NW)
2. Scouser (NW)
3. Willers (NW)
4. Lincoln quaker (SS)
5. Birchy (NW)
6. Odvan (NW)
7. Junior (NW)
8. Andy greg (NW)
9. Robobum (SS)
10. Richart (SS)
11. Wookie (SS)
12. Driveforshow (SS)
13. Merv79 (SS)
14. Topoftheflopmate (SS)
15. HDID Kenny
16. Paperboy
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Cheifi0
20. Cheifi0 +1
21. Cheifi0 +2
22. 2Blue
23. StuC
24. Duffers
25. Dave Mc
26. Bluewolf
27.Oxfordcomma

Murcar (PM time)

1.IanG
2. Jimaroid
3. Bernix
4.
5.
6.
7.
8

Answers needed from the following please. Cheers.[TABLE="width: 91"]
[TR]
[TD="width: 121, align: left"]Region 3 + Guest
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"] 
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Badger57
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Murcar (AM time)

1. Liverbirdie (NW)
2. Scouser (NW)
3. Willers (NW)
4. Lincoln quaker (SS)
5. Birchy (NW)
6. Odvan (NW)
7. Junior (NW)
8. Andy greg (NW)
9. Robobum (SS)
10. Richart (SS)
11. Wookie (SS)
12. Driveforshow (SS)
13. Merv79 (SS)
14. Topoftheflopmate (SS)
15. HDID Kenny
16. Paperboy
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Cheifi0
20. Cheifi0 +1
21. Cheifi0 +2
22. 2Blue
23.

Murcar (PM time)

1.IanG
2. Jimaroid
3. Bernix
4.
5.
6.
7.
8

Answers needed from the following please. Cheers.[TABLE="width: 91"]
[TR]
[TD="width: 121, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3 + Guest[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bluewolf[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]StuC
DaveMc[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Duffers[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Badger57
Oxfordcomma[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

 I'm certain that Stu, Dave Mac and Duffers replied earlier on this very page. They got missed when someone copy/pasted. I'm waiting on confirmation of travel plans before committing, but if it makes it easier then stick me down as AM.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 7, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I'm certain that Stu, Dave Mac and Duffers replied earlier on this very page. They got missed when someone copy/pasted. I'm waiting on confirmation of travel plans before committing, but if it makes it easier then stick me down as AM.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Danny.

Post edited above.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 7, 2015)

Its looking like for Murcar that the majority want to do AM so are the 3 guys who have said PM happy to switch to AM to keep in with the cool kids


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Radbourne2010 said:



			I'll be looking to enter the ballot for Old Course after the Carnoustie date so would love to play your course if I can't get on.
		
Click to expand...

Murcar is the Friday before Trump so it shouldn't clash with your St Andrews opportunity.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

I've lost the plot, thought Murcar was Thursday 

Is Cruden Thursday, or have I totally lost it and there's nothing Thursday?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

1. Liverbirdie (NW)
 2. Scouser (NW)
 3. Willers (NW)
 4. Lincoln quaker (SS)
 5. Birchy (NW)
 6. Odvan (NW)
 7. Junior (NW)
 8. Andy greg (NW)
 9. Robobum (SS)
 10. Richart (SS)
 11. Wookie (SS)
 12. Driveforshow (SS)
 13. Merv79 (SS)
 14. Topoftheflopmate (SS)
 15. HDID Kenny
 16. Paperboy
 17. Chellie
 18. Chellie + 1
 19. Cheifi0
 20. Cheifi0 +1
 21. Cheifi0 +2
 22. 2Blue
 23.

 Murcar (PM time)

 1.IanG
 2. Jimaroid
 3. Bernix
 4. Radbourne2010
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ie-April-May-2016/page106#AL5ww3ERsbZW3HWM.99


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Region3 said:



			I've lost the plot, thought Murcar was Thursday 

Is Cruden Thursday, or have I totally lost it and there's nothing Thursday?
		
Click to expand...

Cruden Bay Thursday
Murcar Friday
Trump Saturday
Trump Sunday
Carnoustie Monday

Hope that helps Gaz.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 7, 2015)

Just transferred Â£150.00 so I'm paid up...for now


----------



## Robobum (Dec 7, 2015)

Sorry if this has been covered elsewhere......

Is it ok to whack another Â£100 over in Dec and again in Jan?? Then whatever's left in March?? Or do you want a lump sum in March??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 7, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Sorry if this has been covered elsewhere......

Is it ok to whack another Â£100 over in Dec and again in Jan?? Then whatever's left in March?? Or do you want a lump sum in March??
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you can do that.

Birchy will take money anytime, but just for his own time and administration try to keep it to as little number of payments as possible, but yes, its ok to pay early.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 7, 2015)

Murcar (AM time)

1. Liverbirdie (NW)
2. Scouser (NW)
3. Willers (NW)
4. Lincoln quaker (SS)
5. Birchy (NW)
6. Odvan (NW)
7. Junior (NW)
8. Andy greg (NW)
9. Robobum (SS)
10. Richart (SS)
11. Wookie (SS)
12. Driveforshow (SS)
13. Merv79 (SS)
14. Topoftheflopmate (SS)
15. HDID Kenny
16. Paperboy (SS)
17. Chellie (NW)
18. Chellie + 1 (NW)
19. Cheifi0
20. Cheifi0 +1
21. Cheifi0 +2
22. 2Blue
23. StuC (NW)
24. Duffers (NW)
25. Dave Mc (NW)
26. Bluewolf (NW)
27.Oxfordcomma (SS)
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.

Murcar (PM time)

1. IanG
2. Jimaroid
3. Bernix
4.Radbourne2010
5.
6.
7.
8

Answers needed from the following please. Cheers.[TABLE="class: cms_table, width: 91"]
[TR]
[TD="width: 121, align: left"]Region 3 + Guest
topoftheflop[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Badger57[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Jimaroid, Bernix and Radbourne - could you do a 12.30/1.00 ish tee time, like Ian G can? No pressure, just to ask.

If you can, we can have it all in one sitting. If not advise the earliest that you could tee off, and we'll see what we can do. 

If you do join the big group, I can put you off in the very last tee time though.:thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 7, 2015)

Yep, fine for me. Doesn't have to be late, stick me in whenever as I've nowhere else to be.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 7, 2015)

Fine for me. Driving up from Glasgow that morning.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 7, 2015)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Fine for me. Driving up from Glasgow that morning.
		
Click to expand...

Bernix, no pressure.:whoo:


----------



## Robobum (Dec 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, you can do that.

Birchy will take money anytime, but just for his own time and administration try to keep it to as little number of payments as possible, but yes, its ok to pay early.
		
Click to expand...

No bother, cheers mate. I'll clear it of in a oner at the end of January.

If I'm doing the full shebang, can someone pm me with the balance to pay please 

Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 8, 2015)

Robobum said:



			No bother, cheers mate. I'll clear it of in a oner at the end of January.

If I'm doing the full shebang, can someone pm me with the balance to pay please 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I will send you an email in a bit :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Dec 8, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I will send you an email in a bit :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man cheers glynn


----------



## bernix (Dec 9, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Its looking like for Murcar that the majority want to do AM so are the 3 guys who have said PM happy to switch to AM to keep in with the cool kids 

Click to expand...

i have no Problem switching to AM tee time


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 9, 2015)

bernix said:



			i have no Problem switching to AM tee time
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Bernix.

It now looks like we have one sitting - thanks all.

Means we can get out on the beers earlier......:cheers:


----------



## 2blue (Dec 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks, Bernix.

It now looks like we have one sitting - thanks all.

Means we can get out on the beers earlier......:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Oh, yes....   like last year ? :rofl:
I'm sure Stu will drag you'se away from the Table-tennis & an 'elfy Spa Pool this time


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 10, 2015)

2blue said:



			Oh, yes....   like last year ? :rofl:
I'm sure Stu will drag you'se away from the Table-tennis & an 'elfy Spa Pool this time 

Click to expand...

2 years ago now Davey, time flies, eh?

That was a disappointment last time TBH, thats why we have built in the Friday night for a good rumbustuous session this time, as it works out better.

With the other lads joining us in the late morning/early afternoon session, it means we may be able to have a few early evening pints with some of that Scottish sun on our backs......hopefully.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 10, 2015)

Murcar (AM time)

1. Liverbirdie (NW)
2. Scouser (NW)
3. Willers (NW)
4. Lincoln quaker (SS)
5. Birchy (NW)
6. Odvan (NW)
7. Junior (NW)
8. Andy greg (NW)
9. Robobum (SS)
10. Richart (SS)
11. Wookie (SS)
12. Driveforshow (SS)
13. Merv79 (SS)
14. Topoftheflopmate (SS)
15. HDID Kenny
16. Paperboy (SS)
17. Chellie (NW)
18. Chellie + 1 (NW)
19. Cheifi0
20. Cheifi0 +1
21. Cheifi0 +2
22. 2Blue
23. StuC (NW)
24. Duffers (NW)
25. Dave Mc (NW)
26. Bluewolf (NW)
27.Oxfordcomma (SS)
28.Region3
29.Region3 +1
30.
31.
32.

Murcar (PM time)

1. IanG
2. Jimaroid
3. Bernix
4.Radbourne2010
5.
6.
7.
8

Apologies if it's changed since this post and I've messed it up


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 11, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Murcar (AM time)

1. Liverbirdie (NW)
2. Scouser (NW)
3. Willers (NW)
4. Lincoln quaker (SS)
5. Birchy (NW)
6. Odvan (NW)
7. Junior (NW)
8. Andy greg (NW)
9. Robobum (SS)
10. Richart (SS)
11. Wookie (SS)
12. Driveforshow (SS)
13. Merv79 (SS)
14. Topoftheflopmate (SS)
15. HDID Kenny
16. Paperboy (SS)
17. Chellie (NW)
18. Chellie + 1 (NW)
19. Cheifi0
20. Cheifi0 +1
21. Cheifi0 +2
22. 2Blue
23. StuC (NW)
24. Duffers (NW)
25. Dave Mc (NW)
26. Bluewolf (NW)
27.Oxfordcomma (SS)
28.Region3
29.Region3 +1
30.
31.
32.

Murcar (PM time)

1. IanG
2. Jimaroid
3. Bernix
4.Radbourne2010
5.
6.
7.
8

Apologies if it's changed since this post and I've messed it up 

Click to expand...

Yep its all going to be one time now Gaz,

We will try and accommodate those that want a later tee time the best we can.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 11, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



*2 years ago now Davey, time flies, eh?
*
That was a disappointment last time TBH, thats why we have built in the Friday night for a good rumbustuous session this time, as it works out better.

With the other lads joining us in the late morning/early afternoon session, it means we may be able to have a few early evening pints with some of that Scottish sun on our backs......hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I can fully understand your reasons for forgetting the 2014 footie season   .... I didn't think the same would apply to our 2014 Inverness Trip..... time doesn't fly that fast!! though amazing what a different season can bring :smirk::rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 24, 2015)

Trump deposits have winged their way off up to Scotland.

Still waiting on Murcar to sort out their new booking system, but it should just be a formality, as we have swapped many e-mails.

Only about 4 months away now from what should be a brilliant meet.

The only thing that would stop it now is some madman becoming the president of the US of A, and WWIII starting............


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Trump deposits have winged their way off up to Scotland.

Still waiting on Murcar to sort out their new booking system, but it should just be a formality, as we have swapped many e-mails.

Only about 4 months away now from what should be a brilliant meet.

The only thing that would stop it now is some madman becoming the president of the US of A, and WWIII starting............

Click to expand...

 Are you going to post a list of players Peter ? I assume we send you the names of forumers we refuse to play with ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 24, 2015)

richart said:



			Are you going to post a list of players Peter ? I assume we send you the names of forumers we refuse to play with ?

Click to expand...

Glyn, my nubile secretary has it.

Are you ok being in a 2-ball, Rich.


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glyn, my nubile secretary has it.

Are you ok being in a 2-ball, Rich.

Click to expand...

 Forget the list Peter. Just remembered Liverpoolphil is not playing, so I am ok with anyone.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glyn, my nubile secretary has it.

Are you ok being in a 2-ball, Rich.

Click to expand...

I say nubile, I meant Knobhead.

Nar, he's a good old stick, actually. We've adopted him in the NW between us........and you could too.

Just text knobquaker, and for only Â£3 per month you could help to stop the destruction of this rare species. You'll receive regular updates, a cuddly toy and a quarterly letter telling of his progress.

I'd go for the Patagonian snow leopard, myself.:thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I say nubile, I meant Knobhead.

Nar, he's a good old stick, actually. We've adopted him in the NW between us........and you could too.

Just text knobquaker, and for only Â£3 per month you could help to stop the destruction of this rare species. You'll receive regular updates, a cuddly toy and a quarterly letter telling of his progress.

I'd go for the Patagonian snow leopard, myself.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Is he tax deductable ?

To be honest I would rather not get too close, as I wouldn't want to catch his golf game.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I say nubile, I meant Knobhead.

Nar, he's a good old stick, actually. We've adopted him in the NW between us........and you could too.

Just text knobquaker, and for only Â£3 per month you could help to stop the destruction of this rare species. You'll receive regular updates, a cuddly toy and a quarterly letter telling of his progress.

I'd go for the Patagonian snow leopard, myself.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Where is the ignore button 

although I will quite happily take the Â£3 a month!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 24, 2015)

richart said:



			Is he tax deductable ?

To be honest I would rather not get too close, as I wouldn't want to catch his golf game.
		
Click to expand...

My game is nearly back, I am saving it for Aberdeen as I want that shiny trophy 

just ask odvan as he has paid me Â£30 in the last few weeks


----------



## Odvan (Dec 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I say nubile, I meant Knobhead.

Nar, he's a good old stick, actually. We've adopted him in the NW between us........and you could too.

Just text knobquaker, and for only Â£3 per month you could help to stop the destruction of this rare species. You'll receive regular updates, a cuddly toy and a quarterly letter telling of his progress.

I'd go for the Patagonian snow leopard, myself.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Probably one the best posts I've read on here :thup:



Lincoln Quaker said:



			My game is nearly back, I am saving it for Aberdeen as I want that shiny trophy 

just ask odvan as he has paid me Â£30 in the last few weeks
		
Click to expand...

See you on Boxing Day, you freak.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 24, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			My game is nearly back, I am saving it for Aberdeen as I want that shiny trophy 

just ask *odvan as he has paid me Â£30 in the last few weeks*

Click to expand...

Thats like stealing from the homeless though, nothing special


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 24, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Probably one the best posts I've read on here :thup:



See you on Boxing Day, you freak.
		
Click to expand...

Brown nose

and yes just bring the Â£10 and the same game you've had for the last few weeks


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 24, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Where is the ignore button 

although I will quite happily take the Â£3 a month!
		
Click to expand...

The money your taking of Odvan recently, you'll be paying the higher rate of tax soon.:rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Dec 24, 2015)

He's only getting back what he's already lost. I can't keep on taking it otherwise we might have another 'incident'.

However, it stops on Boxing Day. He's even bringing his dog to walk the course with him for extra comfort.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 24, 2015)

Odvan said:



			He's only getting back what he's already lost. I can't keep on taking it otherwise we might have another 'incident'.

However, it stops on Boxing Day. He's even bringing his dog to walk the course with him for extra comfort.
		
Click to expand...

It stops boxing day pmsl :rofl:

you heard it here 1st folks.


----------



## Odvan (Dec 24, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It stops boxing day pmsl :rofl:

you heard it here 1st folks.
		
Click to expand...

They did. Just make sure you turn up, eh


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 26, 2015)

richart said:



			Are you going to post a list of players Peter ? I assume we send you the names of forumers we refuse to play with ?

Click to expand...

Bags not playing with me.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 26, 2015)

Sad I know, but been looking at Cruden and Murcar pictures that Kevin markham has put in the golf pics section.......over and over again!!

Very much looking forward to this trip


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Sad I know, but been looking at Cruden and Murcar pictures that Kevin markham has put in the golf pics section.......over and over again!!

Very much looking forward to this trip 

Click to expand...

good post Darren.

I've had a flick through too. As of next week I'll be 12 miles from both. Pity Cruden has a joining fee.

I'm looking to join Newburgh, which Kevin has also photographed


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Dec 26, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Murcar (AM time)

1. Liverbirdie (NW)
2. Scouser (NW)
3. Willers (NW)
4. Lincoln quaker (SS)
5. Birchy (NW)
6. Odvan (NW)
7. Junior (NW)
8. Andy greg (NW)
9. Robobum (SS)
10. Richart (SS)
11. Wookie (SS)
12. Driveforshow (SS)
13. Merv79 (SS)
14. Topoftheflopmate (SS)
15. HDID Kenny
16. Paperboy (SS)
17. Chellie (NW)
18. Chellie + 1 (NW)
19. Cheifi0
20. Cheifi0 +1
21. Cheifi0 +2
22. 2Blue
23. StuC (NW)
24. Duffers (NW)
25. Dave Mc (NW)
26. Bluewolf (NW)
27.Oxfordcomma (SS)
28.Region3
29.Region3 +1
30.
31.
32.

Murcar (PM time)

1. IanG
2. Jimaroid
3. Bernix
4.Radbourne2010
5.
6.
7.
8

Apologies if it's changed since this post and I've messed it up 

Click to expand...

Apologies but I have not read many pages since I last posted a long time ago bit are spaces 30-32 A.M. and 5-8 P.M open for anyone?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 26, 2015)

Just throwing this out there as a thought but...... does anyone fancy Fraserburgh in the afternoon after Murcar?  

http://www.fraserburghgolfclub.org/index.html


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 26, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Just throwing this out there as a thought but...... does anyone fancy Fraserburgh in the afternoon after Murcar?  

http://www.fraserburghgolfclub.org/index.html

Click to expand...

One I wanted to play when I was at Cruden this year but never got round to it, me & Paperboy could be interested subject to tee time cost etc.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			good post Darren.

I've had a flick through too. As of next week I'll be 12 miles from both. Pity Cruden has a joining fee.

I'm looking to join Newburgh, which Kevin has also photographed
		
Click to expand...

Send your application in as a country member, before you move? 

Are you coming along to any Bri?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 26, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Just throwing this out there as a thought but...... does anyone fancy Fraserburgh in the afternoon after Murcar?  

http://www.fraserburghgolfclub.org/index.html

Click to expand...

Beers in Aberdeen afterwards, unless your a weak-kneed fop?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 26, 2015)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Apologies but I have not read many pages since I last posted a long time ago bit are spaces 30-32 A.M. and 5-8 P.M open for anyone?
		
Click to expand...

We are now all as one sitting, but with the PM guys in the later times, but yes, there are still spaces available.

You game?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Send your application in as a country member, before you move? 

Are you coming along to any Bri?
		
Click to expand...

seriously considering spoiling a day or two for you, and will definitely be out for a Guinness or three.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			seriously considering spoiling a day or two for you, and will definitely be out for a Guinness or three.
		
Click to expand...

Good lad, get yersel, along, and at the very least the beers.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 26, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Beers in Aberdeen afterwards, unless your a weak-kneed fop? 

Click to expand...

Eh?  We'll be drinking on this trip??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 26, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Eh?  We'll be drinking on this trip??  

Click to expand...

Yip, optional of course, but a night out in Aberdeen on the Friday night.:thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yip, optional of course, but a night out in Aberdeen on the Friday night.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I hope you and Stu are not choosing the night club.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 27, 2015)

richart said:



			I hope you and Stu are not choosing the night club.

Click to expand...

It's ok mate, it'll be somewhere where you can only get in with top hat and tails, and enough space to park our carriages.


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			It's ok mate, it'll be somewhere where you can only get in with top hat and tails, and enough space to park our carriages.

Click to expand...

In Scotland ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 27, 2015)

richart said:



			In Scotland ?

Click to expand...

"The silver city by the golden sands", is Aberdeen.

There's oil out there........


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2015)

richart said:



			I hope you and Stu are not choosing the night club.

Click to expand...

Some people are just so ungrateful, we thought we'd take you to smokie's because the age of the " clientele" was just about still in yours :ears:


----------



## rickg (Dec 27, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Some people are just so ungrateful, we thought we'd take you to smokie's because the age of the " clientele" was just about still in yours :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I had to rethink my concept of the GILF after you took us there.....GGILF?


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 28, 2015)

rickg said:



			I had to rethink my concept of the GILF after you took us there.....GGILF?
		
Click to expand...

We're like the BBC,we can't cater for everyone :whoo:


----------



## richart (Dec 28, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Some people are just so ungrateful, we thought we'd take you to smokie's because the age of the " clientele" was just about still in yours :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 You did blend in well though Stu. You are lucky you look so old.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 28, 2015)

richart said:



			You did blend in well though Stu. You are lucky you look so old.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

And so wide.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 28, 2015)

richart said:



			You did blend in well though Stu. You are lucky you look so old.:thup:
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			And so wide.

Click to expand...

I say chaps, Stu is a very sensitive soul with a refined and delicate nature. Is it really fair to be so couthless to someone who by his very reserved, polite manner wouldn't dream of pointing out any perceived flaws?

Disappointing to see two gentlemen of the forum behaving in such a harsh way towards one of our stalwarts.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 28, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I say chaps, Stu is a very sensitive soul with a refined and delicate nature. Is it really fair to be so couthless to someone who by his very reserved, polite manner wouldn't dream of pointing out any perceived flaws?

Disappointing to see two gentlemen of the forum behaving in such a harsh way towards one of our stalwarts.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Bri, I meant to say wise.

Dunno Richart's excuse.....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Disappointing to see two *gentlemen* of the forum behaving in such a harsh way towards one of our stalwarts.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## richart (Dec 28, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Some people are just so ungrateful, we thought we'd take you to smokie's because the age of the " clientele" was just about still in yours :ears:
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			I say chaps, Stu is a very sensitive soul with a refined and delicate nature. Is it really fair to be so couthless to someone who by his very reserved, polite manner wouldn't dream of pointing out any perceived flaws?

Disappointing to see two gentlemen of the forum behaving in such a harsh way towards one of our stalwarts.
		
Click to expand...

  He started it Dad.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 28, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I say chaps, Stu is a very sensitive soul with a refined and delicate nature. Is it really fair to be so couthless to someone who by his very reserved, polite manner wouldn't dream of pointing out any perceived flaws?

Disappointing to see two gentlemen of the forum behaving in such a harsh way towards one of our stalwarts.
		
Click to expand...

People have been banned for less Bri


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 29, 2015)

Murcar is confirmed for 10.45 onwards on the Friday.:thup:

Guessing that the tee times are 10 mins apart, we had approx 35 people for this last time I looked.

So it should give us a spread of approx about 10.45 to about 12.25 as we have 10 tee times booked, as it stands. The lads who asked for the PM tee times will be in the later groups.


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 29, 2015)

1215......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 29, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			1215......
		
Click to expand...

whats your point?


----------



## 2blue (Dec 30, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			good post Darren.

I've had a flick through too. As of next week I'll be 12 miles from both. Pity Cruden has a joining fee.

I'm looking to join Newburgh, which Kevin has also photographed
		
Click to expand...

Bri...  is you retiring from the Redcar Riviera??


----------



## 2blue (Dec 30, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Beers in Aberdeen afterwards, unless your a weak-kneed fop? 

Click to expand...

OR....  unless you're table-tennis & swimming pool junkies :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 30, 2015)

2blue said:



			Bri...  is you retiring from the Redcar Riviera??
		
Click to expand...

My boss has persuaded me to do 3yrs in Aberdeen... I take over our marine oil and gas division from 1st Jan.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 30, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			My boss has persuaded me to do 3yrs in Aberdeen... I take over our marine oil and gas division from 1st Jan.
		
Click to expand...

So you mentioned 'Retirement' & got 3 years in the 'far North'   .....means you can 'Trump' with us.. Eh??

But...  but...  but... so who's doing the deck-chairs this Summer? :whoo:


----------



## Robobum (Jan 2, 2016)

http://golfclubatlas.com/courses-by-country/scotland/trump-international-golf-links/

http://golfclubatlas.com/courses-by-country/scotland/cruden1/

117 days to go


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 2, 2016)

Robobum said:



http://golfclubatlas.com/courses-by-country/scotland/trump-international-golf-links/

http://golfclubatlas.com/courses-by-country/scotland/cruden1/

117 days to go 

Click to expand...

Great links (in both senses) pictures get you in the mood :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 2, 2016)

Robobum said:



http://golfclubatlas.com/courses-by-country/scotland/trump-international-golf-links/

http://golfclubatlas.com/courses-by-country/scotland/cruden1/

117 days to go 

Click to expand...

Your job is to re-post these links 2 weeks before.

Great reading.:thup:

I reckon the comps should be medal.:whoo:


----------



## Odvan (Jan 2, 2016)

Robobum said:



http://golfclubatlas.com/courses-by-country/scotland/trump-international-golf-links/

http://golfclubatlas.com/courses-by-country/scotland/cruden1/

117 days to go 

Click to expand...

Spent some time reading through the Trump write up, certainly gets the juices flowing. I was hoping I'd see a load of left to right holes, alas....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Spent some time reading through the Trump write up, certainly gets the juices flowing. I was hoping I'd see a load of left to right holes, alas....
		
Click to expand...

I hope it isn't windy or you will be playing your 2nd shots from an oil rig


----------



## Odvan (Jan 2, 2016)

That's not bad for you.

Beats playing it from the ladies tee though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 3, 2016)

Anyone know where the nearest co-op is?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 3, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Anyone know where the nearest co-op is?

Click to expand...

Best get all the shareholders checked out before you make a purchase.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 3, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Best get all the shareholders checked out before you make a purchase.
		
Click to expand...

I believe they have an owner's special called the "Pol Pot noodle".

Now surely he's a nice man.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 3, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I believe they have an owner's special called the "Pol Pot noodle".

Now surely he's a nice man.

Click to expand...


Lovely bloke. I was delighted when he won BGT a few years back :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Great links (in both senses) pictures get you in the mood :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Despite the fact I am not going on this trip, I read the link to the Trump course with interest.
It does look very, very nice and I hope all those that are playing it enjoy good weather and have a great time.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 4, 2016)

Changing Calendars today & realised all December I'd been looking at (whilst not paying attention to) Cruden Bay in all its glory. 
Now it's 2016 with only The Masters between us & our foray into Aberdeenshire I'm getting just a wee bit excited :whoo:


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Jan 4, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			We are now all as one sitting, but with the PM guys in the later times, but yes, there are still spaces available.

You game?
		
Click to expand...

yes - what are my options?


----------



## bernix (Jan 4, 2016)

i was informed that my flight times were changed, unfortunately i have to cancel the 2nd Carnoustie Course on Tuesday. Had the  awkward choice tween Cruden and Budden and chose the former


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 4, 2016)

bernix said:



			i was informed that my flight times were changed, unfortunately i have to cancel the 2nd Carnoustie Course on Tuesday. Had the  awkward choice tween Cruden and Budden and chose the former
		
Click to expand...

What time is your flight back?


----------



## bernix (Jan 4, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			What time is your flight back?
		
Click to expand...

1615 from Aberdeen


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 4, 2016)

bernix said:



			1615 from Aberdeen
		
Click to expand...

Ah right so its just the Championship course at Carnoustie for you. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 4, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Despite the fact I am not going on this trip, I read the link to the Trump course with interest.
It does look very, very nice and I hope all those that are playing it enjoy good weather and have a great time.
		
Click to expand...

At last, a gentleman on the site.:thup:



groundskeeperwilly said:



			yes - what are my options?
		
Click to expand...

I can put you out in one of the last tee times, if you like.

Approx 12.00-12.30.



bernix said:



			i was informed that my flight times were changed, unfortunately i have to cancel the 2nd Carnoustie Course on Tuesday. Had the  awkward choice tween Cruden and Budden and chose the former
		
Click to expand...

You can play the other Carnoustie round on the Sunday evening (approx 4.00 pm onwards) if you want. If you do you can have one of the early tee times at Trump on the Sunday morning.

Thats what my plan is, anyway.


----------



## bernix (Jan 5, 2016)

thanks for the offer but i am based at aberdeen and dont want to make the trip down to carnoustie twice


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 5, 2016)

bernix said:



			thanks for the offer but i am based at aberdeen and dont want to make the trip down to carnoustie twice
		
Click to expand...

No probs.

You can also play it on the Monday afternoon, around 3 ish (after the morning championship round. I'm not sure if you fly back on the Monday or the Tuesday.


----------



## bernix (Jan 5, 2016)

i will fly back on Tuesday 1615 from Aberdeen but after an exhausting Championship round at Carnoustie i prefer a relaxing pint


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 5, 2016)

bernix said:



			i will fly back on Tuesday 1615 from Aberdeen but after an exhausting Championship round at Carnoustie i prefer a relaxing pint
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 6, 2016)

Driven past Trump 4 times in the last two days, its only about 5 miles from home, and curious to see what the place is like. Very smart entrance, just hope the rest of it lives up to the hype for you guys.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 6, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Driven past Trump 4 times in the last two days, its only about 5 miles from home, and curious to see what the place is like. Very smart entrance, just hope the rest of it lives up to the hype for you guys.
		
Click to expand...

Worth a drive in and have a walk round, your made welcome.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 6, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Driven past Trump 4 times in the last two days, its only about 5 miles from home, and curious to see what the place is like. Very smart entrance, just hope the rest of it lives up to the hype for you guys.
		
Click to expand...


I'd be looking at joining if I lived that close Brian 

It's a not cheap but not excessively expensive for the quality of the facilities either at just under Â£50 a week


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 6, 2016)

Just a heads up/option.

Saturday we are now out at 11.00, which is better for those with sore heads after Fridays bevvies.

Sunday we are due out at 9.00, but we can go out as early as 8.30, if we want. For anyone playing their free Carnoustie round on the Sunday (4.00 pm onwards), they can go out this early. Probably less rush to get both in, if they do. Travel time to carnoustie is approx 1 1/2 hours iirc.

Does anyone want to go out at 8.30? 

If so, please advise, so I can request the earlier tee times - I'll do this if 8 or more want this, if not I'll keep it at 9.00, or somewhere in between.


----------



## rickg (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes please...:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes please, early is good for me&#128515;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 6, 2016)

Trump Sunday round

8.30-9.00 tee times:-

1. RickG
2. Bitter blue 
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Any others, just copy paste and add in.

If Richart, just let me know.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 7, 2016)

Trump Sunday round

8.30-9.00 tee times:-

1. RickG
2. Bitter blue 
3. Region3
4. R3 +1
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah, I'm aiming for Carnoustie in the PM so early would be good. 

8.30-9.00 tee times:-

1. RickG
2. pauldj42
3. Jimaroid
4. Region3
5. Region3 +1
6.
7.
8.

Edit.


----------



## IanG (Jan 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just a heads up/option.

Saturday we are now out at 11.00, which is better for those with sore heads after Fridays bevvies.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, happy to have a lie in even without a sore head. :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Jan 7, 2016)

I normally travel and share rooms with my mate on trips like this, but my wife is coming with me on this one so he's on his own.

If anyone wants to car share we're in Leicestershire.

If anyone wants halves on a room I'll be booking Premier Inns at Bridge Of Don for Thursday/Friday/Saturday, and Monifieth for the Sunday. Â£17.50 per night each.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 7, 2016)

Oooerr.....


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Any others, just copy paste and add in.

If Richart, just let me know.

Click to expand...

 Happy with a lie in as it means I don't have to learn how to copy and paste.:thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 7, 2016)

8.30-9.00 tee times:-

1. RickG
2. pauldj42
3. Jimaroid
4. Region3
5. Region3 +1
6. Hacker Khan
7. Hacker Khan's plus one
8.

Aiming to play free Carnoustie round Sunday PM as well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Driven past Trump 4 times in the last two days, its only about 5 miles from home, and curious to see what the place is like. Very smart entrance, just hope the rest of it lives up to the hype for you guys.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Bri,

Mailed Trump today over something and I said that we had a local correspondent in the area, who is a well respected elder statesman of the forum.........

Anyway he said you could call in and have a look around, when the weather improves, if you would like to. Now this isnt an offer of a free round, but at the same time, I'd have my clubs in the car, just in case he had some "how's your father" the night before.:thup:

Let me know if you fancy calling in in a month or two, and I'll arrange it.

You can whet our appetites some more.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Bri,

Mailed Trump today over something and I said that we had a local correspondent in the area, who is a well respected elder statesman of the forum.........

Anyway he said you could call in and have a look around, when the weather improves, if you would like to. Now this isnt an offer of a free round, but at the same time, I'd have my clubs in the car, just in case he had some "how's your father" the night before.:thup:

Let me know if you fancy calling in in a month or two, and I'll arrange it.

You can whet our appetites some more.
		
Click to expand...

Oooooh Pete....you're such a teasing little minx


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Oooooh Pete....you're such a teasing little minx   

Click to expand...

You wanna see me in a peek-a-boo bra, and camisoles.




Or maybe not.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			You wanna see me in a peek-a-boo bra, and camisoles.




Or maybe not.
		
Click to expand...

Can a mod delete that thought from my brain please.

some sick just came out.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Can a mod delete that thought from my brain please.

some sick just came out.
		
Click to expand...

It didn't in Aberdovey, when I went for the stockings and red basque.:ears:

Hers one for you:-

StuC Twerking you in a straw boater - I've seen one of them "events", and lived through it.:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 8, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			It didn't in Aberdovey, when I went for the stockings and red basque.:ears:

Hers one for you:-

StuC Twerking you in a straw boater - I've seen one of them "events", and lived through it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I may have nightmares over some of this.....  will be briefing my attorney in the morning for sure!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			It didn't in Aberdovey, when I went for the stockings and red basque.:ears:

Hers one for you:-

StuC Twerking you in a straw boater - I've seen one of them "events", and lived through it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not guilty,I've never worn a straw boater!!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 8, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			You wanna see me in a peek-a-boo bra, and camisoles.




Or maybe not.
		
Click to expand...

Bleach brain scrub urgently required!

i feel a years worth of nightmares from reading this!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 8, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Not guilty,I've never worn a straw boater!!
		
Click to expand...

Oo, you lying hound - you had one last year.

It may also have had a ribbon round it......


----------



## chellie (Jan 11, 2016)

Have we times for Murcar on the Thursday yet?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 11, 2016)

chellie said:



			Have we times for Murcar on the Thursday yet?
		
Click to expand...

1st tee time is from 10.45. 

We have 33 playing so far.


----------



## chellie (Jan 11, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			1st tee time is from 10.45. 

We have 33 playing so far.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Glyn and apologies if you'd already posted it and I've forgotten.

I'm now thinking we may stop somewhere on the Wednesday night now so there's not a long drive then a round of golf.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 11, 2016)

chellie said:



			Have we times for Murcar on the *Thursday* yet?
		
Click to expand...

Thought Murcar was Friday.
Anyway, when is next payment due for this ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 11, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Thought Murcar was Friday.
Anyway, when is next payment due for this ?
		
Click to expand...

Correct, Murcar is Friday from 10.45

Cruden bay is Thursday. Tee times from 14.30


----------



## chellie (Jan 11, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Thought Murcar was Friday.
Anyway, when is next payment due for this ?
		
Click to expand...

All I know is we are playing golf Thursday to Tuesday I've been sending regular installments over to "Bank of Birchy" just because of the massive changes I had to my work. Think he said March but I could be wrong.


----------



## chellie (Jan 11, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Correct, Murcar is Friday from 10.45

Cruden bay is Thursday. Tee times from 14.30
		
Click to expand...


Ooops


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 11, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Thought Murcar was Friday.
Anyway, when is next payment due for this ?
		
Click to expand...

Late Feb/early March, please mate.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 12, 2016)

Cheers bud, we'll be getting well giddy by then :cheers:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

After looking at a feature in GM from December issue I found this list of World Top 100 Courses on www.golf.com 

It appears we'll be playing the 48th (Trump International) & 25th (Carnoustie) best golf courses in the world on this trip. The early birds will also be playing the 77th (Cruden Bay) best course http://www.golf.com/article-list/to...-travel-old-course-st-andrews-top-100-courses 

Personally I'll be staying over after our trip in an attempt to play the 3rd best (allegedly) course in the world at St. Andrews (Old). 

All in all, can't wait for it all to begin :cheers:


----------



## Odvan (Jan 20, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			After looking at a feature in GM from December issue I found this list of World Top 100 Courses on www.golf.com 

It appears we'll be playing the 48th (Trump International) & 25th (Carnoustie) best golf courses in the world on this trip. The early birds will also be playing the 77th (Cruden Bay) best course http://www.golf.com/article-list/to...-travel-old-course-st-andrews-top-100-courses 

Personally I'll be staying over after our trip in an attempt to play the 3rd best (allegedly) course in the world at St. Andrews (Old). 

All in all, can't wait for it all to begin :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Its getting closer and closer 

And quoting from above, for those playing the Worlds 25th best course, look out for one of the organisers having to tee off on the first with an Orange Dunlop DDH for losing a challenge/match :whoo:


----------



## Val (Jan 20, 2016)

Birchy should now have my Â£Â£Â£ for Carnoustie


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 20, 2016)

Val said:



			Birchy should now have my Â£Â£Â£ for Carnoustie 

Click to expand...

Nice one matey, good to have you along :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 20, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Its getting closer and closer 

And quoting from above, for those playing the Worlds 25th best course, look out for one of the organisers having to tee off on the first with an Orange Dunlop DDH for losing a challenge/match :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I want a spare one as well chucked in as a provisional


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 20, 2016)

I suspect that may be posted on YouTube before he manages to play his 2nd shot :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 20, 2016)

Robobum said:



http://golfclubatlas.com/courses-by-country/scotland/trump-international-golf-links/

http://golfclubatlas.com/courses-by-country/scotland/cruden1/

117 days to go 

Click to expand...

Finally got round to having a good look at that website, Cracking read and the pictures :thup:

I am seriously wondering how many balls I will need to take round trump if the wind is up


----------



## bernix (Jan 21, 2016)

you might get an offer for 100 orange dunlops for under 25 pounds


----------



## Toad (Jan 21, 2016)

Scott, payment sent for Carnoustie. Hope to have an answer for Trump early next week, will keep you updated mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2016)

Toad said:



			Scott, payment sent for Carnoustie. Hope to have an answer for Trump early next week, will keep you updated mate. 

Click to expand...

Welcome on board fella.:thup:


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 22, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Worth keeping an eye out in January when any times initially allocated in September and not paid for are released.
		
Click to expand...

did you check this radbourne...??


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 22, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			did you check this radbourne...??
		
Click to expand...

Just checked. No cancellations this year. Old Course is closed for a tournament from 2nd to 6th May :angry: Gutted!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2016)

99 days before we tee it up at Trump international.:whoo::cheers:

97 if your playing Cruden.

It'll be here in no time.


----------



## chellie (Jan 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			99 days before we tee it up at Trump international.:whoo::cheers:

97 if your playing Cruden.

It'll be here in no time.
		
Click to expand...

OMG, it's coming round quickly.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 28, 2016)

Not long to go now folks.

I have the following names for Cruden Bay Thursday 28th April Tee times PM

Do we have any more takers or am I missing anybody from the list that is playing?

24 players
[TABLE="width: 91"]
[TR]
[TD="width: 121, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln  Quaker
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: left"]Oxfordcomma
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]iang
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]jimaroid
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]bernix
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3 + 1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie + 1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]robobum
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]hdidkenny
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Wookie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Richart
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Andy W
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Badger57
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topotheflop
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop +1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]paperboy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Drive4show
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Merv79


[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 28, 2016)

Now for Murcar Friday 29th April

35 players

Am tee times

[TABLE="width: 91"]
[TR]
[TD="width: 121, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln  Quaker
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Oxfordcomma
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]iang (late)
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]jimaroid (late)
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]bernix (late)
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3 + 1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]gregbwfc
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie + 1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]robobum
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Drive4show
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]hdidkenny
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Wookie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Richart
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Dave Mc
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Junior
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Andy W
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bluewolf
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]StuC
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Duffers
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Badger57 (late)
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Merv79
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop (TBC)
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop +1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]paperboy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chiefio
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Wes
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Barnsley Dave
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]2blue
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Radbourne2010
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 28, 2016)

Myself and Merv may require an early time for Murcar please as we might have something important to do in the afternoon   (TBC)

How much dosh do I owe to Bank of Birchy?


----------



## badger57 (Jan 28, 2016)

I need an AM Tee Time at Murcar on the Friday --  Please

Got to get flight to Portugal - Thanks .


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes for my +1 but not for me so just him on the list for Murcar (Dale) 
Cheers 



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Now for Murcar Friday 29th April

35 players

Am tee times

[TABLE="width: 91"]
[TR]
[TD="width: 121, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln  Quaker[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Oxfordcomma[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]iang (late)[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]jimaroid (late)[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]bernix (late)[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3 + 1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]gregbwfc[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie + 1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]robobum[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Drive4show[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]hdidkenny[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Wookie[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Richart[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Dave Mc[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Junior[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Andy W[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bluewolf[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]StuC[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Duffers[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Badger57 (late)[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Merv79[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop (TBC)[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop +1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]paperboy[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chiefio[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Wes[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Barnsley Dave[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]2blue[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Radbourne2010[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (Jan 28, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Myself and Merv may require an early time for Murcar please as we might have something important to do in the afternoon   (TBC)

How much dosh do I owe to Bank of Birchy?
		
Click to expand...

You and Merv both owe a balance of Â£185 then you are fully paid :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 28, 2016)

Birchy said:



			You and Merv both owe a balance of Â£185 then you are fully paid :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm on it, like a car bonnet :thup:

Or whatever it is the kids say


----------



## Birchy (Jan 28, 2016)

Anybody else who wants to know their balance and get it boxed off just let me know.

Got 12 fully paid now and the number is growing, good to see :thup:


----------



## IanG (Jan 28, 2016)

Let me know and I'll get it squared away - can't wait.


----------



## richart (Jan 28, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Anybody else who wants to know their balance and get it boxed off just let me know.

Got 12 fully paid now and the number is growing, good to see :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Do I owe Â£185 as well ?


----------



## rickg (Jan 28, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Anybody else who wants to know their balance and get it boxed off just let me know.

Got 12 fully paid now and the number is growing, good to see :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate...how much do I owe?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 29, 2016)

Spreadsheet is on my home pc gents. I will confirm when I get in tonight.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 29, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Spreadsheet is on my home pc gents. I will confirm when I get in tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I think I've just cleared my outstanding balance mate, can you confirm when you check your sheet please mate.

89 days....... bosh!!


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 29, 2016)

Let me know my balance mate and I'll get it sorted.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 2, 2016)

Will be checking payments later and updating list


----------



## Birchy (Feb 2, 2016)

Robobum said:



			I think I've just cleared my outstanding balance mate, can you confirm when you check your sheet please mate.

89 days....... bosh!! 

Click to expand...

Got the money mate :thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 2, 2016)

Just sent mine as well, drinking a glass of Talisker (FairwayDodger, I'm blaming you for that!) to get myself in the mood.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Just sent mine as well, drinking a glass of Talisker (FairwayDodger, I'm blaming you for that!) to get myself in the mood.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Robobum (Feb 3, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Got the money mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Beauty.

Dear Mr Trump, if you happen to be looking at the forum over the next couple of months, please either ignore the political "experts" or at the very least hang about until May 2nd so the more shallow amongst us can chop it round your beautiful Links.

P.s. I was only joking about the water and mars bar, I will gladly pay thru the backside for some confectionery when we visit.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 3, 2016)

Birchy, let me know how much I'm due and I'll settle up.


----------



## TheAlbatross (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi, could you let me know how much myself and Gary have left to pay please? Thanks


----------



## 2blue (Feb 9, 2016)

Have already got 4 consecutive rounds of, classy, golf (thats the courses) & could so easily insert some 36 hole days..... but why ruin it?? Can go back again if I knack my body:smirk:


----------



## Robobum (Feb 9, 2016)

http://youtu.be/uI7jvtpj8ZU

Wow. Just look at it!!!

78days. Tick tock


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 9, 2016)

That really is stunning. I for one though will not be using that Cart path. Rather pull me own nails out. Roll on April/May...:whoo:


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Having watched that, then rick and petes video pic montage, I think I need to learn to hit the ball straight...

Jasondransfieldgolf has his work cut out   :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 9, 2016)

Robobum said:



http://youtu.be/uI7jvtpj8ZU

Wow. Just look at it!!!

78days. Tick tock
		
Click to expand...

Looks rubbish doesn't it  , let's hope these storms have buggered off by the time we play it.

cant wait :clap:

I seriously think this is going to be the best course I have ever played.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Looks rubbish doesn't it  , let's hope these storms have buggered off by the time we play it.

cant wait :clap:

I seriously think this is going to be the best course I have ever played.
		
Click to expand...

Been fine up here the last few days. It'll be cracking the flags by then


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh I'm gonna need so many balls 

Looks bloody great doesn't it ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 10, 2016)

The comps have got to be medal, haven't they?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			The *comps have got to be medal*, haven't they?

Click to expand...

Some people are trying to do two rounds on the second trump day, seems unfair to inflict a 5 hour round on them?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			The comps have got to be medal, haven't they?

Click to expand...

Your last out every day :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Feb 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			The comps have got to be medal, haven't they?

Click to expand...

Not enough day light!!!


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I say stableford, off the most forward tees.

No backs!



Touch black


----------



## IanG (Feb 10, 2016)

I thought there was some talk early doors of a team comp with 'celebrity' captains already in post ??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 10, 2016)

IanG said:



			I thought there was some talk early doors of a team comp with 'celebrity' captains already in post ??
		
Click to expand...

There was, but as we didnt have an even spread of people from Scotland+Ireland, southerners, northerners etc we're going to take a rain check.

With nothing set in stone, it might be a champion from the two Trump, and Carnoustie games (as one 3 day comp).

Might just have comps for on the day only at Murcar and Cruden, so may get creative on them two days.

Glyn and Birchy will be running the overall comp.


----------



## IanG (Feb 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			There was, but as we didnt have an even spread of people from Scotland+Ireland, southerners, northerners etc we're going to take a rain check.

With nothing set in stone, it might be a champion from the two Trump, and Carnoustie games (as one 3 day comp).

Might just have comps for on the day only at Murcar and Cruden, so may get creative on them two days.

Glyn and Birchy will be running the overall comp.
		
Click to expand...

OK, thanks - I'm sure they'll cook up something good.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 10, 2016)

BTW, tried on 3 occasions to get a deal from Carnoustie on the accommodation but no joy.

However, me, Scouser and willby have bitten the bullet and decided to treat ourselves.
We're paying Â£165 for D,B and B for 3 of us in a family room - overall comp loser gets the foldaway bed.:whoo:

You can get a twin or double for as little as Â£64 iirc on booking.com (room only), or Â£85 with brekky. Dont know if these are for the gold view rooms though.

AS we're playing our free round on the Sunday evening, we thought go for this as can go in have our tea, and walk from the room straight onto the tee for the next day.

The premier inn is a very cheap option (Â£37 per room????), but for those that want a treat, it was a special thing to wake up, open the curtains and see the 1st and 17th tee and 16th and 18th green below you, as we had a few years ago.

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Tourism-g186493-Carnoustie_Angus_Scotland-Vacations.html#photos  (not our photos).

So if anyone else fancies it, jump on before the rooms go, or get on the premier inn rooms (Broughty ferry, which is only about 5 miles away), before they go.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 10, 2016)

IanG said:



			OK, thanks - I'm sure they'll cook up something good.
		
Click to expand...

We are Ian,

we will be announcing tee times and comp out in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			BTW, tried on 3 occasions to get a deal from Carnoustie on the accommodation but no joy.

However, me, Scouser and willby have bitten the bullet and decided to treat ourselves.
We're paying Â£165 for D,B and B for 3 of us in a family room - overall comp loser gets the foldaway bed.:whoo:

.
		
Click to expand...

Shudder, I feel sorry for both of them, will you fit in a foldaway bed and the shame that scouser is beating you


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 10, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We are Ian,

we will be announcing tee times and comp out in the next couple of weeks. Once Birchy has pulled his finger out.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Junior (Feb 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			BTW, tried on 3 occasions to get a deal from Carnoustie on the accommodation but no joy.

However, me, Scouser and willby have bitten the bullet and decided to treat ourselves.
We're paying Â£165 for D,B and B for 3 of us in a family room - overall comp loser gets the foldaway bed.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

The winner should get the foldaway bed to avoid your bear snores in the twin room


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2016)

Junior said:



			The winner should get the foldaway bed to avoid your bear snores in the twin room    

Click to expand...

Hark at Boo Boo, there.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			BTW, tried on 3 occasions to get a deal from Carnoustie on the accommodation but no joy.

However, me, Scouser and willby have bitten the bullet and decided to treat ourselves.
We're paying Â£165 for D,B and B for 3 of us in a family room - overall comp loser gets the foldaway bed.:whoo:

*You can get a twin or double for as little as Â£64 iirc on booking.com (room only), or Â£85 with brekky. Dont know if these are for the gold view rooms though.*

AS we're playing our free round on the Sunday evening, we thought go for this as can go in have our tea, and walk from the room straight onto the tee for the next day.

The premier inn is a very cheap option (Â£37 per room????), but for those that want a treat, it was a special thing to wake up, open the curtains and see the 1st and 17th tee and 16th and 18th green below you, as we had a few years ago.

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Tourism-g186493-Carnoustie_Angus_Scotland-Vacations.html#photos  (not our photos).

So if anyone else fancies it, jump on before the rooms go, or get on the premier inn rooms (Broughty ferry, which is only about 5 miles away), before they go.
		
Click to expand...

Good heads up this. In fact so good me and Birchy have just booked two nights, golf view room, breakfast and complimentary lube for the princely sum of Â£126 for two nights (Â£31.50 each per night). Did it through Expedia. Direct via Carnoustie and it was Â£240, lol.


----------



## chellie (Feb 11, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Good heads up this. In fact so good me and Birchy have just booked two nights, golf view room, breakfast and complimentary lube for the princely sum of Â£126 for two nights (Â£31.50 each). Did it through Expedia. Direct via Carnoustie and it was Â£240, lol.
		
Click to expand...

How come I cant see those prices


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Good heads up this. In fact so good me and Birchy have just booked two nights, golf view room, breakfast and *complimentary lube* for the princely sum of Â£126 for two nights (Â£31.50 each per night). Did it through Expedia. Direct via Carnoustie and it was Â£240, lol.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy doesn't need it apparently


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2016)

chellie said:



			How come I cant see those prices

Click to expand...

You haven't selected the lube ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You haven't selected the lube ?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Feb 11, 2016)

Haven't a clue Anne but we've confirmed and paid.

Pm'd ya


----------



## chellie (Feb 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You haven't selected the lube ?
		
Click to expand...

Been looking but can't find it


----------



## chellie (Feb 11, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Haven't a clue Anne but we've confirmed and paid.

Pm'd ya
		
Click to expand...

Found that price but not a golf view.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2016)

chellie said:



			Been looking but can't find it

Click to expand...

Stu can lend you his


----------



## Odvan (Feb 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You haven't selected the lube ?
		
Click to expand...

In my short time on the forum, that's your best post, ever. Intentionally or not.


----------



## chellie (Feb 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stu can lend you his 

Click to expand...

PMSL:clap:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stu can lend you his 

Click to expand...

He needs it just to get his kecks on.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 11, 2016)

What's everyone looking forward to playing more

Carnoustie, with its history and traditions, or

Trump, with all its controversy in its limited history?


Trump all day long for me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			What's everyone looking forward to playing more

Carnoustie, with its history and traditions, or

Trump, with all its controversy in its limited history?


Trump all day long for me.
		
Click to expand...

Trump for me, as I've played Carnoustie twice already.

You may think you are doing well on Carnoustie after 14 holes on 30 points, but the last 4 can easily wreck a card.:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Trump for me, as I've played Carnoustie twice already.

You may think you are doing well on Carnoustie after 14 holes on 30 points, but the last 4 can easily wreck a card.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

30 points is a great day for me.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			30 points is a great day for me.....
		
Click to expand...

Didnt know you were doing your free Carnoustie round on the same day.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 12, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			30 points is a great day for me.....
		
Click to expand...

It would be a great 3 days for me with my standard and the courses we are playing...


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Trump for me, as I've played Carnoustie twice already.

You may think you are doing well on Carnoustie after 14 holes on 30 points, but the last 4 can easily wreck a card.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You only managed 30pts over two rounds!?!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			You may think you are doing well on Carnoustie after 14 holes on 30 points, but the last 4 can easily wreck a card.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

8 of us played there one day. We all played the front 9 "reasonably well"... if I remember the best front 9 score was 22 points, the worst about 15 or 16.
Wind got up at the turn and I think the best back 9 score was about 8 points!! That's what you call a game of two halves....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			8 of us played there one day. We all played the front 9 "reasonably well"... if I remember the best front 9 score was 22 points, the worst about 15 or 16.
Wind got up at the turn and I think the best back 9 score was about 8 points!! That's what you call a game of two halves....


Click to expand...

Same here.

(when off 9)

3 over gross front 9 - easy this.

Holes 10-17 - Every one a bogey....deflated

18 - parred it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			You only managed 30pts over two rounds!?!

Click to expand...

Hey you, I'll do the disparaging round here.

Have you had a chance to suss out the international playboy's paradise of Aberdeen city centre yet?

We may need a guide for Union street and surrounds for a good crawl - real ale, spit and sawdust, arl mens pubs till 11 is the criteria.
:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hey you, I'll do the disparaging round here.

Have you had a chance to suss out the international playboy's paradise of Aberdeen city centre yet?

We may need a guide for Union street and surrounds for a good crawl - real ale, spit and sawdust, arl mens pubs till 11 is the criteria.
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've had some cracking nights out....... playing bingo.

Seriously though, it's a cracking night out. Is Nashy coming?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I've had some cracking nights out....... playing bingo.

Seriously though, it's a cracking night out. Is Nashy coming?
		
Click to expand...

You have 2 months to do some scouting sessions then.:thup:

No, no nashy so dont need a mop and bucket.


----------



## chellie (Feb 12, 2016)

We've got a special Carnoustie hotel deal as well now. Two nights booked for us.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			You have 2 months to do some scouting sessions then.:thup:

No, no nashy so dont need a mop and bucket.

Click to expand...

Top end of Union St, Belmont St. There's no end of good pubs.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 13, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Good heads up this. In fact so good me and Birchy have just booked two nights, golf view room, breakfast and complimentary lube for the princely sum of Â£126 for two nights (Â£31.50 each per night). Did it through Expedia. Direct via Carnoustie and it was Â£240, lol.
		
Click to expand...

Great tip for the Carnoustie Golf Hotel, booked ourselves in there as well now through Expedia, 58 notes for a twin room with breakfast thrown in.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi all,

Just to give an update on all things Carnoustie/Trump.

Thursday â€“ Cruden bay       -               2.30 onwards (24 players) - carnoustie free round (7 players)

Friday â€“ Murcar                   -               10.45 onwards (34 players)

Friday evening                      -               Drinkypoos, probably meet up around 6.30/7.00 for Hobbitâ€™sâ€™es tour into middle earth.

Saturday Trump intâ€™l            -               11.00 onwards for 42 players

Saturday night                      -               7.00/7.30, meal together â€“ *need a volunteer to organise, please.
*
Sunday Trump intâ€™l               -               8.30 onwards for 42 players

Sunday 4.00 onwards          -               Carnoustie free round (13 players)

Monday 9.00 onwards        -               Carnoustie championship course (47 players), presentation, free round pm (12 players)

Tuesday                                 -               Carnoustie free round (4 players)

Tee times, deposits have been confirmed and paid for with all the courses, are still liable to the odd tweak, but should more or less be as above.

The drinks and meal are optional, but as we know from past meets the best way to strengthen them friendships is to come to the 19[SUP]th[/SUP] hole shenanigans, even if your only on lime and soda. As mentioned, we could do with a volunteer to organise the meal, please.
Hopefully everyoneâ€™s accommodation is sorted but generally people are staying in Aberdeen premier inns or Skene house is also a good option for small groups. At Carnoustie, again people are either in the premier inn at Broughty Ferry or the carnoustie golf hotel.
If anyone else wants to still throw their hat in the ring (or bring a mate), you need to holler in the next 2-3 weeks as after that, it may get closed off, so that we donâ€™t have to start draw sheets again etc.

Any other questions?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2016)

Separate to the above thread, itâ€™s just to advise that Glyn and Birchy will be more-or-less seeing everything through from here on in.

This was all agreed many months ago, as after learning many things from the Castle Stuart/Dornoch trip I would like to go up there and just concentrate on the golf. Iâ€™ve sorted everything out with the clubs, and the competitions, draw sheets and presentation will be sorted by them now.

They have had a massive input into the structure of this trip, and also in the organising, administration and collecting of moneys and without them it wouldnâ€™t have happened. There are lots that go on in the background and whilst not always a smooth road, we have all had to lean on each other at times, and for them, Iâ€™m very grateful.:thup:


----------



## Odvan (Feb 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Separate to the above thread, itâ€™s just to advise that Glyn and Birchy will be more-or-less seeing everything through from here on in.

This was all agreed many months ago, as after learning many things from the Castle Stuart/Dornoch trip I would like to go up there and just concentrate on the golf. Iâ€™ve sorted everything out with the clubs, and the competitions, draw sheets and presentation will be sorted by them now.

They have had a massive input into the structure of this trip, and also in the organising, administration and collecting of moneys and without them it wouldnâ€™t have happened. There are lots that go on in the background and whilst not always a smooth road, we have all had to lean on each other at times, and for them, Iâ€™m very grateful.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Been on the red wine  ?

Good work on all parts, you boys have worked ya skinny balls off to make this happen :thup:. 

Now shut up. You're a northern boy remember. We don't do tears xxx

And thank god there'll be no school teacher emails this year


----------



## rickg (Feb 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Separate to the above thread, itâ€™s just to advise that Glyn and Birchy will be more-or-less seeing everything through from here on in.

This was all agreed many months ago, as after learning many things from the Castle Stuart/Dornoch trip I would like to go up there and just concentrate on the golf. Iâ€™ve sorted everything out with the clubs, and the competitions, draw sheets and presentation will be sorted by them now.

They have had a massive input into the structure of this trip, and also in the organising, administration and collecting of moneys and without them it wouldnâ€™t have happened. There are lots that go on in the background and whilst not always a smooth road, we have all had to lean on each other at times, and for them, Iâ€™m very grateful.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great job guys....a thankless task, but we are all grateful for the efforts you guys have put into this so far.......it's going to be a great meet! :whoo:


----------



## Odvan (Feb 13, 2016)

PS: No Excuses now - I expect to see you in the top 3 in the comp, just behind me and Birchy.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 13, 2016)

Odvan said:



			PS: No Excuses now - I expect to see you in the top 3 in the comp, just behind me and Birchy.



Click to expand...

Are you doing your own meet just the 3 of you?


----------



## Odvan (Feb 13, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Are you doing your own meet just the 3 of you?
		
Click to expand...

Needn't worry about your finishing position. How many rounds we playing? Times it by Â£10.

Start saving up you country bumpkin


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 13, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Needn't worry about your finishing position. How many rounds we playing? Times it by Â£10.

Start saving up you country bumpkin
		
Click to expand...

i will be Â£60 up from you by the end of the week, these are proper courses and they will eat your slappy little fade up


----------



## chellie (Feb 14, 2016)

What tee time is booked for us on Tuesday and who are the other two? Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 14, 2016)

chellie said:



			What tee time is booked for us on Tuesday and who are the other two? Cheers
		
Click to expand...

IanG and Bernix are the other two who are playing Tuesday AM.

Peter is just sorting 2nd round times out with Carnoustie. 

We we are just finalising everyone's tee times and it will be published by the end of the week.


----------



## chellie (Feb 14, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			IanG and Bernix are the other two who are playing Tuesday AM.

Peter is just sorting 2nd round times out with Carnoustie. 

We we are just finalising everyone's tee times and it will be published by the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Glyn


----------



## Birchy (Feb 14, 2016)

*Payment update

Trump are looking for their balance to be paid by the end of this month.

Can anybody with monies outstanding try to arrange payment asap or contact me to let me know when you think you will be able to pay etc.*


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 14, 2016)

Birchy said:



*Payment update

Trump are looking for their balance to be paid by the end of this month.

Can anybody with monies outstanding try to arrange payment asap or contact me to let me know when you think you will be able to pay etc.*

Click to expand...

Can you PM me with my outstanding balance and I'll get it over to you? Bearing in mind I'm playing Trump only. Cheers! :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 14, 2016)

I know youve already told me Scot, but because im thick, ive forgot...

Let me know again buddy :thup:


----------



## bernix (Feb 15, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			IanG and Bernix are the other two who are playing Tuesday AM.

Peter is just sorting 2nd round times out with Carnoustie. 

We we are just finalising everyone's tee times and it will be published by the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...

Due to Change of flight schedule i will be unable to Play Carnoustie on Tuesday


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 15, 2016)

bernix said:



			Due to Change of flight schedule i will be unable to Play Carnoustie on Tuesday
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all, when are you flying back?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2016)

Birchy said:



*Payment update

Trump are looking for their balance to be paid by the end of this month.

Can anybody with monies outstanding try to arrange payment asap or contact me to let me know when you think you will be able to pay etc.*

Click to expand...

Sorry mate. E mither the balance to me and I'll sort it this week.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 15, 2016)

Was that with a Golf View? Found room for two nights for Â£118 on Expedia which is fantastic! Gonna book that as can't see me spending too much time in the room during daylight hours anyway 



Hacker Khan said:



			Great tip for the Carnoustie Golf Hotel, booked ourselves in there as well now through Expedia, 58 notes for a twin room with breakfast thrown in.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Odvan (Feb 15, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Was that with a Golf View? Found room for two nights for Â£118 on Expedia which is fantastic! Gonna book that as can't see me spending too much time in the room during daylight hours anyway 

Click to expand...

the extra Â£8 we paid was for breakfast - don't forget to do that!!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 15, 2016)

Just booked a Twin for two nights & yes I did forget the breaky option! Will have to upgrade nearer the time. Now to find a suitable room mate to share it with...:rofl:



Odvan said:



			the extra Â£8 we paid was for breakfast - don't forget to do that!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bernix (Feb 15, 2016)

Tuesday morning form Aberdeen


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 15, 2016)

I'll be staying over for a round on Tuesday as well. 



Lincoln Quaker said:



			IanG and Bernix are the other two who are playing Tuesday AM.

Peter is just sorting 2nd round times out with Carnoustie. 

We we are just finalising everyone's tee times and it will be published by the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Region3 (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm another that has completely lost track of what the total is, what's paid and what's due.

If you could let me know I'll get some more over to you for me and my mate, thanks.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 15, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Was that with a Golf View? Found room for two nights for Â£118 on Expedia which is fantastic! Gonna book that as can't see me spending too much time in the room during daylight hours anyway 

Click to expand...

It was with breakfast but not a golf view.  I am playing the other Carnoustie course Sunday afternoon/evening and the championship Monday morning, so like you I figured I won't be in my room much to look over the course anyway. So I can live without the view. But not without breakfast.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 15, 2016)

Good work. I need to figure out exactly what I've signed up & what I haven't. Probably have three hotels booked & no golf...



Hacker Khan said:



			It was with breakfast but not a golf view.  I am playing the other Carnoustie course Sunday afternoon/evening and the championship Monday morning, so like you I figured I won't be in my room much to look over the course anyway. So I can live without the view. But not without breakfast.

Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (Feb 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Sorry mate. E mither the balance to me and I'll sort it this week.
		
Click to expand...

No need to apologise pal 

E Mither sent :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 15, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I'm another that has completely lost track of what the total is, what's paid and what's due.

If you could let me know I'll get some more over to you for me and my mate, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Pm sent Gary :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 15, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			It was with breakfast but not a golf view.  I am playing the other Carnoustie course Sunday afternoon/evening and the championship Monday morning, so like you I figured I won't be in my room much to look over the course anyway. So I can live without the view. But not without breakfast.

Click to expand...

Booked me, you, your +1 and Paul DJ in for our twilight round on the Burnside at Carnoustie.

Opening conversation - "Did we financially get POTUS'S election campaign over the line"


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 15, 2016)

That sinking feeling of "what have I done", when you make Lincoln quaker a "favourite" on your moby......:smirk:


----------



## Region3 (Feb 15, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			That sinking feeling of "what have I done", when you make Lincoln quaker a "favourite" on your moby......:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Rather on your moby than a list of odds.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 16, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Booked me, you, your +1 and Paul DJ in for our twilight round on the Burnside at Carnoustie.

Opening conversation - "Did we financially get POTUS'S election campaign over the line"

Click to expand...

Sweet, as I'm hopefully playing Doral earlier in April I think I am making a real difference, and noting would make me prouder than seeing him as POTUS.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 16, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Sweet, as I'm hopefully playing Doral earlier in April I think I am making a real difference, and noting would make me prouder than seeing him as POTUS.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 16, 2016)

Hobbit is in the house!!!!!!!!!

Well for Cruden and Carnoustie anyway.

We now only have 3 spaces left for Carnoustie - so any prevaricators out there, better get in there soon, before they may go.:thup:


----------



## Val (Feb 16, 2016)

Who is all staying at the Carnoustie Hotel on Sunday?


----------



## Odvan (Feb 16, 2016)

Val said:



			Who is all staying at the Carnoustie Hotel on Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

Me, Birchy, Hacker, Radbourne, Chellie, Simon. That I can quickly recall. Can't remember which night the Scouse contingent were there

you wanting a few cheeky jars Val?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 16, 2016)

Odvan said:



			you wanting a few cheeky jars Val? 

Click to expand...

Not in the hotel bar I hope, costa packet  

Try to blag your way into one of the clubhouses across the road  :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Feb 16, 2016)

Just checked back Val, yeah, some of the scousers will be there too.

cant escape a few jars, really, Stuey won't let you.


----------



## Val (Feb 16, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Me, Birchy, Hacker, Radbourne, Chellie, Simon. That I can quickly recall. Can't remember which night the Scouse contingent were there

you wanting a few cheeky jars Val? 

Click to expand...

Could do, me and the Mrs also booked in that night  :thup:


----------



## Val (Feb 16, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Not in the hotel bar I hope, costa packet  

Try to blag your way into one of the clubhouses across the road  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about me Gordon, I'm in London that weekend before heading up. Anywhere is cheaper after that.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 16, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Not in the hotel bar I hope, costa packet  

Try to blag your way into one of the clubhouses across the road  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Every tip helps! Cheers :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 16, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Me, Birchy, Hacker, Radbourne, Chellie, Simon. That I can quickly recall. Can't remember which night the Scouse contingent were there

you wanting a few cheeky jars Val? 

Click to expand...

Me, scouser and andy also, although we've gone for the dinner, bed and breakfast option.:thup:

There is also a decent boozer about 4-5 minutes walk away.

Last time I was in there England were getting beat in the World cup iirc.

The locals were very, very happy.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 17, 2016)

I've gone for the Carnoustie Hotel as well, look like at least a dozen or so of us in there? Car park view for me though!


----------



## Junior (Feb 17, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Me, Birchy, Hacker, Radbourne, Chellie, Simon. That I can quickly recall. Can't remember which night the Scouse contingent were there

you wanting a few cheeky jars Val? 

Click to expand...

Me and Andy Greg are too


----------



## Odvan (Feb 17, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I've gone for the Carnoustie Hotel as well, look like at least a dozen or so of us in there? Car park view for me though!
		
Click to expand...




Junior said:



			Me and Andy Greg are too
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 17, 2016)

Think I'll be looking at a game Sunday mid-afternoon down in Carnoustie after the trip down from Trump. Have a spare bed in my Twin room on Sun/Mon if anyone is looking for last minute digs :thup:



Liverbirdie said:



			Booked me, you, your +1 and Paul DJ in for our twilight round on the Burnside at Carnoustie.

Opening conversation - "Did we financially get POTUS'S election campaign over the line"

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2016)

Is everyone going down to Carnoustie Sunday ? We are staying in Aberdeen overnight and driving down on the Monday. As  it is my birthday Sunday thought we could go for a beer in the evening, but most of you seem to be clearing off.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2016)

richart said:



			Is everyone going down to Carnoustie Sunday ? We are staying in Aberdeen overnight and driving down on the Monday. As  it is my birthday Sunday thought we could go for a beer in the evening, but most of you seem to be clearing off.

Click to expand...

Look on the bright side Rich, the first round won't cost you much  :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Look on the bright side Rich, the first round won't cost you much  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Me much ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2016)

richart said:



			Is everyone going down to Carnoustie Sunday ? We are staying in Aberdeen overnight and driving down on the Monday. As  it is my birthday Sunday thought we could go for a beer in the evening, but most of you seem to be clearing off.

Click to expand...

I'll be in Aberdeen Sunday Rich, it's my birthday on the Friday :cheers:

I'll find us a smokie mo's :rofl:


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll be in Aberdeen Sunday Rich, it's my birthday on the Friday :cheers:

I'll find us a smokie mo's :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Good man, I knew I could rely on you.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 17, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll be in Aberdeen Sunday Rich, it's my birthday on the Friday :cheers:

I'll find us a smokie mo's :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean I'll be in Aberdeen too? I am seriously lacking in knowledge for this trip. I really need to pull my thumb out of my unmentionable and start putting some effort in to this. 

Im just trying to imagine Rich out with the Stu, Duffers, Davey Mac and me. It could get messy.


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Does that mean I'll be in Aberdeen too? I am seriously lacking in knowledge for this trip. I really need to pull my thumb out of my unmentionable and start putting some effort in to this. 

Im just trying to imagine Rich out with the Stu, Duffers, Davey Mac and me. It could get messy.
		
Click to expand...

 I have got five minders staying with me in our cottage. Sounds like with have a drinkling quorum.:thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 17, 2016)

richart said:



			I have got five minders staying with me in our cottage. Sounds like with have a drinkling quorum.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Myself & Paperboy are also in Aberdeen Sunday night.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Does that mean I'll be in Aberdeen too? I am seriously lacking in knowledge for this trip. I really need to pull my thumb out of my unmentionable and start putting some effort in to this. 

Im just trying to imagine Rich out with the Stu, Duffers, Davey Mac and me. It could get messy.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, all you need to know is what time you're being picked up by our glamorous chauffeur and be ready, the rest will be a blur 

Look at what happened to the last well spoken southerner who came drinking with us  :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Does that mean I'll be in Aberdeen too? I am seriously lacking in knowledge for this trip. I really need to pull my thumb out of my unmentionable and start putting some effort in to this. 

Im just trying to imagine Rich out with the Stu, Duffers, Davey Mac and me. It could get messy.
		
Click to expand...

Edit


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 17, 2016)

richart said:



			I have got five minders staying with me in our cottage. Sounds like with have a drinkling quorum.:thup:
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			Yes, all you need to know is what time you're being picked up by our glamorous chauffeur and be ready, the rest will be a blur 

Look at what happened to the last well spoken southerner who came drinking with us  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It's not going to help matters if Rich keeps using words like "quorum" is it?  Admit it Stuey. You've had to look it up haven't you?

Will be great to get a good mix out on the Sunday night. Looking forward to meeting you Richart.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 17, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			It's not going to help matters if Rich keeps using words like "quorum" is it?  Admit it Stuey. You've had to look it up haven't you?

Will be great to get a good mix out on the Sunday night. Looking forward to meeting you Richart.
		
Click to expand...

No need to look it up!

3 pints of Tennents and 3 double Quorums please bartender


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			It's not going to help matters if Rich keeps using words like "quorum" is it?  Admit it Stuey. You've had to look it up haven't you?

Will be great to get a good mix out on the Sunday night. Looking forward to meeting you Richart.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not as uneducated as I look yer know


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Will be great to get a good mix out on the Sunday night. Looking forward to meeting you Richart.
		
Click to expand...

 Same here bw. I might even buy you a small shandy.

Not all Southerners are as light weight as Slasher. Remember I have been out with Stu and Pete before and survived (just):thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 17, 2016)

If stu and Danny are going for another night like Aberdovey good luck to anyone that matches them pint for pint.

stuc had 17 pints plus wine and got up the next day like he had been on water all night, Danny looked a wee bit worse so he let stu win 10&8


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 17, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			If stu and Danny are going for another night like Aberdovey good luck to anyone that matches them pint for pint.

stuc had 17 pints plus wine and got up the next day like he had been on water all night, Danny looked a wee bit worse so he let stu win 10&8 

Click to expand...

I didn't let him win. I'll have you know I was about 2 over gross at the turn. That Scouse bandit was level par playing off 17!!!!!!!  I never stood a chance


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			If stu and Danny are going for another night like Aberdovey good luck to anyone that matches them pint for pint.

stuc had 17 pints plus wine and got up the next day like he had been on water all night, Danny looked a wee bit worse so he let stu win 10&8 

Click to expand...

That was quiet drink for me that night :smirk:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 17, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			That was quiet drink for me that night :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't quiet for us though.

You sounded like Fred Flintstone on speed, washed down with extra-loud pills.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			It wasn't quiet for us though.

You sounded like Fred Flintstone on speed, washed down with extra-loud pills.
		
Click to expand...

I was only whispering that night :ears:


----------



## Junior (Feb 18, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I was only whispering that night :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Aye right....i was in the next room and the walls were shaking.  Between you two and our kid next to me it sounded like a construction site.  Thats my excuse for qwerty pasting me on the links the next day.


----------



## bernix (Feb 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Is everyone going down to Carnoustie Sunday ? We are staying in Aberdeen overnight and driving down on the Monday. As  it is my birthday Sunday thought we could go for a beer in the evening, but most of you seem to be clearing off.

Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			I'll be in Aberdeen Sunday Rich, it's my birthday on the Friday :cheers:

I'll find us a smokie mo's :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I will have a beer with you as well


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 18, 2016)

bernix said:



			I will have a beer with you as well
		
Click to expand...

Good lad, have you ever played pub golf??


----------



## bernix (Feb 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Is everyone going down to Carnoustie Sunday ? We are staying in Aberdeen overnight and driving down on the Monday. As  it is my birthday Sunday thought we could go for a beer in the evening, but most of you seem to be clearing off.

Click to expand...

Pub golf? NO


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 18, 2016)

Hobbits's are booked into the Carnoustie Golf hotel on the Sunday night.


----------



## Val (Feb 18, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Hobbits's are booked into the Carnoustie Golf hotel on the Sunday night.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs coming down Bri? She stinging you for a spa treatment like mine has :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 18, 2016)

Val said:



			Mrs coming down Bri? She stinging you for a spa treatment like mine has :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

*cough* I've, er, not, er, got round to erm, advising her of the um plan yet... At least mid way from Hallowen her powers won't be too strong.


----------



## Val (Feb 18, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			*cough* I've, er, not, er, got round to erm, advising her of the um plan yet... At least mid way from Hallowen her powers won't be too strong.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

I like your style mate, it'll be good to catch up for a beer :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 18, 2016)

Worse than waiting for Christmas this!! On a lighter note has anyone given any genuine thought to how many Golf Balls they are planning on taking with them or are you planning on helping the local economy once there?
Obviously I'm only taking 4 new ones, one for each round, &#128515;
Or 3 Dozen.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 18, 2016)

Val said:



			Mrs coming down Bri? She stinging you for a spa treatment like mine has :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

after 4 rounds before Carnoustie, I'm tempted to have the spa treatment myself!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 18, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Worse than waiting for Christmas this!! On a lighter note has anyone given any genuine thought to how many Golf Balls they are planning on taking with them or are you planning on helping the local economy once there?
Obviously I'm only taking 4 new ones, one for each round, &#62979;
Or 3 Dozen.
		
Click to expand...

I plan on taking 1 ball with me then robbing odvans brand new pro vs out of his bag when he isn't looking as he only should be using used pinnacles, he won't notice unless he has personalised them.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 18, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I plan on taking 1 ball with me then robbing odvans brand new pro vs out of his bag when he isn't looking as he only should be using used pinnacles, he won't notice unless he has personalised them.
		
Click to expand...

Good call, could save a few bob nicking them off the North West Reds&#128515;


----------



## Robobum (Feb 18, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I plan on taking 1 ball with me......
		
Click to expand...

Is that the orange one?


----------



## Odvan (Feb 18, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Is that the orange one? 

Click to expand...

Glad it's been remembered :thup:.

No, he doesn't have to bring that. Birchy and I will make sure they're packed in the car. We'll bring a sleeve as more often than not, he's at least 3 off the tee.... 

Rumour has it that he's off first as well as he's playing in the afternoon too, would be a shame if everyone came out to skit him. I'd be upset for him, also.....

:rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 18, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Is that the orange one? 

Click to expand...

Oi, no need, they had forgot about that and you've only gone and ruined it


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 18, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Glad it's been remembered :thup:.

No, he doesn't have to bring that. Birchy and I will make sure they're packed in the car. We'll bring a sleeve as more often than not, he's at least 3 off the tee.... 

Rumour has it that he's off first as well as he's playing in the afternoon too, would be a shame if everyone came out to skit him. I'd be upset for him, also.....

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Boooooooooooooooom straight down the middle ne:

your up next and I will fill your divot in afterwards for you whilst you are walking forward 10 yards to play your next shot


----------



## Odvan (Feb 18, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oi, no need, they had forgot about that and you've only gone and ruined it 

Click to expand...

Hhhmmm, this has been the picture in our WA group for several months now....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 18, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Hhhmmm, this has been the picture in our WA group for several months now....

View attachment 18480

Click to expand...

Knowing the type of guy Glyn his, I'm sure he'd like a send off like this:-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4UCf2dSW7A


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 19, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Worse than waiting for Christmas this!! On a lighter note has anyone given any genuine thought to how many Golf Balls they are planning on taking with them or are you planning on helping the local economy once there?
Obviously I'm only taking 4 new ones, one for each round, &#62979;
Or 3 Dozen.
		
Click to expand...

Here's a picture of me getting ready for the trip. I think that should be OK for 4 rounds.  Just, the way I play.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Here's a picture of me getting ready for the trip. I think that should be OK for 4 rounds.  Just, the way I play. 
View attachment 18481

Click to expand...

That may not be enough:rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 19, 2016)

I'll have 6 in the bag and 2 in the sack... Fortune favours the brave boys...


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 21, 2016)

In the pub in Deal tonight ahead of the Royal Cinque Ports/Royal St Georges trip, and I bumped into 4 guys from Ely who are also on a golf trip. Turns out they did Aberdeenshire last year (not Trump, they are going back in Sept for that one). We chatted a bit, but the one phrase that sticks in the mind is what they had to say about Cruden: "If you come away from that without a smile on your face, you shouldn't be playing golf". :clap:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 22, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			In the pub in Deal tonight ahead of the Royal Cinque Ports/Royal St Georges trip, and I bumped into 4 guys from Ely who are also on a golf trip. Turns out they did Aberdeenshire last year (not Trump, they are going back in Sept for that one). We chatted a bit, but the one phrase that sticks in the mind is what they had to say about Cruden: "If you come away from that without a smile on your face, you shouldn't be playing golf". :clap:
		
Click to expand...

That's what we like to hear, Cruden does look awesome and remember for those that want to do it we also have the 9 hole course included and that's a little gem as well.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 22, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's what we like to hear, Cruden does look awesome and remember for those that want to do it we also have the 9 hole course included and that's a little gem as well.
		
Click to expand...

When are people playing that?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 22, 2016)

Region3 said:



			When are people playing that?
		
Click to expand...

Before the main 18 is the only option as sunset is 20.45 so that might be pushing it.

Tee times for the main course are from 14.30 

I am hoping to make enough time to play it.


----------



## bernix (Feb 22, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Before the main 18 is the only option as sunset is 20.45 so that might be pushing it.

Tee times for the main course are from 14.30 

I am hoping to make enough time to play it.
		
Click to expand...

can you put me in for the 9holer, too. as i had to reschedule my flights, i now do have spare time thursday morning


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 22, 2016)

I can confirm that Cruden Bay is fantastic  :thup:

The course is only 'let down' by a couple of holes around the turn but that is nit picking as they are still good holes, just not up to the excellence of the rest of the course.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 22, 2016)

The 9 hole course is a cracker and worth playing if you get the chance. Paperboy & I will be looking to play late am bit of lunch in clubhouse before the main event.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 22, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I can confirm that Cruden Bay is fantastic  :thup:

The course is only 'let down' by a couple of holes around the turn but that is nit picking as they are still good holes, just not up to the excellence of the rest of the course.
		
Click to expand...

It better be good or else! I'm in based on your recommendation.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			It better be good or else! I'm in based on your recommendation.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so confident you will like it that I'll buy you a beer if you don't  :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			The 9 hole course is a cracker and worth playing if you get the chance. Paperboy & I will be looking to play late am bit of lunch in clubhouse before the main event.
		
Click to expand...

How long do you reckon to play it Ken -  hour and a half, or a bit longer?


----------



## chellie (Feb 22, 2016)

To those doing the nine holer first are you going up the day before? It's a six hour drive for us so already looking at an early start to make the 2.30pm time........


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 22, 2016)

chellie said:



			To those doing the nine holer first are you going up the day before? It's a six hour drive for us so already looking at an early start to make the 2.30pm time........
		
Click to expand...

I'll be some where between Falkirk and Edinburgh the day before, I'm road tripping up starting on Monday!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I'll be some where between Falkirk and Edinburgh the day before, I'm road tripping up starting on Monday!!
		
Click to expand...

Are you taking your running kit? Some great runs along the coast.&#128515;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2016)

chellie said:



			To those doing the nine holer first are you going up the day before? It's a six hour drive for us so already looking at an early start to make the 2.30pm time........
		
Click to expand...

We've just decided to go up the Wednesday night, but not use an extra days holiday.

Get home from work, have our tea (dinner for those down south), leave the NW around 7pm, after the rush hour.

Get to Perth/Stirling area for around 10.30/11.00. Sleep in the next day, brekky, leave around 10.00, drop our gear off at the hotel.

Get to cruden for around 1.00, play the St'Olaf 9 holer, have one of the later tee times to play the main course around 3.00. (tee times are from 2.30 onwards)

Jobs a good un.:thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 22, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			How long do you reckon to play it Ken -  hour and a half, or a bit longer?
		
Click to expand...

No longer Pete, it's nice and flat.


----------



## chellie (Feb 22, 2016)

So where you all stopping Wednesday night? Think going up then is the better option tbh


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2016)

chellie said:



			So where you all stopping Wednesday night? Think going up then is the better option tbh
		
Click to expand...

Gonna have a look now.

Perth is further north, or Stirling at least.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 22, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Gonna have a look now.

Perth is further north, or Stirling at least.
		
Click to expand...

I hear the Cartwheel Inn in Blairgowrie is a delightful place to spend an evening 

Still gutted I can't make this


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I hear the Cartwheel Inn in Blairgowrie is a delightful place to spend an evening 

Still gutted I can't make this 

Click to expand...

One of the best nights I've ever had was in there, hilarious.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I hear the Cartwheel Inn in Blairgowrie is a delightful place to spend an evening 

Still gutted I can't make this 

Click to expand...

Big shame mate, not the same without you and Qwerty.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2016)

Perth Broxden junction (travelodge) - anyone recommend any greasy spoons near here, or on the way to Dundee?


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Perth Broxden junction (travelodge) - anyone recommend any greasy spoons near here, or on the way to Dundee?
		
Click to expand...

There's a place called The Horn on the A90 between Perth and Dundee. You won't be disappointed, they do the best bacon roll you can get anywhere.

Slight irritation in that it's on the wrong side of the dual carriageway as you're heading north east. It's worth the visit though.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 23, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			There's a place called The Horn on the A90 between Perth and Dundee. You won't be disappointed, they do the best bacon roll you can get anywhere.

Slight irritation in that it's on the wrong side of the dual carriageway as you're heading north east. It's worth the visit though.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy, take note Sir, take note.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 23, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			There's a place called The Horn on the A90 between Perth and Dundee. You won't be disappointed, they do the best bacon roll you can get anywhere.

Slight irritation in that it's on the wrong side of the dual carriageway as you're heading north east. It's worth the visit though.
		
Click to expand...

i think there is a turn off just past it ( coming from Perth) Jim, unfortunately you might have to go almost all the way to Perth to come back again


----------



## Odvan (Feb 23, 2016)

Any politics surrounding one of our hosts for the trip can be discussed in the OOB section :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Perth Broxden junction (travelodge) - anyone recommend any greasy spoons near here, or on the way to Dundee?
		
Click to expand...

There is also a Maccies next door and a Harvester.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 23, 2016)

I would appreciate it if anyone doesn't post stuff regarding Donald Trump on this thread.

Its for the OOB section.

Trump Aberdeen have done us a cracking deal and have been totally professional throughout this whole process, we do not need to be ruining our relationship with them and certainly not having our booking pulled from us because of comments on this thread.

Rant over in a polite way.



Mod Note

Offending posts pulled , and originator advised, . Agree the "Arrange A Game" section is no place for political pointscoring , Please report anything you think should be looked at.

Thanks


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 23, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Birchy, take note Sir, take note.
		
Click to expand...

I refer the honourable gentleman to Fig i.






_Fig i. Bacon Roll, The Horn _


----------



## Odvan (Feb 23, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			I refer the honourable gentleman to Fig i.






_Fig i. Bacon Roll, The Horn _

Click to expand...

Birchy, if there was ever confirmation that we are going here, this is most definitely it.

Did you put salt on it as well?


----------



## IanG (Feb 23, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			I refer the honourable gentleman to Fig i.






_Fig i. Bacon Roll, The Horn _

Click to expand...

Vegetarians are passing out all over the land and the rest of us a swooning :clap:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 23, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			I refer the honourable gentleman to Fig i.






_Fig i. Bacon Roll, The Horn _

Click to expand...

I think I can manage a couple


----------



## bernix (Feb 23, 2016)

i dont have to book a tee time at the St. Olaf do i. i reckon i can just Show up and Play anytime in the morning


----------



## rickg (Feb 23, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			I refer the honourable gentleman to Fig i.






_Fig i. Bacon Roll, The Horn _

Click to expand...

Pah......they do a better one at Lee Park as LiverpoolPhil will attest


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I would appreciate it if anyone doesn't post stuff regarding Donald Trump on this thread.

Its for the OOB section.

Trump Aberdeen have done us a cracking deal and have been totally professional throughout this whole process, we do not need to be ruining our relationship with them and certainly not having our booking pulled from us because of comments on this thread.

Rant over in a polite way.



Mod Note

Offending posts pulled , and originator advised, . Agree the "Arrange A Game" section is no place for political pointscoring , Please report anything you think should be looked at.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil, for some people they seem determine to try and wreck this meet. Appreciated.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			I refer the honourable gentleman to Fig i.






_Fig i. Bacon Roll, The Horn _

Click to expand...

OOh, do they do a 2-for-1 offer?


----------



## chellie (Feb 23, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			I refer the honourable gentleman to Fig i.






_Fig i. Bacon Roll, The Horn _

Click to expand...


Yuck, not for me as bacon too well done and far too much.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 23, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I hear the Cartwheel Inn in Blairgowrie is a delightful place to spend an evening 

Still gutted I can't make this 

Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Big shame mate, not the same without you and Qwerty.

Click to expand...

Gutted I can't make it Also, it's getting more painful reading this thread as it draws closer. Its gonna be some weekend away :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 23, 2016)

Birchy, I've coughed up some dosh. Let me know if you've got it - the counter staff were a bit vague.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Birchy, I've coughed up some dosh. Let me know if you've got it - the counter staff were a bit vague.
		
Click to expand...

Sent you a pm Bri :thup:


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2016)

Just found this and they've got Cruden  as well[video=youtube_share;C1GSjaUe2lM]https://youtu.be/C1GSjaUe2lM[/video]


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2016)

chellie said:



			Just found this and they've got Cruden  as well[video=youtube_share;C1GSjaUe2lM]https://youtu.be/C1GSjaUe2lM[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Nice spot Anne, just gonna look at the Cruden one as well.

Anyone needing a posh-scouse/Wirralite transalation from the commentator give me a shout.

He sounds exactly like Hogie from Leasowe -  unless he has one of them voice impersonator things (remember in Batman when his manservant Alfred dressed up as Batman, but used this machine that made him sound exactly like Batman - the white tash was a big giveaway, though).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2016)

Here is the Cruden bay one, wonder if some may slightly change their travel plans, now:-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12hvCdTeINs


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2016)

Look fantastic don't they!


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Great find Chellie, I've not heard of this guy before :thup:


but jeez, he does love talking, even whilst playing a shot! Puts Mark Crossfield to shame


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2016)

chellie said:



			Look fantastic don't they!
		
Click to expand...

If we get the weather, it'll be boss!


----------



## IanG (Feb 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Here is the Cruden bay one, wonder if some may slightly change their travel plans, now:-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12hvCdTeINs

Click to expand...



OMG that looks even better than I'd imagined


----------



## IanG (Feb 24, 2016)

chellie said:



			Just found this and they've got Cruden  as well[video=youtube_share;C1GSjaUe2lM]https://youtu.be/C1GSjaUe2lM[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Looks amazing even in the rain, imagine what it'll be like on a sunny day!

It'll be a tough test if there is even a whiff of breeze.


----------



## bernix (Feb 25, 2016)

do you mean that we'll have a sunny day out there? granted


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 25, 2016)

Murcar looks amazing.  I couldn't bring myself to watch the Cruden Bay video, don't want to know what I am missing out on.


----------



## merv79 (Feb 26, 2016)

Birchy said:



			You and Merv both owe a balance of Â£185 then you are fully paid :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Money transferred to you today. And apologies for the delay!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2016)

Think Birchy has the vast majority of final balances in, but if any stragglers, try to get it in this week, or keep him informed, please.

We want to get the balances to the clubs in the next 2 weeks, so that they can then concentrate on the draws and competition formats.

Are we really only about 9 weeks away now?

No volunteers to organise a meal for the Saturday night?


----------



## chellie (Feb 27, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			No volunteers to organise a meal for the Saturday night?

Click to expand...

No one local going who will do it?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2016)

chellie said:



			No one local going who will do it?
		
Click to expand...

No Only Hobbit, but his duty is on the ale trail the night before.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 27, 2016)

chellie said:



			No one local going who will do it?
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			No Only Hobbit, but his duty is on the ale trail the night before.
		
Click to expand...

We've got friends up for the weekend. I'll gladly make recommendations and make the bookings if needs be but you'll need someone on the night to chase up the money. 

Give me numbers and preferred food, curry or Chinese etc and I'll get some ideas together.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			We've got friends up for the weekend. I'll gladly make recommendations and make the bookings if needs be but you'll need someone on the night to chase up the money. 

Give me numbers and preferred food, curry or Chinese etc and I'll get some ideas together.
		
Click to expand...

Brian if your looking Cosmos in Union Square is a world buffet joint which might tick all boxes, think they might take block bookings

http://www.cosmo-restaurants.co.uk/locations/aberdeen/


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 29, 2016)

Sent payment through Scott.  Bring it on:fore:


----------



## rickg (Feb 29, 2016)

Just paid my balance Scott :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 29, 2016)

Got the money from chiefio and Rick.

Cheers gents :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 29, 2016)

Not many people left to pay now, can those with monies outstanding please contact me to let me know when :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm sure most/all have their accomodation booked, but had an e-mail to the Trump hotmail account, offering the below (I have nothing to do with the hotel).

Good morning,
> >
> > I couldn't help notice as a member of Golf Monthly's forum that you have a
> > trip planned to the northeast in April.
> >
> > Our 20 bedroom hotel, bar & restaurant, the closest of its kind to Trump
> > International would be more than happy to host some/all of you at our
> > trade rate of Â£70 b/b based on two sharing.
> >
> > Also happy to help with any questions.
> >
> > Best regards
> > Ruairidh Macdonald
> > Golf Co-ordinator
> > www.whitehorseinn.co.uk
> >

Contact them direct, if you do want to take up their offer.:thup:

LB.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 2, 2016)

Only 58 sleeps!!   


or to put it another way.......

4.92 million seconds


----------



## Robobum (Mar 11, 2016)

https://twitter.com/trumpscotland/status/708278367972429824


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 11, 2016)

Robobum said:



https://twitter.com/trumpscotland/status/708278367972429824



Click to expand...

Very nice 

Cant wait


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm heading up again on Sun 24th April, I'll stick some pics up that will show how it is a week before kick off :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Mar 11, 2016)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I'm heading up again on Sun 24th April, I'll stick some pics up that will show how it is a week before kick off :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Great stuff!


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 18, 2016)

When's the big draw fellas? 

Any betting going on?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 18, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			When's the big draw fellas? 

Any betting going on? 

Click to expand...

Draw will be out next week with all the comp details.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 18, 2016)

Getting far too excited for this. Must. Stop. Thinking. Golf. And. Do. Work. Gnng.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 18, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Draw will be out next week with all the comp details.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god yes!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 18, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Oh god yes!
View attachment 18801

Click to expand...

Darren,

That picture is rubbish


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 18, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Oh god yes!
View attachment 18801

Click to expand...

You do realise that sunshine was photoshopped


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 18, 2016)

drive4show said:



			You do realise that sunshine was photoshopped 

Click to expand...

Oh no it isn't! I'm in shorts and flip flops up here


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Oh no it isn't! I'm in shorts and flip flops up here
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but hobbits have furry coats   :ears:


----------



## Robobum (Mar 18, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Oh no it isn't! I'm in shorts and flip flops up here
		
Click to expand...

Looking good!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2016)

If we get past Dortmund, the Europa league semi is on the Thursday.

If were away, might be ok, if at home......

#Conundrum


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			If we get past Dortmund, the Europa league semi is on the Thursday.

If were away, might be ok, if at home......

#Conundrum
		
Click to expand...

Can you keep your football chat to the Out of Bounds area please, this is for Trump business only and no one, absolutely no one, cares about your conundrum! &#128515;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 19, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Can you keep your football chat to the Out of Bounds area please, this is for Trump business only and no one, absolutely no one, cares about your conundrum! &#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Well said and if he is thinking of a tin pot trophy instead of world class cruden bay  then he more of a loser than I originally had him down for


----------



## Odvan (Mar 19, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well said and if he is thinking of a tin pot trophy instead of world class cruden bay  then he more of a loser than I originally had him down for 

Click to expand...

I concur. I only wish my potential conundrum was as 'un-conundrummy' as Pete's.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 19, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



*If we get past Dortmund*, the Europa league semi is on the Thursday.

If were away, might be ok, if at home......

#Conundrum
		
Click to expand...

See you at Cruden then mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 20, 2016)

Odvan said:



			I concur. I only wish my potential conundrum was as 'un-conundrummy' as Pete's.
		
Click to expand...

Why, have you got a semi? Ahem.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			If we get past Dortmund, the Europa league semi is on the Thursday.

If were away, might be ok, if at home......

#Conundrum
		
Click to expand...

Well  I'm off to see the champions crowned this weekend wasn't quite who it was hoped to be when I decided to miss this trip!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 21, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Well I'm off to see the champions crowned this weekend wasn't quite who it was hoped to be when I decided to miss this trip!
		
Click to expand...

You could still come on this one, if your quick.....:thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2016)

This trip needs to hurry up, as I can feel my early season form starting to desert me.


----------



## IanG (Mar 22, 2016)

5 weeks on Thursday we'll be tee-ing it up in Cruden bay:whoo: While it's been a LONG time coming, it's been great to have this to help us through the depths of winter darkness.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 22, 2016)

richart said:



			This trip needs to hurry up, as I can feel my early season form starting to desert me.

Click to expand...

Not the first time you've peaked too early?

It's not normally like that? Lot of pressure at work?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 22, 2016)

richart said:



			This trip needs to hurry up, as I can feel my early season form starting to desert me.

Click to expand...

Don't you worry rich. Birchy has this comp all sown up as he has been knocking 40 points for fun all winter 

you might get a nearest the pin if your lucky


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 22, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Don't you worry rich. Birchy has this comp all sown up as he has been knocking 40 points for fun all winter 

you might get a nearest the pin if your lucky 

Click to expand...

Unlike Birchy I have structured my training so that I peak  for this trip.  The trophy won't be leaving Yorkshire without a fight. :clap:

5 weeks can't come soon enough.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 22, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			you might get a nearest the bin if your lucky 

Click to expand...

More realistic.

Birchy's been caining it all winter, that much, he's a favourite to take the title back from the Yorkshire mob.


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Not the first time you've peaked too early?

It's not normally like that? Lot of pressure at work?

Click to expand...

 Not sure what you mean 



Lincoln Quaker said:



			you might get a nearest the pin if your lucky 

Click to expand...

Most of the par 3's will be out of my range.


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			More realistic.

Birchy's been caining it all winter, that much, he's a favourite to take the title back from the Yorkshire mob.
		
Click to expand...

 I assume it is 5 scores to count ? Survival of the fittest ? Playing into the hands of the Southern mob then.:thup:


----------



## bernix (Mar 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			If we get past Dortmund, the Europa league semi is on the Thursday.

If were away, might be ok, if at home......

#Conundrum
		
Click to expand...

no worries Pete, Dortmund are unsurmountable


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2016)

richart said:



			I assume it is 5 scores to count ? Survival of the fittest ? Playing into the hands of the Southern mob then.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Dunno mate - Glyn and birchy are tee times/competitions/draw.....saturday meal out.....Ice creams on Friday, secretaries.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 23, 2016)

richart said:



			I assume it is 5 scores to count ? Survival of the fittest ? Playing into the hands of the Southern mob then.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Main comp is the 2 rounds at trump and the championship course at Carnoustie.

birchy will be fighting with chiefio for the trophy, it's a bandits weekend out, all we needed was fish in attendance and Congu would have been selling tickets.

we we are also doing a comp for the 5 dayers aswell.

more to follow next Tuesday when I am back at work.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 23, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Main comp is the 2 rounds at trump and the championship course at Carnoustie.

birchy will be fighting with chiefio for the trophy, it's a bandits weekend out, all we needed was fish in attendance and Congu would have been selling tickets.

we we are also doing a comp for the 5 dayers aswell.

more to follow next Tuesday when I am back at work.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously the main comp will be gross though, no?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 23, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Obviously the main comp will be gross though, no? 



Click to expand...

As birchy has to have 1 blow up hole then defo not  he will get 46 with at least 1 blob :rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 23, 2016)

I can't wait to see you bunch of fairies on a proper links course :rofl:


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I can't wait to see you bunch of fairies on a proper links course :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Still hitting those high balls Gordon.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 24, 2016)

richart said:



			Still hitting those high balls Gordon.

Click to expand...

I've had everything delofted, including my putter :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 26, 2016)

Not sure if this will work

https://www.facebook.com/richard.barr.3367/posts/10154028729187604


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Not sure if this will work

https://www.facebook.com/richard.barr.3367/posts/10154028729187604

Click to expand...

nope,not for me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 26, 2016)

Final payments have been sent to the clubs, or will be this week.

TIME TO GET EXCITED NOW PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can we start having some romantic thoughts, expressions of doom, a bit of bragging (only for the Yorkshire mob, and Birchy), and other shenanigans, please.

Predictions:-

Top 2 - Birchy

Top 8 - Me 
9th - RickG

In the teens - Odvan :smirk:

Glyn for bottom 10. 
Richart bottom 9.

Scouser - last 4.

Bluewolf - still thinking.......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 26, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Final payments have been sent to the clubs, or will be this week.

TIME TO GET EXCITED NOW PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can we start having some romantic thoughts, expressions of doom, a bit of bragging (only for the Yorkshire mob, and Birchy), and other shenanigans, please.

Predictions:-

Top 2 - Birchy

Top 8 - Me 
9th - RickG

In the teens - Odvan :smirk:

Glyn for bottom 10. 
Richart bottom 9.

Scouser - last 4.

Bluewolf - still thinking.......

Click to expand...

top 8 for you off scratch :rofl:

no pressure on Birchy is there after his string off 40+ points all winter :ears:

i am actually honoured that you put me down for bottom 10 and not bottom 2!

josh thinks he is keeping the trophy, not a chance with his new handicap :whoo:


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 26, 2016)

Paperboy = Dead last!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 26, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Paperboy = Dead last!!
		
Click to expand...

Nah, one of the the scousers have that nailed on


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 26, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nah, one of the the scousers have that nailed on 

Click to expand...

It would've been a septic only he pulled out because it looked too hard at least scouser has put his balls on the block:ears:


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Final payments have been sent to the clubs, or will be this week.

TIME TO GET EXCITED NOW PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can we start having some romantic thoughts, expressions of doom, a bit of bragging (only for the Yorkshire mob, and Birchy), and other shenanigans, please.

Predictions:-

Top 2 - Birchy

Top 8 - Me 
9th - RickG

In the teens - Odvan :smirk:

Glyn for bottom 10. 
Richart bottom 9.

Scouser - last 4.

Bluewolf - still thinking.......

Click to expand...

 Is that bottom 9 or top 42 for me ?


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2016)

If it is windy, Wookie will get blown out into the North sea.

Merv79 for a top 5 place. He has a bit of form in Scotland.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 26, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			It would've been a septic only he pulled out because it looked too hard at least scouser has put his balls on the block:ears:
		
Click to expand...

took me a min to work it out but got there in the end :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 26, 2016)

richart said:



			Is that bottom 9 or top 42 for me ?
		
Click to expand...

your the man in form so got to be a top 3 finish?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 26, 2016)

richart said:



			Merv79 for a top 5 place. He has a bit of form in Scotland.

Click to expand...

Guaranteed winner if I caddie for him  :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 26, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Final payments have been sent to the clubs, or will be this week.

TIME TO GET EXCITED NOW PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can we start having some romantic thoughts, expressions of doom, a bit of bragging (only for the Yorkshire mob, and Birchy), and other shenanigans, please.

Predictions:-

Top 2 - Birchy

Top 8 - Me 
9th - RickG

In the teens - Odvan :smirk:

Glyn for bottom 10. 
Richart bottom 9.

Scouser - last 4.

Bluewolf - still thinking.......

Click to expand...

Didn't realise I was still talked about on this site... 
At least last 4 isn't last... I had my first win on the last tour remember....# JUST SAYING


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 27, 2016)

Break 90 points over 3 rounds your the winner.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 27, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Break 90 points over 3 rounds your the winner.
		
Click to expand...

Breaking 9 may be hard


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 27, 2016)

Scouser said:



			Breaking 9 may be hard
		
Click to expand...

Breaking bad, more like.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2016)

Is it possible to finish worse than last? Yesterdays range session would suggest that there may have to be a special Wolfie category..


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Is it possible to finish worse than last? Yesterdays range session would suggest that there may have to be a special Wolfie category.. 

Click to expand...

Make room for another mate :rofl:
Fairly sure Pete will have a good idea of another back marker after Tuesday


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 28, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Is it possible to finish worse than last? Yesterdays range session would suggest that there may have to be a special Wolfie category.. 

Click to expand...

Stand down as I've got worst than last place tied up I'm afraid.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 29, 2016)

Walked part of Cruden Bay this afternoon, in glorious sunshine. It is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Walked part of Cruden Bay this afternoon, in glorious sunshine. It is absolutely fantastic!
		
Click to expand...

should have joined there, you wouldn't just be walking along it then


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 29, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			should have joined there, you wouldn't just be walking along it then

Click to expand...

Me and HID were talking about it as we were walking. Permission granted providing the next 4 weeks are poor...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Walked part of Cruden Bay this afternoon, in glorious sunshine. It is absolutely fantastic!
		
Click to expand...

Will you bluddy shut up man, I swear my calendar is going 1 day fowards then 2 days backwards  



Hobbit said:



			Me and HID were talking about it as we were walking. Permission granted providing the next 4 weeks are poor...
		
Click to expand...

I did tell you when you originally asked where to join  

Do it Brian, you know it makes sense


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 29, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Will you bluddy shut up man, I swear my calendar is going 1 day fowards then 2 days backwards  



I did tell you when you originally asked where to join  

Do it Brian, you know it makes sense  

Click to expand...

Yes Bri, then 50 of us will go in the Royal Aberdeen open, and trot over to your gaff the day after. Bagsy your spare room - the one in the east wing.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 30, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Me and HID were talking about it as we were walking. Permission granted providing the next 4 weeks are poor...
		
Click to expand...

Brian Cruden is a course anyone would love to be a member off, tough as old boots but remember to talk to Secretary/Pro and advise you reasons for leaving Ythan, wouldn't want to jump from the frying pan too the fire!!


----------



## Robobum (Apr 1, 2016)

https://twitter.com/trumpscotland/status/715899178988257280

Come on Glyn. Stop getting side tracked with work and give us the comp details


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 1, 2016)

Work on your 250 yard stingers into the wind Darren  :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Draw will be out next week with all the comp details.
		
Click to expand...

some bleeding week this. I can hardly contain myself here 

honestly though, I can't begin to imagine the ball ache organising a trip like this would cause. Mucho gracias to the three amigos!!

just pull your finger out :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 5, 2016)

Robobum said:



https://twitter.com/trumpscotland/status/715899178988257280

Come on Glyn. Stop getting side tracked with work and give us the comp details  

Click to expand...




davemc1 said:



			some bleeding week this. I can hardly contain myself here 

honestly though, I can't begin to imagine the ball ache organising a trip like this would cause. Mucho gracias to the three amigos!!

just pull your finger out :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay chaps, have actually had to do some work 

Draw is finalised and comp stuff is just about done and will be posted tomorrow morning after I have tweaked a few things to make sure I actually win a prize  Best overall 40th place  :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 5, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Sorry for the delay chaps, have actually had to do some work 

Draw is finalised and comp stuff is just about done and will be posted tomorrow morning after I have tweaked a few things to make sure I actually win a prize  Best overall 40th place  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Can there be a prize for last place please... Maybe some balls


----------



## Robobum (Apr 5, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			?...........after I have tweaked a few things to make sure I actually win a prize  :
		
Click to expand...

Excellent. Got some water here if you could turn that into wine too please?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 5, 2016)

Scouser said:



			Can there be a prize for last place please... Maybe some balls
		
Click to expand...

Used lake balls OK Scouser?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 5, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Excellent. Got some water here if you could turn that into wine too please? 

Click to expand...

Right redraw done and you've now got Liverbirdie for all 5 days as punishment


----------



## Scouser (Apr 5, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Used lake balls OK Scouser?
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me... I need some gloves as well


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2016)

Scouser said:



			Fine by me... I need some gloves as well
		
Click to expand...

Why? You don't hit it hard enough to cause any wear!!!


----------



## Scouser (Apr 5, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Why? You don't hit it hard enough to cause any wear!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's not the speed it's the amount I hit...


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 5, 2016)

Scouser said:



			Can there be a prize for last place please... Maybe some balls
		
Click to expand...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/MKD-child-2255-Golf-Finder-Glasses/dp/B004KXWGJQ

Get a pair of these and go out in the last group each day. Sorted


----------



## Scouser (Apr 5, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



http://www.amazon.co.uk/MKD-child-2255-Golf-Finder-Glasses/dp/B004KXWGJQ

Get a pair of these and go out in the last group each day. Sorted

Click to expand...

Haha


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2016)

Scouser said:



			It's not the speed it's the amount I hit...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you'd be better with gardening gloves, the amount of time you spend in the weeds.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 5, 2016)

It's getting less and less these days


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2016)

Scouser said:



			It's getting less and less these days
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear. When you free for a game? Try and get Podge out as well??


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 5, 2016)

Can you make sure that any clothing on the prize table is a 40in chest, save me changing it later.

Oh....and in red please to suit my eyes on Saturday morning  :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Apr 5, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Right redraw done and you've now got Liverbirdie for all 5 days as punishment 

Click to expand...

Have you had tips on abusing that power?! Richart by any chance??


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 5, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Can you make sure that any clothing on the prize table is a 40in chest, save me changing it later.

Oh....and in red please to suit my eyes on Saturday morning  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Gordon, I have some broken wooden tees reserved for you.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 5, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Have you had tips on abusing that power?! Richart by any chance??



Click to expand...

Oh so you want 5 days with Liverbirdie and Richart then


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 5, 2016)

Scouser said:



			It's not the speed it's the amount I hit...
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Robobum (Apr 5, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh so you want 5 days with Liverbirdie and Richart then 

Click to expand...

Fine gentlemen.


----------



## Junior (Apr 5, 2016)

Does anyone have any plans for Thursday night ?  For those staying at the Premier Inn Bridge of Don, and even for those who are not, does anyone fancy a couple of beers  ?  Nothing huge as I'm sure people wont want to be facing the links with thick heads and blurred vision !!

Would be good to put faces to forum names........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 5, 2016)

Junior said:



			Does anyone have any plans for Thursday night ? For those staying at the Premier Inn Bridge of Don, and even for those who are not, does anyone fancy a couple of beers ? Nothing huge as I'm sure people wont want to be facing the links with thick heads and blurred vision !!

Would be good to put faces to forum names........
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good Andy, and a bite to eat.:thup:


----------



## Junior (Apr 5, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sounds good Andy, and a bite to eat.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, the boozer attached does decent pub grub.  I've stayed there before with work !


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 5, 2016)

Junior said:



			Does anyone have any plans for Thursday night ?  For those staying at the Premier Inn Bridge of Don, and even for those who are not, does anyone fancy a couple of beers  ?  Nothing huge as I'm sure people wont want to be facing the links with thick heads and blurred vision !!

Would be good to put faces to forum names........
		
Click to expand...

Will come up for a lime and soda and to throw some abuse at odvan and birchy!


----------



## chellie (Apr 5, 2016)

Junior said:



			Good stuff, the boozer attached does decent pub grub.  I've stayed there before with work !
		
Click to expand...

Count us in as we're stopping there as well.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 5, 2016)

I am sure we will be down for a couple.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 5, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 5, 2016)

Well....in just over 3 weeks we will find out if this trip is actually real or if there are 3 northerners living in nice fancy new houses at our expense


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 5, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Well....in just over 3 weeks we will find out if this trip is actually real or if there are 3 northerners living in nice fancy new houses at our expense  

Click to expand...

Hold on , 

its only Birchy who has the money and I haven't seen him since he turned up at Worksop last week in his nice new Pagani Zonda. I thought he has just had a pay rise


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 5, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hold on , 

its only Birchy who has the money and I haven't seen him since he turned up at Worksop last week in his nice new Pagani Zonda. I thought he has just had a pay rise 

Click to expand...

Does the Pagani come with melted cheese?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Does the Pagani come with melted cheese?
		
Click to expand...

Oooh could just eat a ham and cheese pagani


----------



## rickg (Apr 5, 2016)

Have I missed the draw? I'm sure I heard someone say it had been done?
Come on.... Spill the beans, I need to check if I need to cancel my flight!! &#128561;&#128561;&#128514;


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 6, 2016)

THE DRAW IS IMMINENT..... We're all waiting with baited breath chaps! ne:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 6, 2016)

This is bigger than the Masters!!!!

Hope I'm on the right side of the draw to get the best conditions


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 6, 2016)

Betfair has you as joint favourite with Richart! I won't tell you what for though...



drive4show said:



			This is bigger than the Masters!!!!

Hope I'm on the right side of the draw to get the best conditions  

Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 6, 2016)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Betfair has you as joint favourite with Richart! I won't tell you what for though...
		
Click to expand...

Washing the most dishes over the course of the weekend?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

*Here we go folks........

For the Main trophy*.

3 Day Competition (Trump Saturday, Trump Sunday and Carnoustie championship course.

Full handicap Stableford (there are no gimmees)

All 3 scores to count.

*Â£12 entry fee for the comp. *

Top 6 places to be paid out.

We will also have daily individual prizes for each course (at least 1[SUP]st[/SUP] and 2[SUP]nd[/SUP]).

Prizes will be announced once I know everyone is in, if anyone doesnâ€™t want to take part please send me an email to the trump email or a send me a pm.

We will also have a Blind pairâ€™s stableford for Trump Saturday.

We will also have a pairâ€™s betterball stableford for Trump Sunday.

And finally for Carnoustie we will have a AM AM Stableford (best 2 scores from each team)

For those that are only playing 1 day or a couple of events itâ€™s a Â£4 entry fee per event to the pairs and AM AM event and daily individual events.

We will also have nearest the pins and we hope to have them on all par 3â€™s.


Now the awkward bit, I really donâ€™t want to be collecting many payments up in Scotland as we have enough work to do.

I will email everyone my paypal account, so if people can help out and pay beforehand that would be great.

Anyone not wanting to take part in any off the competitions please let me know asap.

And finally for those that donâ€™t have a club handicap, our own handicap committee are in place to award you with a handicap J


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

*Now for the hardcore that are doing the full trip.........

5 Day Competition.*

Full handicap Stableford (there are no gimmees)

4 scores to count from the 5 rounds, those that are playing Murcar are welcome to join on as well but all 4 scores count for you lot :ears:

*Â£8* entry fee for the comp. 

Top 4 places to be paid out.

Prizes will be announced once I know everyone is in, if anyone doesnâ€™t want to take part please send me an email to the trump email or a pm and Birchy will be round to sort you out .

We will also have a Russian Stableford for Cruden Bay.

We will also have daily individual prizes for each course (at least 1[SUP]st[/SUP] and 2[SUP]nd[/SUP]).

We have some nearest the pin prizes as well.

The 3 day comp is completely separate from this so the total for entering both comps is *Â£20.

*Now the awkward bit, I really donâ€™t want to be collecting many payments up in Scotland as we have enough work to do.

I will email everyone my paypal account, so if people can help out and pay beforehand that would be great.

Anyone not wanting to take part in any off the competitions please let me know asap.

And finally for those that donâ€™t have a club handicap, our own handicap committee are in place to award you with a handicap J


----------



## bernix (Apr 6, 2016)

What the hell is a Russian Stableford?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2016)

bernix said:



			What the hell is a Russian Stableford?
		
Click to expand...

The Stableford scores of the group multiplied 

You can either play 3 from 4 or 2 from 3 

So if the Stableford scores for a 4 ball where 

2 , 3 , 0 and 2 - that would be 12 points for that hole 

But if it's 3,4,0 and 0 then it's 0 points for that hole


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Scouser 1st to pay :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Stableford scores of the group multiplied 

You can either play 3 from 4 or 2 from 3 

So if the Stableford scores for a 4 ball where 

2 , 3 , 0 and 2 - that would be 12 points for that hole 

But if it's 3,4,0 and 0 then it's 0 points for that hole
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Phil :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 6, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Scouser 1st to pay :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I heard it was Russian stableford... See my signature and think back to Ireland... BOOM


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 174"]
    [TR]
  [TD="width: 64, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl70, width: 168, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Draw for Cruden Bay*[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl70, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Thursday 28th  April*[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl72, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*26 players*[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl70, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*14:30 - 15:10*[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl70, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]TIME[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]PLAYER[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]SCORE[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]14:30[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hobbit[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop+1[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl69, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]14:40[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]jimaroid[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]HDID Kenny[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Paperboy[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl69, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]14:50[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]IanG[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3  +2[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]REGION3 +1[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region3[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]15:00[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]AndyWILL[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Oxfordcomma[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]WOOKIE[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl69, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]15:10[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Simon  chellie[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Badger[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bernix[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl69, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]15:20[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Richart[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Merv79[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Drive4show[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]15:30[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Robobum[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln  quaker[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 78"]
  [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, width: 104, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]*Carnoustie 2nd course 28th April
Times TBC*[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]
Wes[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Dave[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chiefio[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]2blue[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]StuC[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Duffers[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Davemc[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bluewolf[/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 128"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 171, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Draw for Murcar*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Friday 29th April*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*35 players*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"] 
* 
10:45 Onwards


[TABLE="width: 128"]
   [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, width: 64, bgcolor: transparent"]TIME[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl65, width: 107, bgcolor: transparent"]PLAYER[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:45[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Wes[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Dave [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Badger[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:55[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Robobum[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Oxfordcomma[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln  Quaker[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Jimaroid[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:05[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Duffers[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Paperboy[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]HDID Kenny[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]gregbwfc[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:15[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Richart[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Junior[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]StuC[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:25[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]bluewolf[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chiefio[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]2blue[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:35[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]davemc1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Merv79[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Drive4show[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:45[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]AndyWILL[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]WOOKIE[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop+1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:55[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region3[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]iang[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]REGION3 +1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region3 +2[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:05[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Simon chellie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Radbourne  2010[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bernix[/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 128"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 171, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Draw for Trump Rd1*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Saturday 30th April*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*43 players*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"] 
* 
11:00 Onwards


[TABLE="width: 128"]
   [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, width: 64, bgcolor: transparent"]TIME[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl65, width: 107, bgcolor: transparent"]PLAYER[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:00[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker khan[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker  khan+1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bernix[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:10[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]2Blue[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region3 +1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Dave [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region3 +2[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:20[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]The albatross[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]The  albatross +1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Simon  chellie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:30[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chiefio[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]PaulDJ[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Fairway  dodger[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region3[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:40[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Crawfy[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Merv79[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Drive4show[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]HDID Kenny[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:50[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]WOOKIE[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Paperboy[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Radbourne2010[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Wes[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:00[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop+1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Duffers[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Oxfordcomma[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:10[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]AndyWILL[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]davemc1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]StuC[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:20[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Robobum[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]RickG[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Richart[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:30[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bluewolf[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln  quaker[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]IanG[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Junior[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:40[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]gregbwfc[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]jimaroid[/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 128"]
   [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, width: 171, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Draw for Trump Rd2*[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Sunday 1st May*[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*43 players*[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*08:30 Onwards

[TABLE="width: 128"]
   [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, width: 64, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]08:30[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, width: 107, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Jimaroid[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region3[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]RickG[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]08:40[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker khan[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker  khan+1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region3 +1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region3 +2[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]08:50[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]AndyWILL[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]WOOKIE[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]PaulDJ[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Radbourne2010[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:00[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Iang[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]The  albatross[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]The  albatross +1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:10[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Robobum[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Richart[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop+1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:20[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chiefio[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Wes[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Dave[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]2blue[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:30[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln  quaker[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:40[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Paperboy[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]HDID Kenny[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Fairway  dodger[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Oxfordcomma[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:50[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Merv79[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Drive4show[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bluewolf[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Crawfy[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:00[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bernix[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Junior[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]davemc1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Duffers[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:10[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]gregbwfc[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Simon  chellie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]StuC[/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]
*[/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 80"]
  [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, width: 107, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]*Carnoustie 2nd course Sunday 1st May times TBC
*[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]AndyWill[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]RickG[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker khan[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker Khan +1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Jimaroid[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]PaulDJ[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region 3[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region3 +1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]albatross[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]albatross+1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]radbourne2010[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3 +2[/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 137"]
   [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, width: 183, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Draw for Carnoustie Champ*[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Monday 2nd May*[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*50 players*[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*09:00 Onwards

[TABLE="width: 126"]
   [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, width: 64, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:00[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, width: 104, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln  quaker[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:10[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]HDID Kenny[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Paperboy[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Davemc[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:20[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lanark[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Fourdoors[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]chris  mcaff snr[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Davie Ford  snr[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:30[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Toad [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Val[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Dave [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Crawfy[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:40[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chiefio[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Wes[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]gregbwfc[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]WOOKIE[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:50[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hobbit[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hobbit +1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Albatross  +1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]The  albatross[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:00[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Richart[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop+1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]jimaroid[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:10[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Junior[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]PaulDJ[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]iang[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bernix[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:20[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Oxfordcomma[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Merv79[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Drive4show[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:30[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]2blue[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Robobum[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker  khan[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker  khan+1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:40[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bluewolf[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]StuC[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Duffers[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]RickG[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:50[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Simon  chellie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]AndyW[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:00[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Radbourne[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3  +2[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3  +1[/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]
*[/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 78"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 104, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]*Carnoustie 2nd course times TBC
*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln quaker
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]HDIDKenny
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Paperboy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Crawfy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lanark
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Fourdoors
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]chris mcaff snr
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Davie Ford snr
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Val
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Toad
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 6, 2016)

Well I've got some top draws there  :thup:

Not sure what my playing partners think though


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 48"]
  [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, width: 64, bgcolor: transparent"]Tuesday[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]*Carnoustie 2nd course times TBC*[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie  simon[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]IanG[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"][/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Well I've got some top draws there  :thup:

Not sure what my playing partners think though  

Click to expand...

Trust you to get in my way from a complete draw with no posts inbetween


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2016)

I hope you all have a great time guys - gutted that I couldn't make it and will be very jealous of you all. 

Hopefully next year you can arrange it away from my birthday so that I can get a pass 

Will look forward to hearing the stories and seeing the pictures 

And please look after Richart up there - he is a gentle soul


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 6, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Trust you to get in my way from a complete draw with no posts inbetween 

Click to expand...

Can you tell how excited I am?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Right,

Comps and everything posted up.

Draws all done.

If we have missed something then please let me know via PM or email the trump account.

I probably will miss a post or two.

NOT LONG TO GO NOW FOLKS :whoo:

POST AWAY MERRILY PLEASE


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I hope you all have a great time guys - gutted that I couldn't make it and will be very jealous of you all. 

Hopefully next year you can arrange it away from my birthday so that I can get a pass 

Will look forward to hearing the stories and seeing the pictures 

And please look after Richart up there - he is a gentle soul
		
Click to expand...

Next year, please let us get past this years before we even think of ever doing this again


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 6, 2016)

Day just gone to a whole new level........Booommm:fore:


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 6, 2016)

It is mine and Richarts Birthday's out there! Get the better half to give you a birthday pass!!!! 




Liverpoolphil said:



			I hope you all have a great time guys - gutted that I couldn't make it and will be very jealous of you all. 

Hopefully next year you can arrange it away from my birthday so that I can get a pass 

Will look forward to hearing the stories and seeing the pictures 

And please look after Richart up there - he is a gentle soul
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2016)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			It is mine and Richarts Birthday's out there! Get the better half to give you a birthday pass!!!! 

Click to expand...

I tried but she has bought some tickets for us for the weekend - been planning something for a while.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 6, 2016)

I will miss bluewolf and Birchy....no elephants and pencils.....


----------



## bernix (Apr 6, 2016)

tough draw for me: last out on Friday, first out on Saturday


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

bernix said:



			tough draw for me: last out on Friday, first out on Saturday
		
Click to expand...

Life of a tour player Bernix


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 6, 2016)

The antiques roadshow tour will come around again you know :whoo:



Liverpoolphil said:



			I tried but she has bought some tickets for us for the weekend - been planning something for a while.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2016)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			The antiques roadshow tour will come around again you know :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Im not Richart


----------



## rickg (Apr 6, 2016)

So pleased I paid the optional "avoid a nob" fee.... ......

got some belting playing partners..........................
...................
.............

..........and Richart.....:rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Apr 6, 2016)

rickg said:



			So pleased I paid the optional "avoid a nob" fee.... ......

got some belting playing partners..........................
...................
.............

..........and Richart.....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Bluewolf and Stuey will both want to take you for a 'few' pints on Sunday night Rick before your game on Monday...


----------



## richart (Apr 6, 2016)

rickg said:



			So pleased I paid the optional "avoid a nob" fee.... ......

got some belting playing partners..........................
...................
.............

..........and Richart.....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Great draw and playing my first round at Trumps place with two really good guys and Rick.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 6, 2016)

And your second!


richart said:



			Great draw and playing my first round at Trumps place with two really good guys and Rick.

Click to expand...


----------



## Robobum (Apr 6, 2016)

I must have really upset Glyn!!!


----------



## Junior (Apr 6, 2016)

Glynn, Birchy & Pedro, You're awesome.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Robobum said:



			I must have really upset Glyn!!!



Click to expand...

You got away with it.........just


----------



## Junior (Apr 6, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Bluewolf and Stuey will both want to take you for a 'few' pints on Sunday night Rick before your game on Monday... 

Click to expand...

Good luck.........I tried to keep up with them once in a small village on the coast in mid Wales.  I've had the shakes and wake up in cold sweats ever since.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 6, 2016)

Great stuff.


----------



## bernix (Apr 6, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Life of a tour player Bernix 

Click to expand...

tour players usually don't clear away post-round-pints


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2016)

TopOfTheFlop said:



*It is mine and Richarts Birthday's out there!* Get the better half to give you a birthday pass!!!! 

Click to expand...

Its mine on the Friday too:cheers:

Well done  LQ and Birchy, i cannot wait!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 6, 2016)

Glyn, assume we will be off yellow tees? Any restrictions on playing off the back tees for 1 round at Trump just for the experience? I'll be entering the comp but happy to take my chances on a lower score.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2016)

Junior said:



			Good luck.........I tried to keep up with them once in a small village on the coast in mid Wales.  I've had the shakes and wake up in cold sweats ever since.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: 

That was just a few as well that night, I was taking it Nelson because of the big match the following day


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Glyn, assume we will be off yellow tees? Any restrictions on playing off the back tees for 1 round at Trump just for the experience? I'll be entering the comp but happy to take my chances on a lower score.
		
Click to expand...

We will be sorting tees out but if you want to play from further back you crack on, you aint getting anything more for it tho so don't even think off asking


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: :rofl: 

That was just a few as well that night, I was taking it Nelson because of the big match the following day 

Click to expand...

17 pints if I remember 

You bullied Danny into it and that's why he folded the next day :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			17 pints if I remember 

You bullied Danny into it and that's why he folded the next day :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Is that all? I definitely took it easy 

I can't remember holding Danny's hand to go the bar and get the ale down his neck!! 

Can I BT you the comp money and that extra 10er for not putting me with scouser


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 6, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We will be sorting tees out but if you want to play from further back you crack on, you aint getting anything more for it tho so don't even think off asking 

Click to expand...

No problem, it's only 7,400 off the backs so I'll still shoot 40 pts. Doubt I'll even put my driver in the bag


----------



## louise_a (Apr 6, 2016)

It looks great have a great time everyone, and if you bring back a few tips for Carnoustie, they will be most welcome, I am playing there in June.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 6, 2016)

louise_a said:



			It looks great have a great time everyone, and if you bring back a few tips for Carnoustie, they will be most welcome, I am playing there in June.
		
Click to expand...


Speak to Glyn, Louise - most of his 2nd shots are from the ladies tee.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 6, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Is that all? I definitely took it easy 

I can't remember holding Danny's hand to go the bar and get the ale down his neck!! 

Can I BT you the comp money and that extra 10er for not putting me with scouser 

Click to expand...

You are with me on one of the rounds u muppet


----------



## louise_a (Apr 6, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Speak to Glyn, Louise - most of his 2nd shots are from the ladies tee.
		
Click to expand...


Harsh!  but probably true, although I didn't know Scouser's real name was Glyn.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 6, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Harsh!  but probably true, although I didn't know Scouser's real name was Glyn.
		
Click to expand...

I am so pleased with the comments on my return


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Speak to Glyn, Louise - most of his 2nd shots are from the ladies tee.
		
Click to expand...

Worksop???????????


----------



## bernix (Apr 6, 2016)

anyone planing to play st. olaf thursday morning?


----------



## Odvan (Apr 6, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Worksop???????????
		
Click to expand...

Don't even go there!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

bernix said:



			anyone planing to play st. olaf thursday morning?
		
Click to expand...

There will be a few playing it.

I will sort that soon!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Don't even go there!
		
Click to expand...

Â£10 that is all


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2016)

Scouser said:



			You are with me on one of the rounds u muppet
		
Click to expand...

Oh ffs, weekend well and truly ruined now:angry:


----------



## Odvan (Apr 6, 2016)

Whilst the thread is back in full throe I thought it to be a good time to remind everyone that during a bounce game, between Birchy, myself and LincolnHacker a month or so ago we agreed on a forfeit for the loser.

Therefore, it would be fantastic if as many of you possible could join us on the first tee at Carnoustie to witness the simple soul that is LincolnHacker teeing off at such a prestigious venue, with a bright orange Dunlop DDH .

It's extremely likely that he'll have two goes as well...


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 6, 2016)

Great job Glyn, top effort from all of you making this happen :clap:

Can't wait, only 3 weeks to go.
Looking forward to seeing some familiar faces and putting some new ones to forum names :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 6, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Great job Glyn, top effort from all of you making this happen :clap:

Can't wait, only 3 weeks to go.
Looking forward to seeing some familiar faces and putting some new ones to forum names :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that, well done all, really appreciated by those of us who just have to transfer cash and then turn up to play in these meets.

:thup:

Just to rock the boat a bit.....

I've moved job since this was first organised and in my new job I get a bank holiday on 2nd May that I didn't get previously.... Hypothetically ('cos it's only just occurred to me and I haven't sounded out HID on the concept) is it too late to add Carnoustie to my itinerary? Looks like there are some 3 balls in there? It's just a thought so don't worry if it'd be a hassle at this stage.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'll second that, well done all, really appreciated by those of us who just have to transfer cash and then turn up to play in these meets.

:thup:

Just to rock the boat a bit.....

I've moved job since this was first organised and in my new job I get a bank holiday on 2nd May that I didn't get previously.... Hypothetically ('cos it's only just occurred to me and I haven't sounded out HID on the concept) is it too late to add Carnoustie to my itinerary? Looks like there are some 3 balls in there? It's just a thought so don't worry if it'd be a hassle at this stage.
		
Click to expand...

good news Karen on the new job.

If you get the ok from the better half then we can add you in not a problem at all.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 6, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			good news Karen on the new job.

If you get the ok from the better half then we can add you in not a problem at all.
		
Click to expand...

Great Glyn - thanks. Now all I need to do is find a tactic to convince the mrs. She's out of the country at the moment so I'll get back to you in a couple of days.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Great Glyn - thanks. Now all I need to do is find a tactic to convince the mrs. She's out of the country at the moment so I'll get back to you in a couple of days.
		
Click to expand...

Just do what I do when my wife sees new shoes 

Say you won another round


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Great Glyn - thanks. Now all I need to do is find a tactic to convince the mrs. She's out of the country at the moment so I'll get back to you in a couple of days.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Kaz,

We have 50 booked in for Carnoustie, so as long as they'll let us use the 2 spare specks, no probs.

I'll mail them in case.

If you do when do you want your free round for? Sunday night, Monday afternoon, or Tuesday morning?

Let me know when you do know though.:thup:

Congrats on the job BTW.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 6, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Kaz,

We have 50 booked in for Carnoustie, so as long as they'll let us use the 2 spare specks, no probs.

I'll mail them in case.

If you do when do you want your free round for? Sunday night, Monday afternoon, or Tuesday morning?

Let me know when you do know though.:thup:

Congrats on the job BTW.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Peter. Don't go to any trouble at the moment, this might be a hard sell at home anyway. Plus I'm already booked for Carnoustie in June.... I just fancy it now I won't have to burn any annual leave for it.

Cripes I hadn't even thought about that free round!


----------



## IanG (Apr 6, 2016)

Looking good Glyn, once you send the email out with paypal details I'll get the money over to you.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 6, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			[TABLE="width: 78"]
  [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, width: 104, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]*Carnoustie 2nd course 28th April
Times TBC*[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]
Wes[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Dave[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chiefio[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]2blue[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]StuC[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Duffers[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Davemc[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bluewolf[/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Top work guys.  I smell a rekindling of the war of roses.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Top work guys.  I smell a rekindling of the war of roses. 

Click to expand...

Are you putting your money where your mouth is?:ears:


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you putting your money where your mouth is?:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Dont be too keen, I'm on your team!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Top work guys.  I smell a rekindling of the war of roses. 

Click to expand...

If there is any smell I am sure it will be coming from stu and Danny from the night before.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 6, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you putting your money where your mouth is?:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I am sure we can have a few sheckles on it. Main thing, us yorkies need to restore some pride though :lol:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Dont be too keen, I'm on your team!
		
Click to expand...

Shhhhh, You're the secret weapon:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Cheers Peter. Don't go to any trouble at the moment, this might be a hard sell at home anyway. Plus I'm already booked for Carnoustie in June.... I just fancy it now I won't have to burn any annual leave for it.

Cripes I hadn't even thought about that free round!
		
Click to expand...

Its ok Kaz, already sent - but Ive said its a possibility only, so wont hold you to it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2016)

Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch inbetween.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

*Playing:-*

Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby


*Not playing:-
*

Please copy and paste your name onto either list please.:thup:


----------



## chellie (Apr 6, 2016)

Had already said we'd be playing it.



Liverbirdie said:



			Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch inbetween.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

*Playing:-*

Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby
Chellie
Chellie Simon


*Not playing:-
*

Please copy and paste your name onto either list please.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Apr 6, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch inbetween.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

*Playing:-*

Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby


*Not playing:-
*

Please copy and paste your name onto either list please.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Not playing. Now what does copy and paste mean ?

Great effort by all involved, and I can't wait. Three longest weeks in my life to look forward to.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 6, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			[TABLE="width: 128"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 171, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Draw for Trump Rd1*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Saturday 30th April*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*43 players*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"] 
* 
11:00 Onwards


[TABLE="width: 128"]
   [TR]
  [TD="class: xl65, width: 64, bgcolor: transparent"]TIME[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl65, width: 107, bgcolor: transparent"]PLAYER[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:00[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker khan[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker  khan+1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bernix[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:10[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]2Blue[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region3 +1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Dave [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region3 +2[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:20[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]The albatross[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]The  albatross +1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Simon  chellie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:30[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chiefio[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]PaulDJ[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Fairway  dodger[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region3[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:40[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Crawfy[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Merv79[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Drive4show[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]HDID Kenny[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:50[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]WOOKIE[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Paperboy[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Radbourne2010[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Wes[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:00[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop+1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Duffers[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Oxfordcomma[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:10[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]AndyWILL[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]davemc1[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]StuC[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:20[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Robobum[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]RickG[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Richart[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:30[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bluewolf[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln  quaker[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]IanG[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Junior[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
  [TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:40[/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]gregbwfc[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan[/TD]
 [/TR]
 [TR]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
  [TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]jimaroid[/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, 1st name down on the team sheet. I'm guessing my role is to get the proceedings off in a flurry of abject shambolic mediocrity.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Excellent, 1st name down on the team sheet. I'm guessing my role is to get the proceedings off in a flurry of abject shambolic mediocrity.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure no one will be watching you tee off


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2016)

1st off at Cruden on the Thursday, 14:30.... I'll leave home about 14:15


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			1st off at Cruden on the Thursday, 14:30.... I'll leave home about 14:15
		
Click to expand...

Show off :ears:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 6, 2016)

Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch inbetween.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

Playing:-

Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby


Not playing:-

Drive4show
Richart


Please copy and paste your name onto either list please.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2016)

chellie said:



			Had already said we'd be playing it.
		
Click to expand...

Hey you troublecauser, I'm not reading back 40 odd pages.

Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch inbetween.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

Playing:-

Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby
Chellie
Chellie's better half


Not playing:-

Drive4show
Richart


Please copy and paste your name onto either list please.
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...tie-April-May-2016/page40#fuoXY58fVlPAH5ix.99


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Stableford scores of the group multiplied 

You can either play 3 from 4 or 2 from 3 

So if the Stableford scores for a 4 ball where 

2 , 3 , 0 and 2 - that would be 12 points for that hole 

But if it's 3,4,0 and 0 then it's 0 points for that hole
		
Click to expand...

Not if its Russian Stableford pairs, it isnt.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 6, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hey you troublecauser, I'm not reading back 40 odd pages.

Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch inbetween.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

Playing:-

Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby
Chellie
Chellie's better half
HDID Kenny
Paperboy


Not playing:-

Drive4show
Richart

Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2016)

Good lad Kenny.

I'll sort out a little mini-competition for those playing Carnoustie on the Sunday night, for a bit of fun.


On a separate note, I've had a challenge from a certain D4S for one of our rounds, anyone else got any side bets going on......post here for eternal shame, if you lose.:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 7, 2016)

Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch inbetween.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

Playing:-

Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby
Chellie
Chellie's better half
HDID Kenny
Paperboy


Not playing:-

Drive4show
Hobbit
Richart


----------



## chellie (Apr 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hey you troublecauser, I'm not reading back 40 odd pages.
We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch inbetween.

Click to expand...

LOL's and food will be needed in between the rounds by us two.

Realised I've not said thanks for doing the draws and have been told by HID that we're both in for the comps (me not doing it is not an option apparently) so need to get our money over so I need details please.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 7, 2016)

Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch in between.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

Playing:-

Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Odvan
Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby
Chellie
Chellie's better half
HDID Kenny
Paperboy


Not playing:-

Drive4show
Hobbit
Richart


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 7, 2016)

Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch in between.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

Playing:-

Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Odvan
Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby
Chellie
Chellie's better half
HDID Kenny
Paperboy


Not playing:-

Drive4show
Hobbit
Richart
Topoftheflop
Topoftheflop +1


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 7, 2016)

Email sent to everyone with payment details for comps


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 7, 2016)

Payments received from.

Scouser
Bernix
IanG
Junior

Cheers all, we are up and running.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 7, 2016)

Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch in between.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

Playing:-

Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Odvan
Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby
Chellie
Chellie's better half
HDID Kenny
Paperboy


Not playing:-

Drive4show
Hobbit
Richart
Topoftheflop
Topoftheflop +1
Jimaroid


----------



## Robobum (Apr 7, 2016)

Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch in between.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

Playing:-

Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Odvan
Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby
Chellie
Chellie's better half
HDID Kenny
Paperboy


Not playing:-

Drive4show
Hobbit
Richart
Topoftheflop
Topoftheflop +1
Jimaroid
Robobum


----------



## IanG (Apr 7, 2016)

Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch in between.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

Playing:-

Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Odvan
Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby
Chellie
Chellie's better half
HDID Kenny
Paperboy


Not playing:-

Drive4show
Hobbit
Richart
Topoftheflop
Topoftheflop +1
Jimaroid
Robobum
IanG


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 7, 2016)

Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch in between.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

Playing:-

Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Odvan
Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby
Chellie
Chellie's better half
HDID Kenny
Paperboy


Not playing:-

Drive4show
Hobbit
Richart
Topoftheflop
Topoftheflop +1
Jimaroid
Robobum
IanG
Oxfordcomma


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			On a separate note, I've had a challenge from a certain D4S for one of our rounds, anyone else got any side bets going on......post here for eternal shame, if you lose.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Be careful lads, this is clearly a stitch up attempt by those crafty to northerners to nobble me as they fear me as the south's danger man


----------



## rickg (Apr 7, 2016)

Paid my comp entry :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 7, 2016)

Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch in between.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

Playing:-

Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Odvan
Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby
Chellie
Chellie's better half
HDID Kenny
Paperboy


Not playing:-

Drive4show
Hobbit
Richart
Topoftheflop
Topoftheflop +1
Jimaroid
Robobum
IanG
Oxfordcomma
Region3, +1, +2


----------



## Region3 (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent you Â£60 for me and the other 2.


----------



## richart (Apr 7, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Be careful lads, this is clearly a stitch up attempt by those crafty to northerners to nobble me as they fear me as the south's danger mouse  

Click to expand...

 Fixed for you Gordon.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 7, 2016)

Cheers to everyone that has sent money through for comps already :cheers:

Will update the list tomorrow.


----------



## merv79 (Apr 8, 2016)

Can those playing Cruden please advise if  they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main  course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time  of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a  lunch in between.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

Playing:-

Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Odvan
Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby
Chellie
Chellie's better half
HDID Kenny
Paperboy


Not playing:-

Drive4show
Hobbit
Richart
Topoftheflop
Topoftheflop +1
Jimaroid
Robobum
IanG
Oxfordcomma
Region3, +1, +2 						
Merv79


----------



## badger57 (Apr 8, 2016)

Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch in between.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

Playing:-

Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Odvan
Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby
Chellie
Chellie's better half
HDID Kenny
Paperboy
Not playing:-

Drive4show
Hobbit
Richart
Topoftheflop
Topoftheflop +1
Jimaroid
Robobum
IanG
Oxfordcomma
Region3, +1, +2 
Merv79
Badger


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2016)

badger57 said:



Can those playing Cruden please advise if they want to play the 9 hole St. Olaf course, before going onto the main course in the afternoon.

Tee times on the main course are 2.3--3.30, so would advise a tee time of sometime between and 12.00-1.00 pm. We'll maybe have cup of tea or a lunch in between.

Please also advise if you dont want to play, so we know one way or the other.

Playing:-

Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Odvan
Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby
Chellie
Chellie's better half
HDID Kenny
Paperboy


Not playing:-

Drive4show
Hobbit
Richart
Topoftheflop
Topoftheflop +1
Jimaroid
Robobum
IanG
Oxfordcomma
Region3, +1, +2 
Merv79
Badger

Click to expand...

Just waiting on Wookie, if you can advise, then I'll let them know.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Great Glyn - thanks. Now all I need to do is find a tactic to convince the mrs. She's out of the country at the moment so I'll get back to you in a couple of days.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Kaz, just to confirm that you can be added.

The only stipulation from Carnoustie is that is has to be prepaid, but anytime in the next week or so is fine.......as long as no-one else jumps in and claims the last two specks.:thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just waiting on Wookie, if you can advise, then I'll let them know.
		
Click to expand...

 Can't see Wookie playing Peter, as he is flying up with me on the morning, and would doubt he would get there in time.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2016)

richart said:



			Can't see Wookie playing Peter, as he is flying up with me on the morning, and would doubt he would get there in time.
		
Click to expand...

ok mate, I'll put him down as not playing, just advise if any different.

Pity that, if we would have had 12, would have suggested a cheeky little texas scramble.

Now to sort a mini-comp for 11 of us over the st.olaf course.

Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Odvan
Liverbirdie
Bernix
Scouser
Andy Willoughby
Chellie
Chellie's better half
HDID Kenny
Paperboy


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 8, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Kaz, just to confirm that you can be added.

The only stipulation from Carnoustie is that is has to be prepaid, but anytime in the next week or so is fine.......as long as no-one else jumps in and claims the last two specks.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Peter - thanks for checking. I'm going to have to pass as I'm either working or golfing practically every day between now and then. I didn't think it through!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Peter - thanks for checking. I'm going to have to pass as I'm either working or golfing practically every day between now and then. I didn't think it through! 

Click to expand...

No probs, but there if you change your mind.

You are female, after all.:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2016)

That special moment when you hear Glyn's heart sink, cos you have only sent him Â£19.99.

Think everyone else should do the same.:rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 9, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			That special moment when you hear Glyn's heart sink, cos you have only sent him Â£19.99.

Think everyone else should do the same.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

that sinking moment when you've had a good score but not paid the correct entry fee and get nothing


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm in for whatever comps you want to rip me off for


----------



## wookie (Apr 9, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just waiting on Wookie, if you can advise, then I'll let them know.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Pete bit slow replying - Richarts right - I don't think we'd make it.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 9, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'm in for whatever comps you want to rip me off for  

Click to expand...

I'm not surprised.

Links specialist against all us guys that don't know what real golf is?

You must think it's Christmas


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2016)

wookie said:



			Sorry Pete bit slow replying - Richarts right - I don't think we'd make it.
		
Click to expand...

ok lar, no probs.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 9, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I'm not surprised.

Links specialist against all us guys that don't know what real golf is?

You must think it's Christmas 

Click to expand...

My kids are relying on me to skin you lot Gary


----------



## Robobum (Apr 10, 2016)

There's quite a few videos on this link from a drone.

Anyone fancy a game of spot the fairway at Murcar!?!?

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwKhD9YhsRfv-A9HJ6bEuwEpq1T0rNwVa


----------



## Odvan (Apr 10, 2016)

Robobum said:



			There's quite a few videos on this link from a drone.

Anyone fancy a game of spot the fairway at Murcar!?!?

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwKhD9YhsRfv-A9HJ6bEuwEpq1T0rNwVa

Click to expand...



Just had a nosey at 3 of them. I'm hoping it's a tad deceiving on the eye but blimey, ain't a lot of room if not!


----------



## Robobum (Apr 10, 2016)

Odvan said:





Just had a nosey at 3 of them. I'm hoping it's a tad deceiving on the eye but blimey, ain't a lot of room if not!
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking that orange ball might be a good option...

Now if only I knew someone who might have one??


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 10, 2016)

Robobum said:



			There's quite a few videos on this link from a drone.

Anyone fancy a game of spot the fairway at Murcar!?!?

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwKhD9YhsRfv-A9HJ6bEuwEpq1T0rNwVa

Click to expand...

Cheers for that.
Just off to buy another box of balls :rofl:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 10, 2016)

Odvan said:





Just had a nosey at 3 of them. I'm hoping it's a tad deceiving on the eye but blimey, ain't a lot of room if not!
		
Click to expand...

I hope they're as narrow as they look.

That way everyone can play from the rough, not just me! :rofl:


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 11, 2016)

Competition money sent Glyn.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'll ping my money across as well Glyn.


12 working days and counting..............................  honest, I'm not counting............


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 11, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'll ping my money across as well Glyn.


12 working days and counting..............................  honest, I'm not counting............

Click to expand...

Only 9 for me &#128541;


----------



## Val (Apr 11, 2016)

I spotted the draw but haven't digested comp stuff as I'm only there for Carnoustie however are you doing a Carnoustie only comp/sweep or whatever?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 11, 2016)

Val said:



			I spotted the draw but haven't digested comp stuff as I'm only there for Carnoustie however are you doing a Carnoustie only comp/sweep or whatever?
		
Click to expand...

Check out the sticky with all the draws and comp stuff val.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 11, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Competition money sent Glyn.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.


will try and get an update done tomorrow with who is doing what.


----------



## chellie (Apr 11, 2016)

Glyn, I'd replied to your email but haven't heard back yet. Shall I send again.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 11, 2016)

chellie said:



			Glyn, I'd replied to your email but haven't heard back yet. Shall I send again.
		
Click to expand...

Yes please Anne, I haven't seen anything yet.

was it to the trump e mail or my email?


----------



## chellie (Apr 11, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes please Anne, I haven't seen anything yet.

was it to the trump e mail or my email?
		
Click to expand...

To the Trump one. I'll send it again now.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2016)

For the ones on Facebook, here's a little snippet for you, bearing in mind what went on last night..

One of mates, who is coming on the trip had the fortune to play with a future Masters Champ last year, after winning a competition. He played Danny Willett about the same time last year, just after Danny had returned from the Masters.

11 handicapper vs future Masters champion, over 9 holes, with my mate getting all 11 shots, I think - who do you reckon won?

https://www.facebook.com/TeamISM/videos/810852108950762/


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			For the ones on Facebook, here's a little snippet for you, bearing in mind what went on last night..

One of mates, who is coming on the trip had the fortune to play with a future Masters Champ last year, after winning a competition. He played Danny Willett about the same time last year, just after Danny had returned from the Masters.

11 handicapper vs future Masters champion, over 9 holes, with my mate getting all 11 shots, I think - who do you reckon won?

https://www.facebook.com/TeamISM/videos/810852108950762/

Click to expand...

I was trying to remember who it was that won the twitter comp.  Is Andy claiming that he is the reason that Willett won the Masters,  I certainly would be!


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Check out the sticky with all the draws and comp stuff val.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers bud, assume Â£4 on the day is fine or do you want that before hand too?


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			For the ones on Facebook, here's a little snippet for you, bearing in mind what went on last night..

One of mates, who is coming on the trip had the fortune to play with a future Masters Champ last year, after winning a competition. He played Danny Willett about the same time last year, just after Danny had returned from the Masters.

11 handicapper vs future Masters champion, over 9 holes, with my mate getting all 11 shots, I think - who do you reckon won?

https://www.facebook.com/TeamISM/videos/810852108950762/

Click to expand...

I wasnt aware Andy did this, superb stuff.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2016)

My favourites to win on at least one day 

Topoftheflop 
Region 3
Birchy
Odvan


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My favourites to win on at least one day 

Topoftheflop 
Region 3
Birchy
Odvan
		
Click to expand...

Odvan :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Odvan :rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Always have a cheeky EW bet on an outsider 

I'm afraid your odds were far too long


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 12, 2016)

Lovely way to weave a little reverse psychology in there!! :thup:




Liverpoolphil said:



			My favourites to win on at least one day 

Topoftheflop 
Region 3
Birchy
Odvan
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 12, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			I was trying to remember who it was that won the twitter comp. Is Andy claiming that he is the reason that Willett won the Masters, I certainly would be! 

Click to expand...




Val said:



			I wasnt aware Andy did this, superb stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was last year, and I think it was only a week or more after Danny had been at the masters.

Andy's speciality is leaving putts short, but cant see that helping.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My favourites to win on at least one day 

Odvan
		
Click to expand...

Didnt know you liked mind-bending drugs, Phil.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Always have a cheeky EW bet on an outsider 

I'm afraid your odds were far too long 

Click to expand...

Oh he is an outsider alright!

And fully understand my odds are huge but one day it may happen


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 12, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh he is an outsider alright!

And fully understand my odds are huge but one day it may happen 

Click to expand...

Yeah mate.... That's been my battle cry for the last 3 years :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## richart (Apr 12, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh he is an outsider alright!

And fully understand my odds are huge but one day it may happen 

Click to expand...

The Foinavon of the forum ?:mmm:


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Â£20 comp fees sent Gyln :thup:

I must love giving money away...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2016)

Val said:



			I wasnt aware Andy did this, superb stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Not even 9 holes with Willett made Andy smile......


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Odvan :rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

This post may come back to haunt you


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			This post may come back to haunt you 

Click to expand...

Worryingly you may be right, he is playing quite well at the minute, I thought his form would have disappeared by now but he is still butchering it round in a decent number, I shall still be taking a tenner off him this Sunday.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Worryingly you may be right, he is playing quite well at the minute, I thought his form would have disappeared by now but he is still butchering it round in a decent number, I shall still be taking a tenner off him this Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Teeing off with an orange ddh and Odvan beating you over 5 days would be your everlasting memory of this trip :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Teeing off with an orange ddh and Odvan beating you over 5 days would be your everlasting memory of this trip :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It may be the last time I am ever seen on the forum :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It may be the last time I am ever seen on the forum :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That might not be a bad thing neither


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 12, 2016)

Anyone coming up Wednesday fancying a game at Newburgh? It's between Trump and Cruden.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Anyone coming up Wednesday fancying a game at Newburgh? It's between Trump and Cruden.
		
Click to expand...

Yes could do if the missus let's me what time are you thinking Bri?

I should be up by 3pm ish.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 12, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Anyone coming up Wednesday fancying a game at Newburgh? It's between Trump and Cruden.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy and I would like to accept as well, although we might be arriving a little later than the village idiot, above.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 13, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes could do if the missus let's me what time are you thinking Bri?

I should be up by 3pm ish.
		
Click to expand...




Odvan said:



			Birchy and I would like to accept as well, although we might be arriving a little later than the village idiot, above.
		
Click to expand...

Your choice of time guys. Sunset is 8:45.... Nautical twilight is 10:40... Where's Delc when you need him.


----------



## bernix (Apr 13, 2016)

my flight is scheduled to land at 1335, not before 1600


----------



## richart (Apr 13, 2016)

I slipped on the edge of the bath decorating, and only just saved myself falling backwards into it. My first thought was, crikey I could have been out of the Trump trip. Any weather forecasts yet ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2016)

richart said:



			Any weather forecasts yet ?

Click to expand...

According to Patrick it's always warm, dry and sunny in the north of Scotland

Pack your shorts  :thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 13, 2016)

drive4show said:



			According to Patrick it's always warm, dry and sunny in the north of Scotland

Pack your shorts  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

  He just better be right.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 13, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Your choice of time guys. Sunset is 8:45.... Nautical twilight is 10:40... Where's Delc when you need him.
		
Click to expand...

A round with Birchy, LQ and Odd man !!!! It'll be like watching out takes from Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 13, 2016)

richart said:



			I slipped on the edge of the bath decorating, and only just saved myself falling backwards into it. My first thought was, crikey I could have been out of the Trump trip. Any weather forecasts yet ?

Click to expand...

When will you learn rich, get a man in to do those tasks!!


----------



## merv79 (Apr 13, 2016)

5 day comp entry paid for Drive4show and myself today.


----------



## rickg (Apr 13, 2016)

richart said:



			I slipped on the edge of the bath *decorating* and only just saved myself falling backwards into it. My first thought was, crikey I could have been out of the Trump trip. Any weather forecasts yet ?

Click to expand...

Is that a euphemism? :rofl:


----------



## richart (Apr 13, 2016)

rickg said:



			Is that a euphemism? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I was getting it nice for your visit, but after that remark you are in the shed.:ears:


----------



## richart (Apr 13, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			When will you learn rich, get a man in to do those tasks!!
		
Click to expand...

 When can you get down here for the plumbing jobs ?


----------



## rickg (Apr 13, 2016)

richart said:



			I was getting it nice for your visit, but after that remark you are in the shed.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

It's a very nice shed though! :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2016)

rickg said:



			It's a very nice shed though! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are you confusing it with the one on the 10th tee at Blackmoor? You do know the little cutie has taken out an injunction against you?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Are you confusing it with the one on the 10th tee at Blackmoor? You do know the little cutie has taken out an injunction against you?  

Click to expand...

She has left mate  

At least now when Rick is playing there will no be a hold up at the tenth anymore


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks to everyone so far who has paid comp fees.

its making my life a lot easier :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 13, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Your choice of time guys. Sunset is 8:45.... Nautical twilight is 10:40... Where's Delc when you need him.
		
Click to expand...

Bri, later the better for us 3. 

Oh and I apologise for the 4 hrs of bickering and odvans potty mouth in advance


----------



## richart (Apr 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			She has left mate  

At least now when Rick is playing there will no be a hold up at the tenth anymore 

Click to expand...

 He still has his memories to keep him going on the back nine.


----------



## rickg (Apr 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			She has left mate  

At least now when Rick is playing there will no be a hold up at the tenth anymore 

Click to expand...

Life as I know it has ended!


----------



## Robobum (Apr 15, 2016)

Tick tock tick tock 

https://twitter.com/trumpscotland/status/720919642366152705


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 15, 2016)

Liverpool drawn away for the first leg of the European Johnstone Paint Trophy on 28th April, guess this means our organisers are going to show up now?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 15, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Liverpool drawn away for the first leg of the European Johnstone Paint Trophy on 28th April, guess this means our organisers are going to show up now?   

Click to expand...

Birchy and Myself are not Reds thankfully, we have taste 

Its just the other flapper and he is now playing Cruden


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 15, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Birchy and Myself are not Reds thankfully, we have taste 

Its just the other flapper and he is now playing Cruden
		
Click to expand...

Hey Glyn, what's the organizers position on unofficial handicaps?


----------



## Junior (Apr 15, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Tick tock tick tock 

https://twitter.com/trumpscotland/status/720919642366152705

Click to expand...

Niiiiiiiiiiiice !!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is a question.....which course are folk looking forward too playing the most ?  The modern, dramatic, dune shaped holes of Trump, or the ancient, historical, Championship Links of Carnoustie ?  You can't say both !!!!!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 15, 2016)

Trump for me, played Carnoustie several times. It's easy


----------



## Junior (Apr 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Hey Glyn, what's the organizers position on unofficial handicaps? 

Click to expand...

I've a feeling the tournament committee can allocate one......whether it would be fair or not, well, that's down to how Bolton Wanders or Darlington have done on the day..........:rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 15, 2016)

Junior said:



			Niiiiiiiiiiiice !!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is a question.....which course are folk looking forward too playing the most ?  The modern, dramatic, dune shaped holes of Trump, or the ancient, historical, Championship Links of Carnoustie ?  You can't say both !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You know what mate, I haven't even started thinking about it yet.. I'll start to get excited next Monday on the first at West Lancs.. Then the mid-week medal at mine (still hoping for a cut back to 6)..

 I'll start looking at the courses in the car on Thursday (headphones on cos Stuey is in the car).. I'll devise a strategy for each course, plan to play conservatively, then drag out the big dog and just have fun on some great courses, with some great people...

Oh, and Glyn.. How are you managing to lose to Odd Man so often? I smashed him at S&A yesterday


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 15, 2016)

Junior said:



			I've a feeling the tournament committee can allocate one......whether it would be fair or not, well, that's down to how Bolton Wanders or Darlington have done on the day..........:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Standard Society rules methinks.. Take your last handicap then knock 2 off it...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Hey Glyn, what's the organizers position on unofficial handicaps? 

Click to expand...

Scratch, especially the ones from Liverpool who are nomads!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 15, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Scratch, especially the ones from Liverpool who are nomads!
		
Click to expand...

Was just a general question mate.. Not sure who you could be referring to!!!! Would be a shame to see the scoring skewed by someone without an official handicap


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 15, 2016)

Junior said:



			I've a feeling the tournament committee can allocate one......whether it would be fair or not, well, that's down to how Bolton Wanders or Darlington have done on the day..........:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Darlo are on the up but I am still not going to be generous 

Wouldn't talk to Birchy about Bolton tho


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Oh, and Glyn.. How are you managing to lose to Odd Man so often? I smashed him at S&A yesterday 

Click to expand...

I heard he was out of his depth on proper greens.

He can only play winter golf.........same as 45 point birchy :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 15, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I heard he was out of his depth on proper greens.

He can only play winter golf.........same as 45 point birchy :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I think he's yours for the taking up there mate.. I could see the fear in his eyes in the bar last night.. In the meantime, I'll just add him to Wolfie's wall of shame... Now, I'm off to challenge Scouser to a duel in the Scottish drizzle...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I think he's yours for the taking up there mate.. I could see the fear in his eyes in the bar last night.. In the meantime, I'll just add him to Wolfie's wall of shame... Now, I'm off to challenge Scouser to a duel in the Scottish drizzle...
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if Stuc has a wall of shame for Aberdovey


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 15, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I wonder if Stuc has a wall of shame for Aberdovey 

Click to expand...

I can't remember that, and if I can't remember, then it didn't happen... 

Anyway, wasn't Aberdovey the last time you played to handicap?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I can't remember that, and if I can't remember, then it didn't happen... 

Anyway, wasn't Aberdovey the last time you played to handicap? 

Click to expand...

Next time, he'll only get 50% of handicap. 

New handicapping systemas devised by me -

15+ pints - 150% of hanicap

10+ pints - full handicap

5+ pints - 7/8

Lime and sodas - 50% of handicap

I think I'll call it the sta P leford system, we havent got one of them.

I can see it now, come to Lee park, the home of stapleford.


What do you think, Glyn - penny for your thoughts.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I can't remember that, and if I can't remember, then it didn't happen... 

Anyway, wasn't Aberdovey the last time you played to handicap? 

Click to expand...

That last question has nothing to do with me, honest


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 15, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Next time, he'll only get 50% of handicap. 

New handicapping systemas devised by me -

15+ pints - 150% of hanicap

10+ pints - full handicap

5+ pints - 7/8

Lime and sodas - 50% of handicap

I think I'll call it the sta P leford system, we havent got one of them.

I can see it now, come to Lee park, the home of stapleford.


What do you think, Glyn - penny for your thoughts.

Click to expand...

That would have put me off 9.. I'll take that now...

Note to everyone... If Stuey invites you out for a few pints, say NO... Straight away... Nothing good comes from sinking 17 pints of Stella, getting 3 hours sleep, then trying to play a tough course in heavy wind, rain, sleet and hail...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			That would have put me off 9.. I'll take that now...

Note to everyone._*.. If Stuey invites you out for a few pints, say NO... Straight away... Nothing good comes from sinking 17 pints of Stella, getting 3 hours sleep, then trying to play a tough course in heavy wind, rain, sleet and hail.*_..
		
Click to expand...


It did me no harm


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 15, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			It did me no harm 

Click to expand...

You're a freak mate...


----------



## richart (Apr 15, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Its just the other flapper and he is now playing Cruden
		
Click to expand...

 Oh well can't be helped. I wasn't getting my hopes up.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 15, 2016)

Woohoo! We're only two weekends away! 

Or to put it another way, only four qualifiers for us working folks to find that extra .4 on handicaps.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Now, I'm off to challenge Scouser to a duel in the Scottish drizzle...
		
Click to expand...

I'm not in your group and gutted....


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 15, 2016)

Scouser said:



			I'm not in your group and gutted....
		
Click to expand...

Stalker alert!!!

We can still have a challenge.. Highest score per day.. I win, you buy me a bottle of red.. You win, I buy you a packet of flumps and a Rolla Cola...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Stalker alert!!!

We can still have a challenge.. Highest score per day.. I win, you buy me a bottle of red.. *You win, I buy you a packet of flumps and a Rolla Cola...*

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 15, 2016)

Scouser said:



			I'm not in your group and gutted....
		
Click to expand...

we can do a redraw if you want to play with your idol 

he he has asked to stay well clear off you though


----------



## Region3 (Apr 15, 2016)

Did anything ever pan out with the teams and captains idea?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 15, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Did anything ever pan out with the teams and captains idea?
		
Click to expand...

Not really Gaz as there was so much to organise, it was a idea at the start but this trophy we play for is an individual one and not a team one.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 15, 2016)

And here is is what you are all playing for if you've paid your entry fees, it's been sat in the stables in Leeds for the last two years but they both have proper handicaps now so.......

its time it went to someone else for a year.

this is for the winner of the 3 day comp.

will it be a southern winner :rofl:nah my money is another northern winner :ears:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 15, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



View attachment 19016


And here is is what you are all playing for if you've paid your entry fees, it's been sat in the stables in Leeds for the last two years but they both have proper handicaps now so.......

its time it went to someone else for a year.

this is for the winner of the 3 day comp.

will it be a southern winner :rofl:nah my money is another northern winner :ears:
		
Click to expand...

You're thinking about me aren't you? &#128514;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 15, 2016)

The northerners clearly have a cunning plan to spike our shandies so they have a better chance of winning the trophy.

I'm calling foul play, remember where you heard it first


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			You're thinking about me aren't you? &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Pmsl, I think you had your one good round yesterday 

i am am thinking you might scrape into the top 40 Danny  :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 15, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			we can do a redraw if you want to play with your idol 

he he has asked to stay well clear off you though 

Click to expand...

Danny is my idol...  I want to be the laughing stock of the forum but he has taken that crown from me..  


Danny as for Rola cola... I only drink the hard stuff


----------



## rickg (Apr 15, 2016)

drive4show said:



			The northerners clearly have a cunning plan to spike our shandies so they have a better chance of winning the trophy.

I'm calling foul play, remember where you heard it first  

Click to expand...

Yeah and if Stu offers to take you to " the best nightspot in town" then we're all screwed :thup::rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Did anything ever pan out with the teams and captains idea?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not.

The original idea we thought we would have had more of an even spread of where people are from. Ireland/Scotland team, southern team, northern team and midlands/yorks team etc.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2016)

Stuey, Davey lar and any other reds - The Thursday has got to be straight on the ale after the round for another messy one.

From memory Chiefio is a red, possibly his brother, paperboy, and I know Hobbit has a soft spot for us.

Any others?

Hobbit - where's the best boozer to watch PROPER football in?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 15, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Stuey, Davey lar and any other reds - The Thursday has got to be straight on the ale after the round for another messy one.

Hobbit - where's the best boozer to watch PROPER football in? 

Click to expand...

where are you staying Thursday night?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			where are you staying Thursday night?
		
Click to expand...

Skene-full house.

Geddit.

5-10 minutes walk from Union street.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 15, 2016)

rickg said:



			Yeah and if Stu offers to take you to " the best nightspot in town" then we're all screwed :thup::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Friday is Stu's bday, where he says we go, we go. He says its the law!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 15, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Skene-full house.

Geddit.

5-10 minutes walk from Union street.
		
Click to expand...

Which Skene House? There's three of 'em.

The Abercrombie on Union St, or McNasty's on Summer St. Nasty' has a cracking curry house next door.


----------



## rickg (Apr 15, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Friday is Stu's bday, where he says we go, we go. He says its the law!
		
Click to expand...

Oh crap!! He's bad enough when he hasn't got anything to celebrate! :rofl:
Friday could be messy!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 15, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Which Skene House? There's three of 'em.

The Abercrombie on Union St, or McNasty's on Summer St. Nasty' has a cracking curry house next door.
		
Click to expand...

Nasty's it is then:cheers:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 15, 2016)

rickg said:



			Oh crap!! He's bad enough when he hasn't got anything to celebrate! :rofl:
Friday could be messy!
		
Click to expand...

I celebrate every day Rick, I'm a celebratory type of fella:whoo:


----------



## richart (Apr 15, 2016)

rickg said:



			Oh crap!! He's bad enough when he hasn't got anything to celebrate! :rofl:
Friday could be messy!
		
Click to expand...

 :whoo:We have a late tee time on Saturday. Not sure it is late enough though.


----------



## rickg (Apr 15, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I celebrate every day Rick, I'm a celebratory type of fella:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to "celebrating" your birthday on the Friday mate! :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 15, 2016)

rickg said:



			Looking forward to "celebrating" your birthday on the Friday mate! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Which Skene House? There's three of 'em.

The Abercrombie on Union St, or McNasty's on Summer St. Nasty' has a cracking curry house next door.
		
Click to expand...

Holborn one.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 15, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Holborn one.
		
Click to expand...

Nasty's and a curry is the right end of Union St for you. 5mins


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Nasty's and a curry is the right end of Union St for you. 5mins
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a welcoming hostelry.

You wearing your half boro/half Liverpool scarf?:rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 16, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Pmsl, I think you had your one good round yesterday 

i am am thinking you might scrape into the top 40 Danny  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hurtful words Mr Lime & Soda. I'm deeply wounded


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hobbit said:



*curry*

Click to expand...

I'm in  :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 17, 2016)

Quick visit to Trump yesterday, after talking to our h'cap sec... To quote, "it makes Cruden look like a muni." It looks fantastic, but bring dozens of balls.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Quick visit to Trump yesterday, after talking to our h'cap sec... To quote, "it makes Cruden look like a muni." It looks fantastic, but bring dozens of balls.
		
Click to expand...

Bri, what with the tee times at Cruden, I/we may have to watch the Liverpool match in the local Cruden area - any ideas who might have BT sport in the local vicinity?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 17, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bri, what with the tee times at Cruden, I/we may have to watch the Liverpool match in the local Cruden area - any ideas who might have BT sport in the local vicinity?
		
Click to expand...

Down in that there London for a few days warm up. Leave it with me. I have a plan.... How many etc? Might have a cunning plan...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 18, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Down in that there London for a few days warm up. Leave it with me. I have a plan.... How many etc? Might have a cunning plan...
		
Click to expand...

Me and Davemac are playing with duffers and the wolf aswell as the Yorkshire bandits at Carnoustie, I know cruden and Carnoustie are miles apart but we're hoping to be at Carnoustie for 1ish and at our digs by 630. 

If you can keep us in mind please Bri. 

If you can make make sure wherever we end up they have a trough installed for the yorkshiremen's horses


----------



## 2blue (Apr 18, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Me and Davemac are playing with duffers and the wolf aswell as the Yorkshire bandits at Carnoustie, I know cruden and Carnoustie are miles apart but we're hoping to be at Carnoustie for 1ish and at our digs by 630. 

If you can keep us in mind please Bri. 

If you can make make sure wherever we end up they have a trough installed for the yorkshiremen's horses 

Click to expand...

Are us guys from the sunny side the hill gonna have to track you'se or can yer tell us the Carnoustie tee times? We're on your trail already... no escape!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 18, 2016)

2blue said:



			Are us guys from the sunny side the hill gonna have to track you'se or can yer tell us the Carnoustie tee times? We're on your trail already... no escape!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I don't think the tee times are confirmed yet, we'll be leaving the costa del Liverpool at 630 am, stopping off in skem enroute and we'll be back on the M6 by 7:15 hopefully arriving for 1-1:30. 

I'll let you know once I've confirmed with Glyn/Carnoustie.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 18, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha, I don't think the tee times are confirmed yet, we'll be leaving the costa del Liverpool at 630 am, stopping off in skem enroute and we'll be back on the M6 by 7:15 hopefully arriving for 1-1:30. 

I'll let you know once I've confirmed with Glyn/Carnoustie.
		
Click to expand...

We have similar travel timings but, as I recall from my last visit to Skem, a rather more scenic route thro the Yarkshire Dales &#128541;
I think we'll be hoping to join you in front of a Sky TV to cheer your lads on after robbing you'se on the Burnside....  just 3 sleeps to go.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 18, 2016)

2blue said:



			We have similar travel timings but, as I recall from my last visit to Skem, a rather more scenic route thro the Yarkshire Dales &#128541;
I think we'll be hoping to join you in front of a Sky TV to cheer your lads on after robbing you'se on the Burnside....  *just 3 sleeps to go.*

Click to expand...

You'll be there a week early mate :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 18, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			You'll be there a week early mate :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Dave sleeps for 3 days at a time


----------



## 2blue (Apr 18, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			You'll be there a week early mate :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ruddy hell, I must be on Lincolnshire time


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 18, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Dave sleeps for 3 days at a time 

Click to expand...

&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 18, 2016)

Speaking of Sleeps only 10 more to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 18, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bri, what with the tee times at Cruden, I/we may have to watch the Liverpool match in the local Cruden area - any ideas who might have BT sport in the local vicinity?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to disappoint lads but as you know Sky satellites are in the south and due to the extreme northerly lattitude of Aberdeen they are unable to pick up Sky as the satellites are below the horizon. 

I'm sure we can find you a curling match to watch instead  :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 18, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha, I don't think the tee times are confirmed yet, we'll be leaving the costa del Liverpool at 630 am, stopping off in skem enroute and we'll be back on the M6 by 7:15 hopefully arriving for 1-1:30. 

I'll let you know once I've confirmed with Glyn/Carnoustie.
		
Click to expand...




2blue said:



			We have similar travel timings but, as I recall from my last visit to Skem, a rather more scenic route thro the Yarkshire Dales &#63005;
I think we'll be hoping to join you in front of a Sky TV to cheer your lads on after robbing you'se on the Burnside....  just 3 sleeps to go.
		
Click to expand...

Peter thinks its 3pm the tee times for you guys at Carnoustie. Will confirm later tho.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 18, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Sorry to disappoint lads but as you know Sky satellites are in the south and due to the extreme northerly lattitude of Aberdeen they are unable to pick up Sky as the satellites are below the horizon. 

I'm sure we can find you a curling match to watch instead  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure the pubs will be showing Elgin city v Forres mechanics. Probably a better game, right enough.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 18, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Pretty sure the pubs will be showing Elgin city v Forres mechanics. Probably a better game, right enough.
		
Click to expand...

thats already been played Karen, you might get Nairn County Vs Clach this weekend or Fraserburgh Vs Fort Willie the following


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 18, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha, I don't think the tee times are confirmed yet, we'll be leaving the costa del Liverpool at 630 am, stopping off in skem enroute and we'll be back on the M6 by 7:15 hopefully arriving for 1-1:30. 

I'll let you know once I've confirmed with Glyn/Carnoustie.
		
Click to expand...

Confirmed ages ago kidder for 3.00 on the Thursday ( 2 x tee times, 8 players).

I can ask for earlier, but cant guarantee - liaise with all the others, then I'll Carnoustie. We cant split them up though.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 18, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Confirmed ages ago kidder for 3.00 on the Thursday ( 2 x tee times, 8 players).

I can ask for earlier, but cant guarantee - liaise with all the others, then I'll Carnoustie. We cant split them up though.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No drama la, if we can get out earlier than 3 than sound, if not we'll just roll with it.


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			No drama la, if we can get out earlier than 3 than sound, if not we'll just roll with it.
		
Click to expand...

 Are you playing Carnoustie 2nd course, rather than Cruden Stu ?

At least it will be a quiet trip until the Friday at Murcar.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Are you playing Carnoustie 2nd course, rather than Cruden Stu ?

At least it will be a quiet trip until the Friday at Murcar.

Click to expand...

you will still hear him even though he is 100 miles away


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 18, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			No drama la, if we can get out earlier than 3 than sound, if not we'll just roll with it.
		
Click to expand...

Whats your prefered time - Liaise with Davey, as I'm only asking them to change once.


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			you will still hear him even though he is 100 miles away 

Click to expand...

 I will add ear plugs to my packing list. Now will I need my pump ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Are you playing Carnoustie 2nd course, rather than Cruden Stu ?

At least it will be a quiet trip until the Friday at Murcar.

Click to expand...


Haha yes mate, our Chauffer  had decided  that cruden the cruden drive in one day would be too much so we decided to play our the 2nd one enroute to Aberdeen.

Be careful what you wish for


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 18, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			you will still hear him even though he is 100 miles away 

Click to expand...

It's not my fault I learnt to whisper in a helicopter :rofl:


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			It's not my fault I learnt to whisper in a helicopter :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 

If I can survive a night in Liverpool with you, I suppose 18 holes on a golf course will be a breeze.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Apr 18, 2016)

richart said:



 

If I can survive a night in Liverpool with you, I suppose 18 holes on a golf course will be a breeze.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok for you, I didn't survive the night!!  I'm still scarred!


----------



## chellie (Apr 19, 2016)

Are times up for St Olaf and Burnside on Tuesday? Apologies if I've missed it. Too much OT stuff to wade back through.


----------



## chellie (Apr 19, 2016)

One to be aware of http://www.golfpunkhq.com/news/article/grandmother-charged-with-urinating-at-donald-trump-course


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2016)

chellie said:



			One to be aware of http://www.golfpunkhq.com/news/article/grandmother-charged-with-urinating-at-donald-trump-course

Click to expand...

I'd just treat it as casual water.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 19, 2016)

chellie said:



			One to be aware of http://www.golfpunkhq.com/news/article/grandmother-charged-with-urinating-at-donald-trump-course

Click to expand...

Cripes, will need to be sure to go before teeing off!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2016)

chellie said:



			One to be aware of http://www.golfpunkhq.com/news/article/grandmother-charged-with-urinating-at-donald-trump-course

Click to expand...

Im guessing if a golfer has a wee there is no issue ?

Certainly not endearing himself to the locals still


----------



## chellie (Apr 19, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Cripes, will need to be sure to go before teeing off!
		
Click to expand...

Same here!


----------



## IanG (Apr 19, 2016)

chellie said:



			Are times up for St Olaf and Burnside on Tuesday? Apologies if I've missed it. Too much OT stuff to wade back through.
		
Click to expand...

Anne, since it is only us three playing on the Tuesday, when would you guys like to play? I'd go for something civilised like 10.30, but can understand if you prefer something earlier to get on the road south sooner. 
Ian


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 19, 2016)

chellie said:



			Are times up for St Olaf and Burnside on Tuesday? Apologies if I've missed it. Too much OT stuff to wade back through.
		
Click to expand...

I'll double check, but think its 10.00 am on the Burnside on the Tuesday.

The St. Olaf (Cruden bay) is about 12.00 but will also confirm.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 19, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Whats your prefered time - Liaise with Davey, as I'm only asking them to change once.
		
Click to expand...

We would be happy to play at 1 30ish if you are able to arrange it.  If not 3 would be fine.


----------



## chellie (Apr 19, 2016)

IanG said:



			Anne, since it is only us three playing on the Tuesday, when would you guys like to play? I'd go for something civilised like 10.30, but can understand if you prefer something earlier to get on the road south sooner. 
Ian
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			I'll double check, but think its 10.00 am on the Burnside on the Tuesday.

The St. Olaf (Cruden bay) is about 12.00 but will also confirm.
		
Click to expand...

Those times are great for us. Hope the Tuesday one is for you Ian. Will Sheila be caddying for you?


----------



## IanG (Apr 19, 2016)

chellie said:



			Those times are great for us. Hope the Tuesday one is for you Ian. Will Sheila be caddying for you?
		
Click to expand...

yep 10 am on the Tuesday is fine for me. I doubt Sheila will be caddying for me - more likely enjoying a leisurely breakfast, an hour chilling with coffee,cake & book, followed by an hour or so in the spa. Not sure bracing North sea breezes can compete !


----------



## rickg (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi all, looking for a favour on the Monday......
I need to get from Carnoustie to Aberdeen airport after the Carnoustie game.

Does anyone have any spare room in their car that's going that way? I'm on the 20:45 flight out of Aberdeen.

Cheers in advance. 
Rick


----------



## chellie (Apr 19, 2016)

IanG said:



			yep 10 am on the Tuesday is fine for me. I doubt Sheila will be caddying for me - more likely enjoying a leisurely breakfast, an hour chilling with coffee,cake & book, followed by an hour or so in the spa. Not sure bracing North sea breezes can compete !
		
Click to expand...

Now that does sound a good alternative


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 19, 2016)

rickg said:



			Hi all, looking for a favour on the Monday......
I need to get from Carnoustie to Aberdeen airport after the Carnoustie game.

Does anyone have any spare room in their car that's going that way? I'm on the 20:45 flight out of Aberdeen.

Cheers in advance. 
Rick
		
Click to expand...

Rick, ping a message across to Rich as that may be the same flight we are on. Not sure what size of vehicle he has hired but we may have space.


----------



## richart (Apr 19, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Rick, ping a message across to Rich as that may be the same flight we are on. Not sure what size of vehicle he has hired but we may have space.
		
Click to expand...

 I am sure we will have space, as we have a 9 seater, with loads of room for clubs. Can't remember the time of our flight back, but think it might be the 8.45.


----------



## rickg (Apr 19, 2016)

richart said:



			I am sure we will have space, as we have a 9 seater, with loads of room for clubs. Can't remember the time of our flight back, but think it might be the 8.45.
		
Click to expand...

Result!!!! I'm on the same flight......Room for a little one (and clubs)? :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 19, 2016)

rickg said:



			Result!!!! I'm on the same flight......Room for a little one (and clubs)? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You haven't offered any cash yet Rick   :ears:


----------



## rickg (Apr 19, 2016)

drive4show said:



			You haven't offered any cash yet Rick   :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Richard and I are above all that, we barter with other commodities


----------



## richart (Apr 19, 2016)

rickg said:



			Result!!!! I'm on the same flight......Room for a little one (and clubs)? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Rick our flight is 20.30 to Heathrow, so no problems giving you a lift. Taxi rates very reasonable.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 19, 2016)

rickg said:



			Richard and I are above all that, we barter with other commodities 

Click to expand...

I'm probably too young and innocent to hear any more details


----------



## rickg (Apr 19, 2016)

richart said:



			Rick our flight is 20.30 to Heathrow, so no problems giving you a lift. Taxi rates very reasonable.

Click to expand...

Thanks mate....just stick it on my tab! :whoo:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 19, 2016)

We are close enough now to start looking at the 10 day forecast  


It's not looking good


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 19, 2016)

drive4show said:



			We are close enough now to start looking at the 10 day forecast  


It's not looking good  

Click to expand...

Not short weather then?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2016)

drive4show said:



			We are close enough now to start looking at the 10 day forecast  


It's not looking good  

Click to expand...

I'm sure you all have waterproofs and wind proofs


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 19, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Not short weather then? 

Click to expand...

Have you seen richart's legs???     I think we may have dodged a bullet


----------



## rickg (Apr 19, 2016)

Ok all, another favour to request........my flight lands on Friday night at Aberdeen at 20:20 from Luton. Is anyone in the area around that time that can give me a lift to the hotel? Premier Inn, North Aberdeen, Murcar, Bridge of Don.

No problem if no one around as its only a 20 min taxi ride, but just checking.
Cheers in advance!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 19, 2016)

rickg said:



			Ok all, another favour to request........my flight lands on Friday night at Aberdeen at 20:20 from Luton. Is anyone in the area around that time that can give me a lift to the hotel? Premier Inn, North Aberdeen, Murcar, Bridge of Don.

No problem if no one around as its only a 20 min taxi ride, but just checking.
Cheers in advance!
		
Click to expand...

I can pick you up Rick. There are plenty who are stopping at the Premier Inn.


----------



## rickg (Apr 19, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I can pick you up Rick. There are plenty who are stopping at the Premier Inn.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Glynn....1st to offer got a free round at Centurion.....oh wait...:rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2016)

rickg said:



			Nice one Glynn....1st to offer got a free round at Centurion.....oh wait...:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Do they allow non golfers on the course at Centurion?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 19, 2016)

richart said:



			Rick our flight is 20.30 to Heathrow, so no problems giving you a lift. Taxi rates very reasonable.

Click to expand...

I'm that way, and my rates are cheap, cheap, cheap!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 19, 2016)

rickg said:



			Nice one Glynn....1st to offer got a free round at Centurion.....oh wait...:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He'll be made up - a good reason to go on the lime and sodas for him.

Come in your cuban heels, fedora, and budgie suit - straight out on the lash for you, my lad.

We'll be 5 pints ahead of you.:thup:


----------



## Val (Apr 19, 2016)

Who is all staying at Carnoustie on Sunday? My Mrs has just sorted her spa treatments for Monday so more dosh for me but worth every coin to play Carnoustie. We'll probably have dinner on the way up then a few drinks in the hotel


----------



## Junior (Apr 19, 2016)

Val said:



			Who is all staying at Carnoustie on Sunday? My Mrs has just sorted her spa treatments for Monday so more dosh for me but worth every coin to play Carnoustie. We'll probably have dinner on the way up then a few drinks in the hotel
		
Click to expand...

Me and Andy Greg are there Sunday night.  Few drinks in the bar sounds good.  

Think there are are a few more too !!


----------



## Val (Apr 19, 2016)

Junior said:



			Me and Andy Greg are there Sunday night.  Few drinks in the bar sounds good.  

Think there are are a few more too !!
		
Click to expand...

Superb pal, I know Hobbit was planning too as well as Birchy and Odvan I think.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 19, 2016)

Val said:



			Superb pal, I know Hobbit was planning too as well as Birchy and Odvan I think.
		
Click to expand...

You know what? I still don't know where I'm staying!! Them bloody Scousers won't tell me!!! I reckon they've got some weird, fetish based master plan that involves a gimp suit, a ball gag and a tub of marmite. 

Come on lads.... What's the plans??????


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 19, 2016)

richart said:



			Rick our flight is 20.30 to Heathrow, so no problems giving you a lift. Taxi rates very reasonable.

Click to expand...

If it turns out they've all bought tour bags with them Rick and there's no room for your slender frame, I'm on the same flight and have space in the car. 

Did I mention how much I'd like to try Centurion's greens in the summer when they're really running?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 19, 2016)

Val said:



			Who is all staying at Carnoustie on Sunday? My Mrs has just sorted her spa treatments for Monday so more dosh for me but worth every coin to play Carnoustie. We'll probably have dinner on the way up then a few drinks in the hotel
		
Click to expand...

Me, andy and scouser.

We probably wont be off the course until around 9.00, then straight in for dinner at the restaurant. Will have a pint also.

I think I'll have a real ale - makes me snore louder, scouser.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 19, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			You know what? I still don't know where I'm staying!! Them bloody Scousers won't tell me!!! I reckon they've got some weird, fetish based master plan that involves a gimp suit, a ball gag and a tub of marmite. 

Come on lads.... What's the plans??????
		
Click to expand...

I know youse are in Aberdeen for the Sunday night, Dan - early start Monday for you lads to get to Carnoustie.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 19, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me, andy and scouser.

We probably wont be off the course until around 9.00, then straight in for dinner at the restaurant. Will have a pint also.

I think I'll have a real ale - makes me snore louder, scouser.

Click to expand...

Were off the course about the same time. A mug of Horlicks and a discussion about speed crochet without a safety harness.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 19, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			You know what? I still don't know where I'm staying!! Them bloody Scousers won't tell me!!! I reckon they've got some weird, fetish based master plan that involves a gimp suit, a ball gag and a tub of marmite. Come on lads.... What's the plans??????
		
Click to expand...

If your not happy with your room arrangements then matt will quite happily swap with you as gimp suits and marmite are his ideal night out, he usually pays good money for that experience.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know youse are in Aberdeen for the Sunday night, Dan - early start Monday for you lads to get to Carnoustie.
		
Click to expand...

We havnt even told him we're staying an extra night, Let's hope he's not on the clock...


----------



## Odvan (Apr 19, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			If your not happy with your room arrangements then matt will quite happily swap with you as gimp suits and marmite are his ideal night out, he usually pays good money for that experience.
		
Click to expand...

For once, I can't disagree with him.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 19, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Were off the course about the same time. A mug of Horlicks and a discussion about speed crochet without a safety harness.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the group before you, so I'll get an extra 45 mins in the bar.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 19, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm in the group before you, so I'll get an extra 45 mins in the bar.

Click to expand...

You planning on walking off after 9 then.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			You know what? I still don't know where I'm staying!! Them bloody Scousers won't tell me!!! I reckon they've got some weird, fetish based master plan that involves a gimp suit, a ball gag and a tub of marmite. 

Come on lads.... What's the plans??????
		
Click to expand...

It's exactly how you've described it :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			If your not happy with your room arrangements then matt will quite happily swap with you as gimp suits and marmite are his ideal night out, he usually pays good money for that experience.
		
Click to expand...

Oi bluewolf is "our gimp" for the weekend, you can keep your soiled goods :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 19, 2016)

chellie said:



			Those times are great for us. Hope the Tuesday one is for you Ian. Will Sheila be caddying for you?
		
Click to expand...

Confirmed Anne.

St.Olaf is 12.00 onwards (11 players) at Cruden on the Thursday.

Think I'll have lunch in between.

Tuesday (Burnside) at Carnoustie is 10.00 am.:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 19, 2016)

Val said:



			Who is all staying at Carnoustie on Sunday? My Mrs has just sorted her spa treatments for Monday so more dosh for me but worth every coin to play Carnoustie. We'll probably have dinner on the way up then a few drinks in the hotel
		
Click to expand...

I'm in there sunday night mate, not sure what time I'm off the course, but somewhere around Liverbirdie and Hobbit&#128515;


----------



## Val (Apr 19, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm in there sunday night mate, not sure what time I'm off the course, but somewhere around Liverbirdie and Hobbit&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## rickg (Apr 19, 2016)

Bloody Hell, I've got more lifts now than the Shard!! :rofl:
Gotta love the help everyone prepared to give to each other on this forum...absolutely love it!! 

I'm in Carnoustie Sunday night as well....Premier Inn Moinfieth.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 19, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			We would be happy to play at 1 30ish if you are able to arrange it.  If not 3 would be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, 1.30 or so sounds a nice time if it suits Stu & co.......   we can make it for then.....   so do it if you can Pete....  even less sleeps to go now I'm out of Lincolnshire


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm not staying at the hotel but will hopefully be there for a few soft drinks before driving home. Too close to home to justify another hotel night away with the Mrs.


----------



## chellie (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Confirmed Anne.

St.Olaf is 12.00 onwards (11 players) at Cruden on the Thursday.

Think I'll have lunch in between.

Tuesday (Burnside) at Carnoustie is 10.00 am.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Pete and we will be having some lunch as well on Thursday in between games.

We are also stopping at Carnoustie hotel. We're there Sunday and Monday night.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm in Links Hotel Sunday night. Fancy 9 holes on Sunday afternoon in Carnoustie after Trump. What's been arranged? 

Changed plans for Monday. Off to Glasgow after my round to watch the mighty Spurs at Glasgow Spurs HQ in Rhoderick Dhu pub :cheers:



pauldj42 said:



			I'm in there sunday night mate, not sure what time I'm off the course, but somewhere around Liverbirdie and Hobbit&#55357;&#56835;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 20, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm in Links Hotel Sunday night. Fancy 9 holes on Sunday afternoon in Carnoustie after Trump. What's been arranged? 

Changed plans for Monday. Off to Glasgow after my round to watch the mighty Spurs at Glasgow Spurs HQ in Rhoderick Dhu pub :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Mate, you're on the list to play the 2nd Carnoustie Course on the Sunday after Trump, there's about 15 of us down to do that, list is on the stickie&#128515;


----------



## Scouser (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me, andy and scouser.

We probably wont be off the course until around 9.00, then straight in for dinner at the restaurant. Will have a pint also.

I think I'll have a real ale - makes me snore louder, scouser.

Click to expand...

I'm sharing with Andy... Don't know who you are in with


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 20, 2016)

Scouser said:



			I'm sharing with Andy... Don't know who you are in with
		
Click to expand...

Peter will have saved a few quid and be at the bottom of your bed Scouser


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 20, 2016)

Got it. I meant to put a round on Sunday afternoon, not 9 holes. Looking forward to it  


pauldj42 said:



			Mate, you're on the list to play the 2nd Carnoustie Course on the Sunday after Trump, there's about 15 of us down to do that, list is on the stickie&#55357;&#56835;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 20, 2016)

2blue said:



			Aye, 1.30 or so sounds a nice time if it suits Stu & co....... we can make it for then..... so do it if you can Pete.... even less sleeps to go now I'm out of Lincolnshire 

Click to expand...

All sorted Dave - new time for you guys at Carnoustie (Burnside) on the Thursday is 1.30 and 1.37.

Dont be late, now.:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh horlicks.. I've just realized that I'll be teeing off at Trump just as the Latics will be kicking off against Blackpool!!!! Could be the promotion clinching game.. Or even the title winning game if we can put a couple more wins together!!!!

 Oy Pete.. Any chance we can change the tee time to after 14:30 on Saturday 30th??????


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 20, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Oh horlicks.. I've just realized that I'll be teeing off at Trump just as the Latics will be kicking off against Blackpool!!!! Could be the promotion clinching game.. Or even the title winning game if we can put a couple more wins together!!!!

Oy Pete.. Any chance we can change the tee time to after 14:30 on Saturday 30th?????? 

Click to expand...

Nope.

You can request if Glyn/Birchy can swap YOUR tee time with someone else though.

I'm also missing our Swansea game, in the titanic battle for 4/5/6/7th place.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm also missing our Swansea game, in the titanic battle for 4(dream on)/5(haha no chance)/6(possibly)/7th(probably) place.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed for you Peter  :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nope.

You can request if Glyn/Birchy can swap YOUR tee time with someone else though.

I'm also missing our Swansea game, in the titanic battle for 4/5/6/7th place.
		
Click to expand...

Was only joking mate.. I'll be on the DW this Saturday to watch us clinch promotion.. The game against Blackpool will be irrelevant..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 20, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Was only joking mate.. I'll be on the DW this Saturday to watch us clinch promotion.. The game against Blackpool will be irrelevant.. 

Click to expand...

 I know mate, Wigan top of the league, is an even bigger joke.:whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 20, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Peter will have saved a few quid and be at the bottom of your bed Scouser 

Click to expand...

He can go at the bottom of anyone's but certainly  not mine... Unfortunately I think that's the night he really is sharing with me..... Gutted


----------



## chellie (Apr 20, 2016)

Glyn, can you confirm you've had mine and Simons competition money. Ta


----------



## 2blue (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			All sorted Dave - new time for you guys at Carnoustie (Burnside) on the Thursday is 1.30 and 1.37.

Dont be late, now.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

OK.....  so that's 1.30pm..... BUT, how many sleeps???


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 20, 2016)

Pity it's not this week weather has been great, temperatures down again next week I'm afraid.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 20, 2016)

chellie said:



			Glyn, can you confirm you've had mine and Simons competition money. Ta
		
Click to expand...

Got it :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 21, 2016)

For everyone driving up from the southerly direction, the road between Dundee and Aberdeen is littered with Speed Cameras, drive safe.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			For everyone driving up from the southerly direction, the road between Dundee and Aberdeen is littered with Speed Cameras, drive safe.
		
Click to expand...

And just because you've passed a fixed camera don't assume its safe to push it a wee bit. The vans are out pretty much every day too... and yes, they got me... twice!


----------



## 2blue (Apr 21, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			And just because you've passed a fixed camera don't assume its safe to push it a wee bit. The vans are out pretty much every day too... and yes, they got me... twice!
		
Click to expand...

Ruddy hell Bri.....must be bad.....  I thought you'd be practised with the North Yorkshire Police.

PS....  I guess you'd need Trump like money/influence to get skinch


----------



## Region3 (Apr 21, 2016)

I've just made a new post (with a poll) - http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?84460-Poll-Scotland-Trip-Scoring - about potentially live scoring for the 5 main rounds in Scotland.

I've made it public to save asking for names if we go ahead with it.

I didn't want it to get lost in here, so it'd be great if anyone going could pop over there and vote. Ta


----------



## chellie (Apr 21, 2016)

Have seen on twitter that SkyCaddie have been to Carnoustie and Trump so don't forget to update devices before we go.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2016)

Just think, this time next week.

Birchy will be 46 points better off, Glyn will be out of it after one day, and Liverpool will be 1-0 up after the first leg.

When Liverpool wins, we all win.:whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 21, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just think, this time next week.Birchy will be 46 points better off, Glyn will be out of it after one day, and Liverpool will be 1-0 up after the first leg.When Liverpool wins, we all win.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

After tonight's showing I am already Winning last place.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 21, 2016)

chellie said:



			Have seen on twitter that SkyCaddie have been to Carnoustie and Trump so don't forget to update devices before we go.
		
Click to expand...

You used to have to pay a daily rate to download Trump to Skycaddie, not sure if that's changed?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 23, 2016)

This time next week folks.

Trump International Golf Links Aberdeen 

Anyone else as excited as me, I think its going to be the best course I have ever played.

Cant wait.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah! I'm really looking forward to it. 

Bring thermals though.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2016)

Good thing it's not this weekend. Sleet! But blue sky is trying to peek through


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 23, 2016)

Not at all jealous...enjoy the final build up and look forward to hearing about it. :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Good thing it's not this weekend. Sleet! But blue sky is trying to peek through
		
Click to expand...

Edit... It a blizzard!


----------



## Toad (Apr 23, 2016)

Guys,

I have a tee booked on Rosemount for Sunday 1st May at 15:21, if anyone fancies a game on their way to Carnoustie.

Space for 3 so first come first served.

Cheers

John


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 23, 2016)

Had my final and if I'm honest only warm up game today. Played on a ex jack barker goat track to get me used to the conditions of Trump and Carnoustie. 

And it went well, I struggled to break 100, developed chipping and mild putting yips, started shanking my mid irons and probably didn't manage 20 points. 

But I'll be OK at Trump yes? I hear it's an easy course,  not like fiendish jack barkers built on ex pit tips.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 23, 2016)

Toad said:



			Guys,

I have a tee booked on Rosemount for Sunday 1st May at 15:21, if anyone fancies a game on their way to Carnoustie.

Space for 3 so first come first served.

Cheers

John
		
Click to expand...

Played there a couple of years ago, lovely course, wish I could join you but I'm playing the other Carnoustie course that afternoon. Which I imagine is also lovely. Lovely.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 23, 2016)

Toad said:



			Guys,

I have a tee booked on Rosemount for Sunday 1st May at 15:21, if anyone fancies a game on their way to Carnoustie.

Space for 3 so first come first served.

Cheers

John
		
Click to expand...

If anyone can make it this is an offer not to be missed, Blairgowrie is a special place :thup:

Just gutted I can't take you up on the offer of a return visit or make this trip,


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 23, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Edit... It a blizzard!
		
Click to expand...


Is it ok there now? I'm due to play Trump tomorrow at 11:45


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 23, 2016)

Toad said:



			Guys,

I have a tee booked on Rosemount for Sunday 1st May at 15:21, if anyone fancies a game on their way to Carnoustie.

Space for 3 so first come first served.

Cheers

John
		
Click to expand...

I am interested in trying to play but I am in a car with 2blue and 2 non forumers.  If someone else is going and has a spare space in there car let me know.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 23, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			I am interested in trying to play but I am in a car with 2blue and 2 non forumers.  If someone else is going and has a spare space in there car let me know. 

Click to expand...

You'll be playing Trump that day!!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 23, 2016)

Has it been decided what tees we're playing from at each of the courses?

Don't know about the others but looks like Trump give you the choice.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 23, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Has it been decided what tees we're playing from at each of the courses?

Don't know about the others but looks like Trump give you the choice.
		
Click to expand...

Reds hopefully


----------



## rickg (Apr 23, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Reds hopefully 

Click to expand...

Second shot?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 23, 2016)

rickg said:



			Second shot? 

Click to expand...

If I'm lucky enough to "cream" one :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Apr 23, 2016)

Toad said:



			Guys,

I have a tee booked on Rosemount for Sunday 1st May at 15:21, if anyone fancies a game on their way to Carnoustie.

Space for 3 so first come first served.

Cheers

John
		
Click to expand...




Cheifi0 said:



			I am interested in trying to play but I am in a car with 2blue and 2 non forumers.  If someone else is going and has a spare space in there car let me know. 

Click to expand...





			Stu said......  You'll be playing Trump that day!!
		
Click to expand...

Aye, but we tee off as a car full at 9.20am so plenty of time for an extra round.....  what to do??


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 23, 2016)

2blue said:



			Aye, but we tee off as a car full at 9.20am so plenty of time for an extra round.....  what to do??
		
Click to expand...

Sorry 2blue I didn't realise this, how far is  blairgowrie from trump?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2016)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			Is it ok there now? I'm due to play Trump tomorrow at 11:45 

Click to expand...

Heavy sleet again a couple of hours back. None of it has laid but it's very wet.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Sorry 2blue I didn't realise this, how far is  blairgowrie from trump?
		
Click to expand...

It will be a struggle I reckon.

Trump will take a while


----------



## chellie (Apr 23, 2016)

Birchy said:



			It will be a struggle I reckon.

Trump will take a while 

Click to expand...

Trumps website says they expect 4 hours 30 mins.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Sorry 2blue I didn't realise this, how far is  blairgowrie from trump?
		
Click to expand...

2 hours if you are going through Aberdeen before 4pm. If you're teeing off at Blairgowrie at 9:20 you'll be tight to get away from there before 2pm. 4pm arrival at Trump...


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 23, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Heavy sleet again a couple of hours back. None of it has laid but it's very wet.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I'm sure it'll be fine, was more worried about the roads


----------



## 2blue (Apr 23, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			2 hours if you are going through Aberdeen before 4pm. If you're teeing off at Blairgowrie at 9:20 you'll be tight to get away from there before 2pm. 4pm arrival at Trump...
		
Click to expand...

You got me well confused now Bri ....but yes...  I see it would be tight


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 24, 2016)

Cheers Paul. Not looking forward to the trek up North but can't wait to play the courses & meet the lads. Catch you soon.


pauldj42 said:



			For everyone driving up from the southerly direction, the road between Dundee and Aberdeen is littered with Speed Cameras, drive safe.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 24, 2016)

I've arrived in Northampton on the first leg of my road trip up north!

Looking forward to catching up with Stu at west lances tomorrow, and inflicting my game in him &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I've arrived in Northampton on the first leg of my road trip up north!

Looking forward to catching up with Stu at west lances tomorrow, and inflicting my game in him &#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Wow, have you seen the forecast tomorrow:-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/6296588?day=1

It right whips across West Lancs, straight off the sea.

Anyone scoring over 30 points tomorrow in that wind is a golfing god,and will instantly be cut 2 shots for next week.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 24, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I've arrived in Northampton on the first leg of my road trip up north!

Looking forward to catching up with Stu at west lances tomorrow, and inflicting my game in him &#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

I arrived in Cruden about 2 hours ago. Had a walk along the beach and viewed Slains castle. Back home now with a nice can of beer.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 24, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I arrived in Cruden about 2 hours ago. Had a walk along the beach and viewed Slains castle. Back home now with a nice can of beer.
		
Click to expand...

Like a lot of the beaches in the area, Crudens is stunning. Cruden Bay app is worth downloading ;0)


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Wow, have you seen the forecast tomorrow:-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/6296588?day=1

It right whips across West Lancs, straight off the sea.

Anyone scoring over 30 points tomorrow in that wind is a golfing god,and will instantly be cut 2 shots for next week.

Click to expand...


It said 46mph yesterday, by tomoro it'll be a mere breeze...


----------



## chellie (Apr 24, 2016)

Long range forecast is appalling

Trolleys, clubs, boots and shoes will be cleaned tomorrow after my first match of the season. Thermals will be packed.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 24, 2016)

chellie said:



			Long range forecast is appalling

Trolleys, clubs, boots and shoes will be cleaned tomorrow after my first match of the season. Thermals will be packed.
		
Click to expand...

The one I'm looking at looks fine. One really bad day, Sunday.


----------



## chellie (Apr 24, 2016)

Birchy said:



			The one I'm looking at looks fine. One really bad day, Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope that the right one then lol. Have seen snow and thunderstorms, high winds and rain.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 24, 2016)

I use BBC and only issue I see is 8/9o could be warmer :blah:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I arrived in Cruden about 2 hours ago. Had a walk along the beach and viewed Slains castle. Back home now with a nice can of beer.
		
Click to expand...

Bri, any joy with a pub in the Cruden area that has BT sport, as I'll have to go straight there after I get off the course.:thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bri, any joy with a pub in the Cruden area that has BT sport, as I'll have to go straight there after I get off the course.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Did you check the clubhouse Peter?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 24, 2016)

A few pics from Trump today....


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Did you check the clubhouse Peter?
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, just mailed them, Ken.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 25, 2016)

Just listen to Carol on BBC Breakfast & seen this on the BBC website http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/feeds/36124189 

I'll be bringing everything I've got in the locker for Wind, Rain, Sleet, Snow & the odd glimpse of sun :thup: Cant' wait...!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 25, 2016)

Just had a word with a meteorologist in my company.  Initial forecast is that next Saturday morning OK, rain coming in in the afternoon and that then hangs around for most of Sunday.  However this is the UK and it looks like a period of fronts passing and also low pressure/depressions moving over us.  So it may well change as these things are very difficult to predict several days in advance.  But I wouldn't iron your shorts if I were you.


----------



## badger57 (Apr 25, 2016)

Just heading off to Royal Aberdeen  -  10 am Tee  Time .

 It  Is  Snowing


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 25, 2016)

Just hope the weather picks up for you lads  as in Dundee its now snowing and the wind blowing a mild zephyr of 20 mph with forecast up to 46 mph in the afternoon, love links golf:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Just hope the weather picks up for you lads as in Dundee its now snowing and the wind blowing a mild zephyr of 20 mph with forecast up to 46 mph in the afternoon, love links golf:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good, it'll sort the chompers, from the chumps and the champions.......

BTW, rather than look right through the last 10 pages - what is the name of that boss cafe near the Broxden junction in Perth, think its the other side of the A9, though.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey Gyln, while youre doing nothing. Ive had an idea, it doesnt happen often bear in mind...

How about a sweep of who can go longest without losing a ball (sat an sun trump, mon carnoustie being the qualifying rounds)

Sort it out          :thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 25, 2016)

Bring clothes for every type of weather.

The 1 week ahead forecasts have been wrong nearly every weekend so far this year. In both positive and negative directions.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 25, 2016)

badger57 said:



			Just heading off to Royal Aberdeen  -  10 am Tee  Time .

 It  Is  Snowing 

Click to expand...

Brave man. There's been 4 decent snow showers come through Ellon in the last couple of hours


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 25, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Hey Gyln, while youre doing nothing. Ive had an idea, it doesnt happen often bear in mind...

How about a sweep of who can go longest without losing a ball (sat an sun trump, mon carnoustie being the qualifying rounds)

Sort it out          :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Dave,

I will go the longest without losing a ball as I will let every group through if needed rather than lose a ball


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Have you come that attached to the orange dunlop?


----------



## Robobum (Apr 25, 2016)

If this is already in hand or if thought to be a crap idea, please discard the suggestion rather than make me play with an orange ball!!

Do you have everyone attendings mobile number? Set up a what's app group so any updates can be shared quickly. Where people are going for food, beer etc..

I don't mind doing the group if you have a list you could send. I'll do it on the plane rather than speak to D4S and those other nobs


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2016)

Robobum said:



			I don't mind doing the group if you have a list you could send. *I'll do it on the plane rather than speak to D4S and those other nobs*

Click to expand...


This would imply that I'm not a nob but the others are......result  

Good idea though, I'm up for that  :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

Robobum said:



			If this is already in hand or if thought to be a crap idea, please discard the suggestion rather than make me play with an orange ball!!

Do you have everyone attendings mobile number? Set up a what's app group so any updates can be shared quickly. Where people are going for food, beer etc..

I don't mind doing the group if you have a list you could send. I'll do it on the plane rather than speak to D4S and those other nobs
		
Click to expand...

Its a good idea, but we want as much traffic on here as poss, so put stuff in here.

Also people are anti-social enough looking at their phones every 2 minutes, and we want people to talk to each other, and make new friends on this trip, not stare into the top of richart's mane of curls, as he checks the latest entries on whatsapp on his new I-phone........or does he still have to put coal in his old Nokia?:rofl:

Social stuff for friday and saturday being checked out, as we speak.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

For those who are playing Cruden, and want to laugh at a Liverpool fan, whilst his team slowly dis-integrates before his eyes on the Thursday night:-

http://www.kilmarnockarms.com/

They have BT sport, and will do a sitting for us in the lounge at half time (8.45pm) for food.

Now we need to know numbers so they can accomodate us, and it may be too late to get back to Aberdeen to eat, if you are thinking that, dpending on what time you get off the course.

So, if you can let me know if you want to come, so I can give them numbers, and ideally what main course you want from the lounge bar menu,also.

1.Liverbirdie
2. Scouser
3.Willby
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Thanks Hobbit (our entertainments consultant)
Put your name on, then copy and paste, please.:thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its a good idea, but we want as much traffic on here as poss, so put stuff in here.

Also people are anti-social enough looking at their phones every 2 minutes, and we want people to talk to each other, and make new friends on this trip, not stare into the top of richart's mane of curls, as he checks the latest entries on whatsapp on his new I-phone........or does he still have to put coal in his old Nokia?:rofl:

Social stuff for friday and saturday being checked out, as we speak.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have 10p for a phone box, but no mobile.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			For those who are playing Cruden, and want to laugh at a Liverpool fan, whilst his team slowly dis-integrates before his eyes on the Thursday night:-

http://www.kilmarnockarms.com/

They have BT sport, and will do a sitting for us in the lounge at half time (8.45pm) for food.

Now we need to know numbers so they can accomodate us, and it may be too late to get back to Aberdeen to eat, if you are thinking that, dpending on what time you get off the course.

So, if you can let me know if you want to come, so I can give them numbers, and ideally what main course you want from the lounge bar menu,also.

1.Liverbirdie
2. Scouser
3.Willby
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Thanks Hobbit (our entertainments consultant)
Put your name on, then copy and paste, please.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for this if they sell shandy and gin and tonic?

Did I just read something about mobile phones and richart in the same sentence?  :mmm:


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good, it'll sort the chompers, from the chumps and the champions.......

BTW, rather than look right through the last 10 pages - what is the name of that boss cafe near the Broxden junction in Perth, think its the other side of the A9, though.
		
Click to expand...

McDonalds


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'm up for this if they sell shandy and gin and tonic?

Did I just read something about mobile phones and richart in the same sentence? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Come on gordon, copy and paste - or are you on the same mobile deal as richart?


Originally Posted by *Liverbirdie* 




 

For those who are playing Cruden, and want to laugh at a Liverpool fan, whilst his team slowly dis-integrates before his eyes on the Thursday night:-

http://www.kilmarnockarms.com/

They have BT sport, and will do a sitting for us in the lounge at half time (8.45pm) for food.

Now we need to know numbers so they can accomodate us, and it may be too late to get back to Aberdeen to eat, if you are thinking that, dpending on what time you get off the course.

So, if you can let me know if you want to come, so I can give them numbers, and ideally what main course you want from the lounge bar menu,also.

1.Liverbirdie      ---         mixed grill
2. Scouser
3.Willby
4. G4s
5.
6.
7.
8.

come on lets be having you.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on gordon, copy and paste - or are you on the same mobile deal as richart?


Originally Posted by *Liverbirdie* 




 

For those who are playing Cruden, and want to laugh at a Liverpool fan, whilst his team slowly dis-integrates before his eyes on the Thursday night:-

http://www.kilmarnockarms.com/

They have BT sport, and will do a sitting for us in the lounge at half time (8.45pm) for food.

Now we need to know numbers so they can accomodate us, and it may be too late to get back to Aberdeen to eat, if you are thinking that, dpending on what time you get off the course.

So, if you can let me know if you want to come, so I can give them numbers, and ideally what main course you want from the lounge bar menu,also.

1.Liverbirdie      ---         mixed grill
2. Scouser
3.Willby
4. G4s
5.
6.
7.
8.

come on lets be having you.
		
Click to expand...

Pete, I'm not committing to anything until you can confirm this place does a decent bottle of Perrier water for my southern colleagues!

Some of them have been known to fall over drunk just standing at the bar and inhaling the fumes


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Pete, I'm not committing to anything until you can confirm this place does a decent bottle of Perrier water for my southern colleagues!

Some of them have been known to fall over drunk just standing at the bar and inhaling the fumes 

Click to expand...

I've just checked mate, they do a fine bottle of Peckham spring water.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

Saturday night meal option:-

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/

As recommended by our culinary expert, a man steeped in a knowledge that can only be gained from years of expert opinion forged in the Michelin starred restaurants of Teeside.

Currently booked for all 43 of us, but I need to advise them of final numbers in the next 2-3 days.

If someone else wants to organise another option for an Italian or something, if people dont like Indian food, no problem but this is the only option i'm getting involved in.

Please also advise if you arent coming, so I know that the list is definitive, rather than having to chase people up.

I'm willing to pay a deposit myself, to secure the booking, but need a good idea of numbers, so they can arrange the tables, etc.

Again, please copy and paste yourself on the list, along with anyone else from your group, like +1's etc

1. Liverbirdie
2. Scouser
3. Willby
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. 

Ta,


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2016)

1. Liverbirdie
2. Scouser
3. Willby
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8.
9.
10. 

I've added Richart (we all know his copy and paste skills  ) and Merv, assume the rest of my group will also want to join in (Wookie, Topoftheflops and his +1)


----------



## rickg (Apr 25, 2016)

Saturday night meal option:-

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/

As recommended by our culinary expert, a man steeped in a knowledge that can only be gained from years of expert opinion forged in the Michelin starred restaurants of Teeside.

Currently booked for all 43 of us, but I need to advise them of final numbers in the next 2-3 days.

If someone else wants to organise another option for an Italian or something, if people dont like Indian food, no problem but this is the only option i'm getting involved in.

Please also advise if you arent coming, so I know that the list is definitive, rather than having to chase people up.

I'm willing to pay a deposit myself, to secure the booking, but need a good idea of numbers, so they can arrange the tables, etc.

Again, please copy and paste yourself on the list, along with anyone else from your group, like +1's etc

1. Liverbirdie
2. Scouser
3. Willby
4. Rickg 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. 

Ta,


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			1. Liverbirdie
2. Scouser
3. Willby
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8.
9.
10. 

I've added Richart (we all know his copy and paste skills  ) and Merv, assume the rest of my group will also want to join in (Wookie, Topoftheflops and his +1)
		
Click to expand...

Ta, is this for the saturday curry night, or the Thursday Cruden option?

I'll have to put a heading on it, so I can tell the difference.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

Originally Posted by *Liverbirdie* 






For those who are playing Cruden, and want to laugh at a Liverpool fan, whilst his team slowly dis-integrates before his eyes on the Thursday night:-

http://www.kilmarnockarms.com/

They have BT sport, and will do a sitting for us in the lounge at half time (8.45pm) for food.

Now we need to know numbers so they can accomodate us, and it may be too late to get back to Aberdeen to eat, if you are thinking that, dpending on what time you get off the course.

So, if you can let me know if you want to come, so I can give them numbers, and ideally what main course you want from the lounge bar menu,also.

Cruden meal list:-
1.Liverbirdie --- mixed grill
2. Scouser --- burger and chips
3.Willby --- grilled chicken burger and chips
4. D4s
5.
6.
7.
8.

come on lets be having you.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ta, is this for the saturday curry night, or the Thursday Cruden option?

I'll have to put a heading on it, so I can tell the difference.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

We are all in a minivan together so I'm going out on a limb a bit here and replying for everyone but I assume we are OK for both. Not sure about TOTF and +1 at the weekend though as I believe Craig has to get back for a show somewhere down south. I'll email them and ask they catch up with this thread  :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Apr 25, 2016)

Saturday night meal option:-

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/

As recommended by our culinary expert, a man steeped in a knowledge that can only be gained from years of expert opinion forged in the Michelin starred restaurants of Teeside.

Currently booked for all 43 of us, but I need to advise them of final numbers in the next 2-3 days.

If someone else wants to organise another option for an Italian or something, if people dont like Indian food, no problem but this is the only option i'm getting involved in.

Please also advise if you arent coming, so I know that the list is definitive, rather than having to chase people up.

I'm willing to pay a deposit myself, to secure the booking, but need a good idea of numbers, so they can arrange the tables, etc.

Again, please copy and paste yourself on the list, along with anyone else from your group, like +1's etc

1. Liverbirdie
2. Scouser
3. Willby
4. Rickg 
5.Robobum
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. 

Ta,


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2016)

So, if you can let me know if you want to come, so I can give them numbers, and ideally what main course you want from the lounge bar menu,also.

Cruden meal list:-
1.Liverbirdie --- mixed grill
2. Scouser --- burger and chips
3.Willby --- grilled chicken burger and chips
4. D4s ---  4oz burger and chips
5.
6.
7.
8.

come on lets be having you.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 25, 2016)

Saturday night meal option:-

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/

As recommended by our culinary expert, a man steeped in a knowledge that can only be gained from years of expert opinion forged in the Michelin starred restaurants of Teeside.

Currently booked for all 43 of us, but I need to advise them of final numbers in the next 2-3 days.

If someone else wants to organise another option for an Italian or something, if people dont like Indian food, no problem but this is the only option i'm getting involved in.

Please also advise if you arent coming, so I know that the list is definitive, rather than having to chase people up.

I'm willing to pay a deposit myself, to secure the booking, but need a good idea of numbers, so they can arrange the tables, etc.

Again, please copy and paste yourself on the list, along with anyone else from your group, like +1's etc

1. Liverbirdie
2. Scouser
3. Willby
4. Rickg 
5.Robobum
6. Oxfordcomma
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 25, 2016)

Going to give the Cruden football night a miss, after the early start to get the plane I think I want to eat & drink somewhere that doesn't involve driving afterwards.

Not sure I could limit myself to just one choice off this menu either


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2016)

Can you knobs not cut and paste correctly? Honestly, it's like trying to round up kittens  

1. Liverbirdie
2. Scouser
3. Willby
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Can you knobs not cut and paste correctly? Honestly, it's like trying to round up kittens  

1. Liverbirdie
2. Scouser
3. Willby
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with my copy & paste skills, I'm an IT consultant and some of my best work has utilized CTRL+C, CTRL+V .

I was just replying to the correct post rather than starting my own random list that doesn't specify which night it's for, my kitten. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

Cruden, Thursday night 8.45 sitting, Kilmarnock arms, Cruden.

http://www.kilmarnockarms.com/
Cruden meal list:-
1.Liverbirdie --- mixed grill
2. Scouser --- burger and chips
3.Willby --- grilled chicken burger and chips
4. D4s --- 4oz burger and chips
5.
6.
7.
8.

Please copy and paste the header also, so I know what option it is, please.......kittens. :ears:

This could get messy D4s - Oxford comma isnt going on Thursday, but is on Saturday.

List re-done.:temper:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Nothing wrong with my copy & paste skills, I'm an IT consultant and some of my best work has utilized CTRL+C, CTRL+V .

I was just replying to the correct post rather than starting my own random list that doesn't specify which night it's for, my kitten. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I got it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

Saturday night meal option:-

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/
1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma 
11.
12.
13.
14.

Please copy and paste the header also, so I know what option it is, please.......kittens. :ears:
​


----------



## Odvan (Apr 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its a good idea, but we want as much traffic on here as poss, so put stuff in here.
		
Click to expand...

Writing another letter, Pete? 

*Saturday night meal option:-*

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/

1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma 
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13.
14.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Nothing wrong with my copy & paste skills, I'm an IT consultant and some of my best work has utilized CTRL+C, CTRL+V .

I was just replying to the correct post rather than starting my own random list that doesn't specify which night it's for, my kitten. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Right....I'm bringing my duelling pistols. You and me round the back of the clubhouse at dawn  :blah:


----------



## merv79 (Apr 25, 2016)

Cruden, Thursday night 8.45 sitting, Kilmarnock arms, Cruden.

http://www.kilmarnockarms.com/
Cruden meal list:-
1.Liverbirdie --- mixed grill
2. Scouser --- burger and chips
3.Willby --- grilled chicken burger and chips
4. D4s --- 4oz burger and chips
5. Merv79 --- 1 piece Peterhead Haddock & Chips
6.
7.
8.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 25, 2016)

*Saturday night meal option:-*

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/

1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma 
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 25, 2016)

*Saturday night meal option:-*


http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma 
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2016)

I will do as my minder D4S tells me.  Haddock and chips, 1 piece, Thursday, and curry Saturday.

Does the pub have a Video player, so I can watch my 1988 Simod Cup final tape, rather than watch Liverpool ?


----------



## bernix (Apr 25, 2016)

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


 1. Liverbirdie curry
 2. Scouser curry
 3. Willby etc, etc
 4. D4S
 5. Merv
 6. Richart
 8. Rickg
 9. Robobum
 10. Oxfordcomma 
 11. Odvan
 12. Bitchy
 13. FairwayDodger
 14. LincolnHacker
 15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)      
 16. bernix


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 25, 2016)

Only leaving Friday afternoon and back Saturday early so we are up for both - make it easier for the minivan adventures!
Put us both down good sir!



drive4show said:



			We are all in a minivan together so I'm going out on a limb a bit here and replying for everyone but I assume we are OK for both. Not sure about TOTF and +1 at the weekend though as I believe Craig has to get back for a show somewhere down south. I'll email them and ask they catch up with this thread  :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chellie (Apr 25, 2016)

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma 
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly) 
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1

Will let you know about Thursday later on.  Would food options not be easier to find on a thread of their own.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2016)

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Topoftheflops
20. TOTF +1
21. Wookie


I've stuck Wookie down as well seeing as all the rest of his transport group have said yes


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good, it'll sort the chompers, from the chumps and the champions.......

BTW, rather than look right through the last 10 pages - what is the name of that boss cafe near the Broxden junction in Perth, think its the other side of the A9, though.
		
Click to expand...


Not sure but just before Dundee on the same road is one called The Horn


----------



## Junior (Apr 25, 2016)

]http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Topoftheflops
20. TOTF +1
21. Wookie
22. Junior
23. GregBWFC

Not watching the footy Thurs night mate. Just going to have a few beers in the pub attached to the Bridge of Don Premier Inn after the looooooooong drive.


----------



## chellie (Apr 25, 2016)

Junior said:



			]
Not watching the footy Thurs night mate. Just going to have a few beers in the pub attached to the Bridge of Don Premier Inn
		
Click to expand...

Think that's what we will doing as well.


----------



## IanG (Apr 25, 2016)

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Topoftheflops
20. TOTF +1
21. Wookie
22. Junior
23. GregBWFC
24. IanG
25. Mrs IanG


Also not planning to watch the footy on Thursday.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2016)

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Topoftheflops
20. TOTF +1
21. Wookie
22. Junior
23. GregBWFC
24. Pauldj42


----------



## wookie (Apr 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Topoftheflops
20. TOTF +1
21. Wookie


I've stuck Wookie down as well seeing as all the rest of his transport group have said yes  

Click to expand...

Cheers!  Had a bit of a hectic day so didn't get chance to log in after you emailed.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 25, 2016)

bernix said:



http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


 1. Liverbirdie curry
 2. Scouser curry
 3. Willby etc, etc
 4. D4S
 5. Merv
 6. Richart
 8. Rickg
 9. Robobum
 10. Oxfordcomma 
 11. Odvan
 12. Bitchy
 13. FairwayDodger
 14. LincolnHacker
 15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)      
 16. bernix
		
Click to expand...

Bernard check your PM's please.

Needs a response, cheers.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 25, 2016)

1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Topoftheflops
20. TOTF +1
21. Wookie
22. Junior
23. GregBWFC
24. Pauldj42
25. Cheifi0
26. Wes
27. Barnsley Dave
28. 2Blue

I think we will probably just go into the pub by the hotel and hope that it has it on in there on the Thursday.


----------



## IanG (Apr 25, 2016)

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Topoftheflops
20. TOTF +1
21. Wookie
22. Junior
23. GregBWFC
24. Pauldj42
25. Cheifi0
26. Wes
27. Barnsley Dave
28. 2Blue
29. IanG
30. Mrs IanG


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 25, 2016)

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Topoftheflops
20. TOTF +1
21. Wookie
22. Junior
23. GregBWFC
24. Pauldj42
25. IanG
26. Mrs IanG
27. Jimaroid


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 25, 2016)

Sat Night Curry
http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Topoftheflops
20. TOTF +1
21. Wookie
22. Junior
23. GregBWFC
24. Pauldj42
25. Cheifi0
26. Wes
27. Barnsley Dave
28. 2Blue
29. IanG
30. Mrs IanG
31. Jimaroid


----------



## Odvan (Apr 25, 2016)

Andy, Andy, Ann, Josh and co, will be nice to catch up. Think Birchy is hoping some weird place has sommat called 'Rugby League' on. Either way, me n the bandit will be eating somewhere once we've freshened up after Cruden. He might go back to the room to watch but I'll have a jar or two watching them lot, waiting for my phone to go again if the result goes for them  

Does this pub you speak of do food, do you know?


----------



## chellie (Apr 25, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Andy, Andy, Ann, Josh and co, will be nice to catch up. Think Birchy is hoping some weird place has sommat called 'Rugby League' on. Either way, me n the bandit will be eating somewhere once we've freshened up after Cruden. He might go back to the room to watch but I'll have a jar or two watching them lot, waiting for my phone to go again if the result goes for them  

Does this pub you speak of do food, do you know?
		
Click to expand...

Matt, think it's this one https://www.tabletable.co.uk/pub-restaurant-menus/Aberdeenshire/Mill-of-Mundurno-Bridge-of-Don.html

Breakfast is bloody dear!


----------



## Junior (Apr 25, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Andy, Andy, Ann, Josh and co, will be nice to catch up. Think Birchy is hoping some weird place has sommat called 'Rugby League' on. Either way, me n the bandit will be eating somewhere once we've freshened up after Cruden. He might go back to the room to watch but I'll have a jar or two watching them lot, waiting for my phone to go again if the result goes for them  

Does this pub you speak of do food, do you know?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've stayed there with work.  It's called the 'Mill of Mundurno'.  Just a modern family type boozer.  Food was decent enough.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 25, 2016)

Can someone please add me & paperboy to curry list please, device not very good at copy & paste :thup:


----------



## IanG (Apr 25, 2016)

Sat Night Curry
http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Topoftheflops
20. TOTF +1
21. Wookie
22. Junior
23. GregBWFC
24. Pauldj42
25. Cheifi0
26. Wes
27. Barnsley Dave
28. 2Blue
29. IanG
30. Mrs IanG
31. Jimaroid
32. HDID Kenny
33. Paperboy


----------



## Odvan (Apr 25, 2016)

chellie said:



			Matt, think it's this one https://www.tabletable.co.uk/pub-restaurant-menus/Aberdeenshire/Mill-of-Mundurno-Bridge-of-Don.html

Breakfast is bloody dear!
		
Click to expand...




Junior said:



			Yeah, I've stayed there with work.  It's called the 'Mill of Mundurno'.  Just a modern family type boozer.  Food was decent enough.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, already chosen from the menu


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 25, 2016)

Junior said:



			]http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Topoftheflops
20. TOTF +1
21. Wookie
22. Junior
23. GregBWFC

Not watching the footy Thurs night mate. Just going to have a few beers in the pub attached to the Bridge of Don Premier Inn after the looooooooong drive.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for adding me mate,
Plan for Thursday is spot on too. :thup:


----------



## rickg (Apr 25, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Think Birchy is hoping some weird place has sommat called 'Rugby League' on?
		
Click to expand...

Think Huddersfield are playing Leeds Friday night.......I might catch the second half!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Please also advise if you arent coming, so I know that the list is definitive, rather than having to chase people up.
		
Click to expand...

Not for me or my +'s thanks.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 25, 2016)

Sat Night Curry
http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Topoftheflops
20. TOTF +1
21. Wookie
22. Junior
23. GregBWFC
24. Pauldj42
25. Cheifi0
26. Wes
27. Barnsley Dave
28. 2Blue
29. IanG
30. Mrs IanG
31. Jimaroid
32. HDID Kenny
33. Paperboy
34. Stu
35.duffers
36. Davemac
37. Blue wolfio


----------



## Birchy (Apr 25, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Perfect, already chosen from the menu 

Click to expand...

10 pints and 40 cigs?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2016)

chellie said:



			Breakfast is bloody dear!
		
Click to expand...

No, the breakfasts are great! You can have as much as you like, includes hot food, toast, crumpets, muffins, fruit, cereal, porridge, tea, coffee, juice.....the whole 9 yards  

We quite often use our local one at weekends  :thup:


----------



## chellie (Apr 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			No, the breakfasts are great! You can have as much as you like, includes hot food, toast, crumpets, muffins, fruit, cereal, porridge, tea, coffee, juice.....the whole 9 yards  

We quite often use our local one at weekends  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Not for me or my +'s thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Which one gaz, the Thursday meak, Saturday meal - or both?


----------



## Robobum (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm giving the Thursday football meal a swerve just in case LiverpoolPhil turns up to give some expert match analysis over and over and over again


----------



## Region3 (Apr 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Which one gaz, the Thursday meak, Saturday meal - or both?
		
Click to expand...

Both. I don't need to eat. I am a machine.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Both. I don't need to eat. I am a machine.
		
Click to expand...

Glyn, etch Region3 on the trophy now - miserable low handicapper getting an early night.

#Nailedon


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2016)

Are we all round Hobbits gaff for the Brum V Boro match friday night? &#128515;


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 25, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Are we all round Hobbits gaff for the Brum V Boro match friday night? &#62979;
		
Click to expand...

We've moved!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			We've moved!
		
Click to expand...

Pity, the folks would've enjoyed Redcar&#128515;


----------



## wookie (Apr 26, 2016)

Cruden, Thursday night 8.45 sitting, Kilmarnock arms, Cruden.

http://www.kilmarnockarms.com/
Cruden meal list:-
1.Liverbirdie --- mixed grill
2. Scouser --- burger and chips
3.Willby --- grilled chicken burger and chips
4. D4s --- 4oz burger and chips
5. Merv79 --- 1 piece Peterhead Haddock & Chips
6. wookie - 1 piece Peterhead Haddock & Chips
7. richart - 1 piece Peterhead Haddock & Chips
8. Top of the Flop
9. Top of the Flop + 1

Ive added Craig and his + 1 but couldn't see a food option chosen above


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2016)

Not long to go now lads/lasses.
Wishing everybody going a safe journey and hoping the weather stays kind for you.
Would have loved to have been there.
:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm in. Radbourne (Mark)
Jakfrezi, Sag Bagee, Peswari Nan & Cobra on tap. Forecast is strong wind on Sunday anyway.



Stuart_C said:



			Sat Night Curry
http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Topoftheflops
20. TOTF +1
21. Wookie
22. Junior
23. GregBWFC
24. Pauldj42
25. Cheifi0
26. Wes
27. Barnsley Dave
28. 2Blue
29. IanG
30. Mrs IanG
31. Jimaroid
32. HDID Kenny
33. Paperboy
34. Stu
35.duffers
36. Davemac
37. Blue wolfio
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 26, 2016)

The weather forecast is improving day by day.. Some showers, light winds, relatively mild temperatures... It's going to be a good one boys and girls....


----------



## Odvan (Apr 26, 2016)

In approximately 24hrs, Birchy and I will be stuck in traffic as the road trip will have begun. In approximately 23.5hrs, Birchy and I will be in a McDonalds #healthyliving

And I Need to pick some Bury black pudding up today for our hotelier at Cruden Bay. It was the first thing he said to me when I booked our hotel!!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 26, 2016)

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Topoftheflops
20. TOTF +1
21. Wookie
22. Junior
23. GregBWFC
24. Pauldj42
25. Cheifi0
26. Wes
27. Barnsley Dave
28. 2Blue
29. IanG
30. Mrs IanG
31. Jimaroid
32. HDID Kenny
33. Paperboy
34. Stu
35.duffers
36. Davemac
37. Blue wolfio
38. Hacker Khan
39. Hacker Khan's plus one.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 26, 2016)

Odvan said:



			In approximately 24hrs, Birchy and I will be stuck in traffic as the road trip will have begun. In approximately 23.5hrs, Birchy and I will be in a McDonalds #healthyliving

And I Need to pick some Bury black pudding up today for our hotelier at Cruden Bay. It was the first thing he said to me when I booked our hotel!!
		
Click to expand...

In approximately 47 hours I will be at the start of my journey with 4 scousers in an X Trail.. In 46 hours I will have headphones in whilst pretending to be asleep.. In 45 hours I'll be at the side of the M6 with my clubs and bag, trying to hitch to Aberdeen....


----------



## Odvan (Apr 26, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			In approximately 47 hours I will be at the start of my journey with 4 scousers in an X Trail.. In 46 hours I will have headphones in whilst pretending to be asleep.. In 45 hours I'll be at the side of the M6 with my clubs and bag, trying to hitch to Aberdeen....
		
Click to expand...

And you'll then be in a great position to tell the hairy trucker that's picks you up, all about the golden years under Shankley...


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 26, 2016)

Odvan said:



			In approximately 24hrs, Birchy and I will be stuck in traffic as the road trip will have begun. In approximately 23.5hrs, Birchy and I will be in a McDonalds #healthyliving

And I Need to pick some Bury black pudding up today for our hotelier at Cruden Bay. It was the first thing he said to me when I booked our hotel!!
		
Click to expand...

in approximately 20 mins I'll be in Aberdeen, again.... Unfortunately I'll be sat at my desk and not out on the course for a warm up.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 26, 2016)

Odvan said:



			And you'll then be in a great position to tell the hairy trucker that's picks you up, all about the golden years under Shankley... 

Click to expand...

Or about how it was all a Manc conspiracy that stopped them winning the title a couple of years ago.. If they'd kept Suarez they be up there with Barca


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 26, 2016)

Bit of a long shot, I'm entering the Ballot at St. Andrews to play the Old Course on Thurs 27.04. Is anyone interested in entering with me who aren't already playing Cruden? DM me or reply directly to this Post if of interest.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 26, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			in approximately 20 mins I'll be in Aberdeen, again.... Unfortunately I'll be sat at my desk and not out on the course for a warm up.
		
Click to expand...

Just as long as you leave the office tonight in glorious, 20 degree, wind free, sunshine, it'll be reet.....

I'm sure you promised us all that


----------



## Junior (Apr 26, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			The weather forecast is improving day by day.. Some showers, light winds, relatively mild temperatures... It's going to be a good one boys and girls....
		
Click to expand...

Ive been too scared to look.......my gear is still wet after Sunday and my putter is still in the naughty corner.


----------



## Junior (Apr 26, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			In approximately 47 hours I will be at the start of my journey with 4 scousers in an X Trail.. In 46 hours I will have headphones in whilst pretending to be asleep.. In 45 hours I'll be at the side of the M6 with my clubs and bag, trying to hitch to Aberdeen....
		
Click to expand...

Just ask Stu about Emile Heskey, Mingolet and the the time he met Kenny at Hillside......


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 26, 2016)

Odvan said:



			In approximately 24hrs, Birchy and I will be stuck in traffic as the road trip will have begun. In approximately 23.5hrs, Birchy and I will be in a McDonalds #healthyliving

*And I Need to pick some Bury black pudding up today for our hotelier at Cruden Bay. It was the first thing he said to me when I booked our hote*l!!
		
Click to expand...

He's got great taste I tell thee


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 26, 2016)

Odvan said:



			And you'll then be in a great position to tell the hairy trucker that's picks you up, all about the golden years under Shankley... 

Click to expand...

There's no 'e' in shankly knobby:ears:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 26, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			In approximately 47 hours I will be at the start of my journey with 4 scousers in an X Trail.. In 46 hours I will have headphones in whilst pretending to be asleep.. In 45 hours I'll be at the side of the M6 with my clubs and bag, trying to hitch to Aberdeen....
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: luckily for you there's only 3 scousers


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 26, 2016)

Junior said:



			Just ask Stu about Emile Heskey, Mingolet and the the time he met Kenny at Hillside......
		
Click to expand...

As useful as a Chocolate fire guard, shocking and the greatest day of my life:ears:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 26, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Writing another letter, Pete? 

Click to expand...

PMSL.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 26, 2016)

Defo no for me watching the footie, I don't fancy driving back from Cruden at 10pm.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 26, 2016)

Junior said:



			Just ask Stu about Emile Heskey, Mingolet and the the time he met Kenny at Hillside......
		
Click to expand...

And don't mention Brenda Rodgers


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 26, 2016)

wookie said:



			Cruden, Thursday night 8.45 sitting, Kilmarnock arms, Cruden.

http://www.kilmarnockarms.com/
Cruden meal list:-
1.Liverbirdie --- mixed grill
2. Scouser --- burger and chips
3.Willby --- grilled chicken burger and chips
4. D4s --- 4oz burger and chips
5. Merv79 --- 1 piece Peterhead Haddock & Chips
6. wookie - 1 piece Peterhead Haddock & Chips
7. richart - 1 piece Peterhead Haddock & Chips
8. Top of the Flop - Grilled Chicken Burger & Chips
9. Top of the Flop +1 - 1 piece Peterhead Haddock & Chips

Ive added Craig and his + 1 but couldn't see a food option chosen above
		
Click to expand...

Sorted!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 26, 2016)

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?page=view&resid=AFAB0DF2315827BB!960&authkey=!AMspipYDQ547qG0

Leaderboard and day to day comps!

Big thanks to Birchy for setting up the original sheet and Region3 for taking the time to doctor it for us.


If anyone can edit this please let me know.

As you will all see I have already put Birchys scores in :ears: 

Its also available in the comps post that has kindly been stickied for us.


----------



## IanG (Apr 26, 2016)

Looking good - and I can't edit it which is what you wanted to know I guess  

Thanks to the team for all your efforts on this trip - can't wait to get started!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 26, 2016)

Great work guys.  All your efforts are much appreciated and hopefully everything will run smoothly.  Not long now :whoo:


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 26, 2016)

I've arrived in Edinburgh today, been for a four mile run around Arthur's Seat. I hate my friend who suggested it as my legs are now like jelly.

Checked into my B&B, having a wee rest before heading out and about!!


----------



## IanG (Apr 26, 2016)

hi, 

As another way of passing the time while we're all waiting for Thursday's tee off I've made up a google map to show where we are all coming in from. 

*http://tinyurl.com/z7y3aca

*If you're killing time too I invite you to put in where you're coming from and give us a real name to match up to a forum moniker if it isn't obvious. 

Basically add a postcode in the search box and click add marker in the pop up that appears. 
Ian 

PS if you're worried about Billy Burgler, you can always pick somewhere else in the same town!


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 26, 2016)

Right do I need to have a google account? Not to sure how to get it to work


----------



## IanG (Apr 26, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Right do I need to have a google account? Not to sure how to get it to work
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think so as I set it up with public access - but I could be wrong ! Can you get into the map - or does it immediately ask for a username an password ?

( If anyone can't make it work - or feels life it too short, pm me your postcode and real name and I'll pop it in. )


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 26, 2016)

IanG said:



			Looking good - and I can't edit it which is what you wanted to know I guess  

Thanks to the team for all your efforts on this trip - can't wait to get started!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I defo didn't want you to edit it


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 26, 2016)

Kenny and myself are staying in the holiday express inn Aberdeen exhibition centre.


----------



## chellie (Apr 26, 2016)

IanG said:



			hi, 

As another way of passing the time while we're all waiting for Thursday's tee off I've made up a google map to show where we are all coming in from. 

*http://tinyurl.com/z7y3aca

*If you're killing time too I invite you to put in where you're coming from and give us a real name to match up to a forum moniker if it isn't obvious. 

Basically add a postcode in the search box and click add marker in the pop up that appears. 
Ian 

PS if you're worried about Billy Burgler, you can always pick somewhere else in the same town!
		
Click to expand...

Asking for google password straight away for me Ian.


----------



## chellie (Apr 26, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



https://onedrive.live.com/redir?page=view&resid=AFAB0DF2315827BB!960&authkey=!AMspipYDQ547qG0

Leaderboard and day to day comps!

Big thanks to Birchy for setting up the original sheet and Region3 for taking the time to doctor it for us.


If anyone can edit this please let me know.

As you will all see I have already put Birchys scores in :ears: 

Its also available in the comps post that has kindly been stickied for us.
		
Click to expand...

Are the scores going to be available for everyone who views the forum to see.


----------



## IanG (Apr 26, 2016)

Aha, you learn something new everyday.

Apparently this link will let you edit without signing in....maybe 


http://tinyurl.com/jd6z98k


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 26, 2016)

Updated foercast is............still much the same.  

Looking slightly better for Saturday now, Sunday morning there is a band of rain passing over the East Coast between midnight Saturday and midday Sunday, afternoon could be a bit brighter. Monday currently a band of rain over central Scotland in the morning, depends on how far south it fancies going.  Temperatures should vary between very cold and a bit nippy, again depending on how far south the cold air comes.

But overall lots of frontal activity over the weekend and into Monday so rain a possibility at all times.  As is some sun.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 26, 2016)

chellie said:



			Are the scores going to be available for everyone who views the forum to see.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Anne,

That's the idea but if you don't want me to put you on then I have no probs with that.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 26, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hi Anne,

That's the idea but if you don't want me to put you on then I have no probs with that.
		
Click to expand...

Can you just have a '_below 15_' category and put my name in there now to save time later?  This trip for me is all about the scenery.


----------



## chellie (Apr 26, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hi Anne,

That's the idea but if you don't want me to put you on then I have no probs with that.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Glyn. Don't want the whole of the www knowing my scores


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 26, 2016)

I got a like from both Pete Finch and Rick Shiels on twitter about the trip if that counts in any way to my score?  

You see it's all about digital impressions nowadays, yes shooting under 100 is all well and good, but it's the digital hits on the interweb super highway facebook bebo snap chat that really count.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 26, 2016)

I'll be happy if I survive the trip without getting pneumonia. Everything beyond that is gravy.


----------



## chellie (Apr 26, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I got a like from both Pete Finch and Rick Shiels on twitter about the trip if that counts in any way to my score?  

You see it's all about digital impressions nowadays, yes shooting under 100 is all well and good, but it's the digital hits on the interweb super highway facebook bebo snap chat that really count.
		
Click to expand...

Are me and you the highest handicappers going?


----------



## chellie (Apr 26, 2016)

Just checked in online for the Premier Inn. Need to see if I can do it for tomorrow nights stop off at Perth. We're not setting off until after lunch tomorrow due to me working in the am. My plan is that HID is going to do the packing. Base layers and thermals are all out Going to stick a skort in as you never know.......


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 26, 2016)

chellie said:



			Are me and you the highest handicappers going?
		
Click to expand...

I dream of playing well enough to get a handicap... 

As I said, I'm just coming for the scenery, any stableford score over 10 and I'm on a biscuit train with gravy wheels...


----------



## chellie (Apr 26, 2016)

The weather forecast https://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:00000.6.03091


----------



## chellie (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyone else stopping at Perth tomorrow. Can't remember.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 26, 2016)

chellie said:



			Anyone else stopping at Perth tomorrow. Can't remember.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy and I are staying at the Cruden Bay Hotel. Open the curtains onto the 2nd fairway.


----------



## chellie (Apr 26, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Birchy and I are staying at the Cruden Bay Hotel. Open the curtains onto the 2nd fairway.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one. I'm working in the morning so didn't fancy the long drive in one go hence the Perth stop.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 26, 2016)

Right, that's me packed ready to head to Heathrow tomorrow night. I figured that one ball might look a bit scruffy after 5 rounds so I'm taking a 2nd one.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 26, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Right, that's me packed ready to head to Heathrow tomorrow night. I figured that one ball might look a bit scruffy after 5 rounds so I'm taking a 2nd one.
		
Click to expand...

Same as me then, 1 pro v and 1 orange DDH 

only taking 1 tee tho, they better have some freebies like Castle Stuart did


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 26, 2016)

If anybody is interested there will be a bit of an auction of surplus kit in the trump car park on Saturday afternoon:whoo:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 26, 2016)

I've marked up 18 pro v's tonight.

I wonder how many I'll need to lose before I start using the old beat up ones.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 26, 2016)

IanG said:



			Aha, you learn something new everyday.

Apparently this link will let you edit without signing in....maybe 


http://tinyurl.com/jd6z98k

Click to expand...

I've added me at home (perhaps unsurprisingly, near Oxford) and the place I'm staying which is one of the Skene House places in the city centre, think Hacker Khan may be in that one too.

I'm also starting to get uncontrollably excited, today wasn't the most productive I've ever had at work!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 26, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I've marked up 18 pro v's tonight.

I wonder how many I'll need to lose before I start using the old beat up ones.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe for a bit of fun we should run a sweepstake on how many balls are lost over the 3 main days, Â£1.00 a guess then we split the pot 50% to the nearest guess and 50% to The Captains Charity at Carnoustie.
I'm happy to run with it if people are up for it.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 26, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I've marked up 18 pro v's tonight.

I wonder how many I'll need to lose before I start using the old beat up ones.
		
Click to expand...

Well, if you've marked up 18 I guess the answer is....... 18. I'm on a roll! Ask me one on sport!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 26, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I'm also starting to get uncontrollably excited, today wasn't the most productive I've ever had at work! 

Click to expand...

I may have had a mildly moist moment thinking about it.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Well, if you've marked up 18 I guess the answer is....... 18. I'm on a roll! Ask me one on sport!
		
Click to expand...

Nah. Don't know what the answer is but won't be anywhere near all 18 of them.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			If anybody is interested there will be a bit of an auction of surplus kit in the trump car park on Saturday afternoon:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of bringing my out of favour g25 5 wood just in case.  Reg shaft Â£45 if anyone wants it? you can even take it out for a test run first....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 26, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			If anybody is interested there will be a bit of an auction of surplus kit in the trump car park on Saturday afternoon:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

bluewolf will buy the lot.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 26, 2016)

Just cleaned my clubs and tidied my bag. Haven't done that in a long time, I may be rather excited.

Tomorrow is going to be a very long day at work for me. Safe travels everyone.


----------



## IanG (Apr 26, 2016)

chellie said:



			Nice one. I'm working in the morning so didn't fancy the long drive in one go hence the Perth stop.
		
Click to expand...

Anne, in case you are around, Sheila and I are planning lunch from about 1 at the Cruden Bay clubhouse - there menu looks tempting.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2016)

chellie said:



			Anyone else stopping at Perth tomorrow. Can't remember.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, me, scouser and andy - wont be there till about 11pm though.

Do us some crumpets?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I've added me at home (perhaps unsurprisingly, near Oxford) and the place I'm staying which is one of the Skene House places in the city centre, think Hacker Khan may be in that one too.

I'm also starting to get uncontrollably excited, today wasn't the most productive I've ever had at work! 

Click to expand...

Are you in the Skene Holborn, like us?

Did you copy and paste a lot, kitten?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Maybe for a bit of fun we should run a sweepstake on how many balls are lost over the 3 main days, Â£1.00 a guess then we split the pot 50% to the nearest guess and 50% to The Captains Charity at Carnoustie.
I'm happy to run with it if people are up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah go-ed, although scouser will go through 25 on his own, I reckon.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 26, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Are you in the Skene Holborn, like us?

Did you copy and paste a lot, kitten?

Click to expand...

Meeeooowwww!

I'm in the Skene House Whitehall, the smaller rooms were cheaper in that one. Looks like they're only 10 minutes apart.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 26, 2016)

IanG said:



			hi, 

As another way of passing the time while we're all waiting for Thursday's tee off I've made up a google map to show where we are all coming in from. 

*http://tinyurl.com/z7y3aca

*If you're killing time too I invite you to put in where you're coming from and give us a real name to match up to a forum moniker if it isn't obvious. 

Basically add a postcode in the search box and click add marker in the pop up that appears. 
Ian 

PS if you're worried about Billy Burgler, you can always pick somewhere else in the same town!
		
Click to expand...

i tried to do it but I have not a bloody clue what I am doing


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2016)

Friday night - Big Stuey/Richart's birthday celebration.

Meeting up boozer to follow, soon. approx 7.00, but will also advise a boozer for approx 8.30 in case some are out a little bit later.

We're gonna give Stuey the bumps on Union street.:thup:

I've booked the fork lift truck...............and the tarmaccers.:rofl:

Watch this space.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 26, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Meeeooowwww!

I'm in the Skene House Whitehall, the smaller rooms were cheaper in that one. Looks like they're only 10 minutes apart.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Ben, you will still hear him snoring from your apartment.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			i tried to do it but I have not a bloody clue what I am doing 

Click to expand...

Glad its not just me.


----------



## chellie (Apr 27, 2016)

IanG said:



			Anne, in case you are around, Sheila and I are planning lunch from about 1 at the Cruden Bay clubhouse - there menu looks tempting.....
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ian but don't think we will be.



Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, me, scouser and andy - wont be there till about 11pm though.

Do us some crumpets?

Click to expand...

We will be tucked up in bed by then. Maybe see you in the morning? What time you setting off and where you going for brekkie?


----------



## chellie (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

What time is the St Olaf tee? Can't seem to find it on my planning sheets. Ta


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



chellie said:



			What time is the St Olaf tee? Can't seem to find it on my planning sheets. Ta
		
Click to expand...

11am onwards, see post #1807


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Well. Just about to set off for the 430 mile journey to Aberdeen. 

Hope the traffic plays ball. 

Safe trip everyone!

Just a tad excited.


----------



## chellie (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



drive4show said:



			11am onwards, see post #1807
		
Click to expand...

Cheers:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well. Just about to set off for the 430 mile journey to Aberdeen. 

Hope the traffic plays ball. 

Safe trip everyone!

Just a tad excited.
		
Click to expand...

Are you cycling up?


----------



## chellie (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well. Just about to set off for the 430 mile journey to Aberdeen. 

Hope the traffic plays ball. 

Safe trip everyone!

Just a tad excited.
		
Click to expand...

Have a good journey. We will be on our way around 2pm I think.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Beautiful morning up here. 2*C, clear blue skies and a cool breeze. Great morning for a pot of coffee, a read of the paper then into the office for a few hours before a quick 18 with Odvan, Birchy & LQ, if he can make it in time.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Just getting ready to head to Dunbar to play with some friends &#128515;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: &quot;Trumping&quot; on the thrones...............*

Forecast update. Saturday midday now looking OK, may even see some sun god forbid. Possibly some rain coming in in the afternoon but not certain. Sunday morning not looking very good, band of rain passing over. Sunday afternoon could be OK depending on how quickly the band moves. Monday morning also has a band of heavy rain moving over in the morning.

Temperatures, a bit parky...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2016)

chellie said:



			Thanks Ian but don't think we will be.



We will be tucked up in bed by then. Maybe see you in the morning? What time you setting off and where you going for brekkie?
		
Click to expand...

From memory, we will either go that cafe that was recommended (is it really called macdonalds?), or just to the place next door for brekky around 9.30 and be on the road 1/2 later.

Tee times are from 12.00-1.00, although we'll probably tee off around 12.30.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 27, 2016)

So......is this trip actually happening or have we all been taken in by a massive scouse scam?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 27, 2016)

drive4show said:



			So......is this trip actually happening or have we all been taken in by a massive scouse scam?  

Click to expand...

What, like a Scouse "Matrix"..

"Coolio, sooner or later you're going to realize just as I did that there's a difference between knowing the path and walking the path."


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2016)

drive4show said:



			So......is this trip actually happening or have we all been taken in by a massive scouse scam? 

Click to expand...

Dunno about you, but me and Birchy are just walking up the first at pebble beach.


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2016)

http://www.cumintandooriaberdeen.co.uk/


1. Liverbirdie curry
2. Scouser curry
3. Willby etc, etc
4. D4S
5. Merv
6. Richart
8. Rickg
9. Robobum
10. Oxfordcomma
11. Odvan
12. Bitchy
13. FairwayDodger
14. LincolnHacker
15. LincolnHacker +1 (possibly)
16. bernix
17. Chellie
18. Chellie + 1
19. Topoftheflops
20. TOTF +1
21. Wookie
22. Junior
23. GregBWFC
24. Pauldj42
25. Cheifi0
26. Wes
27. Barnsley Dave
28. 2Blue
29. IanG
30. Mrs IanG
31. Jimaroid
32. HDID Kenny
33. Paperboy
34. Stu
35.duffers
36. Davemac
37. Blue wolfio
38. Hacker Khan
39. Hacker Khan's plus one
40. Radbourne2010


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dunno about you, but me and Birchy are just nicking pebbles off the beach.

Click to expand...

corrected that for you


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 27, 2016)

drive4show said:



			So......is this trip actually happening or have we all been taken in by a massive scouse scam?  

Click to expand...

You won't know til you try to tee off at trump


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 27, 2016)

I just did an IP trace for all the posts from people in 'Liverpool'

Came up as Nigeria!!!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 27, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I've added me at home (perhaps unsurprisingly, near Oxford) and the place I'm staying which is one of the Skene House places in the city centre, t*hink Hacker Khan may be in that one too.
*
I'm also starting to get uncontrollably excited, today wasn't the most productive I've ever had at work! 

Click to expand...

Yes, me and my plus one are there in the Whitehall one, we're in the presidential suite I think.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2016)

Saturday night - Stuey/Richart's big bash, or 52nd and 78th birthdays, I think.

Righto, for those that live by Buddhist teachings, I'm sure you'll agree with this:-

Party nights, and neon lights we hit the floors, we hit the heights
Dancing shoes, and pretty girls boys in leather, kiss girls in pearls
If you're a pub man, or a club man maybe a jet black guy, with a hip hi-fi
A white cool cat, with a trilby hat
Maybe leather and studs, is where you're at
Make the most, of every day don't let hard times, stand in your way.

Whose the first to get the famous buddhist monk to profess this lifestyle?

After great advice again by our very own Hobbitses, here is an option if you want to come:-

7.00-8.00 Justice mill (Wetherspoons) on Union street, Aberdeen.

8.15-9.30 Abercrombie and the Grill bar, if your out a bit later or youâ€™ve got your rollers in like Richart.

This is an option and donâ€™t expect everyone to partake, as some might just want a quiet night in or even just go locally, but I will say that how you make lasting friendships on this forum is to do the extras such as meals and a rattling night out and boogie - see me do "Minnie the moocher" on the Karaoke, or I'd love to see Bluewolf do the "whos afraid of the big bad wolf" dance like on the telly live. 30 clapping forummers surrounding him in a 70's disco stylee!!!!

I'm sure people will go their separate ways as the night goes on, as very hard to coral 30-40 to all leave boozers at the same time, but I've just put 3 boozers down for how we'll start the night, and take it from there. Do your own thing, meet forummers, get in a round if your only in with 1-2 people, but most of all enjoy yourself.

As Hobbit advises:-
The Justice Mill is at the end of Union St. It's a big Wetherspoons type place. Then the Abercrombie, the Grill Bar and then work your way down to Belmont St, which is on the left hand side of Union st going away from your end. There's about 12 decent pubs around there. It's the party end of town. Tbh, there's at least 30 pubs either on or around Union st. You're not gonna struggle.

I'm going to Flares or somewhere doing 70-80's music, none of that rave muck for me.

Glyn, can you sticky it in the other thread.
:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 27, 2016)

Mate, I thought the birthday was Friday, we've got the Curry Saturday?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 27, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



Saturday night - Stuey/Richart's big bash, or 52nd and 78th birthdays, I think.

Righto, for those that live by Buddhist teachings, I'm sure you'll agree with this:-

Party nights, and neon lights we hit the floors, we hit the heights
Dancing shoes, and pretty girls boys in leather, kiss girls in pearls
If you're a pub man, or a club man maybe a jet black guy, with a hip hi-fi
A white cool cat, with a trilby hat
Maybe leather and studs, is where you're at
Make the most, of every day don't let hard times, stand in your way.

Whose the first to get the famous buddhist monk to profess this lifestyle?

After great advice again by our very own Hobbitses, here is an option if you want to come:-

7.00-8.00 Justice mill (Wetherspoons) on Union street, Aberdeen.

8.15-9.30 Abercrombie and the Grill bar, if your out a bit later or youâ€™ve got your rollers in like Richart.

This is an option and donâ€™t expect everyone to partake, as some might just want a quiet night in or even just go locally, but I will say that how you make lasting friendships on this forum is to do the extras such as meals and a rattling night out and boogie - see me do "Minnie the moocher" on the Karaoke, or I'd love to see Bluewolf do the "whos afraid of the big bad wolf" dance like on the telly live. 30 clapping forummers surrounding him in a 70's disco stylee!!!!

I'm sure people will go their separate ways as the night goes on, as very hard to coral 30-40 to all leave boozers at the same time, but I've just put 3 boozers down for how we'll start the night, and take it from there. Do your own thing, meet forummers, get in a round if your only in with 1-2 people, but most of all enjoy yourself.

As Hobbit advises:-
The Justice Mill is at the end of Union St. It's a big Wetherspoons type place. Then the Abercrombie, the Grill Bar and then work your way down to Belmont St, which is on the left hand side of Union st going away from your end. There's about 12 decent pubs around there. It's the party end of town. Tbh, there's at least 30 pubs either on or around Union st. You're not gonna struggle.

I'm going to Flares or somewhere doing 70-80's music, none of that rave muck for me.

Glyn, can you sticky it in the other thread.
:thup:

Click to expand...

Nice mid 80s Wham reference there.  Looking forwards to 'Wild Boys' lyrics being woven into you next post.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 27, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



Saturday night - Stuey/Richart's big bash, or 52nd and 78th birthdays, I think.

Righto, for those that live by Buddhist teachings, I'm sure you'll agree with this:-

Party nights, and neon lights we hit the floors, we hit the heights
Dancing shoes, and pretty girls boys in leather, kiss girls in pearls
If you're a pub man, or a club man maybe a jet black guy, with a hip hi-fi
A white cool cat, with a trilby hat
Maybe leather and studs, is where you're at
Make the most, of every day don't let hard times, stand in your way.

Whose the first to get the famous buddhist monk to profess this lifestyle?

After great advice again by our very own Hobbitses, here is an option if you want to come:-

7.00-8.00 Justice mill (Wetherspoons) on Union street, Aberdeen.

8.15-9.30 Abercrombie and the Grill bar, if your out a bit later or youâ€™ve got your rollers in like Richart.

This is an option and donâ€™t expect everyone to partake, as some might just want a quiet night in or even just go locally, but I will say that how you make lasting friendships on this forum is to do the extras such as meals and a rattling night out and boogie - see me do "Minnie the moocher" on the Karaoke, or I'd love to see Bluewolf do the "whos afraid of the big bad wolf" dance like on the telly live. 30 clapping forummers surrounding him in a 70's disco stylee!!!!

I'm sure people will go their separate ways as the night goes on, as very hard to coral 30-40 to all leave boozers at the same time, but I've just put 3 boozers down for how we'll start the night, and take it from there. Do your own thing, meet forummers, get in a round if your only in with 1-2 people, but most of all enjoy yourself.

As Hobbit advises:-
The Justice Mill is at the end of Union St. It's a big Wetherspoons type place. Then the Abercrombie, the Grill Bar and then work your way down to Belmont St, which is on the left hand side of Union st going away from your end. There's about 12 decent pubs around there. It's the party end of town. Tbh, there's at least 30 pubs either on or around Union st. You're not gonna struggle.

I'm going to Flares or somewhere doing 70-80's music, none of that rave muck for me.

Glyn, can you sticky it in the other thread.
:thup:

Click to expand...


Holy 80's pop Batman.. Did you just quote Wham Rap at us????? And anyway, Big Bad Wolf is not my Karaoke standard.. It's "Kiss" by Prince... Very topical I think you'll agree....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Holy 80's pop Batman.. Did you just quote Wham Rap at us????? And anyway, Big Bad Wolf is not my Karaoke standard.. It's "Kiss" by Prince... Very topical I think you'll agree....
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you have the vocal dexterity, range, stage presence, moves and the sheer showmanship of Prince to do it justice.  It's what the purple genius would have wanted....


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 27, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm sure you have the vocal dexterity, range, stage presence, moves and the sheer showmanship of Prince to do it justice.  It's what the purple genius would have wanted.... 

Click to expand...

I swear, at some points you'd actually think you were at a Prince gig....


----------



## Junior (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm lost  - whens the curry ?

*Edit, I've just seen its Saturday night.  What time is the table booked for ?


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 27, 2016)

Weather forecast.

Thursday: Lovely!
Friday: Horrible!
Saturday: Fine!
Sunday: Poor!
Monday: Carnoustie Horror Show Of Legend!

Strap in folks, looks like we'll get to see Carnoustie's teeth.


----------



## bernix (Apr 27, 2016)

due to fire brigade at frankfurt airport on strike my flight has been cancelled. i was altered from morning to night flight. i will fly into aberdeen at 2255 (scheduled). hope to make st olaf tomorrow


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 27, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Mate, I thought the birthday was Friday, we've got the Curry Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm confused! I'm up for both in theory, although not sure yet what time I'll hit Aberdeen on Friday night.


----------



## bernix (Apr 27, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I've marked up 18 pro v's tonight.

I wonder how many I'll need to lose before I start using the old beat up ones.
		
Click to expand...

20 Callaway Chrome Soft marked


----------



## Robobum (Apr 27, 2016)

bernix said:



			20 Callaway Chrome Soft marked 

Click to expand...

All my scabby, slightly beige pro v 1s loaded in the bag.

Checked in. Seat 17f (probably upstairs turning left).

Let's see what you've got Mr Trump


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 27, 2016)

Might be worth remembering for us soft southern English shandy drinkers.

*&#8203;*http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-south-scotland-36149020


----------



## chellie (Apr 27, 2016)

We're on our way. Well sat in mcd's eating lol. Car crammed full


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2016)

Is it just me that's confused?
Which night is the curry night and which night is the birthday bash night?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I swear, at some points you'd actually think you were at a Prince gig....

Click to expand...

Excellent, as a fan who has seen him live this sounds good. Do you do requests?  If so then could you possibly start with a few classics to get the crowd on your side, When Doves Cry, Little Red Corvette, Purple Rain complete with air guitar solo. Then once you have them in the palm of your hand you can go smutty and bump and grind away to a medley of Darling Nikki, Sexy M.F and Erotic City.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 27, 2016)

Can I just confirm the mini bus has enough diesel......


----------



## chellie (Apr 27, 2016)

Just found out we have no cd's in the car and not sure if the radio works.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 27, 2016)

chellie said:



			Just found out we have no cd's in the car and not sure if the radio works.
		
Click to expand...

OMG....you are going to have to engage in conversation??  

This is my biggest fear when I get in a car with my other half


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 27, 2016)

chellie said:



			Just found out we have no cd's in the car and not sure if the radio works.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a chance to get warmed up for the karaoke?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 27, 2016)

Ok, clubs cleaned and put in carry bag, then swapped the irons for the TM's (for added forgiveness), then swapped back to the Mizzy's (as the TM's aren't actually magic and can't fix my swing faults), then a range session with Tuggles at which I took out my Titleist Driver and replaced it with an R15, then putting green for 15 minutes at which point I took out the Daddy Long Legs and replaced it with an Odyssey type 2.......

So, in conclusion, I had the bag ready, then replaced the irons, Driver and Putter.. I'll be honest, the 3 wood is looking suspect, and if I had chance to get to the shop the wedges would be in danger... The hybrid is safe though...:rofl:

I really need to get some of this spare stuff on eBay before my head explodes...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2016)

Sorry, sorry, sorry....well spotted, Paul.

Saturday night is the curry night.

Friday night is on the ale, nice sleep in on the saturday for us all.

Friday night - Stuey/Richart's big bash, or 52nd and 78th birthdays, I think.

Righto, for those that live by Buddhist teachings, I'm sure you'll agree with this:-

Party nights, and neon lights we hit the floors, we hit the heights
Dancing shoes, and pretty girls boys in leather, kiss girls in pearls
If you're a pub man, or a club man maybe a jet black guy, with a hip hi-fi
A white cool cat, with a trilby hat
Maybe leather and studs, is where you're at
Make the most, of every day don't let hard times, stand in your way.

Whose the first to get the famous buddhist monk to profess this lifestyle?

After great advice again by our very own Hobbitses, here is an option if you want to come:-

7.00-8.00 Justice mill (Wetherspoons) on Union street, Aberdeen.

8.15-9.30 Abercrombie and the Grill bar, if your out a bit later or youâ€™ve got your rollers in like Richart.

This is an option and donâ€™t expect everyone to partake, as some might just want a quiet night in or even just go locally, but I will say that how you make lasting friendships on this forum is to do the extras such as meals and a rattling night out and boogie - see me do "Minnie the moocher" on the Karaoke, or I'd love to see Bluewolf do the "whos afraid of the big bad wolf" dance like on the telly live. 30 clapping forummers surrounding him in a 70's disco stylee!!!!

I'm sure people will go their separate ways as the night goes on, as very hard to coral 30-40 to all leave boozers at the same time, but I've just put 3 boozers down for how we'll start the night, and take it from there. Do your own thing, meet forummers, get in a round if your only in with 1-2 people, but most of all enjoy yourself.

As Hobbit advises:-
The Justice Mill is at the end of Union St. It's a big Wetherspoons type place. Then the Abercrombie, the Grill Bar and then work your way down to Belmont St, which is on the left hand side of Union st going away from your end. There's about 12 decent pubs around there. It's the party end of town. Tbh, there's at least 30 pubs either on or around Union st. You're not gonna struggle.

I'm going to Flares or somewhere doing 70-80's music, none of that rave muck for me. ​​​​

Glyn, can you sticky it in the other thread.
:thup:​


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Nice mid 80s Wham reference there. Looking forwards to 'Wild Boys' lyrics being woven into you next post.
		
Click to expand...

Well spotted, that man.

I think Rick G still lives by the teachings of brother Michael.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2016)

Junior said:



			I'm lost - whens the curry ?

*Edit, I've just seen its Saturday night. What time is the table booked for ?
		
Click to expand...

Me too.

Ale night - Friday.

Curry night - Saturday - table booked for 7.30. 
:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, clubs cleaned and put in carry bag, then swapped the irons for the TM's (for added forgiveness), then swapped back to the Mizzy's (as the TM's aren't actually magic and can't fix my swing faults), then a range session with Tuggles at which I took out my Titleist Driver and replaced it with an R15, then putting green for 15 minutes at which point I took out the Daddy Long Legs and replaced it with an Odyssey type 2.......

So, in conclusion, I had the bag ready, then replaced the irons, Driver and Putter.. I'll be honest, the 3 wood is looking suspect, and if I had chance to get to the shop the wedges would be in danger... The hybrid is safe though...:rofl:

I really need to get some of this spare stuff on eBay before my head explodes...
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

You're some boy!

The way you were hitting the irons and putting on Monday I have no idea what you are doing changing those!!!

Have a great time all, gutted I'm not heading up there


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well spotted, that man.

I think Rick G still lives by the teachings of brother Michael.

Click to expand...

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/6944077/George-Michael-to-go-on-tour-again.html


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Might be worth remembering for us soft southern English shandy drinkers.

*&#8203;*http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-south-scotland-36149020

Click to expand...

Lets hope that Sherriff gets Birchy the bandit - we may all have a chance of finishing second behind region3, then.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2016)

Scouser said:



			Can I just confirm the mini bus has enough diesel......
		
Click to expand...

 

The ferrymen have also cancelled their planned strike as well, as Glyn is going all by road.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 27, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

You're some boy!

The way you were hitting the irons and putting on Monday I have no idea what you are doing changing those!!!

Have a great time all, gutted I'm not heading up there 

Click to expand...

I suspect that the putter will be changed back before tomorrow morning mate.. Everything else stays as it is currently.. I've stopped thinking about it now 

gutted you're not coming mate.. Won't be the same without you..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2016)

rickg said:



http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/6944077/George-Michael-to-go-on-tour-again.html

Click to expand...

You'll have to get the scousers a Rosetta stone to read this.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, clubs cleaned and put in carry bag, then swapped the irons for the TM's (for added forgiveness), then swapped back to the Mizzy's (as the TM's aren't actually magic and can't fix my swing faults), then a range session with Tuggles at which I took out my Titleist Driver and replaced it with an R15, then putting green for 15 minutes at which point I took out the Daddy Long Legs and replaced it with an Odyssey type 2.......

So, in conclusion, I had the bag ready, then replaced the irons, Driver and Putter.. I'll be honest, the 3 wood is looking suspect, and if I had chance to get to the shop the wedges would be in danger... The hybrid is safe though...:rofl:

I really need to get some of this spare stuff on eBay before my head explodes...
		
Click to expand...

You did get the comp e-mail update didnt you - the whole trip is a 4 club challenge.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 27, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			You did get the comp e-mail update didnt you - the whole trip is a 4 club challenge.
		
Click to expand...

:sbox:

I'll never narrow it down that far.. I have 4 Drivers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scouser (Apr 27, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

You're some boy!

The way you were hitting the irons and putting on Monday I have no idea what you are doing changing those!!!

Have a great time all, gutted I'm not heading up there 

Click to expand...

I saw him hit them yesterday...  Haha...  It's his entire swing he needs changing not his clubs... And the driver will be on eBay after the weekend...  Although he told me he "scores better on better courses"  shoukd be a high scoring trip for him... 50+ each round I'd say


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 27, 2016)

Scouser said:



			I saw him hit them yesterday...  Haha...  It's his entire swing he needs changing not his clubs... And the driver will be on eBay after the weekend...  Although he told me he "scores better on better courses"  shoukd be a high scoring trip for him... 50+ each round I'd say
		
Click to expand...

Oy, shut it manchild... Tiredness kills don't you know, and I was really tired yesterday


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2016)

I hope you all have a great time and am looking forward to the results and stories of your trip.

I must admit im jealous of the courses you are playing but for once I am glad I didnt commit to this trip as lately the cold has been effecting me bigtime.

Good luck all and enjoy


----------



## Birchy (Apr 27, 2016)

Just eaten a lovely steak burger in the clubhouse at Newburgh golf club. Waiting for mr hobbit and Lincoln hacker before we tee off at 4 ish.

Snow, rain and sun at the moment


----------



## Scouser (Apr 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Oy, shut it manchild... Tiredness kills don't you know, and I was really tired yesterday 

Click to expand...

Let me know when you are at your peak then....  For next time


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 27, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Just eaten a lovely steak burger in the clubhouse at Newburgh golf club. Waiting for mr hobbit and Lincoln hacker before we tee off at 4 ish.

Snow, rain and sun at the moment 

View attachment 19165

Click to expand...

just leaving Lincoln now


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 27, 2016)

Scouser said:



			Can I just confirm the mini bus has enough diesel......
		
Click to expand...

Knob


Liverbirdie said:



 

The ferrymen have also cancelled their planned strike as well, as Glyn is going all by road.


Click to expand...

bigger knob!


----------



## Scouser (Apr 27, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Knob
bigger knob!
		
Click to expand...

I don't like the fact Peters is bigger &#128514;


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 27, 2016)

Scouser said:



			I don't like the fact Peters is bigger &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

It has to be bigger just so he can still see it.....


----------



## chellie (Apr 27, 2016)

Weather is vile .had rain now got snow. Nearly at carlisle


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2016)

If anyone has any problems, illnesses, hungover cant turn up, please post up on here, as we can see it then. ta

Heading off in 2 hours for Perth.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 27, 2016)

chellie said:



			Weather is vile .had rain now got snow. Nearly at carlisle
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful sunshine in Edinburgh.... At the moment!


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 27, 2016)

Commencing the slowest hour of work ever.


----------



## IanG (Apr 27, 2016)

5 more minutes until Trump-Trip-Time .... starting off with a Thai meal in town tonight with friends, a visit  the The Caves for a gig and then the final sleep....


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2016)

Have a great time everyone, please keep a total of the amount of balls you loose, I reckon collectively it could get in the Guiness Book of records, I reckon Mike missed a trick, they could have all been stamped up as GM and spread all over Scotland &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## chellie (Apr 27, 2016)

Driven through mini blizzard. Can't get radio to work in car. WiFi crap on road so in a McD's again.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 27, 2016)

Have a great time everyone.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 27, 2016)

Cripes the forecast is horrendous for the next couple of days. Hope it's not that bad for you..., and improved big time by Saturday!!!!


----------



## Crow (Apr 27, 2016)

Birchy said:



View attachment 19166

Click to expand...

Bummer!

Hope it melts quickly for you and a great trip is had by all.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			Have a great time everyone, please keep a total of the amount of balls you loose, I reckon collectively it could get in the Guiness Book of records, I reckon Mike missed a trick, they could have all been stamped up as GM and spread all over Scotland &#62978;&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Great idea about spreading the GM gospel Robin! MikeH, if you're reading this ... still time to get about 500 ProV1s printed up tomorrow and sent up to Aberdeen for delivery to the Trump clubhouse on Saturday morning ... :whoo:


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2016)

Curry night shenanigans :rofl:

http://youtu.be/Xaq4nN2QwEI


----------



## chellie (Apr 27, 2016)

Birchy said:



View attachment 19166

Click to expand...

OMG!

We've arrived at Perth safely and are currently eating again. Harvester this time. Sun out here.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 27, 2016)

Well Newburgh today was interesting! Had every type of weather known to man all in one round! Ended with the course totally covered as per my earlier picture! 

Good news is Cruden bay doesn't look as bad so it should be fine for tomorrow! :whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 27, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Well Newburgh today was interesting! Had every type of weather known to man all in one round! Ended with the course totally covered as per my earlier picture! 

Good news is Cruden bay doesn't look as bad so it should be fine for tomorrow! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

that hail was good for putting :rofl:


----------



## peterlav (Apr 27, 2016)

Gutted I couldn't make it, have a great trip everyone


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2016)

Fingers crossed that the weather improves for you over the week-end.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2016)

All present and correct here,  just waiting on my chauffeur to pick us up :whoo:

Carnoustie i'm coming to get you!!

Have a safe journey gents.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			All present and correct here,  just waiting on my chauffeur to pick us up :whoo:

Carnoustie i'm coming to get you!!

Have a safe journey gents.
		
Click to expand...

Sat here waiting for my 3 Scouse chauffeurs...  Hope there's plenty room in the car.. It takes a lot of accessories to look this damn good


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 28, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Sat here waiting for my 3 Scouse chauffeurs...  Hope there's plenty room in the car.. It takes a lot of accessories to look this damn good 

Click to expand...

Danny just don't forget your comb &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## chellie (Apr 28, 2016)

The cars iced up. The sun is out. Just eating again before we start the next part of our journey


----------



## bernix (Apr 28, 2016)

bright sunshine, no cloud in the sky right now. will it last?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 28, 2016)

Just leaving sunny Herts on route to St. Andrews. Car frozen shut but the heater works. Looking forward to Murcar tomorrow.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 28, 2016)

Beautiful morning and the forecast is improving. Going to have a nice lazy morning and head up to Cruden for lunch. Perfect. 

It's happening!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 28, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Sat here waiting for my 3 Scouse chauffeurs...  Hope there's plenty room in the car.. It takes a lot of accessories to look this damn good 

Click to expand...

Coming up in an artic then?


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 28, 2016)

Kenny and I are on route to Crudeness Bay now, see folks there around 10ish!!


----------



## Odvan (Apr 28, 2016)

Just woke up and opened the curtains...

Welcome to Cruden Bay...


----------



## Birchy (Apr 28, 2016)

Looking superb this morning! Course looks amazing :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 28, 2016)

Have a great time folks, With Those photos of Cruden Bay it looks like your kicking things in Style, really wish I was there.

Keep us updated with any shenanigans, and plenty of Photos :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Looking superb this morning! Course looks amazing :thup:
		
Click to expand...

At least it's looking green after yesterday finishing in the white stuff! 

Romantic walk this morning then for you both?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 28, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			At least it's looking green after yesterday finishing in the white stuff! 

Romantic walk this morning then for you both?
		
Click to expand...

Just lying in bed together gazing out of the window onto the course 

Plenty run on the course, looks like it's playing lovely.

Spoke to my local source for course knowledge this morning, breakfast in around 30 mins, what more could I want :whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Just lying in bed together gazing out of the window onto the course 

Click to expand...

not shocked one bit!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2016)

Today's forecast looks superb.

tomorrows forecast looks miles better than it did yesterday. Result.


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 28, 2016)

Great pics Matt,looks tremendous. Enjoy yourselves today,will catch up with a few of you tonight. Can't wait,been packed since Tuesday


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 28, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Just lying in bed together gazing out of the window onto the course 

Click to expand...

I think my Weetabix has just resurfaced!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 28, 2016)

Romantic breakfast for two


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2016)

Birchy said:



View attachment 19177


Romantic breakfast for two 

Click to expand...

carry on doing a minute by minute posts you may as well start a bloody blog!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 28, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			carry on doing a minute by minute posts you may as well start a bloody blog!
		
Click to expand...

I know you old fellas struggle with all this technology. Ask somebody young, they will explain


----------



## Odvan (Apr 28, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I think my Weetabix has just resurfaced!
		
Click to expand...

Probably got further than most of your putts did yesterday :ears:


----------



## chellie (Apr 28, 2016)

We've got here a bit early. Sausage buttt and brew on way. Course looks AMAZING


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 28, 2016)

It's snowing here at aberdeen airport!!!!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 28, 2016)

Snowing in Aberdeen but blue sky breaking through. Fun!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2016)

Weve arrived at Carnoustie,  just getting something to eat at The Caledonia Golf club before playing the Burnside.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 28, 2016)

2:30am alarm, no hot water, filled up with petrol twice, screwed over by satnav adding 30 mins to journey and now sat in a garden centre near Brechin eating an overpriced sandwich. 

Living the dream.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 28, 2016)

chellie said:



			We've got here a bit early. Sausage buttt and brew on way. Course looks AMAZING
		
Click to expand...

You seem to have done nothing but eat!


----------



## chellie (Apr 28, 2016)

louise_a said:



			You seem to have done nothing but eat!
		
Click to expand...

We have played the St Olaf course. It is fantastic. We are now in the clubhouse waiting for food again lol. Need to keep our strength up.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 28, 2016)

Region3 said:



			2:30am alarm, no hot water, filled up with petrol twice, screwed over by satnav adding 30 mins to journey and now sat in a garden centre near Brechin eating an overpriced sandwich. 

Living the dream.
		
Click to expand...

You paint a very idyllic picture there sir.  Carlsberg don't do golf trips.....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh FFS  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-36158705


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 28, 2016)

It could be that if you have a stock of orange balls you might make a killing at Carnoustie...


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2016)

We have landed at the Bridge of Don Premier Inn.  Should be in the pub attached at 7:45 for a pint if anyones around !


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2016)

Junior said:



			We have landed at the Bridge of Don Premier Inn.  Should be in the pub attached at 7:45 for a pint if anyones around !
		
Click to expand...

*edit 6:45


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2016)

Junior said:



			*edit 6:45
		
Click to expand...

Is it a different time zone up there? :rofl:


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 28, 2016)

rickg said:



			Is it a different time zone up there? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It's a different climate mate,that's for sure


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2016)

Heading into Aberdeen now. Either O Neil's or the Monkey house, based on the girl at receptions recommendation.


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2016)

rickg said:



			Is it a different time zone up there? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: nahhhhhh, just fancied a pint sooner than i thought


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2016)

In Triple Kirk's now enjoying a few pints of Brooklyn Ale with the Scousers.


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2016)

Still got another day of work tomorrow  
Can't wait for tomorrow night!!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 28, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			In Triple Kirk's now enjoying a few pints of Brooklyn Ale with the Scousers.
		
Click to expand...


Im sensing a late one Danny, First night Thirst!! :cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Im sensing a late one Danny, First night Thirst!! :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Need it mate after day the rain, hail, snow and wind at Carnoustie. Fantastic course though, considering it's the second course. 

Anyway, Stu's promised we'll be back at the hotel before 3am......


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Anyway, Stu's promised we'll be back at the hotel before 3am......
		
Click to expand...

What day though?


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 28, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			In Triple Kirk's now enjoying a few pints of Brooklyn Ale with the Scousers.
		
Click to expand...

Spent a few afternoons/evenings in there in my time! :cheers:

Enjoy everyone, you an Stu found a caravan site to stumble through on your way home.....


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 28, 2016)

Photo of the day - this is what Richart thinks a mobile phone looks like.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 28, 2016)

rickg said:



			Still got another day of work tomorrow  
Can't wait for tomorrow night!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Can't believe the trip's in full swing and I still have a day of work to go...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2016)

Cruden Bay.

awesome 

what a course


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 28, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cruden Bay.

awesome 

what a course
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that. Puts a smile on your face again and again, great great day today.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 28, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cruden Bay.

awesome 

what a course
		
Click to expand...




Oxfordcomma said:



			I'll second that. Puts a smile on your face again and again, great great day today.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose it wasn't too bad...


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2016)

i love liverpool


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 28, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I suppose it wasn't too bad...
		
Click to expand...

Got your application form yet &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 28, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I suppose it wasn't too bad...
		
Click to expand...

Say Mr "I've never played here before, really truly I haven't, even though I'm considering joining and I now live round the corner" 34 points Hobbit!


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Photo of the day - this is what Richart thinks a mobile phone looks like.

View attachment 19193

Click to expand...

Is he calling his partner Bodie for back up?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 28, 2016)

Couple of Par 3s:

4th with its setting by the houses and river




And the 15th. What's not to love about a blind 200 yard par three that uses the sea as a hazard?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I suppose it wasn't too bad...
		
Click to expand...

after yesterday's round the question must be asked! 

34 points!!!!!!!!! Really???????????


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 28, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			after yesterday's round the question must be asked! 

34 points!!!!!!!!! Really???????????
		
Click to expand...

3 putted 4 times today. As ever, cream always comes to the top...


----------



## IanG (Apr 28, 2016)

Great course and great (lunch) courses. Windy and cold towards the end but a fine day out. 

 Here's a pic from the top of the hill.  




The clubhouse welcome was excellent and the view from there is the best I've come across from a golf clubhouse. 

Weather forecast looking up for tomorrow so looking forward to another new experience at Murcar.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 28, 2016)

What a course, right up there at the top in terms of where I have ever played. 

The variety of holes, clever design and views make it absolutely top drawer. 

I will be going back


----------



## Odvan (Apr 28, 2016)

It was tough today as I'm sure most days are but by god, what a wonderful, wonderful course Cruden Bay is.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 28, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Couple of Par 3s:

4th with its setting by the houses and river

View attachment 19196


And the 15th. What's not to love about a blind 200 yard par three that uses the sea as a hazard?

View attachment 19197

Click to expand...

BIrdied that par 3, birdied that one as well.........birdied the par 3 afterwards, nearly aced it......as walking to the green to pop it in, asked Glyn if we had a twos sweep.......NO!!!!!!!

Stupid game!!!!!!!!

What a course, and definitely better than Royal Dornoch, and very similar.......agree?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			BIrdied that par 3, birdied that one as well.........birdied the par 3 afterwards, nearly aced it......as walking to the green to pop it in, asked Glyn if we had a twos sweep.......NO!!!!!!!

Stupid game!!!!!!!!

What a course, and definitely better than Royal Dornoch, and very similar.......agree?
		
Click to expand...

Better yes without doubt, similar not so much imo


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 29, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Better yes without doubt, similar not so much imo
		
Click to expand...

I thought similarly to Dornoch that the course has 2/3 levels to it. Some along the beach, but others on higher tiers of land, and looking and playing up or down to the other parts of it. Some great undulations and like a roller coaster in some parts.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 29, 2016)

Gutted I couldn't make Cruden Bay today. Pics looked amazing. Did make up for it by blagging my way onto the Old Course at 4pm with three of the best blokes you could ever wish to get drenched, wind blown & snowed on playing golf. One golfing box ticked. Two more on the cards over the weekend after playing Murcar tomorrow late morning. Can't wait to meet up with everyone at last ne:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Need it mate after day the rain, hail, snow and wind at Carnoustie. Fantastic course though, considering it's the second course. 

Anyway, *Stu's promised we'll be back at the hotel before 3am*......
		
Click to expand...

We are as well!!


----------



## CliveW (Apr 29, 2016)

Just as a point of interest re Cruden Bay, the oil pipeline from the North Sea to Grangemouth refinery comes ashore here and is buried under the beach.


----------



## Fish (Apr 29, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Gutted I couldn't make Cruden Bay today. Pics looked amazing. Did make up for it by blagging my way onto the Old Course at 4pm with three of the best blokes you could ever wish to get drenched, wind blown & snowed on playing golf. One golfing box ticked. Two more on the cards over the weekend after playing Murcar tomorrow late morning. Can't wait to meet up with everyone at last ne:
	View attachment 19199
View attachment 19200
View attachment 19201
View attachment 19202
View attachment 19203

Click to expand...

I'd sack the camera man :smirk:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 29, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			We are as well!!
		
Click to expand...

And that's why I'm fit and healthy and raring to go. Come on boys, up and at 'em..


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2016)

Have a great day today guys. I'll be thinking of you as I'm sat 1/2 a mile away in the office...


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 29, 2016)

Echo the comments on Cruden Bay, a wonderful place and I mostly wanted to add how brilliant the welcome from the staff in and around the clubhouse was. A little thing that makes a big impression made the place a model of perfection. 

That hill though... I couldn't conquer that twice a week


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 29, 2016)

I hope you guys have better weather than we do this morning! Awful here, course closed etc


----------



## chellie (Apr 29, 2016)

Omg what a course Cruden Bay was. Fantastic. Stuuning views and great company. I'm tweeting my photos as on mobile. Sounds really windy out there this morning. On 2nd brew and will be going for more food again shortly.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I thought similarly to Dornoch that the course has 2/3 levels to it. Some along the beach, but others on higher tiers of land, and looking and playing up or down to the other parts of it. Some great undulations and like a roller coaster in some parts.
		
Click to expand...

I think the changes in elevation at Cruden were better and more varied but yeah I can see what your saying Now I think back more about Dornoch.

I'm struggling to compare because I thought it was a lot better. Never seen a links with so much elevation change and such variety of holes.


----------



## bernix (Apr 29, 2016)

yesterday on 15 i relyed on my dmd and hit the green perfectly. unfortunately the green was moved and i flew it by some 80 yards. noone told me


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 29, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Gutted I couldn't make Cruden Bay today. Pics looked amazing. Did make up for it by blagging my way onto the Old Course at 4pm with three of the best blokes you could ever wish to get drenched, wind blown & snowed on playing golf. One golfing box ticked. Two more on the cards over the weekend after playing Murcar tomorrow late morning. Can't wait to meet up with everyone at last ne:
	View attachment 19199
View attachment 19200
View attachment 19201
View attachment 19202
View attachment 19203

Click to expand...

exactly how I remember playing it !!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 29, 2016)

bernix said:



			yesterday on 15 i relyed on my dmd and hit the green perfectly. unfortunately the green was moved and i flew it by some 80 yards. noone told me
		
Click to expand...

Birchy did that as well, he was really pleased


----------



## rickg (Apr 29, 2016)

Can't wait for Glynn to pick me up from the airport later.....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 29, 2016)

Anyone think they'll be heading into Aberdeen from bridge of don premier inn round about 7.30, 8.00 tonight?


----------



## Crawfy (Apr 29, 2016)

Just shy of 24hrs until I step onto the 1st tee at Trump. I'm like a kid at Christmas, however sadly stuck in the office.

Looking forward to a top drawer weekend playing our great game and making new golfing friends

Safe travels to all !!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 29, 2016)

On route, weather much better after Stirling, sunny, hope it lasts&#128515;


----------



## chellie (Apr 29, 2016)

https://twitter.com/abwsco/status/725996814508371968


----------



## rickg (Apr 29, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Anyone think they'll be heading into Aberdeen from bridge of don premier inn round about 7.30, 8.00 tonight?
		
Click to expand...

I arrive at Aberdeen airport at 20:20 and then heading up to the Premier (if Glynn remembers to collect me!). Probably a bit late for you.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 29, 2016)

rickg said:



			I arrive at Aberdeen airport at 20:20 and then heading up to the Premier (if Glynn remembers to collect me!). Probably a bit late for you.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah will ideally be there and into town a bit sharper than that.


----------



## rickg (Apr 29, 2016)

Just about to take off from Luton. See you soon folks!! Bet Stu's drunk by the time I get there! :cheers:


----------



## Junior (Apr 29, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Anyone think they'll be heading into Aberdeen from bridge of don premier inn round about 7.30, 8.00 tonight?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Karen, yes, i think there are half a dozen of us or so meeting at 8:30 in the reception of the premier inn.


----------



## DRW (Apr 29, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Couple of Par 3s:

4th with its setting by the houses and river

View attachment 19196


And the 15th. What's not to love about a blind 200 yard par three that uses the sea as a hazard?

View attachment 19197

Click to expand...

Wow that looks brilliant.
 Enjoy.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Couple of Par 3s:

4th with its setting by the houses and river

View attachment 19196


And the 15th. What's not to love about a blind 200 yard par three that uses the sea as a hazard?

View attachment 19197

Click to expand...


The 15th! Hahahahaha. Top of the flops toe ended his provisional onto the beach!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			after yesterday's round the question must be asked! 

34 points!!!!!!!!! Really???????????
		
Click to expand...

I guess after today the question is 18pts, really??:ears:

Hahaha hoist and petard?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 29, 2016)

9.30 pm some in wetherspoons , some going to to abercromie now. Kaz, rick see tou in either.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi peter, I'm not long here and too tired to head into town... Saving myself for tomorrow night!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2016)

Birthday boys. Xxxx


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2016)

Me and Mark in the kebab shop. Everyone else gone home. Effing lightweights!!!


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2016)

Night all....think I'm a bit drunk!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 30, 2016)

rickg said:



			Me and Mark in the kebab shop. Everyone else gone home. Effing lightweights!!!
		
Click to expand...

I was all set to drink Stu under the table but our taxi turned up after my 2nd pint. I could see in his eyes he was worried! I think I did a good job of showing them scousers how well us 'southern shandy drinking softies' can handle our drink  :thup:

#mutualrespect


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 30, 2016)

Morning campers!

We don't talk about Murcar eh? But this is more like it, bring on the Trump.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 30, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I guess after today the question is 18pts, really??:ears:

Hahaha hoist and petard?
		
Click to expand...

oh yes, the wind killed me and the lack of talent I had also was on show 

way out of my depth on a proper course.

would like to go back again and play it with been able to feel my fingers!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 30, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			oh yes, the wind killed me and the lack of talent I had also was on show 

way out of my depth on a proper course.

would like to go back again and play it with been able to feel my fingers!
		
Click to expand...

Just seen today's forecast, and sat with patio doors open. Yes, I'm jealous. Unfortunately, I'll be in the office shortly but at least I get to drive past Trump


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 30, 2016)

rickg said:



			Me and Mark in the kebab shop. Everyone else gone home. Effing lightweights!!!
		
Click to expand...

You wish mate. We were still in the lap dancing hovel at 3am. Left Stuey in there with his Aberdeen Princess


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 30, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Morning campers!

We don't talk about Murcar eh? But this is more like it, bring on the Trump.

View attachment 19217

Click to expand...

thats more like it


----------



## bernix (Apr 30, 2016)

proper weather at last, hope for a decent score as well. still have to learn how to perform a rythmical and balanced swing in a 20mph wind with 5 layers of clothing


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 30, 2016)

Lol, just remembered the bizzies turning up to throw us out of the pub :rofl:


----------



## chellie (Apr 30, 2016)

Just back from having breakfast. The sun is still out so fingers crossed it stays that way. We were sensible and didn't go out on the lash.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 30, 2016)

rickg said:



			Me and Mark in the kebab shop. Everyone else gone home. Effing lightweights!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, club Tropicana still seen my shapes at 3.00 am.

ill never learn, 24 points today for me birchy.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 30, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nope, club Tropicana still seen my shapes at 3.00 am.

ill never learn, 24 points today for me birchy.
		
Click to expand...

Right now I will happily take 24 points


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nope, club Tropicana still seen my shapes at 3.00 am.

ill never learn, 24 points today for me birchy.
		
Click to expand...

You must have been dancing to imaginary music then mate, as we were there when it closed and everyone was turfed out...........I think something's wrong with the time settings on here, don't think it's adjusted for the clocks going forward. 
It's 10:06 as I'm writing this so will be interesting to see what time it tags the post.
Also Danny, we tried to get into said establishment after leaving Club Tropicana but it was closed..........


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2016)

rickg said:



			You must have been dancing to imaginary music then mate, as we were there when it closed and everyone was turfed out...........I think something's wrong with the time settings on here, don't think it's adjusted for the clocks going forward. 
It's 10:06 as I'm writing this so will be interesting to see what time it tags the post.
Also Danny, we tried to get into said establishment after leaving Club Tropicana but it was closed..........
		
Click to expand...

Thought so.....its tagged it as 9:07 instead of 10:07...... So you scousers are still lightweights.


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Lol, just remembered the bizzies turning up to throw us out of the pub :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I thought someone had ordered a strippergram for Stu's birthday! :cheers:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 30, 2016)

You forgot to come & wake us up. Trump Presidential Breakfast Buffet it is for me & Rick. :whoo:



chellie said:



			Just back from having breakfast. The sun is still out so fingers crossed it stays that way. We were sensible and didn't go out on the lash.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 30, 2016)

20mph? I've put that down as 30mph, gusting to 40mph in the memory banks. Practising 'Fore Right!' For today & tomorrow...ne:




bernix said:



			proper weather at last, hope for a decent score as well. still have to learn how to perform a rythmical and balanced swing in a 20mph wind with 5 layers of clothing
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2016)

Amazing night guys!




Why do we always end up with a kebab?




Still hungry when I got in... Can't beat a midnight snack at 4:15


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 30, 2016)

rickg said:



			I thought someone had ordered a strippergram for Stu's birthday! :cheers:

View attachment 19218

Click to expand...

Superb!! :rofl:

 I hope you finished that pint Stu, your guarding it well


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 30, 2016)

Well.

trump Aberdeen. 

Absolutely superb. That is all.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 30, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well.

trump Aberdeen. 

Absolutely superb. That is all.
		
Click to expand...

Better than Cruden?


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 30, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Better than Cruden?
		
Click to expand...

Without a shadow of doubt


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 30, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Better than Cruden?
		
Click to expand...

oh yes! Cruden is awesome and trump is better. 

Each hole is just one good hole after another. The 14th is the best hole I have ever seen visually.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 30, 2016)

The walk from green to tees probably add another 40min onto a normal round!!
Cracking course though, for something so new it has matured very quickly. 
Have a feeling Carnoustie will be the perfect blend of Cruden and Trump so already looking forward to Monday.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 30, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Superb!! :rofl:

 I hope you finished that pint Stu, your guarding it well 

Click to expand...

Â£5 a pint Bloody too right I did:rofl:

Trump is superb but that 18th hole just doesn't suit a links course.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 30, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Â£5 a pint Bloody too right I did:rofl:

Trump is superb but that 18th hole just doesn't suit a links course.
		
Click to expand...

why is that stu?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 30, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			why is that stu?
		
Click to expand...

A par 5 650 yards into a 20mph wind with 16 bunkers on it.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 30, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			A par 5 650 yards into a 20mph wind with 16 bunkers on it.
		
Click to expand...

It has 18 bunkers apparently of our tees it was only 560 yards &#128540;


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 30, 2016)

Three creamed shots and still short! Unreal


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 30, 2016)

Just to echo what others have said, Trump is fantastic, best course I've played on and can't wait for tomorrow:fore:


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 30, 2016)

Believe the hype, Trump is stunning.

Need to sleep now, first out in the morning and cannot wait. It's an awesome place. I played like a out of tune trumpet but good times were had - so many great holes and good laughs. Some hard holes, some fun holes but all brilliant.


----------



## rickg (May 1, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			A par 5 650 yards into a 20mph wind with 16 bunkers on it.
		
Click to expand...

Fairway in regulation, green in regulation, 2 putts. 5 for 3. Don't know what all the fuss is about.


----------



## bluewolf (May 1, 2016)

Oh no, it's getting messy again!!  In the Irish nightclub, Iggy Pop on the sound system, Guiness on hand. See you in the morning boys and girls.


----------



## rickg (May 1, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Oh no, it's getting messy again!!  In the Irish nightclub, Iggy Pop on the sound system, Guiness on hand. See you in the morning boys and girls.
		
Click to expand...

Another great night girls and boys! Thanks for the laughs! 
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 1, 2016)

Driving south with a nodding dog in the passenger seat. We may give Burnside a wide steer...lol


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 1, 2016)

We woke Rick up & decided to play Burnside. Blowing a hooly but no dunes or gorse. Result!


----------



## Jimaroid (May 1, 2016)

Apologies but after getting out the car at Carnoustie I have to admit defeat and say I'm too tired to do another 18 holes today.

Four days of hard golf is beginning to hurt and I don't want to wreck myself for tomorrow.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 1, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			We woke Rick up & decided to play Burnside. Blowing a hooly but no dunes or gorse. Result! 
	View attachment 19225

Click to expand...

Thats not a hooly thats not even a wind for up here.enjoy as its a great course in its own right


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (May 1, 2016)

Do we have the Burnside tee times confirmed for tomorrow afternoon, just so we can plan our homeward journey, cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 1, 2016)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			Do we have the Burnside tee times confirmed for tomorrow afternoon, just so we can plan our homeward journey, cheers
		
Click to expand...

tee times from 3.30


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (May 1, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			tee times from 3.30
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Glyn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 1, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well.

trump Aberdeen. 

Absolutely superb. That is all.
		
Click to expand...

after another round on it today I can indeed confirm its superb.

went up the 18th championship tee and it's a stunner,  tough choice between the view from the championship tee on 14 and 18 to what my favourite view ever on a golf course is.

14th. Just stunning. 

Best best course I have ever played by a country mile.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 1, 2016)

Back home after a great weekend. Big thanks to everyone I played with Gary, Josh, Paul, Kenny, Simon and Ben; great company and some good golf played by all... at times!  And also the guys at the curry and the pub last night! 

Also big thanks to the organisers, Scott, Peter and Glyn - a fantastic job creating the opportunity for all us forummers to come and play a great course (and lots of other great courses for those in the full trip). I, for one, really appreciate your efforts.

After the first round I also had it trending towards the best course I've played but after the rematch I've knocked it down a place or two. Great layout but, for me, needs to settle in a bit more and they really need to sort some of those bunkers out. 

Pretty happy with my golf, I must admit, definitely a touch harder today with the stronger wind but I slipped some shots stupidly so could have been better. Best claim to fame is probably playing all 36 holes with the same ball. Anyone else not lose any?

Hope you get some decent weather tomorrow and enjoy Carnoustie!


----------



## Paperboy (May 1, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Back home after a great weekend. Big thanks to everyone I played with Gary, Josh, Paul, Kenny, Simon and Ben; great company and some good golf played by all... at times!  And also the guys at the curry and the pub last night! 

Also big thanks to the organisers, Scott, Peter and Glyn - a fantastic job creating the opportunity for all us forummers to come and play a great course (and lots of other great courses for those in the full trip). I, for one, really appreciate your efforts.

After the first round I also had it trending towards the best course I've played but after the rematch I've knocked it down a place or two. Great layout but, for me, needs to settle in a bit more and they really need to sort some of those bunkers out. 

Pretty happy with my golf, I must admit, definitely a touch harder today with the stronger wind but I slipped some shots stupidly so could have been better. Best claim to fame is probably playing all 36 holes with the same ball. Anyone else not lose any?

Hope you get some decent weather tomorrow and enjoy Carnoustie!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't lose one on the 7th &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## rickg (May 1, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Best claim to fame is probably playing all 36 holes with the same ball. Anyone else not lose any?
		
Click to expand...

Damn!! Lost one today otherwise I could have joined the same ball club.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 1, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Best claim to fame is probably playing all 36 holes with the same ball. Anyone else not lose any?
		
Click to expand...

Tight arse!


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 1, 2016)

rickg said:



			Damn!! Lost one today otherwise I could have joined the same ball club.
		
Click to expand...

Close but no cigar! :ears:


----------



## rickg (May 2, 2016)

Last to bed again in the Carnoustie hotel. Thought the northern boys had more staying power?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 2, 2016)

Lost three, found five. Two over for the weekend. :whoo:


FairwayDodger said:



			Back home after a great weekend. Big thanks to everyone I played with Gary, Josh, Paul, Kenny, Simon and Ben; great company and some good golf played by all... at times!  And also the guys at the curry and the pub last night! 

Also big thanks to the organisers, Scott, Peter and Glyn - a fantastic job creating the opportunity for all us forummers to come and play a great course (and lots of other great courses for those in the full trip). I, for one, really appreciate your efforts.

After the first round I also had it trending towards the best course I've played but after the rematch I've knocked it down a place or two. Great layout but, for me, needs to settle in a bit more and they really need to sort some of those bunkers out. 

Pretty happy with my golf, I must admit, definitely a touch harder today with the stronger wind but I slipped some shots stupidly so could have been better. Best claim to fame is probably playing all 36 holes with the same ball. Anyone else not lose any?

Hope you get some decent weather tomorrow and enjoy Carnoustie!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chellie (May 2, 2016)

Found six balls whilst looking for pp's balls. I lost none. Also had 3 pars on the bounce yesterday.


----------



## chellie (May 2, 2016)

It's bloody windy and raining. Cack!!


----------



## Hobbit (May 2, 2016)

A tadge damp and a gentle breeze wafting through.... Not exactly hosing down, and due to blow through by 10. Unfortunately, the gentle breeze is forecast to hit 40+mph by lunchtime.


----------



## rickg (May 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			A tadge damp and a gentle breeze wafting through
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but what's the weather like Brian?:rofl:


----------



## chellie (May 2, 2016)

rickg said:



			Yeah, but what's the weather like Brian?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

PMSL


----------



## Qwerty (May 2, 2016)

Has Anyone been scoring well? Whose in the running for the trophy as it stands??


----------



## Hobbit (May 2, 2016)

Was going great. 24pts after 13 holes. Went after my tee shot on 14, which I creamed, but something popped in my wrist. Couldn't hold a club.... Now in A&E.


----------



## Farneyman (May 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Was going great. 24pts after 13 holes. Went after my tee shot on 14, which I creamed, but something popped in my wrist. Couldn't hold a club.... Now in A&E.
		
Click to expand...

Not good news...hope it's only a short term thing.


----------



## Toad (May 2, 2016)

Hope the wrist is ok Brian. 
Enjoyable day as always with the forum lads, thankfully it dried up as forecast and we were left with just a bit of wind.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 2, 2016)

Carnoustie is a beast. 

Boss 5 days of golf and apart from the weather to begin with at Murcar on Thursday we done well. 

Nice one to the usual suspects for sorting it all, I'm too knackered right now and can barely talk, voice has gone!!


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Carnoustie is a beast. 

Boss 5 days of golf and apart from the weather to begin with at Murcar on Thursday we done well. 

Nice one to the usual suspects for sorting it all, I'm too knackered right now *and can barely talk, voice has gone!*!
		
Click to expand...

April fools has gone :rofl:


----------



## chellie (May 2, 2016)

Nobody told us that there was a presentation on or where it was so we have missed it all!!!! Only know now as HID bumped into Odvan after the event.


----------



## Val (May 2, 2016)

Couldn't hang around guys. Thanks to all who organised, well done to whoever won and sorry I didn't get to speak to you all.

Safe journeys home.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 2, 2016)

chellie said:



			Nobody told us that there was a presentation on or where it was so we have missed it all!!!! Only know now as HID bumped into Odvan after the event.
		
Click to expand...

so sorry Anne, the starter and the bloke at the entrance at the clubhouse told me they would tell everyone. 

With everyone in the room I couldn't tell if anyone was missing. 

I do do however have a prize for you. Email me your address and I will sort.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 2, 2016)

Hopefully this doesn't break the forum (click for bigger), I climbed the dune by the side of the 18th tee at Trump. Nearly soiled myself looking down the drop the other side but it was worth it.








Amazing trip, well done and huge thanks again for everyone involved in arrangements. Great to meet so many of you and put faces to names. Carnoustie was fantastic today; proper links conditions, great company and I even managed to put a score together that I was happy with.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 2, 2016)

Taken just after the presentation.

richarts just lost another hair so is waving goodbye to it. Birchy is trying to rob the trophy and oxfordcomma has fallen asleep stood up and this must be the 1st picture in history that stuc has been hidden from view :rofl:


----------



## Crawfy (May 2, 2016)

Back home after a great weekend. A big thanks to the guys for the time and effort in organising. Fantastic courses and some good craic withy various playing partners. Raising a glass to you all.
SlaintÃ©


----------



## Hobbit (May 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Was going great. 24pts after 13 holes. Went after my tee shot on 14, which I creamed, but something popped in my wrist. Couldn't hold a club.... Now in A&E.
		
Click to expand...

OUCH!!!

Well that was fun! Dislocated wrist. Out for 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			OUCH!!!

Well that was fun! Dislocated wrist. Out for 6 to 8 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

bloody hell bri.  Not good, get well soon mate.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2016)

Just home from an absolutely fantastic Golf Trip,
Thanks to the organisers, Liverbirdie, Birchy and Lincoln Quaker great job, my playing partners over the 4 rounds, FD, Region3, Chiefio, Andy, Radbourne2010, Wookie, Liverbirdie, Scouser, Bernix, IanG and Junior, 
Great to meet new folks and put faces to names.
Got lucky with the weather, Trump is incredible and Carnoustie was just simply WOW.
Highlights, Scouser and Liverbirdie arguing about a floo shot, me and Liverbirdie sneaking on to the Championship Course at Carnoustie to play 16, 17 and 18 on sunday evening, StuC on the p1ss, and finishing off the trip on the 18th at Carnoustie, wind assisted and measured 297yd drive, 130yd PW to green and 2 putts for Par.......I thank you&#128515;


----------



## bernix (May 2, 2016)

that sounds very painful. get well soon!


----------



## Odvan (May 2, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Hopefully this doesn't break the forum (click for bigger), I climbed the dune by the side of the 18th tee at Trump. Nearly soiled myself looking down the drop the other side but it was worth it.








Amazing trip, well done and huge thanks again for everyone involved in arrangements. Great to meet so many of you and put faces to names. Carnoustie was fantastic today; proper links conditions, great company and I even managed to put a score together that I was happy with. 

Click to expand...

Jim, I remember you going up to take this, purely because if I'd have tried, I would have simply rolled back down before making it to the top!

A stunning picture :thup:


----------



## Odvan (May 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			OUCH!!!

Well that was fun! Dislocated wrist. Out for 6 to 8 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Thats just pants, Bri. Gutted for ya. Hope the recovery is a swift one.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			OUCH!!!

Well that was fun! Dislocated wrist. Out for 6 to 8 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Use the other one, it will feel a bit strange to start :rofl:


----------



## Paperboy (May 2, 2016)

Arrived home from a 7 hour drive home, alarm set for 5am to go to work &#128514;

Thxs to Glyn, Scott and Pete for all the organising involved in this great week. A big thank you to Kenny for being my chauffeur for the Scotland part of my trip. I still managed a measly 1100 miles in my own car &#128514;
Thanks to everyone who was subjected to my golf this trip as its been no better then rubbish. Apart from my two birdies on the 7th at Trump :clap::clap:

I've played two open qualifiers in West Lancs and Dunbar. An open course in Carnoustie.  Which I think was my favourite course, Trump a very close second, but Carnoustie has that rough and rustic feel to it I love about links courses.

Murcar and Cruden Bay weren't shabby either &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## rickg (May 3, 2016)

Just got home (flight delayed).
Just want to add my thanks to the organisers, playing partners, chauffeurs, (LQ, Mark and Richart), drinking partners and all the forum members that made this an epic trip.

Favourite course was definitely Trump....it's really something special. 
Carnoustie was awesome but for some reason I just couldn't get going, not helped by thinking my tee time was 11:20 when it was actually 10:40 so got to the tee just after my playing partners had teed off. Thankfully they waited for me, but it was the start of my worst 9 holes of golf ever, with bad golf, bad decisions and a lot of bad luck culminating in a smart course management 4 iron to avoid the  burn at 300 yards, which ended up inevitably in the burn!!
4 blobs on the trot just killed me and even though I finished strongly, playing the last 5 holes in level 2's, it was a poor performance. Luckily I had the best playing partners I could have wished for.
Great trip, great memories, not a lot of sleep!


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 3, 2016)

Many thanks from me to Birchy, Lincoln and Liverbirdie for orgainsing this, good work fellas.  Also apologies to Bernix, Badger, RickG, Radbourne, Paperboy and HDID Kenny for having to suffer my golf over the weekend, hope I didn't bring you too far down to my level. Although I did learn a good lesson on course management and using the contours around bunkers from RickG, thanks for that.  Also good to meet other forumers and put names to faces. 

Personally I thought Trump was easily the most spectacular golf course I have played on, an honour to do so. I could see the genius of Carnoustie, but by that stage my game had mostly deserted me and seeing at it was not that good to start with, it just beat me up badly.  But I got an enjoyable beating.


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2016)

Got back late last night and crashed immediately. 

Firstly, a big thanks to the organisers. Absolutely faultless again boys. 

Secondly, great to meet so many new people. I've said it before, and I'll say it again. I've yet to meet a forumer that I wouldn't happily invite to my gaff for a knock. 

Thirdly, and probably the controversial point. Murcar was amazing, Trump was visually stunning, but Carnoustie was the highlight for me. Beautifully designed, penal if you made bad decisions (eh Rick?), but very playable if you put the ball in the right positions off the tee. 

Oh, and next time, can I room share with someone who prefers a quiet cup of tea at night? 4 nights on the lash with the Scousers has knocked 10 years off my life expectancy.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 3, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Hopefully this doesn't break the forum (click for bigger), I climbed the dune by the side of the 18th tee at Trump. Nearly soiled myself looking down the drop the other side but it was worth it.








Amazing trip, well done and huge thanks again for everyone involved in arrangements. Great to meet so many of you and put faces to names. Carnoustie was fantastic today; proper links conditions, great company and I even managed to put a score together that I was happy with. 

Click to expand...

Spectacular picture there.  And I think you can just see me in the picture.  I played off the blacks on that one and I'm down the fairway past the bunkers, just getting to my drive to play my second shot on that hole.


----------



## Region3 (May 3, 2016)

Thanks to Birchy, LB and LQ for organising a superb trip, and also to all my PP's over the 5 rounds.

Finally made it back at 11:45pm last night, and just flaked out. I don't think I'm designed for golf 5 days running sandwiched by 2 400+ mile drives. I didn't even go out on the lash - I'm such a lightweight.


----------



## gregbwfc (May 3, 2016)

Just got up after sleeping forever - what a weekend !!

Thanks to the 3 amigos for putting together another great bash :thup:
Courses simply stunning, company likewise.
Great to see some old faces again and also to meet a few new ones.

Great effort from everyone to make this such a special event, trust we've all got home ok apart from the crazy few who playing YET ANOTHER round today 

Oh aye, big thanks to Motocaddy from my knees :rofl:


----------



## wookie (May 3, 2016)

Another big thank you to you guys who organised from me - what a great trip in every way (well apart from my golf).

Again met loads of great people with plenty of new playing partners.

I'm also thinking that whilst Trump was visually absolutely stunning the one I would go back to time and time again would be Carnoustie.  What a great place to end the trip and mainly in the sunshine.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 3, 2016)

Oops, suspect I may have something to do with your late arrival on the tee  Breakfast was nice though... :rofl:
Stewey mentioned something about it in the clubhouse afterwards. For more record, I was early for my 11.00 start time :swing: 



rickg said:



			Just got home (flight delayed).
Just want to add my thanks to the organisers, playing partners, chauffeurs, (LQ, Mark and Richart), drinking partners and all the forum members that made this an epic trip.

Favourite course was definitely Trump....it's really something special. 
Carnoustie was awesome but for some reason I just couldn't get going, not helped by thinking my tee time was 11:20 when it was actually 10:40 so got to the tee just after my playing partners had teed off. Thankfully they waited for me, but it was the start of my worst 9 holes of golf ever, with bad golf, bad decisions and a lot of bad luck culminating in a smart course management 4 iron to avoid the  burn at 300 yards, which ended up inevitably in the burn!!
4 blobs on the trot just killed me and even though I finished strongly, playing the last 5 holes in level 2's, it was a poor performance. Luckily I had the best playing partners I could have wished for.
Great trip, great memories, not a lot of sleep!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (May 3, 2016)

One word.... 

WOW 

What a trip.  Thanks to the usual suspects who organised it.  Yet again brilliant courses and superb locations. 

And to all my playing partners throughout the week who made it all the more enjoyable.  Top people and top golf. 

Thanks all


----------



## Jimaroid (May 3, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Spectacular picture there.  And I think you can just see me in the picture.  I played off the blacks on that one and I'm down the fairway past the bunkers, just getting to my drive to play my second shot on that hole. 

Click to expand...

Yes, an incredible birdie. We heard the cheering from the middle of the fairway chasing you up.  

Meanwhile, back in the real world. On day 2, I hit a lifetime best 3 wood off the deck from the middle of the fairway. I called it to rickg beforehand, I was going for a big towering McIlroy-esque shot that I hoped would land middle of the green and stop. Into the wind I absolutely nailed it and watched the ball land on the front fringe of the green. Easily the best 3 wood I've ever played, it felt incredible, until rickg picked up region3's provisional ball and found my name stamped on it. I'd played the wrong ball.

From hero to zero...

Fortunately it didn't matter much, I'd already blobbed the hole due to a lost ball playing out the rough and region3 had already found his first ball so it was getting picked up anyway. Even so, a very embarrassing way to end a fantastic round.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 3, 2016)

I would also like to add my thanks to the 3 organisers. I've organised golf trips before but never anything near this scale and I cannot imagine how much work Peter, Scott and Glyn must have put in to make it happen. You guys are truly forum legends and I take my hat off to you all!

Enjoyed all the courses particularly Murcar which is a real gem in amongst the big name stars. Thanks to everyone I played with over the weekend for the laughs and banter.

Also thanks to my travelling companions for sorting out accom and transport, great location guys, well done  :thup:

Finally, it was great to meet some of those lightweight NW drinkers   and to experience my first Stu bear hug 

See you all at the Masters in a few years time  




Jeez.......I've heard Oscar winning speeches that don't go on as long as this one......


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 3, 2016)

on Sunday I smashed my drive on 18 up the middle - probably my best drive of the day, followed with a flushed 3 wood and still had 200 yards left so out of reach for me into that wind. Laid up with a 5 wood (luckily pulled it or would have been in a bunker... my usual overly aggressive layup), pitching wedge onto the green and two putts for my "par" 6!

Brutal finishing hole!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 3, 2016)

Is it just me that thinks the greens at Trump are totally wrong for a Scottish links?? That is the sort of grass you expect to see on a course in Florida.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 3, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			it felt incredible, until rickg picked up region3's provisional ball and found my name stamped on it. *I'd played the wrong ball*.

From hero to zero...
		
Click to expand...

So glad I'm not the only one! After all the tales of how hard the closing stretch is at Carnoustie, I got par on the long par 3 16th, then I was (so I thought) 80 yards short on the 17th after my second shot. What are they on about, I thought, just got a wedge in and hopefully an up and down for another par. Until Liverbirdie pointed out that actually, he was the one 80 yards short, and would like his ball back please ... turns out I was more like 40 yards short 

So not 5-2 in the end (I didn't make the up & down) but 7-0. Grrrr. Last time I EVER play a Taylormade ball without checking for my mark.


----------



## davemc1 (May 3, 2016)

Many thanks to Pete, Scot and Glyn for organising a fantastic trip on some of the worlds best courses :thup:  Greatly appreciated fellas. Also congrats to the winner (not sure results have been posted, so I'll refrain from mentioning names) top shooting!

Murcar was too tough for me, even if I brought my best game (which I'd unfortunately left at home) lovely lovely course. Just glad I never had the misfortune of venturing out in them hail stones :rofl:

Trump is a stunner. best set up I've ever seen, from the drive up past the lodges and huge flags to the view on 18, with its vast amount of bunkers. Truly is pure golfing eye candy. 
I thought as a few did it was very tricky hitting off the fairways, very tight lies on soft sandy ground is nothing I'm like what I'm used to. But, In all my fave course of the trip.

Carnoustie is a fantastic place with all its history. Being relatively new to the game, I don't have that understanding, so il just base it on how I found it. 
It was the most playable of the courses, the rough was down so even in there the ball was almost always sitting well. I just wasn't wowed with it, not enough par 3s and 5s for me. Stand out hole I thought was 17. An absolute gem.

Highlights being birdies on 1 at Murcar, 6 at Trump and a beaut of a drive on the first at Carnoustie where I don't think I've ever been more nervous on a first tee.

Lowlights, the word flashback... :rofl:

Thanks to all involved to making this one of the best trips I've ever been on.


----------



## davemc1 (May 3, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			So glad I'm not the only one! After all the tales of how hard the closing stretch is at Carnoustie, I got par on the long par 3 16th, then I was (so I thought) 80 yards short on the 17th after my second shot. What are they on about, I thought, just got a wedge in and hopefully an up and down for another par. Until Liverbirdie pointed out that actually, he was the one 80 yards short, and would like his ball back please ... turns out I was more like 40 yards short 

So not 5-2 in the end (I didn't make the up & down) but 7-0. Grrrr. Last time I EVER play a Taylormade ball without checking for my mark.
		
Click to expand...


Me too... Turned a par into a double at Carnoustie :swing:


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Is it just me that thinks the greens at Trump are totally wrong for a Scottish links?? That is the sort of grass you expect to see on a course in Florida.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the whole course was "American Links". Not a negative as such, but just left a slightly "out of place" feeling. The course itself was visually stunning, but just doesn't yet stand up to closer scrutiny.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 3, 2016)

I'd describe it as a modern, rather than American, links. It's a different game in many ways now than when the classic Scottish links courses were first played and that's reflected in aspects of the design. 

I hadn't noticed anything about the greens (other than they were surprisingly slow) but did think the fairway turf wasn't quite what you'd expect. I put it down to the relative newness of the course. But the big gripe for me was some of the bunkers. Tall vertical faces combined with flat sand is not fair. A fairway bunker should cost you a shot but if it's not plugged you should be able to expect to have a chance of getting out and that's not possible if your ball can run up to a couple of inches from a vertical face.

So, for me, a great layout albeit with a few weaker holes, but a few minor issues that I'm sure will be addressed at some stage.


----------



## Junior (May 3, 2016)

Thanks to LQ, Birchy and LB......top top draw.  A trip that will live long in the memory.  Great to meet , play and share a beer with so many.  Even though I'm not in till tomorrow, I'm on a proper return-to-work downer.  

Murcar was a super friendly club , a real gem of a course which was tough as old boots with the wind.

Trump and Carnoustie were mind blowing.  Both links but completely different courses.  Trump is visually the most stunning course I have played.  Not a weak hole but I do think the greens, bunkers and fairways need a bit more time to settle. 

Carnoustie on the other hand was charming, subtle and made you work for your score.  I could play there everyday and not get bored.


----------



## Val (May 3, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Is it just me that thinks the greens at Trump are totally wrong for a Scottish links?? That is the sort of grass you expect to see on a course in Florida.
		
Click to expand...

Same grass I believe used at Castle Stuart.


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I thought the whole course was "American Links". Not a negative as such, but just left a slightly "out of place" feeling. The course itself was visually stunning, but just doesn't yet stand up to closer scrutiny.
		
Click to expand...

I should add, that whilst the above statement sounds like a criticism, I really loved playing the course.. Comfortably in my top 5, and maybe even top 3.. I think that in 3-5 years it'll be absolutely amazing.. The facilities were also great.. :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 3, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Is it just me that thinks the greens at Trump are totally wrong for a Scottish links?? That is the sort of grass you expect to see on a course in Florida.
		
Click to expand...

I be happy if the grass on  our greens were as good as the paths between the holes&#128515;


----------



## Stuart_C (May 3, 2016)

Val said:



			Same grass I believe used at Castle Stuart.
		
Click to expand...

If my memory serves me right the turf  at Castle Stuart still felt like turf at Carnoustie etc.

The one thing Trump needs is time to grow. It's very pleasing on the eye though.


----------



## Val (May 3, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			If my memory serves me right the turf  at Castle Stuart still felt like turf at Carnoustie etc.

The one thing Trump needs is time to grow. It's very pleasing on the eye though.
		
Click to expand...

I don't doubt it Stu but talking specifically about the greens. I'd need to go check but im certain I was told it's the same grass on both.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 3, 2016)

Val said:



			I don't doubt it Stu but talking specifically about the greens. I'd need to go check but im certain I was told it's the same grass on both.
		
Click to expand...

Val, I've had that many conversations over this it was just a general point mate.

I'm sure Trump will mature into a great course but it'll probably take a good 5yrs  I guess until it beds in properly.


----------



## Val (May 3, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Val, I've had that many conversations over this it was just a general point mate.

I'm sure Trump will mature into a great course but it'll probably take a good 5yrs  I guess until it beds in properly.
		
Click to expand...

I dont disagree at all, my comment is on D4S's comment about the wrong grass for greens on Scottish links.

It's easy to be blown away by how stunning it is on the eye when some of the holes may (I use may as i havent played it) not be as good as they look but it will mature into an amazing place without doubt.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 3, 2016)

Val said:



			I dont disagree at all, my comment is on D4S's comment about the wrong grass for greens on Scottish links.

It's easy to be blown away by how stunning it is on the eye when some of the holes may (I use may as i havent played it) not be as good as they look but it will mature into an amazing place without doubt.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, there wasn't a hole on the course that I didn't enjoy but it really should play firmer and faster. Some greens it was possible to practically through the ball at the flag and stop it dead. Links golf should not be like that.


----------



## Val (May 3, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Don't get me wrong, there wasn't a hole on the course that I didn't enjoy but it really should play firmer and faster. Some greens it was possible to practically through the ball at the flag and stop it dead. Links golf should not be like that.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point but bear in mind how wet it's been up here this winter, even Carnoustie was pretty soft yesterday.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 3, 2016)

Val said:



			Fair point but bear in mind how wet it's been up here this winter, even Carnoustie was pretty soft yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed but it's nothing to do with moisture levels, purely too lush a grass for a links course. A very broad leafed lush green grass rather than the nice fine stuff that goes brown in summer.


----------



## richart (May 3, 2016)

Trip was ok, with no out and out goat tracks I suppose.


Absolutely bloody brilliant ! Huge thanks to the Peter, Scott and Glyn for organising the best golf trip I have been on.:thup: Did anyone else think that Glyn reminded them of the white rabbit in Alice in Wonderland. Worried look verging on sheer panic.:mmm: Can I borrow your note pad for the H4H day ? 

Courses were great. Enjoyed Cruden, and they really looked after us. Nice touch getting a minature whisky on the first tee. Loved Murcar even more, and I would happily be a member there. I will never forget playing the first hole there in stinging hail. When we agreed to go back to the clubhouse, I have never seen Stu move so fast. On his third pint by the time I got in.  Thanks Andy for the loan of your brolley. I think we bonded for life on that walk back.oo:

Trump was visually stunning. Bunkers were deadly, and only fit to park your trolley in. The greens were variable, and not in the best condition, but the majority of the holes were just superb. It is a very long walk round though, and I have never felt so knackered coming off a course. Special mention for the paths which were as good as I have ever walked. :thup:You could hit a three wood off them, as one of my partners proved.

Carnoustie was different class though. No great views of the sea, dunes etc, out of bounds fences down quite a few holes, but a real players course. Stand on the tee, and try and plot your way round. Greens were stunning, and the fairways were nearly as quick. I loved the course when I played it before in the driving rain and wind, so knew I would love it even more playing in warm (ish) sun. The half way hut also served the best steak and gravy pie I have eaten. Thanks for the tip off Jim.:thup: Did anyone else notice that the nearest the pin marker on the 8th was from Cruden. Did Birchy half inch it ?

I think I got really lucky with the draw, well apart from Rick, for playing partners. Really top guys, and I thank you all for your great company. Good to play with Scott, Stu and Jim for the first time. Hopefully not the last.

Thanks again Pete, Scott and Glyn, and hopefully you are already sorting out the next one.:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Indeed but it's nothing to do with moisture levels, purely too lush a grass for a links course. A very broad leafed lush green grass rather than the nice fine stuff that goes brown in summer.
		
Click to expand...

But clubs now can't really afford to let the course get brown anymore. most top links have irrigation systems etc.

in the 10 years ive been playing and only seen one course go brown and the was Moray old a couple of years ago. that almost has disastrous consequences .


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 3, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			But clubs now can't really afford to let the course get brown anymore. most top links have irrigation systems etc.

in the 10 years ive been playing and only seen one course go brown and the was Moray old a couple of years ago. that almost has disastrous consequences .
		
Click to expand...

You missed the point Patrick, the type of grass used at Trump isn't the type that would go brown unlike any tradional links greens.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2016)

drive4show said:



			You missed the point Patrick, the type of grass used at Trump isn't the type that would go brown unlike any tradional links greens.
		
Click to expand...

never played Trump so could not confirm what grass they have. But val said he was told its the same as CS. if so that has matured nicly and now does play more like a links in that you can run the ball up. main thing i think is these modern links are designed to look like a links but play like a parkland if that is your game... IE and American visitor


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 3, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			never played Trump so could not confirm what grass they have. But val said he was told its the same as CS. if so that has matured nicly and now does play more like a links in that you can run the ball up. main thing i think is these modern links are designed to look like a links but play like a parkland if that is your game... IE and American visitor

Click to expand...

I hope you are right because it really does have the potential to be one of the finest courses on the planet.


----------



## 2blue (May 3, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			OUCH!!!

Well that was fun! Dislocated wrist. Out for 6 to 8 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Ruddy hell Bri....  tek things steady man...  get well soon cos there's a season just starting & yer needed for the 'Ol Gits at Forest Pines which will be good but can't come anywhere near these 5 days.....  a very big Thankyou to the 3 wonder-guys who put together an amazing golfing experience.....  it was knackering but I'm hopeful of making the next if I don't grow too old in the meanwhile.


----------



## Junior (May 3, 2016)

richart said:



			Trip was ok, with no out and out goat tracks I suppose.


Absolutely bloody brilliant ! Huge thanks to the Peter, Scott and Glyn for organising the best golf trip I have been on.:thup: Did anyone else think that Glyn reminded them of the white rabbit in Alice in Wonderland. Worried look verging on sheer panic.:mmm: Can I borrow your note pad for the H4H day ? 

Courses were great. Enjoyed Cruden, and they really looked after us. Nice touch getting a minature whisky on the first tee. Loved Murcar even more, and I would happily be a member there. I will never forget playing the first hole there in stinging hail. When we agreed to go back to the clubhouse, I have never seen Stu move so fast. On his third pint by the time I got in.  Thanks Andy for the loan of your brolley. I think we bonded for life on that walk back.oo:

Trump was visually stunning. Bunkers were deadly, and only fit to park your trolley in. The greens were variable, and not in the best condition, but the majority of the holes were just superb. It is a very long walk round though, and I have never felt so knackered coming off a course. Special mention for the paths which were as good as I have ever walked. :thup:You could hit a three wood off them, as one of my partners proved.

Carnoustie was different class though. No great views of the sea, dunes etc, out of bounds fences down quite a few holes, but a real players course. Stand on the tee, and try and plot your way round. Greens were stunning, and the fairways were nearly as quick. I loved the course when I played it before in the driving rain and wind, so knew I would love it even more playing in warm (ish) sun. The half way hut also served the best steak and gravy pie I have eaten. Thanks for the tip off Jim.:thup: Did anyone else notice that the nearest the pin marker on the 8th was from Cruden. Did Birchy half inch it ?

I think I got really lucky with the draw, well apart from Rick, for playing partners. Really top guys, and I thank you all for your great company. Good to play with Scott, Stu and Jim for the first time. Hopefully not the last.

Thanks again Pete, Scott and Glyn, and hopefully you are already sorting out the next one.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for not mentioning my 7 putt................  :rofl:


----------



## richart (May 3, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			OUCH!!!

Well that was fun! Dislocated wrist. Out for 6 to 8 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

 Really sorry to hear that Brian. 

You are a bit of a delicate flower though.


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 3, 2016)

Epic trip guys well done on organising can't be easy, the courses were all great each with their own demands an all with testing weather. Murcar was a pleasant surprise didn't expect it to be what it was....tough, nice to get out and share a few beers. My golf was as I expected TBH all over the place, highlight being 29 pts on Trump Saturday with 4 blobs 2 coming on 17 & 18.

Trump, Castle Stuart & Kingsbarns are not Scottish Links courses they are manufactured for visitors (mostly American) therefore I don't get the 'wrong grass' comment! St Andrews Old, Carnoustie @ Leven Links are traditional Scottish links.

Once again thanks to all for making it a great trip, here's too the next one :thup:


----------



## stevek1969 (May 3, 2016)

The grass for Trump was all imported from a turf field in Ireland not far from Migillan Point in Northern Ireland ,passed it a few times on the way to the Foyle Ferry going to Ballyliffen.


----------



## IanG (May 3, 2016)

...and the tail end charlies are still coming in....

Home now after a splendid & relaxed final 18 here with Chellie & her +1. 




As you can see the weather was good albeit a tad blowy in keeping with the rest of the trip. 

I'd like to reiterate my thanks to the herculean efforts made by the organisers who made the whole thing run so smoothly. From making the first payment to the end of today. everything has been handled with efficiency and a smile. Maybe you guys should go into business doing this for a living!

I enjoyed all the courses despite the challenging conditions. Sadly I seemed to have left my meagre golf skills at home somewhere but hey ho. Region3 and his pals Andy and Nigel deserve special mention for watching me nob it round on two days in a row. But actually the worst slow play we 4 saw was in the restaurant on Friday night!

Speaking of food, the best of the bunch for me was Cruden Bay who served up a seriously good lunch at a decent price. The raspberry goes to Trump who are just taking the mick with their prices. 

Surprise of the trip for me was how much I enjoyed Murcar despite the hailstones. Great varied track, very friendly club and excellently presented - no doubt benefitting from the Scottish Boy's being held there a few weeks back. 

Trump is the most arresting golf course I've ever seen and it was a real treat to play it twice. All the holes had their place and you felt you had the course to yourself at all times. It is still maturing and the fairways, while carpet smooth did not have the best surface for hitting shots. (I know this is a bit rich following my hacking around for two rounds !).  For me the mega long 18th is a disappointing bit of willy waving which is not in character with the rest of the course. Glorious looking off the tee, but nearly 600yards off the forward tees into the prevailing wind is daft. Despite that I came off my first round at Trump euphoric, thinking is was the best course I'd ever played, but I've calmed down now and it has dropped back down the rankings a bit. 

Carnoustie, which I've never played before, is sublime. I think you could play there every week for a year and still be learning the course. Biggest relief of the trip was playing Carnoustie and realising that every tee was right next to the previous green and not 500 yards along a manicured lawn a la Trump - no wonder it took us over 5 hours each day. Great tough par three's too. Carnoustie is certainly in my top 3. 

So a great trip all round and I look forward to seeing what the lads, if they have the stamina, might serve up for us in 2018.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 3, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Indeed but it's nothing to do with moisture levels, purely too lush a grass for a links course. A very broad leafed lush green grass rather than the nice fine stuff that goes brown in summer.
		
Click to expand...

There was a post of GCA on this - i think they messed up as they overseeded everything (doubt the greens) with the wrong grass to help get it open quicker - not sure of the variety (rye??) but they are now having to do the same with fescue to try and get it firmer and faster - I suspect it wil take a few years to get where it should be. Wish i could ave been there though as it does look the muts


----------



## Hobbit (May 3, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			There was a post of GCA on this - i think they messed up as they overseeded everything (doubt the greens) with the wrong grass to help get it open quicker - not sure of the variety (rye??) but they are now having to do the same with fescue to try and get it firmer and faster - I suspect it wil take a few years to get where it should be. Wish i could ave been there though as it does look the muts 

Click to expand...

We wish you'd been there Paul so that Stu could have drinking a buddy that could keep up with him...:rofl:


----------



## PNWokingham (May 3, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			We wish you'd been there Paul so that Stu could have drinking a buddy that could keep up with him...:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I can do a good job of drinking buddy with Stu - until he has walmed up and I have fallen over - need to then tag someone else to takeover


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 3, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			There was a post of GCA on this - i think they messed up as they overseeded everything (doubt the greens) with the wrong grass to help get it open quicker - not sure of the variety (rye??) but they are now having to do the same with fescue to try and get it firmer and faster - I suspect it wil take a few years to get where it should be. Wish i could ave been there though as it does look the muts 

Click to expand...

Paul I found this on the site, quite interesting what has been said:

_No judgment can be made while the course is in its infancy but one wonders if the owner will strive to get the course brown and crusty, fast and firm once it matures? To do so will require a change in the mix of rye grass and blended fescues that is presently utilized tee to green. Though rye provides a shade of green that contrasts beautifully against the dunes, its playing characteristics are a bit too sticky to provide the bouncy-bounce playing conditions that makes links golf its thought-provoking best._


----------



## davemc1 (May 3, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			I can do a good job of drinking buddy with Stu - until he has walmed up and I have fallen over - need to then tag someone else to takeover 

Click to expand...

You don't tag with stuey, you tap out....


----------



## richart (May 3, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			I can do a good job of drinking buddy with Stu - until he has walmed up and I have fallen over - need to then tag someone else to takeover 

Click to expand...

 Stu drinks ? He told me he was 'half a shandy man'.


----------



## Odvan (May 3, 2016)

Been home a couple of hours now.

Wont thank Pete, Birchy and Alan 'Basil' Partridge as that goes against our code, they'll think I fancy em otherwise 

What an epic trip, from Wednesday last week at Newburgh hosted by the wicked Hobbit straight through to Glenbervie today, hosted by the gracious Kenny. Many thanks to both :thup:

Murcar is getting a lot of plaudits and rightly so, it's a real beaut but Cruden was also something special, including the nine hole course which deserves a mention in itself.

Trump, I loved - Richart reviews very well, it was an absolute pleasure to be there in those surroundings from start to finish and soaking up each hole was a must. I was very grateful that we were returning for a second go and without the wind I don't think the walk would have been as much of a wee negative for some but yeah, it was a relief to play a course on Monday whereby the tee boxes were next to the last green!!

Which brings me onto Carnoustie - I get it!! What a course, what a course. In my infancy for top course experiences but blimey if ever a place demands course management, this is it. Just a wonderful, wonderful place to play. Ask me which of the two I'd go back to if I had the choice...Carnoustie all day long. 

Jim/Darren, a real pleasure to meet and play with you guys for the first time and fantastic to see you both ripping your fellow PPs to shreds (me included) after only a few holes of meeting :thup: 

The day I get all serious about events like this, shoot me (just don't give Glyn the gun as he'll only hit me below the knee cap...)

ACE :clap:


----------



## Jimaroid (May 3, 2016)

A few more thoughts and highlights as they occur to me...

On Cruden Bay, I've never been made as welcome in a clubhouse anywhere as well as that. As I arrived relatively early and on my own, every member of staff made an effort to speak to me and made me feel welcome. The food was great, I had brunch and dinner there and both were generous, well prepared and well priced. Special mention to the bar and club managers who both wanted to have a chat for no reason other than to make me feel at home. It's a small thing but Cruden Bay win my award for best service. They topped it all off with a wee bottle of whisky on the 1st tee and it came in very handy when my game fell to bits. Considering it was a "free" souvenir I was amazed to find it was a pretty decent drop too. 

On Murcar, I found it pretty much the hardest round of golf I've ever played. Even after our abandoned round and starting again following the passing of the hailstorm, there was no respite from that bitter wind at any point. The front 9 felt like an entire 18 holes with no shot ever going more than 150 yards. I'd love to play there again in better weather, there were some great holes that were spoiled by the unusual northerly forcefield of wind.

On Trump International, so much has already been said positive and negative. It's a wonderful experience and has to be seen to be believed. The thing I enjoyed the most? Well, I could spend all my days in the short-game practice area and be a happy man; it's the best practice facility I've seen. The course is immature yet mostly immaculate, I think the greens could be faster and better but it is still early in the season and can forgive that.  There are a couple of overly tricked-up holes but it is stunning and worthy of all accolade. It's a triumph of modern course design and in no way traditional - which I think is a good thing mostly. The elephant in the room, and the only significant negative for me really, is it's inescapably linked to Donald Trump and I'm really torn between the man and the facility he's helped put together.

On Carnoustie, a place of legend that I have fallen in love with. It's a vintage wine, dusty and murky in its external appearance but reveals itself as a rich and velvety experience to savour in every way. A perfect balance of risk and reward. I went in a lot of hazards on the outward 9 but at every point knew that it was my mistake and I never felt unfairly treated, I took my penalty and was still in play with a chance to scramble a save. It really made me think about every shot I played and at no point did I think it was unfair. I loved how the course moved me around in the wind, one hole I'd be knocking a driver as low and safely as possible and the next I'm allowed to unleash a high fade looking for as much wind assist as possible. It was a proper links course with perfect greens and I absolutely loved it. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## richart (May 3, 2016)

Junior said:



			Thanks for not mentioning my 7 putt................  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Now would I do that to a mate ?


----------



## grumpyjock (May 3, 2016)

From reading all the comments, it looks like you all enjoyed the trip north. Was in Dundee over the weekend but did not have the chance to visit you all at Carnoustie on Monday morning. If the ankle had been better I would have loved to accompany you on the trip.
Enjoy the memories and savour the moments.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 3, 2016)

Yesterday was my 5th time round Carnoustie and the course just gets better every time. It really is a superb test of golf!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 3, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Yesterday was my 5th time round Carnoustie and the course just gets better every time. It really is a superb test of golf!
		
Click to expand...

Hardest course I have ever played.

my game didn't suit Carnoustie


----------



## Val (May 3, 2016)

What was the scores on the doors? Who took the jug home?


----------



## Odvan (May 3, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hardest course I have ever played.

my game didn't suit Carnoustie 

Click to expand...

Nor did your meltdown. I just wished an 'independent' could have witnessed it


----------



## Rlburnside (May 3, 2016)

Good to read all your comments about your trip, having played Trump it brought back some good memories of the best course I have played.

That must of took some organising respect to those concerned.

Must try and play Carnoustie after the comments on here.


----------



## Birchy (May 3, 2016)

Well what a great trip, will sleep well tonight! Thanks to everyone for making the trip, seeing everyone having a ball and meeting new friends from all over the country makes all the hard work so worthwhile.

The courses we played we absolutely excellent, really enjoyed all of them.

Starting off with Newburgh last Wednesday with Hobbit hosting was a great way to kick it all off. The banter was brutal before we even hit a ball, lovely course which I didn't know even existed until Brian invited us! Had every type of weather ever recorded during the 18 holes which made the course look like a xmas card in the end!

After waking up overlooking the course at Cruden I could tell it was gonna be special. The variety of holes, elevation changes and views make it an absolutely fantastic experience. That par 5 on the front 9 that dog legged left was a great hole! Loved that despite making a balls of it.

Murcar was another fantastic layout which we didn't really get the full feel for due to the brutal conditions. I thought Cruden was a better course but having had to walk the front 9 with my head down so it stayed attached I would like another go! 8 points front 9 and 20 back summed it up for me.

Trump international, well what a place! Such a special layout and capable of being the best course in the UK. The whole place is geared up for everything from a group like us to a tour event, it's got something for everyone. The biggest letdown for me was the greens, I thought they were nowhere near quick enough and very fluffy. Still a very young course with potential to get to the top but not ready yet.

Carnoustie is a masterclass in course design. Every hole has you on your toes and you have to plot your way around and it forces you into mistakes by clever design rather than trying to smash the hell out of the ball. You can see why this place hosts the open and has been a great course for donkeys years. The greens were superb, these are like what trumps greens should have been, very smooth and very true which made it an absolute pleasure to putt on. If you can't putt on them there is no hope for you. 

All in all I loved every minute and really enjoyed meeting loads of the forum members that I hadn't already met. Enjoyed the company of all and would quite happily spend another 18 holes chasing that white ball around with anyone who attended. 

Until next time I wish everyone well and hopefully I will get a games with some more people over the season :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 3, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Back home after a great weekend. Big thanks to everyone I played with Gary, Josh, Paul, Kenny, Simon and Ben; great company and some good golf played by all... at times!  And also the guys at the curry and the pub last night! 

Also big thanks to the organisers, Scott, Peter and Glyn - a fantastic job creating the opportunity for all us forummers to come and play a great course (and lots of other great courses for those in the full trip). I, for one, really appreciate your efforts.

After the first round I also had it trending towards the best course I've played but after the rematch I've knocked it down a place or two. Great layout but, for me, needs to settle in a bit more and they really need to sort some of those bunkers out. 

Pretty happy with my golf, I must admit, definitely a touch harder today with the stronger wind but I slipped some shots stupidly so could have been better. Best claim to fame is probably playing all 36 holes with the same ball. Anyone else not lose any?

Hope you get some decent weather tomorrow and enjoy Carnoustie!
		
Click to expand...

Weirdly enough Kaz, I didnt lose one ball on Cruden (apart from a provisional, that I only looked for 30 seconds, as my original had been found), Mur(der)car, trump (both rounds) and Carnasty.

I did lose one on the St.Olaf 9 hole course though - mad innit?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 3, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Was going great. 24pts after 13 holes. Went after my tee shot on 14, which I creamed, but something popped in my wrist. Couldn't hold a club.... Now in A&E.
		
Click to expand...

Hope your OK Bri.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 3, 2016)

I've been trying to gather thoughts and work out what to say but I'm still just grinning away every time I look at the photos, Jimaroid's last post is actually very good, very accurate and rather more eloquent than I'm capable of being at the moment. To Glyverbirchy tours, or whatever we call them, just like everyone else has said, a massive thank you, all of the effort you guys put in created an astonishingly good trip for all of us. Pete was talking to me on the course yesterday about how when you play these top tracks you're creating memories, well, thanks to you guys there are so many memories for so many people that aren't going to fade. 

On the courses, I was trying to work out which one I think is my favourite and I can't. 

Cruden was wonderful, the views put a massive grin on my face so many times. I posted a while back about how some golfers I bumped into in a pub in Deal had told me that, and they were so right. 
Murcar I think is probably a very very good course and I totally understand why people were saying on Friday night that it was better than Cruden. The people saying that weren't those that were out at the start though! I don't think I've been that cold and wet on a course ever, when the hail is driving so hard that you can't put your face towards it you know it's a bad day. Unfortunately I never really recovered from those first aborted 4 holes, by the time we reached the turn on the second attempt I felt like I'd already played 36.
Until I saw Trump I thought Cruden was the most stunning course I'd ever seen visually but now it's the second. Not so much putting a big grin on your face (except for the top tees on 14 and 18) but such significant wow factors all the way round. Have to agree with those criticising the bunkers (too penal, I even ended up in one that had an overhang ffs) and fairways (too firm for my tastes) but those can be fixed and they really have created a great course, in terms of hole layout and challenge as well as looks.
Then finally Carnoustie - nothing at all to look at when compared to the earlier courses but just so many great holes. And of course the iconic history - I can say that I nailed a drive down Hogan's alley (probably won't mention too often that I duffed the second right up against the OOB fence, but hey, you get the idea). Next time the pros go there and they're all driving the 3rd I can say that I had a birdie on that hole. I can even say I hit my second on 18 into the same burn as VdV! (Again, I may not mention that I then knifed two dropped balls straight through the green onto the putting course)

This was my very first time in Scotland, let alone golfing in Scotland. Pretty sure it won't be the last though. To Scouser, AndyW, Wookie, Robobum, Lincoln Quaker, Jimaroid, Topoftheflop and his guest Dale, Duffers, Paperboy, HDID Kenny, Fairway dodger, Liverbirdie, Merv79 and Drive4show, I thank you for both the laughs and for putting up with my golf which alternated between pretty good and bloody awful, with a tendency towards the latter. And Karen, if you can play off the men's tees and still beat the vast majority of us, I don't care what Glyn says, you deserve your 7 shots!

See you next time!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 3, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I've been trying to gather thoughts and work out what to say but I'm still just grinning away every time I look at the photos, Jimaroid's last post is actually very good, very accurate and rather more eloquent than I'm capable of being at the moment. To Glyverbirchy tours, or whatever we call them, just like everyone else has said, a massive thank you, all of the effort you guys put in created an astonishingly good trip for all of us. Pete was talking to me on the course yesterday about how when you play these top tracks you're creating memories, well, thanks to you guys there are so many memories for so many people that aren't going to fade. 

On the courses, I was trying to work out which one I think is my favourite and I can't. 

Cruden was wonderful, the views put a massive grin on my face so many times. I posted a while back about how some golfers I bumped into in a pub in Deal had told me that, and they were so right. 
Murcar I think is probably a very very good course and I totally understand why people were saying on Friday night that it was better than Cruden. The people saying that weren't those that were out at the start though! I don't think I've been that cold and wet on a course ever, when the hail is driving so hard that you can't put your face towards it you know it's a bad day. Unfortunately I never really recovered from those first aborted 4 holes, by the time we reached the turn on the second attempt I felt like I'd already played 36.
Until I saw Trump I thought Cruden was the most stunning course I'd ever seen visually but now it's the second. Not so much putting a big grin on your face (except for the top tees on 14 and 18) but such significant wow factors all the way round. Have to agree with those criticising the bunkers (too penal, I even ended up in one that had an overhang ffs) and fairways (too firm for my tastes) but those can be fixed and they really have created a great course, in terms of hole layout and challenge as well as looks.
Then finally Carnoustie - nothing at all to look at when compared to the earlier courses but just so many great holes. And of course the iconic history - I can say that I nailed a drive down Hogan's alley (probably won't mention too often that I duffed the second right up against the OOB fence, but hey, you get the idea). Next time the pros go there and they're all driving the 3rd I can say that I had a birdie on that hole. I can even say I hit my second on 18 into the same burn as VdV! (Again, I may not mention that I then knifed two dropped balls straight through the green onto the putting course)

This was my very first time in Scotland, let alone golfing in Scotland. Pretty sure it won't be the last though. To Scouser, AndyW, Wookie, Robobum, Lincoln Quaker, Jimaroid, Topoftheflop and his guest Dale, Duffers, Paperboy, HDID Kenny, Fairway dodger, Liverbirdie, Merv79 and Drive4show, I thank you for both the laughs and for putting up with my golf which alternated between pretty good and bloody awful, with a tendency towards the latter. And Karen, if you can play off the men's tees and still beat the vast majority of us, I don't care what Glyn says, you deserve your 7 shots!

See you next time!
		
Click to expand...

Can someone tell Oxford Comma, that I'm supposed to do the longest review. Got my work cut out now.

Might leave it till tomorrow night, and drink my Cruden Whisky with it, as still plum tuckered out!

In the meantime, wouldn't mind seeing some more of the photos people took, and further reviews of the courses. Always interested to get peoples different perspectives on the same course, and at times can even change your mind, or make you look at things differently.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 4, 2016)

Forgot to mention the food and drink. 

Thanks to Cruden for the whisky. Is that not great from a starter? Here's some tees lads, some pencils, and some whisky.
Murcar: Whisky is good, but try not to let Paperboy drink quite so much of it before his round.
To Trump: Get some pastry-based goodness onto your refreshment carts! That was very disappointing, all we had on offer was overpriced cold drinks, bags of crisps, and lukewarm tea.
And Carnoustie: Richart is right, those were seriously great pies at the halfway hut. Messy as anything, I think ideally you actually want a plate, knife, fork and bib for those, but anything that tastes that good can be forgiven.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 4, 2016)

I should probably have thought a little more about what I wanted to post before I started, but one more.

Just looked at the scores. As far as I can see, there were 196 rounds of golf started across the 5 days (I'm not including the additional courses). And ONE of them finished with a score better than handicap. You know it's been tough when the words "27? Good score, well done" are being said every day ...


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 4, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Can someone tell Oxford Comma, that I'm supposed to do the longest review. Got my work cut out now.

Might leave it till tomorrow night, and drink my Cruden Whisky with it, as still plum tuckered out!

In the meantime, wouldn't mind seeing some more of the photos people took, and further reviews of the courses. Always interested to get peoples different perspectives on the same course, and at times can even change your mind, or make you look at things differently.
		
Click to expand...

If you want a further review of the courses then personally I thought Trump was exactly what I wanted.  I remember seeing pictures of it when it was first opened and thinking, that looks superb, I'd love to play there. I had paid a fair whack to come along and also driven 8 or so hours to get there.  So I was after something spectacular, and that is what Trump gave me. I am not the greatest golfer in the world so I was after some 'bang for my buck' in that I was constantly saying 'wow', and Trump gave me that.  I really liked the fact that you felt very isolated and at times it felt like you were the only ones out there. Me and my plus one got there silly early on the Saturday but that gave us a couple of hours to use all the practice facilities which were superb. I fully get that the greens and quality of the fairways are not what they arguably should be for a top 10 course in the UK and it needs time to bed in and mature a bit, but personally that did not overly bother me.  I played my best golf on that day as well which always helps, plus I'm a sucker for a raised tee.  As I'm shallow like that.

Carnoustie beat me up a bit to be honest. This was frustrating as on the rare occasion where I managed to hit a half decent drive I scored OK, so I could see a hacker like me could score on it.  But it was still enjoyable and I completely get the argument that you could play it every day of the week and not get bored of it and due to it's excellence, it would provide a fresh challenge every day. Where as the wow factor could ware off a bit on Trump after playing it a few times. But looking purely at this trip, I'm not going to be playing them every day of the week, so I enjoyed Trump more as an one (or two) off 'wow experience', which is personally just what I was after.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 4, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Weirdly enough Kaz, I didnt lose one ball on Cruden (apart from a provisional, that I only looked for 30 seconds, as my original had been found), Mur(der)car, trump (both rounds) and Carnasty.

I did lose one on the St.Olaf 9 hole course though - mad innit?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty good peter, I wouldn't have thought much chance of anyone doing that. Shame about the one on the 9 holer!

On reflection it was pretty hard to miss the massive fairways at trump!


----------



## chellie (May 4, 2016)

Was too knackered to post when we got back last night. Only stopped off once for food, which may surprise some, but it took us ages to get home. Combination of roadworks, volume of traffic and speed restrictions.

What a fabulous trip. Courses were amazing. Huge thanks again to Peter, Scott and Glyn for organising it.


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2016)

I've always said that if I had to choose anywhere to play my last game of golf it would be Carnoustie, preferably on a nice Summer's evening with hardly a puff of wind.
Absolutely fantastic course.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 4, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			And Karen, if you can play off the men's tees and still beat the vast majority of us, I don't care what Glyn says, you deserve your 7 shots!
		
Click to expand...

Don't want to be too critical given the amazing job and amount of work the guys did but the refusal to adjust handicaps for a mixed comp was the one misstep. I'll have to content myself with the knowledge I gave you all 7 courtesy shots per round and still beat most of you.

:whoo:



Oxfordcomma said:



			I should probably have thought a little more about what I wanted to post before I started, but one more.

Just looked at the scores. As far as I can see, there were 196 rounds of golf started across the 5 days (I'm not including the additional courses). And ONE of them finished with a score better than handicap. You know it's been tough when the words "27? Good score, well done" are being said every day ... 

Click to expand...

Given the handicapping issue its not apparent from the stableford scores but I smashed my handicap on Saturday at trump. Gross 80 net 77 vs SSS 79 on a day nobody else got anywhere near theirs. Pretty chuffed with that round.


----------



## IanG (May 4, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Given the handicapping issue its not apparent from the stableford scores but I smashed my handicap on Saturday at trump. Gross 80 net 77 vs SSS 79 on a day nobody else got anywhere near theirs. Pretty chuffed with that round.
		
Click to expand...

Great shooting Karen - you're right to be chuffed.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (May 4, 2016)

Can only echo what has already been said on the previous pages. A great organisational effort from the chaps that enabled us to tick a few big courses off the bucket list. 
It was very difficult to choose a favourite but even though I found Trump aesthetically perfect, I've never seen more beautiful views from a golf course than that of Cruden. 
Attached is a pic from the uphill climb to the tee on 9! Had to stop a few times to push Hobbit up to the top!


----------



## garyinderry (May 4, 2016)

Will someone post some scores for heavens sake.


----------



## Hobbit (May 4, 2016)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Can only echo what has already been said on the previous pages. A great organisational effort from the chaps that enabled us to tick a few big courses off the bucket list. 
It was very difficult to choose a favourite but even though I found Trump aesthetically perfect, I've never seen more beautiful views from a golf course than that of Cruden. 
Attached is a pic from the uphill climb to the tee on 9! Had to stop a few times to push Hobbit up to the top! 
View attachment 19247

Click to expand...

Can't believe you wouldn't give me that piggy back, you being an athlete an all!

Carnoustie is fantastic. Talk about having to manage your way around a course! 

Cruden, apart from that stupid hill, was to die for - and nearly did me. And it had a club feel, which I didn't get from Carnoustie.


----------



## Paperboy (May 4, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			On reflection it was pretty hard to miss the massive fairways at trump! 

Click to expand...

Speak for yourself, try it with a dirty cut/slice


----------



## rickg (May 4, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Will someone post some scores for heavens sake.
		
Click to expand...

https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx?resid=AFAB0DF2315827BB!960&app=Excel&authkey=!AMspipYDQ547qG0


----------



## garyinderry (May 4, 2016)

rickg said:



https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx?resid=AFAB0DF2315827BB!960&app=Excel&authkey=!AMspipYDQ547qG0

Click to expand...

Tough scoring. :swing:


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2016)

rickg said:



https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx?resid=AFAB0DF2315827BB!960&app=Excel&authkey=!AMspipYDQ547qG0

Click to expand...

Did Richart only play 9 holes on a couple of days???
I know his back is a bit dodgy but it's a shame he couldn't manage 18......


----------



## richart (May 4, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Did Richart only play 9 holes on a couple of days???
I know his back is a bit dodgy but it's a shame he couldn't manage 18......


Click to expand...

 I only played the down wind holes at Trump.


----------



## richart (May 4, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Can't believe you wouldn't give me that piggy back, you being an athlete an all!

Carnoustie is fantastic. Talk about having to manage your way around a course! 

Cruden, apart from that stupid hill, was to die for - and nearly did me. And it had a club feel, which I didn't get from Carnoustie.
		
Click to expand...

 Murcar is the one to join Brian.:thup: 

Can't believe it is not higher ranked. Best greens apart from Carnoustie, every hole different, some quirky ones, very friendly and the view from the clubhouse was stunning. Could you check out country membership for me.


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2016)

richart said:



			I only played the down wind holes at Trump.

Click to expand...

Ahh that's why.
I knew there had to be a good reason for it, player of your caliber and all.


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 4, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Break 90 points over 3 rounds your the winner.
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad prediction :thup:


----------



## Junior (May 4, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Tough scoring. :swing:
		
Click to expand...


You know its going to be tough when the starter at Trump tells you "25 points will be a great score today" ....

Carnoustie is a funny one.  Its a course where you feel you have played OK, but walk off with a rubbish score.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 4, 2016)

rickg said:



https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx?resid=AFAB0DF2315827BB!960&app=Excel&authkey=!AMspipYDQ547qG0

Click to expand...

40 points at Carnoustie. Wow, that was some scoring.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 4, 2016)

richart said:



			Murcar is the one to join Brian.:thup: 

Can't believe it is not higher ranked. Best greens apart from Carnoustie, every hole different, some quirky ones, very friendly and the view from the clubhouse was stunning. Could you check out country membership for me.

Click to expand...

I spoke to the Secretary at Murcar and she is quite disappointed that the club is no longer in the top 100. It certainly would be if it was down to me.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 4, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Cruden, apart from that stupid hill, was to die for - and nearly did me. And it had a club feel, which I didn't get from Carnoustie.
		
Click to expand...

I felt a little saddened by Carnoustie, decent facilities in the visitors golf centre and yet it doesn't get enough footfall to keep the cafÃ© open all day.


----------



## bernix (May 4, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I spoke to the Secretary at Murcar and she is quite disappointed that the club is no longer in the top 100. It certainly would be if it was down to me.
		
Click to expand...

+1
one of the finest links courses i ever played if you forget about that 7th (?) hole with the raised green. made the green but still finished at the bottom of the mount
it is sometimes hard to let your judgement of a course not being influenced by the score you recorded but i try to be dispassionate.
thanks again to all my playing partners who made me feel most welcome and to a BIG THANKS to the organizers birchy, LQ & lb. if you ever do this again count on me to join in!


----------



## richart (May 4, 2016)

bernix said:



			+1
one of the finest links courses i ever played if you forget about that 7th (?) hole with the raised green. made the green but still finished at the bottom of the mount
it is sometimes hard to let your judgement of a course not being influenced by the score you recorded but i try to be dispassionate.
thanks again to all my playing partners who made me feel most welcome and to a BIG THANKS to the organizers birchy, LQ & lb. if you ever do this again count on me to join in!
		
Click to expand...

 You always had a smile on your face, so thought you were having a good time.


----------



## bernix (May 4, 2016)

you didnt see me after 3-putting 6 of the final 7 holes at my 1st trump outing did you


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 4, 2016)

bernix said:



			you didnt see me after 3-putting 6 of the final 7 holes at my 1st trump outing did you
		
Click to expand...

I did.


----------



## bernix (May 4, 2016)

the curry and some pints with junior brought a the smile back up in my face


----------



## Hobbit (May 4, 2016)

richart said:



			Murcar is the one to join Brian.:thup: 

Can't believe it is not higher ranked. Best greens apart from Carnoustie, every hole different, some quirky ones, very friendly and the view from the clubhouse was stunning. Could you check out country membership for me.

Click to expand...

I've not played Murcar, even though its less than a mile from the office. Too tempting?

And of course, Country membership comes with access to one of our spare bedrooms at no charge...


----------



## richart (May 4, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I've not played Murcar, even though its less than a mile from the office. Too tempting?

And of course, Country membership comes with access to one of our spare bedrooms at no charge...
		
Click to expand...

Always said you were a good bloke, despite what the others say.


----------



## rickg (May 4, 2016)

richart said:



			Always said you were a good bloke, despite what the others say.

Click to expand...

Bit limp wristed if you ask me....


----------



## Hobbit (May 4, 2016)

rickg said:



			Bit limp wristed if you ask me....

Click to expand...

Didn't you complaining last time you tart!


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 4, 2016)

So I can't really add anything that hasn't already been said and probably not quite so eloquently but that was one hell of a trip and exceeded all expectations, especially after looking at the weather forecast in the week leading up.  Thanks to Pete, Scott and Glynn for all the work that was put in to get this thing organised.  Thanks to all my playing partners over the few days that made every round enjoyable even if my golf was questionable. Meeting and playing golf with the fine ladies and gentlemen of the forum is always a real pleasure. Special mention to Karen for her play around Trump, that was a great score in tough conditions and was an eye opening experience on what it's like to play proper golf. 

Trump was spectacular, tee shots were played from elevated positions to fairways framed by huge dunes and pretty much offered exceptional views where ever you went.  The practice facilities were great but the clubhouse was a tad on the small side.  I am glad we got to play it twice but if I was up in the Aberdeen area again I would probably choose to play at Murcar over it instead.

The clubhouse and welcome at Murcar was fantastic and it very much had a friendly members club vibe.  The course itself was superb with plenty of elevation changes run offs and well placed bunkers.  You get the feeling that each time you played the course it would throw up a different challenge.

Last of the bunch was Carnoustie, my favorite of the trip by far.  It doesn't have the wow factor views of Trump and doesn't need them.  The course is just as tough but in a much more subtle way.  This is down to brilliant course design, there are always plenty of hazards to avoid on every shot but it gave you a feeling that you had a chance (slim) to make a score.  The greens were the best of the trip and the general condition was great.  Overall I would say Trumps course sums him up nicely,  a little in your face with a look at me personality where as Carnoustie is just pure class and knows it.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 4, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Can't believe you wouldn't give me that piggy back, you being an athlete an all!

Carnoustie is fantastic. Talk about having to manage your way around a course! 

Cruden, apart from that stupid hill, was to die for - and nearly did me. And it had a club feel, which I didn't get from Carnoustie.
		
Click to expand...

when are you joining cruden then Bri. Get it done 

carnoustie had no club atmosphere at all, just felt like a load of golf courses, very similar to Woburn with zero club feeling.


----------



## Robobum (May 4, 2016)

Pete, Glynn, Scott - fantastic! Thank you so much for all your efforts in arranging this amazing trip. Top flooking drawer!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I've not played Murcar, even though its less than a mile from the office. Too tempting?

And of course, Country membership comes with access to one of our spare bedrooms at no charge...
		
Click to expand...

I see they hold a Seniors Open in June Brian. Could be a weeks road trip for next year????
Qualifying criteria are age 55 or over and max handicap of 28. Richart qualifies on both counts.


----------



## bluewolf (May 5, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			when are you joining cruden then Bri. Get it done 

carnoustie had no club atmosphere at all, just felt like a load of golf courses, very similar to Woburn with zero club feeling.
		
Click to expand...

It should be pointed out that Carnoustie itself isn't a Club as such. It is just a selection of courses. The Clubs are all separate entities and are situated across the road. We went into the Caledonia Club on the Thursday and it was very friendly, and did have that "Club" feel...

It should also be stated that the membership fees for Carnoustie (2 courses - then 3 when a spot opens up) and one of the Clubs opposite are a grand total of Â£510 - Â£360 for Carnoustie & Â£150 for the Club fees.. Not too shabby I thought


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Carnoustie had no club atmosphere at all, just felt like a load of golf courses, very similar to Woburn with zero club feeling.
		
Click to expand...

When we used to go and play it in the 90's there was nothing there at all. The hotel hadn't been built and the ticket office was just like a public convenience.
Nowhere to get anything to eat, we used to have to nip into the town between rounds and find a bakers to get a pie and a "sticky wullie"....
Still didn't detract from the experience though.
A day spent there, 18 on the Burnside followed by 18 on the Championship was the highlight of our week without quetion.
And we played some lovely courses whilst we were up there.


----------



## Hobbit (May 5, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			And we played some lovely courses whilst we were up there.
		
Click to expand...

Monifeith is just up the road. It's a cracking course, think it's been an Open qualifier. And a night out in Dundee is an education!


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Monifeith is just up the road. It's a cracking course, think it's been an Open qualifier. And a night out in Dundee is an education!
		
Click to expand...

Played Panmure, Scotscraig, Lundin, Leven, Montrose, Downfield, Ladybank, Alyth, Blairgowrie and Pitlochry to name just a few Brian.
Obviously we were staying "below" Carnoustie (just shy of Perth).


----------



## Hobbit (May 5, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Played Panmure, Scotscraig, Lundin, Leven, Montrose, Downfield, Ladybank, Alyth, Blairgowrie and Pitlochry to name just a few Brian.
Obviously we were staying "below" Carnoustie (just shy of Perth).
		
Click to expand...

sounds like you were on the same trip. Kirriemuir and Crief too.


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			sounds like you were on the same trip. Kirriemuir and Crief too.
		
Click to expand...

Kirriemuir has a Seniors Open the day after Murcar!
Worth playing Brian??
I can sense a road trip......


----------



## Hobbit (May 5, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Kirriemuir has a Seniors Open the day after Murcar!
Worth playing Brian??
I can sense a road trip......
		
Click to expand...

Kirriemuir is a James Braid designed course. It's the one I remember most from that trip. I'd happily play there any day and twice on Sunday's.


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Kirriemuir is a James Braid designed course. It's the one I remember most from that trip. I'd happily play there any day and twice on Sunday's.
		
Click to expand...

You're not helping Brian!


----------



## bernix (May 5, 2016)

i preferred Panmure to Monifieth or Scottscraig. All very similar inland links courses and really liked all 3


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2016)

bernix said:



			i preferred Panmure to Monifieth or Scottscraig.
		
Click to expand...

Panmure was okay, tough as old boots.
But the 1st 2 holes, and the last 2 were a bit of a letdown.
I never played Monifieth but thought Scotscraig was fantastic.
If I do return, I wouldn't mind giving Alyth another bash.
Off the radar for most people, but well worth a visit.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 5, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Panmure was okay, tough as old boots.
But the 1st 2 holes, and the last 2 were a bit of a letdown.
I never played Monifieth but thought Scotscraig was fantastic.
If I do return, I wouldn't mind giving Alyth another bash.
Off the radar for most people, but well worth a visit.
		
Click to expand...

Scotscraig is a great course and some really good changes going, maybe I'm biased as I'm a member there but its a tough course.


----------



## Region3 (May 5, 2016)

A few more thoughts now I've had time to reflect.

*Cruden Bay.*

A beautiful place to play golf. Everyone I spoke to at home before we played had said how good it was and that I would love it. Maybe I'm just a grumpy so-and-so but it didn't live up to the hype for me as a golf course.
The best place by far we played at for general scenery, but plonk those 18 holes in the middle of Leicestershire and it wouldn't be a course I went out of my way for.

Below is my favourite pic of those I took there. Gorgeous.

As an aside - but relevant to some others comments in the thread - the green you see bottom left is hidden from view for your approach. What nobody knew was that it was out of play and there was a temporary green on top of the hill (further right in the pic). Laser guys were ok, but a few GPS'ers had a wedge back to the green! :rofl:

Oh, and bearing in mind the mix up with the food, I wouldn't be in the least surprised if the whisky shouldn't have been ours.





*Murcar*

I was looking forward to playing all of the courses on the trip, but this was the least anticipated for me. I knew it had hosted the ET matchplay last year but other than that I'd not heard anything about it, so it was (in my head anyway) a filler round between the other courses.

It was probably overall the worst weather conditions we had over the 5 days (even excluding the hailstorm that some had to put up with before the whole shebang was declared a false start) so not easy to appreciate your surroundings, but the views were just nice but nothing special.
The golf course on the other hand is an absolute belter, with lots of variety in the hole designs and plenty to make you think - even if those thoughts are "I've just smashed a drive on this par 4 and I've got no chance of reaching the green with my second in this wind" 

I'm probably alone in this, but I thought it was the second best "golf course" of the trip.


*Trump International*

The whole place leaves you with a sense of grandeur, right from the word go with the slow drive through the grounds just to get to the car park.

The range is free. There are bays marked on the ground, each with its own pyramid of balls. If you run out just grab some more from the barrels full to the brim of TaylorMade range balls.
I didn't use the short game area, but it looked like a couple of well contoured greens with a choice of flags to aim at. Again, just grab a load of balls from the barrel and hit away, you don't even have to collect them - they have someone do that.

We each got a little tartan bag with course planner, scorecard, pencil and a few tees which was a nice touch. The bag will come in handy for keeping odds bits and bobs in.

The service is very 5-star, but there's just something about being called 'sir' all the time that makes me uneasy. I'd feel much more at ease if I was spoken to like I was an old friend than a knight of the realm. Maybe the target audience for the course like it that way, but I felt more at home on the first two days.

Onto the course, and pretty much every hole is visually stunning. I've already covered that I'm a grumpy git, but I couldn't help get the feeling that the holes were designed more as a statement than a test of golf. Sure, there were some great holes but a lot of them I thought were ordinary if you take the scenery away.
Take the 14th as an example. Most people have commented about it being breathtaking from the tee and I agree, visually it might be the best I've seen, but take the dunes away and you have a slight dog leg left with a raised tee. I don't remember if there were any hazards on the hole, or even how long it was (I hit 3w - wedge the first day), but apart from needing to hit a 30yd wide fairway there wasn't really a challenge to it.

Talking of the fairways, I thought they were too wide and aside from the odd fairway bunker (or 5 in the case of the 18th!) not too much to think about - not that I hit them all mind. There's maybe 10'-15' of semi rough, then we come to the dunes. I don't know if it's just the way that type of grass grows or if you can manage it, but it's pretty pointless IMO on a golf course.
Make the rough bad enough that I have to hack out with a wedge, or even take a penalty drop, but more balls must be lost in that stuff than found so you might as well line the edge of it with white stakes and knock half an hour off the 5.5hr round we had.

Don't get me wrong, I loved the place and thought it was a very good golf course, but it didn't live up to the hype as potentially the best in the world.


*Carnoustie*

What a contrast Carnoustie is to Trump. Very understated and not shouting 'look at me' in any way, but what a golf course!

My game had gotten steadily worse all trip culminating in me not having a clue what I was doing on the last day, but even though I didn't finish many holes I was more than happy just walking round and taking the course in. No big elevation changes like the first 3 we played, but to make a score, each shot needs to be thought about and the course 'navigated' rather more than most of us are used to.

I was expecting an unplayable beast, but what I found was a very challenging (but scoreable with good play and decisions), subtle and charming golf course that I would love to go back to.
Definitely the best of the 4 for me.

It was also the only course of the 4 to have a halfway hut (albeit Trump had a cart come round with pop, sweets and hot drinks, but it's not the same).
Nothing cooked to order but pies etc in a heated display unit. I tried a 'bridie' and it was lovely. A pastie but without the veg, what's not to like :thup:




And once again to the organisers.... :cheers:


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 5, 2016)

Good write up Gary and I'm glad to hear someone shares my view of that 14th hole at trump! 

My first impression of trump was fantastic but it dropped a bit on a second playing. Still a great, albeit showy, course but I rate a few I've played, including Carnoustie, higher.


----------



## Paperboy (May 5, 2016)

If you hit 3W then a wedge into 14 then you hit it forum distances. I hit my best 3W then my best 3H just to get pin high!!

Did you mean 13 was 3W, wedge?


----------



## rickg (May 5, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			If you hit 3W then a wedge into 14 then you hit it forum distances. I hit my best 3W then my best 3H just to get pin high!!

Did you mean 13 was 3W, wedge?
		
Click to expand...

I was with Gary when he hit his 3W, wedge into 14.
It's definitely not a long hole....I hit driver wedge on both days. Definitely got a lot of run on the drive. I suppose it could play long if the drive is hit high and stops when it lands.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 5, 2016)

I agree with most of these comments. On the surface, Trump is spectacular but when you actually analyse the holes, individually they are all very playable with sensible course management and not overly difficult. I can't remember if I hit driver or 3w on 14th (think it was driver) but I only had a wedge into the green as well.

Carnoustie is a far more demanding test of golf.


----------



## Region3 (May 5, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			If you hit 3W then a wedge into 14 then you hit it forum distances. I hit my best 3W then my best 3H just to get pin high!!

Did you mean 13 was 3W, wedge?
		
Click to expand...

13 was the par 3? I hit 4 iron there first day.

I could be remembering 14 wrong I guess but I don't think so. I've just looked at the planner again and it's only 370 and was with the wind from an elevated tee so a good hit with a 3W but not ridiculous. I suppose it's less believable if I said I only had half a gap wedge in as well?


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 5, 2016)

rickg said:



			I was with Gary when he hit his 3W, wedge into 14.
It's definitely not a long hole....I hit driver wedge on both days. Definitely got a lot of run on the drive. I suppose it could play long if the drive is hit high and stops when it lands.
		
Click to expand...

Driver 6i for me on day 1. Needed 5h on day 2 but I duffed the drive.


----------



## Region3 (May 5, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I agree with most of these comments. On the surface, Trump is spectacular but when you actually analyse the holes, individually they are all very playable with sensible course management and not overly difficult. I can't remember if I hit driver or 3w on 14th (think it was driver) but I only had a wedge into the green as well.

Carnoustie is a far more demanding test of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Is the grass on those dunes common to a lot of links courses, or have they made it like that on purpose?

Thinking about it, Burnham's rough rough is like that too.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 5, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			If you hit 3W then a wedge into 14 then you hit it forum distances. I hit my best 3W then my best 3H just to get pin high!!

Did you mean 13 was 3W, wedge?
		
Click to expand...

Nah, definitely the 14th. He hit a very nice 3W there.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 5, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Is the grass on those dunes common to a lot of links courses, or have they made it like that on purpose?

Thinking about it, Burnham's rough rough is like that too.
		
Click to expand...

According to the press blurb Gary, they planted squillions of clumps of marram grass to stabilise the dunes. Common grass on links courses although you can see how it hasn't yet fully bedded in as some areas of the dunes are still very sandy and there were lots of holes that you can easily break your ankle in if not taking care. I'm sure with time it will bed in more and improve.


----------



## davemc1 (May 5, 2016)

Enjoyed the write up Gary, pretty much spot on. 

Only issue is with your summary of 14 and if you could disregard the dunes. Is this not the same with a lot of iconic holes? Ie, fill in 17 at sawgrass with turf. Not much if a hole then? 

Anyway, this could be me just being pedantic. 

Which is very unlike me...


----------



## Region3 (May 5, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Enjoyed the write up Gary, pretty much spot on. 

Only issue is with your summary of 14 and if you could disregard the dunes. Is this not the same with a lot of iconic holes? Ie, fill in 17 at sawgrass with turf. Not much if a hole then? 

Anyway, this could be me just being pedantic. 

Which is very unlike me... 

Click to expand...

I sort of see what you're saying. A lot of iconic holes are iconic because of their surroundings, but mostly those features (like the 17th at Sawgrass) are very much in play and can be the cause of cards being ruined.
To get into any sort of trouble on 14 at Trump you'd have to hit a very bad shot*.

_*With apologies to anybody who racked up a big number on 14 at Trump _


----------



## Paperboy (May 5, 2016)

Region3 said:



			13 was the par 3? I hit 4 iron there first day.

I could be remembering 14 wrong I guess but I don't think so. I've just looked at the planner again and it's only 370 and was with the wind from an elevated tee so a good hit with a 3W but not ridiculous. I suppose it's less believable if I said I only had half a gap wedge in as well? 

Click to expand...

Nope I'm remembering the 12th. My mistake, if I felt comfortable I'd have been hitting a 8 or 9 iron after my 3W.


----------



## Val (May 5, 2016)

So in essence Trump for all its stunning views and large dunes has some mediocre holes which you forget about because of the dunes but all in all its a decent course.

Reminds me of a place in Southport


----------



## Junior (May 5, 2016)

Val said:



			So in essence Trump for all its stunning views and large dunes has some mediocre holes which you forget about because of the dunes but all in all its a decent course.

Reminds me of a place in Southport 

Click to expand...

:thup:  I think I know the place......


----------



## Region3 (May 5, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Nope I'm remembering the 12th. My mistake, if I felt comfortable I'd have been hitting a 8 or 9 iron after my 3W.
		
Click to expand...

If I remember right, the 12th was only a short hole as well, but into the wind. On the first day I hit a really good drive and had a 6 iron left. Walking up to the green someone (later found out it was Merv) in the group behind had put it 40yds past me!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2016)

The 14th was also SI 2 and I'm sure when we played we were helped by the following wind, one bunker near the green, maybe it's easier off the whites as it's straight down the fairway, the other 3 mens tees were all left of us and back, making the hole a more dog leg left and you have to drive over dunes.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Driver 6i for me on day 1. Needed 5h on day 2 but I duffed the drive.
		
Click to expand...

Was that off the Ladies Tees Karen? &#128515;


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 5, 2016)

Sorry Gary I'm with Dave on this if you dismiss the views/surrounds etc and take a hole as a tee & green they are all dull.
A lot of the white tees including 14th have been pulled well forward from when I 1st played it, the tee on 14 was as you walked up the path so you were driving needing to carry almost 175yrds to reach the fairway, I asked the starter about this and he explained that they shortened the course to help meet their target time of 41/2 hr rounds.

I am unlikely to play either Trump or Carnoustie again unless I get an invite or a very good rate simply because golf should not cost Â£140 + for a round. Again like others have said Murcar was the surprise for me, great course & value for money.


----------



## Junior (May 5, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Sorry Gary I'm with Dave on this if you dismiss the views/surrounds etc and take a hole as a tee & green they are all dull.
A lot of the white tees including 14th have been pulled well forward from when I 1st played it, the tee on 14 was as you walked up the path so you were driving needing to carry almost 175yrds to reach the fairway, I asked the starter about this and he explained that they shortened the course to help meet their target time of 41/2 hr rounds.

I am unlikely to play either Trump or Carnoustie again unless I get an invite or a very good rate simply because golf should not cost Â£140 + for a round. Again like others have said Murcar was the surprise for me, great course & value for money.
		
Click to expand...

Agree regarding the fees.  I just checked out of curiosity and the visitor fee for Murcar is Â£105 and Â£130 for the weekend.  Glyverbirchy tours did us proud there.


----------



## richart (May 5, 2016)

Junior said:



			Agree regarding the fees.  I just checked out of curiosity and the visitor fee for Murcar is Â£105 and Â£130 for the weekend.  Glyverbirchy tours did us proud there.
		
Click to expand...

 and some of us got extra holes for our money.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 5, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Was that off the Ladies Tees Karen? &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Lol, nope!


----------



## Jimaroid (May 5, 2016)

richart said:



			and some of us got extra holes for our money.

Click to expand...

I would've preferred to keep the birdie...

Don't like to talk about it though.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 5, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			I would've preferred to keep the birdie...

Don't like to talk about it though. 

Click to expand...

we can talk about your next effort tho as you got full value for money out of the hole that time  :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Lol, nope!
		
Click to expand...

Bet you didn't kiss your fellow players at the end of the round either? &#128515;


----------



## Jimaroid (May 5, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			we can talk about your next effort tho as you got full value for money out of the hole that time  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

What? I've got a lifetime average of 4.5 for that hole now. Better than most 1st holes for me.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 5, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			What? I've got a lifetime average of 4.5 for that hole now. Better than most 1st holes for me. 

Click to expand...

Oh I apologise  it was Ben that went awol on that hole the 2nd time round. I thought it was you, I just went awol from 10 to 16


----------



## Jimaroid (May 5, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh I apologise  it was Ben that went awol on that hole the 2nd time round. I thought it was you, I just went awol from 10 to 16 

Click to expand...

Nah, no apologies needed, it was pretty funny to go and double bogey it the second attempt. I'm sure that bunker wasn't so welcoming the first time.


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2016)

Junior said:



			Agree regarding the fees.  I just checked out of curiosity and the visitor fee for Murcar is Â£105 and Â£130 for the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Â£16.00 to enter the Seniors Open!
oo:


----------



## Junior (May 6, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Â£16.00 to enter the Seniors Open!
oo:
		
Click to expand...

That's a wonderful deal.  Infact, I'd go as far as to say you would struggle to find a better one.  The advertised fee is probably to fleece overseas visitors ???


----------



## Junior (May 6, 2016)

richart said:



			and some of us got extra holes for our money.

Click to expand...

I got my monies-worth on the first par 3


----------



## richart (May 6, 2016)

Junior said:



			I got my monies-worth on the first par 3 

Click to expand...

 Didn't notice Andy.

I did notice a playing partner six putt at Trump. Not sure why he didn't use his chipper. A real hacker also putted into a bunker (again)


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 6, 2016)

1,100 miles, six courses, five 'hotels', 10 playing partners, five lost balls (12 found ), no sleep & a car that smells like a Glaswegian dosser! Can only mean I survived my Virgin GM Forum Tour almost intact (think Stu might have molested me along with everyone else in http://www.theabercrombie-aberdeen.co.uk/gallery on Fri/Sat & not quite sure what went on in Club Tropicana but we lost two men in the process)

First & foremost my sincere thanks go to Peter, Scott and Glyn for organising the whole trip. RickG mentioned it to me last autumn & it sounded great. Turned out to be epic!

Didn't know what to expect until I turned up at Murcar at 11.15 for my 11.50 tee time after a long drive up from St. Andrews in driving snow, sleet & 40mph winds with snow ploughs clearing the A90 only to find golfers on the 1st tee! After having parked up for 5 minutes my car was engulfed with snow & hail on one side leaving me to view a solitary golfer (idiot) practicing on the range. Took me 20 minutes to sum up the 'courage' to dart the 30 yards into the clubhouse from my car whereupon I found the bedraggled remains of those that had managed a few holes before being dragged to sanctity of the clubhouse.

A large Glen Moray whisky & 5 layers later we were on the tee with SimonChellie, Mrs Chellie & Bernix (Thanks for the ball). Great course but spoilt a little for me by having to play a strong NE wind when it was designed for a SW from inland. I could imagine being a member there with its friendly staff & fantastic facilities along with a beguiling course & the nodding approval of several supply vessels bobbing on the North Sea.

After a night on the town in Aberdeen :cheers: (gloss over that for now) we woke up, eventually, to sunshine  it was onto Trump International. The 2 mile drive from entrance to clubhouse really was special then the sight of the Saltire flying above the clubhouse & the guys on the magnificent practice facilities warmed the cockles. Stu & RickG shared a Bromance while I fished out damp kit our of the boot.

Starter Bob informed Wookie, Paperboy, Wes & I about going left on most of the holes on way out. Result, two lost balls off the tee & two in the mire left!  If he wasn't so gracious he would have asked us to play off the Reds to allow us to reach the fairway. Paperboy managed a Par free round whilst birding the 7th after driving the green :blah: & Wookie destroyed holes 3 & 4 (birdie, birdie) with a chip in on 4th the highlight of the round. Wes, sort your bunker play out lad! (pics of Paperboy attempting escapology at 13th & failing miserably :rofl. 

Trump was stunning, especially on Sat where we seemed to take more shots with our camera than clubs, just. 5+ hour round seemed like we'd darted round. The conditioning of the whole course (Greens 1 & 3 aside) was simply jaw-dropping. Typical anal golfers that we all are, the most notable feature were the cart paths manicured to within an inch of their lives & nearly as good as our fairways back home. Incredible!
The view from the Black Tee on Hole 14 was simply amazing. Worth the hike up just to take the whole scene in. Not sure I agree with Trump about the greatest golf course in the world (although the President elect isn't far off) & I for one wouldn't join the other 15 members for a slogathon every weekend. But simply to have played it in such stunning surrounds will stay with me forever. Apparently someone made Par on 18th in regulation on Sat :thup:
After interrogating FairwayDodger in the Cumin restaurant some of us had an early night... :cheers:

Sunday was back to type in regard to the weather & Wookie had to put up with me for a 2nd day. AndyWILL & PaulDJ were great company as we traversed The Great Dunes of Scotland & lost all the balls we'd found the day before!:swing: No pictures taken other than on arrival at Trump. It was off to Carnoustie for many that afternoon leaving the Midland contingent to watch Leicester City go on their merry way in the clubhouse at Trump.

Did I mention I pared the 18th...? 

RickG & I drove down together. Don't bother asking him about the trip as he was asleep for most of it! 

Had a quick 18 hole swindle on Burnside late afternoon. Starter got us off at 4 without any hassle. Holes 1-4 aside what a wonderful track! Heather & gorse everywhere, great strategic holes & superb conditioning. Could its big brother be as good the following day?

Luckily I was last off on Monday (Bad luck Scott). We enjoyed watching the guys teeing off on 1st whilst indulging in a Full Scottish (think you can see Scott through the rain...:rofl

Easily the best course I've played. Got goose-bumps just using the practice facilities before being set off by the starter with the warning of the Barrie Burn running down the left. Me & Region 3+1 (Andy) straight in the Burn! Course was fair but incredibly tough (unless your name is Nigel who played it beautifully for his 40 points :clap especially Hogan's Alley into a 40mph gusting wind. Andy managed a low stinger that ran for 50+ yards left of the bunkers...OOB! The rest of us 40 yards left!

Managed the best three-putt of my life on 14th. Having got my yardages wrong over the Vicar's Spectacles my 55 yard putt got to within 8 feet only to inevitably miss the next one. Nigel was a further 20 yards behind me playing a full wedge back into the wind to the bemusement of two Yanks putting out on the 7th green :rofl: Also managed to emulate the great Tom Watson on 16th...

The 17th & 18th held so many memories of Open Championships won & lost I almost can't remember going OOB off the 18th green...

It was a pleasure watching Nigel post that score on such a tough track. Great shooting mate & you're deffo not a double-digit golfer!

Sorry for the length of this review but that was an awesome trip. Everyone I met on or off the course were genuinely great guys (& girls) and it felt like I'd known them all for years. Hope you've all thawed out & got the dampness out of your clothes & clubs. Sun's out & it's looking like summer down here so must be time for golf :fore:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 6, 2016)

Love the pics Mark, glad to see that I'm in good company with my failure to make par on the 16th in 5 attempts!!  

I must be destined to win the Open


----------



## Qwerty (May 6, 2016)

Great write up Radbourne and great pics too :thup:



What are we on here Stu? Neil Diamond or a bit of Bob ? :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (May 6, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Great write up Radbourne and great pics too :thup:



What are we on here Stu? Neil Diamond or a bit of Bob ? :rofl:






Click to expand...

Think that was Neil Diamond, and just before the Rozzers turned up to turf us into the street. I do seem to have a habit if just sneaking an arm onto people's pictures!!!!


----------



## Region3 (May 6, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Great write up Radbourne and great pics too :thup:



What are we on here Stu? Neil Diamond or a bit of Bob ? :rofl:






Click to expand...

I love the picture but either the red eye software went a bit wonky or the guy on the right (Ben?) has put ping pong balls in his eyes cartoon stylee.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Great write up Radbourne and great pics too :thup:



What are we on here Stu? Neil Diamond or a bit of Bob ? :rofl:






Click to expand...

Definitely Neil Diamond :rofl:


----------



## Val (May 6, 2016)

It's most definitely the wonder of Stu


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2016)

Val said:



			It's most definitely the wonder of Stu
		
Click to expand...

Not this time mate,  but your on the right lines " reaching out , touching me touching stuuuuuu sweeeeet Caroline duh duh duh" 

Qwerty does a mean Elvis impersonation though!!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 6, 2016)

Cava, Cava, Cava, Cava, Cava, Cameleon...:cheers:

Been humming Club Tropicana all bloody week. Cheers Stu!



Stuart_C said:



			Not this time mate,  but your on the right lines " reaching out , touching me touching stuuuuuu sweeeeet Caroline duh duh duh" 

Qwerty does a mean Elvis impersonation though!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 6, 2016)

Missed a few PM's as inbox was full, in case anyone was trying to get me on here. Ian G I think.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 6, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I love the picture but either the red eye software went a bit wonky or the guy on the right (Ben?) has put ping pong balls in his eyes cartoon stylee.
		
Click to expand...

Or it may have just been the whisky Gary, made the mistake that night of switching from beer to whisky far too early in the evening .


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 6, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Love the pics Mark, glad to see that I'm in good company with my failure to make par on the 16th in 5 attempts!!  

I must be destined to win the Open  

Click to expand...

Don't understand what everyone is on about with the 16th, first try ever, took 5I I think, 2 putts, easy par ... 

Does that mean that I _won't_ win the open?


----------



## richart (May 6, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Does that mean that I _won't_ win the open?
		
Click to expand...

 ABSOLUTELY NOT.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 6, 2016)

richart said:



			ABSOLUTELY NOT.

Click to expand...

Blimey rich. You could have let him down gently


----------



## 2blue (May 6, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Monifeith is just up the road. It's a cracking course, think it's been an Open qualifier.* And a night out in Dundee is an education!*

Click to expand...

Yer bloody right there Bri...... was out there for a pint & food in the Spoons with the 3 Barnsley lads on the Bank Holiday Sunday..... I think the local asylum had given pass-outs...... I had flash-backs 50 years to night-club visits to Spennymoor's Top-Hat Club


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 6, 2016)

richart said:



			ABSOLUTELY NOT.

Click to expand...

PMSL, you big prawn.


----------



## Hobbit (May 7, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Don't understand what everyone is on about with the 16th, first try ever, took 5I I think, 2 putts, easy par ... 

Does that mean that I _won't_ win the open?
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			ABSOLUTELY NOT.

Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Blimey rich. You could have let him down gently 

Click to expand...

Is that a double negative, and you believe he will win the Open? If you absolutely don't believe he won't win, you believe he will...


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Cava, Cava, Cava, Cava, Cava, Cameleon...:cheers:

Been humming Club Tropicana all bloody week. Cheers Stu!
		
Click to expand...

Haha I was shafted good and proper with that one


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 7, 2016)

In a word, yes! ne:



Oxfordcomma said:



			Don't understand what everyone is on about with the 16th, first try ever, took 5I I think, 2 putts, easy par ... 

Does that mean that I _won't_ win the open?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (May 8, 2016)

Just heard that one of forumers on the trip, Craig (Topoftheflop) has just come second in the ballroom World Championships in Russia.:thup::whoo::clap:

Brilliant Craig, though it is just as well you are a better dancer than golfer.


----------



## Hobbit (May 8, 2016)

richart said:



			Just heard that one of forumers on the trip, Craig (Topoftheflop) has just come second in the ballroom World Championships in Russia.:thup::whoo::clap:

Brilliant Craig, though it is just as well you are a better dancer than golfer.

Click to expand...

Brilliant news!

Does explain his unique way of clearing his hips as he starts the downswing.

Only 18* and little wind up here today.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 10, 2016)

Just realised I had never actually put a review on about the trip.

Well what a week.

Nice 7hr drive from Lincolnshire to Aberdeen got checked in at the apartment I had rented for the week, left the missus to unpack and drove up to Newburgh to join Hobbit, Â£10 odvan and birchy for a game.

What a lovely course but shame about the company really, I couldn't get into a routine as my subtle links game was getting abused at every opportunity, the birdie on 3rd was a superb birdie and met with stunned silence from my playing partners , shame that the hail (and the company) in the end ruined the last few holes but thanks Bri for a nice evening anyway :thup:



Then onto Cruden Bay Thursday, Now what a tremendous set up with the whole place been so friendly, the office were so helpful met up with all that turned up on time and headed down to the St Olaf course, now most 9 hole courses are poky little courses, I could quite happily be a member on that course alone as it was superb, some of the holes were crackers and the little par 3 7th was awesome. 




Nice bite to eat in the clubhouse and then onto the main course.

Then it was off to watch topoftheflop hit the opening drive to start the full blown meet of in style.




The starters were very good and the little bottle of whiskey was a superb gesture from the club, one of the starters clearly knew his stuff as he complimented me on my drive and said I was a good links player, again silence from my playing partners, the layout of Cruden Bay is unbelievable and the views are something else, I am a sucker for a good looking hole from an elevated tee and Cruden provides its fair share the climb up to find Odvans ball 7 miles wide on the short par 4 was worth the views from the top of the dunes, loved the different holes on the course nothing felt the same, the back to back par 3s at the end are just potential card wreckers, I loved this place and I intend on going back for the 2017 open week.


Then onto Murcar Links for a wild west show.

Walked into the pro shop and asked for nearest the pins and he laughed and said it will be a driver on the 1st par 3, anyway got teed off and after the 3rd hole and nearly losing my face in the hail looking for my ball we hit up the 4th fairway and walked in, we then cancelled the scores from the 1st 3 holes so jimaroids birdie on the 1st hole was gone forever 

The wind seem to pickup and boy did I struggle, I hit the worse shots possible, not knowing the golf course I hit some ridiculous shots and I have never felt more out of my depth on a golf course, thoroughly enjoyed it and watching robobum, jimaroid and oxfordcomma hitting some nice shots was a pleasure as I didn't hit any nice shots.

Enough has been said about the night out in Aberdeen, I left early as I cant drink much and  I wasn't ruining the Trump round on the Saturday eh Liverbirdie 

Got a phone call en route to the club with the shop asking for tee times as some people didn't know when they was teeing off, its a good job we didn't do a start sheet and publish it weeks before with everyone tee times eh 

Arrived at the club and the welcome was as expected, the range and the short game area I could quite happily spend hours on both.




Then onto the course, visually it was everything I had hoped for and more, Trump had it all, loads of different tees all elevated and I love that, yes the course is young and it showed in the condition but what a course it is, the 4th hole with the dunes on the left and the stream on the right with a massive fairway and I still managed to miss all 3 and smash my drive over the steam, did however find 10  brand new ish pro Vs when I went and collected it 

Loved the 250 yard par 4 and I didn't par it either days and shouldn't have tried to drive it, I got 1 point from the two days. Here is bluewolf on take two in the bunker 



The 14th from the championship tees is an incredible view, 





The best I have ever seen on a golf course, the next is the 18th from the championship tees.




So two days at Trump, its fair to say day 2 was a lot harder as the wind picked up.

Then finally on to the last day at Carnoustie.

Left Aberdeen at 7am and it was dry got down to Carnoustie at 8am and it was lashing it down, went to check the group in and sort the nearest the pins out, the pro said no one will reach 16 today as its 245 yards, well he was totally wrong as I think most groups had at least one person who hit the green as it was a 30-40mph backwind.

1st tee in the rain and it was get card and course guide from the starter.

What a course it is though, toughest course I have ever played, the greens were for the time of year utterly incredible, fast and true, I hit around 30 bunkers that day but I holed some serious putts for a lot of one pointers, I would want to have another go at Carnoustie without the 30-45mph wind we experienced, hitting wedge through the back then hitting gap wedge from 150yards as a provisonal on the 18th is quite surreal, I would be more gutted though if I had hit a 330 yard drive and getting thoroughly excited about it and then shanked/think/edge of clubbed it in the burn in front of everyone eh odvan .

Finally got off the course and watched the results roll in, with the results spreadsheet region3 had done, it made our lives at lot easier so thanks Gaz.

Results time and it looked like Barsnley Dave was going to take the trophy but then the winner was Regions 3's mate Nigel who won the 3 day comp and 5 day comp, his 40 points at Carnoustie clinched it big time, what a score :thup: 

So thanks to everyone who made the trip and thanks to all that suffered me for 5hrs at a time, it was a pleasure to meet new people, I imagine I am all on your ignore lists now anyway :ears: 




And a big thanks to my two co organisers Liverbirdie and Birchy for all the hard work that went into making this a proper MEGA meet, the work that went in to this was incredible and I think we all realised after the presentation it was all worth it.

Next year will be discussed in the next few weeks but I imagine it will be a lot smaller and then 2018 will be back to MEGA meet time.


----------



## Qwerty (May 10, 2016)

Good write up Glyn, enjoyed reading that :thup:

I think Wolfie is looking to arrange a Fleetwood Weekender for next Year..


----------



## NWJocko (May 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Good write up Glyn, enjoyed reading that :thup:

I think Wolfie is looking to arrange a Fleetwood Weekender for next Year..

Click to expand...

Yep, some great write ups and pictures, could have picked some decent courses to play though... 

Wolfie got enough space in his Fleetwood holiday home for everyone?  I know he's fond of the place :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (May 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Good write up Glyn, enjoyed reading that :thup:

I think Wolfie is looking to arrange a Fleetwood Weekender for next Year..

Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			Yep, some great write ups and pictures, could have picked some decent courses to play though... 

Wolfie got enough space in his Fleetwood holiday home for everyone?  I know he's fond of the place :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather cut of my knackers with a rusty knife, stick em between 2 floury barms, and shout dinner Fido at the local RSPCA shelter than play Fleetwood..... I'll leave it to you weekend chompers... :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (May 10, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I'd rather cut of my knackers with a rusty knife, stick em between 2 floury barms, and shout dinner Fido at the local RSPCA shelter than play Fleetwood....
		
Click to expand...


2 Floury Barms! 

You must have big knackers if you require a Barm for each of them


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (May 10, 2016)

Cheers chaps, 
It was even sunny in Siberia!!!
Haven't played since the big Scotland meet, dying to play a round!!









Just heard that one of forumers on the trip, Craig (Topoftheflop) has just come second in the ballroom World Championships in Russia.
:clap:

Brilliant Craig, though it is just as well you are a better dancer than golfer.image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/grinner.gif


----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2016)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Cheers chaps, 
It was even sunny in Siberia!!!
Haven't played since the big Scotland meet, dying to play a round!!









Just heard that one of forumers on the trip, Craig (Topoftheflop) has just come second in the ballroom World Championships in Russia.
:clap:

Brilliant Craig, though it is just as well you are a better dancer than golfer.image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/grinner.gif





Click to expand...

Well done mate I didn't realise you were a dancer, something we've got in common. I used to be a tap dancer but I had to give up, I kept falling in the sink


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2016)

Well, a week later and Iâ€™m still knackered, but still basking in the warm afterglow of a great meet.

The highlights? The cracking night on the ale and the well attended meal on the Saturday, the golf is just a bonus. Seeing people from all over the country (and Austria) making new friends, sharing the stories from the day, and of the coming dayâ€™s play is great to see. It reminded me of my stag night where people from different parts of my life (footy mates, family, work friends, golf mates etc) all getting on and not staying in â€œsafeâ€ groups of people that they know, but branching out into other groups. Perfect.

Considering the pessimistic daily forecasts, overall the weather wasnâ€™t too bad, although there was always the ever-present challenge of wind, anything from 12-40mph throughout our trip. It always seemed to settle down as the afternoons went on, so maybe next time weâ€™ll do a â€œtwilightâ€ trip, although looking at some of the southerners going out gear on the Friday, theyâ€™re already from the twilight zone.
*
St. Olaf course â€“*

What a little belter. I thought it would be a glorified pitch and putt course, but it was a proper, challenging course with superb greens (better than the main course) and the only course in the whole trip I lost a ball on (serves me right for asking Scouser if he wanted to see the stinger, and then knobbing it off the tee 10 yards). When you are in the clubhouse and you see all the yellow gorse spread out below you, you think this is on the main course, but I doesnâ€™t, it surrounds the Olaf, and is in play everywhere.

*Cruden bay (championship) â€“*

Great welcome throughout by all the members of staff I spoke to, and at length with the general manager, and secretary. The miniature of whisky from the starter was also a great touch.

I still donâ€™t know if I enjoyed Cruden more than Trump, but one things for sure, I will return. Not an out and back course in the normal sense, as the first 6-7 holes circum-navigate the Olaf, so the wind can change around on the front 9. 1-3 offer a gentle-ish start, where being a bomber doesnâ€™t necessarily gain an advantage, with accuracy and course management being at a premium for the opening holes, including a devilishly difficult par3, fourth , especially for club selection. Birdie says I got it right, this time. The fifth is a stunningly beautiful golf hole, as well as being very tough, and fully deserves its SI 1.

The course bares its teeth between 5-10, with elevation changes on every hole, including getting to the â€œtopâ€ of the course on the 9[SUP]th[/SUP] tee which offer views up and down the coast which are sublime. A piece of golfing heaven. The turn for home and into the prevailing wind starts from 13 with a long par 5, then a cracking green in a large hollow on 14, which sadly wasnâ€™t in play on the day â€“ would love to play into this next time. Then back to back par 3â€™s, one blind, one in its full glory, both easy birdies for moi â€“ sadly Glyn confirmed as I walked past him that my 3 x  2â€™s on the day would all be in vain, as no 2â€™s club, just nearest the pins!!!! Bah! 17 sees you trying to hit either side of a Viking burial mound, or on it if your D4S, just be careful what you may unearth if you take big divots.









Cracking day out on a great course.

Great meal afterwards in the Kilmarnock arms, where I was chatted up again by the lovely Elaine, the club secretary.

Everything went swimmingly until 9.55 - jammy sods - I reckon 3-0 in the return leg.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Well done mate I didn't realise you were a dancer, something we've got in common. I used to be a tap dancer but I had to give up, I kept falling in the sink 

Click to expand...

Oh at least get it right - its in the bath.

Ronnie Corbett C.1978!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh at least get it right - its in the bath.

Ronnie Corbett C.1978!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Did you ask Linda? :whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (May 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well, a week later and Iâ€™m still knackered, but still basking in the warm afterglow of a great meet.

The highlights? The cracking night on the ale and the well attended meal on the Saturday, the golf is just a bonus. Seeing people from all over the country (and Austria) making new friends, sharing the stories from the day, and of the coming dayâ€™s play is great to see. It reminded me of my stag night where people from different parts of my life (footy mates, family, work friends, golf mates etc) all getting on and not staying in â€œsafeâ€ groups of people that they know, but branching out into other groups. Perfect.

Considering the pessimistic daily forecasts, overall the weather wasnâ€™t too bad, although there was always the ever-present challenge of wind, anything from 12-40mph throughout our trip. It always seemed to settle down as the afternoons went on, so maybe next time weâ€™ll do a â€œtwilightâ€ trip, although looking at some of the southerners going out gear on the Friday, theyâ€™re already from the twilight zone.
*
St. Olaf course â€“*

What a little belter. I thought it would be a glorified pitch and putt course, but it was a proper, challenging course with superb greens (better than the main course) and the only course in the whole trip I lost a ball on (serves me right for asking Scouser if he wanted to see the stinger, and then knobbing it off the tee 10 yards). When you are in the clubhouse and you see all the yellow gorse spread out below you, you think this is on the main course, but I doesnâ€™t, it surrounds the Olaf, and is in play everywhere.

*Cruden bay (championship) â€“*

Great welcome throughout by all the members of staff I spoke to, and at length with the general manager, and secretary. The miniature of whisky from the starter was also a great touch.

I still donâ€™t know if I enjoyed Cruden more than Trump, but one things for sure, I will return. Not an out and back course in the normal sense, as the first 6-7 holes circum-navigate the Olaf, so the wind can change around on the front 9. 1-3 offer a gentle-ish start, where being a bomber doesnâ€™t necessarily gain an advantage, with accuracy and course management being at a premium for the opening holes, including a devilishly difficult par3, fourth , especially for club selection. Birdie says I got it right, this time. The fifth is a stunningly beautiful golf hole, as well as being very tough, and fully deserves its SI 1.

The course bares its teeth between 5-10, with elevation changes on every hole, including getting to the â€œtopâ€ of the course on the 9[SUP]th[/SUP] tee which offer views up and down the coast which are sublime. A piece of golfing heaven. The turn for home and into the prevailing wind starts from 13 with a long par 5, then a cracking green in a large hollow on 14, which sadly wasnâ€™t in play on the day â€“ would love to play into this next time. Then back to back par 3â€™s, one blind, one in its full glory, both easy birdies for moi â€“ sadly Glyn confirmed as I walked past him that my 3 x  2â€™s on the day would all be in vain, as no 2â€™s club, just nearest the pins!!!! Bah! 17 sees you trying to hit either side of a Viking burial mound, or on it if your D4S, just be careful what you may unearth if you take big divots.

View attachment 19384
View attachment 19385
View attachment 19386
View attachment 19387
View attachment 19388
View attachment 19389


Cracking day out on a great course.

Great meal afterwards in the Kilmarnock arms, where I was chatted up again by the lovely Elaine, the club secretary.

Everything went swimmingly until 9.55 - jammy sods - I reckon 3-0 in the return leg.

Click to expand...

About Flippin' time, I've been waiting all week for this.  Do we have to wait another week for the next Chapter ...Surely that isn't the end


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Did you ask Linda? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Yes - the bath counts as a lateral water hazard, so you can relieve yourself.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			About Flippin' time, I've been waiting all week for this.  Do we have to wait another week for the next Chapter ...Surely that isn't the end 

Click to expand...

Had internet problems mate - tune in next week for Murcar in the rue morgue, and Trump-ton (or at least thats what medal score I scored around Trump).


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			About Flippin' time, I've been waiting all week for this.  Do we have to wait another week for the next Chapter ...Surely that isn't the end 

Click to expand...

This is only day 1! He is writing a bloody novel.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (May 10, 2016)

Haha Cheers Stu!



Stuart_C said:



			Well done mate I didn't realise you were a dancer, something we've got in common. I used to be a tap dancer but I had to give up, I kept falling in the sink 

Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2016)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Haha Cheers Stu!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations Craig - I believe you have the leg synchronisation of Djimi Traore and Mamadou Sakho's love child.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 10, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Well done mate I didn't realise you were a dancer, something we've got in common. I used to be a tap dancer but I had to give up, I kept falling in the sink 

Click to expand...

Stu, you remind me of a young Michael flatley


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2016)

Mur(der) carâ€¦â€¦.beejeesus. The 7 plagues of Egypt, had nothing on this.

The hale was that fierce, we sat in the car for 10 minutes after we arrived. When we finally got out into the 30 mph gale, it was looking like it would be a scorecard carnage. It lessened a bit so that 4-5 hardy groups ventured out, but once one big fanny broke ranks, no names mentioned (but heâ€™s no *SCOTT* of the antartic). We then decided to haul the rest of the pack back in, as it was getting silly. The course was white with hale, 40 mph gusts and the southerners were writing their last will and testaments.


Luckily the pro said that no-one was booked in after us, so we were free to postpone for an hour or so, if desired â€“ bloody right, and 43 hot chocolates, please!!!! The pro said, itâ€™ll be fine within 10 minutes of the hale stopping, and he was right. We even considered a 2-tee start, so people didnâ€™t have to wait round for ages, until we found out that the 10[SUP]th[/SUP] was 2.5 miles away. So an hour after the original start, we headed out again, with all morning scores being expunged, Robobumâ€™s birdie is no more, it has ceased to be, itâ€™s expired and gone to meet itâ€™s maker â€“ it is an ex-birdie!!!!!


The start is gentle, with a slightly downhill 305 yard par 4, after that the front 9 beats you up, robs yer bird, then posts naughty pictures of her on youtube. Itâ€™s brutal into a 25-40 mph relentless wind. 342 yard par 4â€™s can mean driver/3 wood into them. Sharply undulating rather than hilly, but with typical links run-offs for the greens making hitting into and holding greens a real hardship.  4-9 are into the teeth of the wind, with a a cracking par 3 5[SUP]th[/SUP], being the only one with the wind, but still being no easy par. A 433 and 427 yard off the yellows are in essence par 5â€™s, and it was only at that point that I looked at the card for solace, begging for a par 5 to bring some relief, only to find that off the yellows there arenâ€™t any â€“ my heart sank.


Just when you think you have overcome the worst with an awkward blindish par 4, they then send you out against the wind again (could have sworn that I could hear Dick-dastardly sniggering in my head, although he does like and sound like Glyn) for a devilishly tricky par 4 needing a high, long and straight drive onto a plateaued upper fairway, then a blind shot into a green lurking somewhere over thâ€™ill. A par 3 ends the furthest part of the course from the clubhouse (a great, drawing 7 iron, I believe won the nearest the pin).


13 has a fairway on two levels, with the hill possibly sending the longer drives into uncertain destinations, 14 can see a 285 drive with the right placement, a fair wind and a hard bounce. 15 is a cracking hole from a raised tee, with club choice being a consideration with ditch avoidance being utmost. 17 and 18 werenâ€™t the most exciting of finishing holes, but I think you need something to help you try to recover your front 9 score, with both being birdie-able.


A great welcome again from Murcar, and they couldnâ€™t do enough for us. Although the other courses on the trip were more special to me, donâ€™t let this detract from the enjoyment that can be had at Murcar. Iâ€™d love to play it in a testing 15mph wind off the whites, where an extra 2 on the par, would certainly help. Will return.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



View attachment 19395

Click to expand...

That par 3 was easy wasn't it, I mean if you had a 7 putt you should hang your head in shame


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That par 3 was easy wasn't it, I mean if you had a 7 putt you should hang your head in shame 

Click to expand...

Bogey 4 out of the bunker for me - only a JUNIOR could surely make that mistake....


----------



## Junior (May 11, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That par 3 was easy wasn't it, I mean if you had a 7 putt you should hang your head in shame 

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:

Technically it was a three putt   

Great tee shot though, from memory I was the only one to hit the green !!!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 11, 2016)

Good write up Pedro. Have to say, having played Cruden and Carnasty several times prior to this trip I was really looking forward to Murcar and it certainly didn't disappoint. Trump, although fabulous, somehow felt a bit 'manufactured' whereas Murcar is completely natural. Probably my most enjoyable round of the trip.


----------



## davemc1 (May 11, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Good write up Pedro. Have to say, having played Cruden and Carnasty several times prior to this trip I was really looking forward to Murcar and it certainly didn't disappoint. Trump, although fabulous, somehow felt a bit 'manufactured' whereas Murcar is completely natural. Probably my most enjoyable round of the trip.
		
Click to expand...

Thats probably because I made the rest of yous look so good..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 11, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Thats probably because I made the rest of yous look so good.. 

Click to expand...

I didn't want to say anything davemc0.1


----------



## richart (May 11, 2016)

Junior said:



			:rofl::rofl:

Technically it was a three putt   

Great tee shot though, from memory I was the only one to hit the green !!!!
		
Click to expand...

 Are you changing your forum name to puttputtputtputtputtputtputt ?


----------



## Junior (May 11, 2016)

richart said:



			Are you changing your forum name to puttputtputtputtputtputtputt ?

Click to expand...

Add an expletive in-between each "putt" and that might be a good one  :rofl:


----------



## Jimaroid (May 12, 2016)

It's great reading all the reviews that are still coming in. I'm really missing being "out there" on those courses at the moment. I bumped into a group of golfers in the pub last night who were in town to play Carnoustie and it gave me spine tingles mentally recalling some of the holes. I really really really want to go back. The weather is absolutely stunning here at the moment too. Great memories but it's utterly rubbish being stuck in the office with such fantastic golfing weather outside.


----------



## bluewolf (May 12, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			It's great reading all the reviews that are still coming in. I'm really missing being "out there" on those courses at the moment. I bumped into a group of golfers in the pub last night who were in town to play Carnoustie and it gave me spine tingles mentally recalling some of the holes. I really really really want to go back. The weather is absolutely stunning here at the moment too. Great memories but it's utterly rubbish being stuck in the office with such fantastic golfing weather outside. 

Click to expand...

Agreed. Looking back now, the course that I would go back to would be Carnoustie. Without a doubt.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (May 12, 2016)

Can only echo your feelings!! Nothing worse than not being able to play, haven't played since but I am playing a certain Walton Heath tomorrow so looking forward to getting back out there again tomorrow!! 
Play well if you can get out this weekend fella! 



Jimaroid said:



			It's great reading all the reviews that are still coming in. I'm really missing being "out there" on those courses at the moment. I bumped into a group of golfers in the pub last night who were in town to play Carnoustie and it gave me spine tingles mentally recalling some of the holes. I really really really want to go back. The weather is absolutely stunning here at the moment too. Great memories but it's utterly rubbish being stuck in the office with such fantastic golfing weather outside. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 12, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			It's great reading all the reviews that are still coming in. I'm really missing being "out there" on those courses at the moment. I bumped into a group of golfers in the pub last night who were in town to play Carnoustie and it gave me spine tingles mentally recalling some of the holes. I really really really want to go back. The weather is absolutely stunning here at the moment too. Great memories but it's utterly rubbish being stuck in the office with such fantastic golfing weather outside. 

Click to expand...

Totally agree Jim, would love another crack at Carnoustie without the 45mph wind.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 13, 2016)

Best course I've played, Full Stop!

Given the chance I'd be back up there in a shot (or six if into that 45 mph wind up Hogan's Alley) :fore:



Jimaroid said:



			It's great reading all the reviews that are still coming in. I'm really missing being "out there" on those courses at the moment. I bumped into a group of golfers in the pub last night who were in town to play Carnoustie and it gave me spine tingles mentally recalling some of the holes. I really really really want to go back. The weather is absolutely stunning here at the moment too. Great memories but it's utterly rubbish being stuck in the office with such fantastic golfing weather outside. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Paperboy (May 13, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Best course I've played, Full Stop!

Given the chance I'd be back up there in a shot (or six if into that 45 mph wind up Hogan's Alley) :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Hogan's Alley was an easy par, 3W, hybrid, hybrid, bunker shot then a tap in. Was very happy chappy


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Hogan's Alley was an easy par, 3W, hybrid, hybrid, bunker shot then a tap in. Was very happy chappy 

Click to expand...

Oh no it wasnt - it was a driver, 3wood, 9 iron......3 putt.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 13, 2016)

I tried to take out the group in front on the 7th tee, much more fun  

Sorry guys!!


----------



## richart (May 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh no it wasnt - it was a driver, 3wood, 9 iron......3 putt.

Click to expand...

Driver, hybrid, 8 iron shank for me.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 13, 2016)

richart said:



			Driver, hybrid, 8 iron shank for me.

Click to expand...

Are you paperboy in disguise?


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 13, 2016)

Usually driver, sand wedge, 3w, penalty drop, 9i, sand wedge, putter, putter, putter for me.....


----------



## Captainron (May 13, 2016)

Let's get this locked off kids. The guys who went on this trip are now rubbing our faces in it. It's beginning to offend my delicate South African disposition.:lol:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 13, 2016)

Captainron said:



			Let's get this locked off kids. The guys who went on this trip are now rubbing our faces in it. It's beginning to offend my delicate South African disposition.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Just put all 50 odd participants on ignore   :ears:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2016)

Captainron said:



			Let's get this locked off kids. The guys who went on this trip are now rubbing our faces in it. It's beginning to offend my delicate South African disposition.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry I will bore you to death on Sunday with the full trip, I would give you a shot by shot account but I am trying to forget what happened at Murcar


----------



## Odvan (May 13, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Don't worry I will bore you to death on Sunday with the full trip, I would give you a shot by shot account but I am trying to forget what happened at Murcar 

Click to expand...

Don't forget to tell him all about your Basil Patridge moment at Carnoustie and your hatred for rain covers :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (May 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh no it wasnt - it was a driver, 3wood, 9 iron......3 putt.

Click to expand...

Driver, 7 iron, 7 iron, 3 putts for me. Loved every shot, especially the Drive which split the fairway


----------



## bluewolf (May 13, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Don't forget to tell him all about your Basil Patridge moment at Carnoustie and your hatred for rain covers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Be sure to tell everyone about Scousers tee shot that was 3" away from killing Davey 2 blue.....


----------



## IanG (May 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



View attachment 19395
QUOTE]

Just to continue to bore the rest of the world with our tales,  Murcar's 4th green, lurking just to the left of this picture was the scene of, I think, a first for me. Never before have I hit the same green 4 times in the playing of one hole. 

1) a lovely 6 iron approach which landed  on the green but unjustly slithered off the right hand side. 

2) leaving a flop shot off a  scabby path (of non-Trump quality)  up a steep 10 foot bank with the wind behind. I played this, I thought,  wonderfully well,  high and soft and it apparently landed right by the  hole (I couldn't see anything) and then rolled (was blown) and rolled and rolled off the front right edge of the green. :angry:

3) This left a testing bump and run up the slope against the gale to the pin on the upper plateau. Well it made the green (visit number 3)  but it either bumped too much or ran not enough  and trundled back off the front edge again.  

4) and so the putter came out and a sharp rap was administered which left the ball finally at rest on the putting surface for visit number 4. 

Thanks to my playing partners for not sniggering, or at least the wind noise stopped me hearing it. 

Stupid game - loved it. 


Click to expand...


----------



## Odvan (May 13, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Be sure to tell everyone about Scousers tee shot that was 3" away from killing Davey 2 blue.....
		
Click to expand...

And me!! 

It's the only time Scouser has managed split anything down the middle in his life!


----------



## Hobbit (May 13, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Best course I've played, Full Stop!

Given the chance I'd be back up there in a shot (or six if into that 45 mph wind up Hogan's Alley) :fore:
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Oh no it wasnt - it was a driver, 3wood, 9 iron......3 putt.

Click to expand...

Driver 3 wood 6 iron punched low, and 2 putts. I thank you!


----------



## Jimaroid (May 13, 2016)

Hogan's alley was just a driver and wedge for me...


... out of the first bunker.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Don't forget to tell him all about your Basil Patridge moment at Carnoustie and your hatred for rain covers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you are talking about, was there an INDEPENDANT witness to this?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Hogan's alley was just a driver and wedge for me...


... out of the first bunker.
		
Click to expand...

I did that for about 14 out of the 18 holes, I have never hit so many bunker in one round.


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 13, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I did that for about 14 out of the 18 holes, I have never hit so many bunker in one round.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you still get 31 points too.  It must be all that practice you do at your home course.


----------



## Paperboy (May 13, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Are you paperboy in disguise?  

Click to expand...

I only had one all day, after laying up short on the 18th. In it plopped into Barrie's burn &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 13, 2016)

Game Golf gave me 164 yards with my push/sliced drive after a downwind 210 yards with 4 iron on 5th. Didn't feel like it after two more 3 woods bunker shot & a couple of stabs. Brutal! 
	




Hobbit said:



			Driver 3 wood 6 iron punched low, and 2 putts. I thank you!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (May 13, 2016)

Hogans alley, easy par hole. Or was it birdie? :lol:

Did this Hogan fella play much golf?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Didn't you still get 31 points too.  It must be all that practice you do at your home course.
		
Click to expand...

Defo didn't get 31 at Carnoustie  I would have killed for 31 points.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Hogans alley, easy par hole. Or was it birdie? :lol:

Did this Hogan fella play much golf? 

Click to expand...

You didn't make birdie on it! Think you made the scruffiest par in history


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2016)

IanG said:





Liverbirdie said:



View attachment 19395
QUOTE]

Just to continue to bore the rest of the world with our tales,  Murcar's 4th green, lurking just to the left of this picture was the scene of, I think, a first for me. Never before have I hit the same green 4 times in the playing of one hole. 

1) a lovely 6 iron approach which landed  on the green but unjustly slithered off the right hand side. 

2) leaving a flop shot off a  scabby path (of non-Trump quality)  up a steep 10 foot bank with the wind behind. I played this, I thought,  wonderfully well,  high and soft and it apparently landed right by the  hole (I couldn't see anything) and then rolled (was blown) and rolled and rolled off the front right edge of the green. :angry:

3) This left a testing bump and run up the slope against the gale to the pin on the upper plateau. Well it made the green (visit number 3)  but it either bumped too much or ran not enough  and trundled back off the front edge again.  

4) and so the putter came out and a sharp rap was administered which left the ball finally at rest on the putting surface for visit number 4. 

Thanks to my playing partners for not sniggering, or at least the wind noise stopped me hearing it. 

Stupid game - loved it. 


Click to expand...

Give us a write up on the other 17 holes, as well Ian.....

I think is a top three contender for "trump trip - ultimate gaffs".

Juniors 7 putt and RickG's 6 putt on a massive green, are the other contenders - anyone else?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (May 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:





IanG said:



			Give us a write up on the other 17 holes, as well Ian.....

I think is a top three contender for "trump trip - ultimate gaffs".

Juniors 7 putt and RickG's 6 putt on a massive green, are the other contenders - anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Glyn helicoptered a club into the rough then battered his bag with the remaining head cover after skulling yet another terrible shot into a bunker at Carnoustie 

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (May 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:





IanG said:



			Give us a write up on the other 17 holes, as well Ian.....

I think is a top three contender for "trump trip - ultimate gaffs".

Juniors 7 putt and RickG's 6 putt on a massive green, are the other contenders - anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

 Didn't someone hit out of a bunker, hit their trolley and have the ball come back into the bunker ? Ring a bell Peter ?

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (May 13, 2016)

richart said:





Liverbirdie said:



			Didn't someone hit out of a bunker, hit their trolley and have the ball come back into the bunker ? Ring a bell Peter ?

Click to expand...

 Also seem to remember someone very unluckily putted into a bunker. Fortunately not the same pot bunker his trolley ended up in.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2016)

richart said:





Liverbirdie said:



			Didn't someone hit out of a bunker, hit their trolley and have the ball come back into the bunker ? Ring a bell Peter ?

Click to expand...

Yes they did, a late entry.......

Click to expand...


----------



## Val (May 14, 2016)

Carnoustie was fantastic, top 3 course for me behind Muirfield and Royal Birkdale. I would never tire of playing any of them.

Hogans Alley, driver, driver 3w 7i, 9i, 54, 54 and that'll do for me


----------



## Stuart_C (May 14, 2016)

Val said:



			Carnoustie was fantastic, top 3 course for me behind Muirfield and Royal Birkdale. I would never tire of playing any of them.

Hogans Alley, driver, driver 3w 7i, 9i, 54, 54 and that'll do for me
		
Click to expand...

Carnoustie is behind Turnberry for me, though I loved carnoustie.


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:





IanG said:



			RickG's 6 putt on a massive green
		
Click to expand...

Please define what a putt is.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (May 14, 2016)

rickg said:



			Please define what a putt is.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, you was that far away you needed a laser to get a yardage


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			To be fair, you was that far away you needed a laser to get a yardage 

Click to expand...

Lol...not that one Stu....Rich is hinting at the 10th at Trump........I think only 2 of the 6 putts were actually on the green.......the others were attempts to try and get on it...


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 14, 2016)

rickg said:



			Please define what a putt is.
		
Click to expand...

A shot played with a putter?


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			A shot played with a putter?
		
Click to expand...

If only it were that obvious Kaz....most stats exclude any putts unless they are on the green........
Especially when it keeps me out of the top 3 comedy moments!


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 14, 2016)

rickg said:



			If only it were that obvious Kaz....most stats exclude any putts unless they are on the green........
Especially when it keeps me out of the top 3 comedy moments! 

Click to expand...

You might wiggle out on a technicality but, in your heart of hearts, you know the horrible truth.....


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			You might wiggle out on a technicality but, in your heart of hearts, you know the horrible truth..... 

Click to expand...

It was Peters fault. I was through the back of the green with the flag on the bottom tier....he said whatever you do don't leave it on the top tier.......so I didn't! the rest was just a comedy of errors, but sounds like Glynns got all 3 top spots sewn up..:rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 14, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Glyn helicoptered a club into the rough then battered his bag with the remaining head cover after skulling yet another terrible shot into a bunker at Carnoustie 

Click to expand...

Grass


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Grass 

Click to expand...

Ha! If Glynn had pro tracer :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/agTDLSr.gifv


----------



## stevek1969 (May 14, 2016)

Playing Carnoustie on thursday in a club match ,looking forward to it now, not played it for a couple of years


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 14, 2016)

rickg said:



			Ha! If Glynn had pro tracer :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/agTDLSr.gifv

Click to expand...

no comment 

the drive did go a bit high for me tho :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2016)

rickg said:



			It was Peters fault. I was through the back of the green with the flag on the bottom tier....he said whatever you do don't leave it on the top tier.......so I didn't! the rest was just a comedy of errors, but sounds like Glynns got all 3 top spots sewn up..:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

As Kaz said, a shot with a putter is a putt, ergo 6 putts, my friend.:thup:

Guilty as charged, I did say dont leave it on the the top tier, not knowing you would hammer it down about 4 other tiers.

The green (and surrounds) had more tiers than a wedding cake.:whoo:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 15, 2016)

Instead of helping yourself to free tees, pencils, etc. (As we did) listen to the starter say 'stay right on most of the holes & you won't go wrong'. Instead of hooking your 1st shot into Barrie Burn & asking 'is that alright?' Only to be met with a stonewall 'you can drop this side of the hazard. Have a good round gentlemen...' :swing:


stevek1969 said:



			Playing Carnoustie on thursday in a club match ,looking forward to it now, not played it for a couple of years
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 15, 2016)

How does this work in relation to double greens? Hit a beauty 5 iron rescue into 14 at Carnoustie (spectacles) only to find it barely holding onto the 7th green. My watch gave me 57yards to centre of 14th green. Sadly I'd left my bag some 70 yards away & only had my putter with me. Managed 55 yards with my 1st swing, followed by 5 foot & a knee-knocking 18" putt for bogey #Best3PuttEver 


rickg said:



			It was Peters fault. I was through the back of the green with the flag on the bottom tier....he said whatever you do don't leave it on the top tier.......so I didn't! the rest was just a comedy of errors, but sounds like Glynns got all 3 top spots sewn up..:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chellie (Jun 16, 2016)

Seems like months ago that we had this trip.  My prize has never arrived


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 16, 2016)

chellie said:



			Seems like months ago that we had this trip.  My prize has never arrived 

Click to expand...

If its balls Anne, Glyn's probably lost them by now.

Im sure he'll try and get them to you in due course.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 16, 2016)

chellie said:



			Seems like months ago that we had this trip.  My prize has never arrived 

Click to expand...

Anne,

I have your prize and will drop it off next time I see you, I should be up your neck of the woods in a few weeks, don't get too excited about it tho


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 16, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			If its balls Anne, Glyn's probably lost them by now.

Im sure he'll try and get them to you in due course.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I am still distraught at losing a nearly new ball last year so I don't play with new balls anymore.


----------



## Trojan615 (Jul 9, 2016)

Any plans for something similar next year ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 9, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			Any plans for something similar next year ?
		
Click to expand...

Not on this scale, as we try to do a mega-meet every two years.

2014 we did Castle Stuart, Royal Dornoch and a few others over 5  days and nights.

2015 was a trip to Ireland where we played Druid's Glen, Carton house and the K club.

2016 was what we did on this thread (Murcar, Cruden Bay, Trump international for two rounds, then Carnoustie).

As we speak a potentially great option for 2017 is being negotiated by Glyn, but I've been sworn to secrecy, so can't say, but it will probably be just a 1-2 night stay (2-3 rounds) option.If it does go ahead, it will probably be over-subscribed, so people who went on the earlier trips will get first option. All only a possible at the moment, though.:thup:

2018 may be another mega meet,but wont look into until early next year.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			As we speak a potentially great option for 2017 is being negotiated by Glyn, but I've been sworn to secrecy, so can't say, but it will probably be just a 1-2 night stay (2-3 rounds) option.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure people will be queuing up for a 3 day stay in Grimsby Pete.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 10, 2016)

Captainron said:



			I'm not sure people will be queuing up for a 3 day stay in Grimsby Pete. 

Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with Grimsby, immingham and Laceby between Christmas and new year in the snow


----------



## Odvan (Jul 10, 2016)

Captainron said:



			I'm not sure people will be queuing up for a 3 day stay in Grimsby Pete. 

Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nothing wrong with Grimsby, immingham and Laceby between Christmas and new year in the snow 

Click to expand...

Lincolnshire banter eh, can't beat it....


----------



## Birchy (Jul 10, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Lincolnshire banter eh, can't beat it....



Click to expand...

Yeah lovely, where's that paint drying thread


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 10, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nothing wrong with Grimsby, immingham and Laceby between Christmas and new year in the snow 

Click to expand...

I've had several Christmas's and New Years in Laceby. I'm sure my ex- in laws would welcome me...


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Mark crossfields doing a trump vlog over the next few nights. Should be good for a few memories.

did I tell you about my birdie on the 6th &#128515;


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 27, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Mark crossfields doing a trump vlog over the next few nights. Should be good for a few memories.

did I tell you about my birdie on the 6th &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Was that the short par 4, with the gully around the green? If your on about trump &#128540;


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 27, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Was that the short par 4, with the gully around the green? If your on about trump &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

One before it Simon par 3 with mound to left short of green (the mound with 2 off my balls in it, duck hook)


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 27, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			One before it Simon par 3 with mound to left short of green (the mound with 2 off my balls in it, duck hook)
		
Click to expand...

Did tell you all about my two birdies on the 7th 

I got both your balls of the mound &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 27, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Did tell you all about my two birdies on the 7th 

I got both your balls of the mound &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

TBH Simon I think you missed 2 eagle chances :whoo:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 28, 2016)

13, unlucky for some 
http://www.trumpgolfscotland.com 


Paperboy said:



			Was that the short par 4, with the gully around the green? If your on about trump &#128540;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 29, 2016)

Pictures tell a thousand words... :rofl: 
	




Paperboy said:



			Did tell you all about my two birdies on the 7th 

I got both your balls of the mound &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 29, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Pictures tell a thousand words... :rofl: 
	View attachment 20881
View attachment 20882
View attachment 20883

Click to expand...

Cheers, Mark it was almost impossible for someone of my limited ability &#128514;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 30, 2016)

No, just impossible, but brightened up our day no end :cheers:



Paperboy said:



			Cheers, Mark it was almost impossible for someone of my limited ability &#128514;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 4, 2016)

Talk of a 2nd course being built at Trump, thatll be some set up.


----------



## Junior (Oct 4, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Mark crossfields doing a trump vlog over the next few nights. Should be good for a few memories.

did I tell you about my birdie on the 6th &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

I watched some of these.  Him and his mate really struggled .... plus they didnt have the wind that we played it.  It really is a brut of a course !!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 4, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Talk of a 2nd course being built at Trump, thatll be some set up.
		
Click to expand...

Same at Castle Stuart, I think.

Maybe both 2nd courses in the future.........


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Same at Castle Stuart, I think.

Maybe both 2nd courses in the future.........

Click to expand...

Castle Stuart's is going ahead, think its the last course that Arnold Palmer designed.

I think trump has pulled the plans for the 2nd course as he didn't get the answers that he wanted from the council regarding the wind farm so he had a hissy fit.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 11, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nothing wrong with Grimsby, immingham and Laceby between Christmas and new year in the snow 

Click to expand...

As a Grimsby Town fan who spent many a happy day in Immingham when I was growing up (both sets of my grandparents lived there) I am looking forwards to that.


----------



## chellie (Apr 28, 2020)

Bumping this as can't believe it's four years ago The photo's popped up on my phone as a memory.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2020)

chellie said:



			Bumping this as can't believe it's four years ago The photo's popped up on my phone as a memory.
		
Click to expand...

And what a trip that was.

The courses were superb and the company even better


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

Be careful, people have been banned/given infractions for bumping old threads.....🙄

You're right though what a bloody trip. Nothing that LQ has put in since has beaten it.


----------



## IanM (Apr 28, 2020)

...tell him to pull his finger out!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

IanM said:



			...tell him to pull his finger out!
		
Click to expand...

I just have 😆


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Be careful, people have been banned/given infractions for bumping old threads.....🙄

You're right though what a bloody trip. Nothing that LQ has put in since has beaten it.
		
Click to expand...

Oi, do one.

Its not my fault you are brittle boned these days and wont go anywhere as you are always injured


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oi, do one.

Its not my fault you are brittle boned these days and *wont go anywhere as you are always injured* 

Click to expand...

Thats not true is it?

As much as those Surrey heathlands are really nice etc they’re not a patch on proper links courses.

Get it sorted for 2021 😉


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats not true is it?

As much as those Surrey heathlands are really nice etc they’re not a patch on proper links courses.

Get it sorted for 2021 😉
		
Click to expand...



The Machrie (Links)
Machrahanish (Links)
Machrahanish Dunes (Links)

The end


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:





The Machrie (Links)
Machrahanish (Links)
Machrahanish Dunes (Links)

The end 

Click to expand...

Duurrrrr.....*2021* 

As you know plans are already afoot for the above, I’m just waiting on the organiser to confirm a price 🙄


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

chellie said:



			Bumping this as can't believe it's four years ago The photo's popped up on my phone as a memory.
		
Click to expand...

Just realised why it was so good, Liverbirdie was involved 😉😂😂


----------



## IanM (Apr 28, 2020)

I reckon we might get to the McMs this Autumn, even if it means sleeping in the car!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			And what a trip that was.

The courses were superb and the company even better 

Click to expand...

But me and the Scouse boys never saw you!!!

Oh..... That’s quite hurtful.....

😂😂😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			But me and the Scouse boys never saw you!!!

Oh..... That’s quite hurtful.....

😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Thats why it was soo good Wolfio😂😂


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 28, 2020)

My overriding memory of that trip was Oxfordcomma (Ben) in a restaurant in Aberdeen. The waitress asked him if he wanted a sauce or veg or something with his main course (can't remember what it was) and his very abrupt reply of "Absolutely NOT!" Her face was priceless


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2020)

drive4show said:



			My overriding memory of that trip was Oxfordcomma (Ben) in a restaurant in Aberdeen. The waitress asked him if he wanted a sauce or veg or something with his main course (can't remember what it was) and his very abrupt reply of "Absolutely NOT!" Her face was priceless 

Click to expand...

I seem to recall some godawful drink being passed around in some dodgy boozer, then the head Barman calling the Police as we wouldn’t leave 😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I seem to recall some godawful drink being passed around in some dodgy boozer, then the head Barman calling the Police as we wouldn’t leave 😂
		
Click to expand...

Haha I thought it was the stripper for my birthday 😂😂😂

Just after I’d spent over £100 at the bar for some cheap shit Asti 😂😂


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha I thought it was the stripper for my birthday 😂😂😂

Just after I’d spent over £100 at the bar for some cheap shit Asti 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

That’s the one. That night went on quite a bit longer if I recall 😉


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 28, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I seem to recall some godawful drink being passed around in some dodgy boozer, then the head Barman calling the Police as we wouldn’t leave 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but I didn't want to mention that    I was an innocent young lad until you, Junior, Paul and Stu corrupted me that night!

#prayforStu


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Yeah but I didn't want to mention that    I was an innocent young lad until you, Junior, Paul and Stu corrupted me that night!

#prayforStu
		
Click to expand...

you had me there until you said young 😂😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

The same night Rick climbed over the 10ft long table and jumped off into my arms to greet me as I came in 😂😂😂

I’ll never ever forget that weekend. Ever.


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2020)

It must have been a good night.  My memory is hazy to say the least .  

Good times.   Remember really enjoying Murcar......after the hail storm that is.


----------



## chellie (Apr 28, 2020)

You mean this hail 😂 View from clubhouse


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

Junior said:



			It must have been a good night.  My memory is hazy to say the least . 

Good times.   Remember really enjoying Murcar......after the hail storm that is.
		
Click to expand...

That was epic to be fair. Never seen weather like it then about 1hr later it was clear blue sky!!  

The pro made a killing that day for wooly hats and waterproofs 😁


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Just use a yellow ball 😆


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Just use a yellow ball 😆
		
Click to expand...

we needed a puck when we teed off 😁


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Just use a yellow ball 😆
		
Click to expand...

Loved Murcar. Absolutely loved it. Bizarre weather made it even better


----------



## IanG (Apr 28, 2020)

Yep, Cruden Bay, Murcar, Trump Aberdeen (x2), Carnoustie Champ, Carnoustie Burnside - what a line up! Great 6 days.


----------



## richart (Apr 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			The same night Rick climbed over the 10ft long table and jumped off into my arms to greet me as I came in 😂😂😂

I’ll never ever forget that weekend. Ever.
		
Click to expand...

I still have bruised ribs from some drunk bear hugging me. I remember Rick flying through the air at me but I managed to dodge him!


----------



## richart (Apr 28, 2020)

chellie said:



			You mean this hail 😂 View from clubhouse
		
Click to expand...

Complete white out when we got to first green. By the time we agreed to go back to the clubhouse, Stu was on another pint. Cheers partner !


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

richart said:



			I still have bruised ribs from some drunk bear hugging me. I remember Rick flying through the air at me but I managed to dodge him!
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂 Guilty!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

richart said:



			Complete white out when we got to first green. By the time we agreed to go back to the clubhouse, Stu was on another pint. Cheers partner !
		
Click to expand...

i Can’t believe we teed off in that weather 😆


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2020)

chellie said:



			You mean this hail 😂 View from clubhouse
		
Click to expand...

That hail was the worst I have experienced 

Trudging up the 3rd hole it was hitting us in the face. I just looked at @Jimaroid and laughed and thought what are we doing. 

It was that point we moved swiftly over to the clubhouse. 

I loved Murcar.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			i Can’t believe we teed off in that weather 😆
		
Click to expand...

That’s what it’s all about. 

We tee off in all weathers. Aberdovey was another horrendous day but we did have a cracking weekend.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That’s what it’s all about.

We tee off in all weathers. Aberdovey was another horrendous day but we did have a cracking weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Chalk and cheese, one was wet and the other was a snow blizzard!! 

We need a revisit I think LQ 😉


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That’s what it’s all about.

We tee off in all weathers. Aberdovey was another horrendous day but we did have a cracking weekend.
		
Click to expand...

That was down to great Captaincy though 👍


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			That was down to great Captaincy though 👍
		
Click to expand...

Sorry? Was you there? Your game wasn’t 🤣


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Chalk and cheese, one was wet and the other was a snow blizzard!!

We need a revisit I think LQ 😉
		
Click to expand...

We do indeed. 

For the 1st time ever I agree with you.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Sorry? Was you there? Your game wasn’t 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes, great leadership means great sacrifice. And that’s what I did.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Sorry? Was you there? Your game wasn’t 🤣
		
Click to expand...

His most important game was there.....his drinking game👍🏻🍻🍻


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We do indeed.

For the 1st time ever I agree with you.
		
Click to expand...

Talk to me, I’ve got a plan👍🏻


----------



## chrisd (Apr 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Talk to me, I’ve got a plan👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Sure you dont mean a flan ?


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 28, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			That was down to great Captaincy though 👍
		
Click to expand...

Was inspirational.

Unfortunately you inspired the wrong team.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			i Can’t believe we teed off in that weather 😆
		
Click to expand...

Someone even birdied the 1st in that, he must have been gutted. Was it Darren?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 28, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We do indeed.

For the 1st time ever I agree with you.
		
Click to expand...

Nar, been there, done that.

Ireland next!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Was inspirational.

Unfortunately you inspired the wrong team.
		
Click to expand...

You can captain the next one 👍


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Someone even birdied the 1st in that, he must have been gutted. Was it Darren?
		
Click to expand...

It was @Jimaroid who did

Then the 2nd time he bladed it through the back, oh how I did laugh as I birdied it the 2nd time round.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It was @Jimaroid who did

Then the 2nd time he bladed it through the back, oh how I did laugh *as I birdied it the 2nd time round*.
		
Click to expand...

Was your 3rd a mis-hit?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Was your 3rd a mis-hit?
		
Click to expand...

All 3 shots 😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			All 3 shots 😂
		
Click to expand...

Not having that, you’ve never been that consistent.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 29, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			You can captain the next one 👍
		
Click to expand...

Lol

Thats leading by example off the menu then, both in drinking and golfing.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 29, 2020)

do captains get to pick teams? 

poor old Pete’ll never get a game 🤦‍♂️


----------

